# @Falco: News zu g-boxx, Nucleon TFR?



## Wilhelm (26. März 2004)

Hallo Falco,

auf der "www.g-boxx.org"-Seite ist als letzte Meldung zu lesen: "18.02.2004 Das World Cup Pro Racing Team: KRC-NICOLAI testet nun NICOLAI G-BOXX DH Bikes". 

Auch hatte Karlheinz kürzlich im "www.ridemonkey.com"-DH-Forum, analog zu dem vorletzten Newsletter von "www.keineke-racing.de" vom Februar 2004, mitgeteilt, daß Nucleon g-boxx-Modelle demnächst als FR- und DH-Versionen von Teamfahrern getestet würden. Die gleichzeitig angekündigten "Spy-Pics" sind auf den Nicolai-Team-Seiten oder anderswo allerdings leider noch nicht zu sehen.

Wie ist denn mittlerweile der Stand der Dinge, soweit man das wissen darf? Gibt es schon neue Bilder bzw. Neuerungen technischer Art? Inwieweit werden sich die von Dir für die 20. Kalenderwoche angekündigten Nucleon-TFR-Modelle von dem auf der letzten Hausmesse bzw. der Euro- und Interbike präsentierten Prototypen unterscheiden (alle Angaben zum TFR auf "www.nicolai.net" habe ich gelesen)?

Wann wird die "www.g-boxx.org"-Seite voll funktionstüchtig sein?

Beste Grüße nach Lübbrechtsen
Wilhelm


----------



## Falco Mille (30. März 2004)

Wilhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Falco,
> 
> auf der "www.g-boxx.org"-Seite ist als letzte Meldung zu lesen: "18.02.2004 Das World Cup Pro Racing Team: KRC-NICOLAI testet nun NICOLAI G-BOXX DH Bikes".
> 
> ...



Hallo Wilhelm,

sobald die neuen Teambikes rollen, gibt es auch Fotos und technische Daten. Vorher ist das leider nicht möglich. Wir schätzen, dass es in vier bis sechs Wochen so sein wird. Die 2004er Nucleon TFR Serie wird mit dem Prototypen, außer dem Getriebe im Kern, wenig Gemeinsamkeiten haben.

Die G-Boxx Webseite wird ab August weiterentwickelt.

mfg,

Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (31. März 2004)

Danke, Falco.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Mai 2004)

Hi,


Gibt´s schon neues zum TFR? Photos, Preise, Gewicht?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Wilhelm,
> 
> sobald die neuen Teambikes rollen, gibt es auch Fotos und technische Daten. Vorher ist das leider nicht möglich. Wir schätzen, dass es in vier bis sechs Wochen so sein wird. Die 2004er Nucleon TFR Serie wird mit dem Prototypen, außer dem Getriebe im Kern, wenig Gemeinsamkeiten haben.
> 
> ...



heißt das das das TFR den Baukran-ähnlichen Hinterbau verliert?


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Mai 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Gibt´s schon neues zum TFR? Photos, Preise, Gewicht?




Dann poste ich mal die letzte Pressemitteilung, die ich zu diesem Thema verfasst habe, bin aber zu faul, das nochmal zu übersetzen:



Dear Bernard,referring to our telephone call I give you the requested engineering figures of nucleon TFR Enduro version an Nucleon TFR Freeride/DH version

These tables will accord to the series at about 90%. The frame datas are computer generated.

Nucleon TFR Enduro aproximate weight without pedals:


Mainframe : 1750 g
Swingarm : 350 g
Bearing axles: 150 g 
Shock incl. axles : 730 g 
Rohloff gearbox : 1600 g
Left inner G-Boxx cap : 153 g
Left outer G-Boxx cap : 142 g
Cable cap : 9 g
Right inner G-Boxx cap : 151 g
Right outer G-Boxx cap : 128 g
Screws assembly : 200 g
Cranks and supplies : 660 g
BBU : 330 g
Frontwheel : 800 g
Rearwheel : 850 g
Chain : 300 g
Front tire : 622 g
Rear tire : 622 g
Tubes : 440 g
Fox Talas Fork : 1900 g
A-head set : 200 g
Truvative CC stem : 180 g
Truvative Riser bar : 370 g
Discbrakes 2x Magura Loiuse : 798 g
Grips : 150 g
Rohloff Shifter and cables : 300 g
Seat clamp : 55 g
Seat post : 300 g
Saddle : 235 g

Ammount : 15475 g


4300 EUR incl.

Frame
Shock
Crankset
BBU
Rearhub
Rohloff gearbox unit
(these parts are ready mounted)



Nucleon TFR Freeride/DH aproximate weight without pedals:


Mainframe  2350  g 
Swingarm  1750  g 
Bearing axles 250  g 
Shock incl. axles  930  g 
Rohloff gearbox  1600  g 
Left inner G-Boxx cap  153  g 
Left outer G-Boxx cap  142  g 
Cable cap  9  g 
Right inner G-Boxx cap  151  g 
Right outer G-Boxx cap  128  g 
Screws assembly  280  g 
Cranks and supplies  860  g 
BBU 430  g 
Frontwheel  1100  g 
Rearwheel  1300  g 
Chain  300  g 
Front tire  1000  g 
Rear tire  1000  g 
Tubes  800  g 
DH Fork 3700  g 
A-head set 280  g 
Truvative DH stem 280  g 
Truvative Riser bar 470  g 
Discbrakes 2x Grimeca 12 1200  g 
Grips 150  g 
Rohloff Shifter and cables  300  g 
Seat clamp  55  g 
Seat post  300  g 
Saddle  235  g 

Ammount :                                        21503  g 



4300 EUR incl.

Frame
Shock
Crankset
BBU
Rearhub
Rohloff gearbox unit
(these parts are ready mounted)



Yours sincerely,
Freundliche Grüße, 

Falco Mille
_______________________________________________________________________________
Nicolai GmbH
Külftalstr. 18
31093 Lübbrechtsen
Germany
Phone: +49(0)5185-957191
Fax: +49(0)5185-957192

email: [email protected]
Internet: www.nicolai.net


----------



## Falco Mille (5. Mai 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> heißt das das das TFR den Baukran-ähnlichen Hinterbau verliert?



Mann, guck Dir so'n Baukran bitte mal genauer an. So wir das Teil bestimmt nicht aussehen.

mgf, Falco


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Mai 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Nucleon TFR Enduro aproximate weight without pedals:
> 
> 15475 g




Beeindruckend! 


Was soll denn das frameset kosten? Hoffentlich nicht ? 4.300,-


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Mai 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Mann, guck Dir so'n Baukran bitte mal genauer an. So wir das Teil bestimmt nicht aussehen.
> 
> mgf, Falco



gut, anders formuliert: wird der überfette Hinterbau bleiben oder wird das alles filigraner? 

@tyrolens

mit 4300 käms dann glaub ich ein MÜ mehr als die Nucleons, dabei ist das G-Boxx-Teil garantiert noch ne Stange aufwendiger (schaut zumindest so aus)
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von der Materie aber das große Geld sieht gerechtfertigt aus.



P.S.:Sorry, Baukran war falsch, Hafenkran im Containerhafen wars.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Mai 2004)

Du könntest Recht haben. Das Nucleon FR kostet ja auch schon ? 3.600,-

Allerdings befürchte ich, dass es bei einem solchen Preis mit der Konkurrenzfähigkeit etwas dürftig aussieht. Wobei sich das alles ja erst entwickeln muß...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Mai 2004)

ist ja die erste Exclusive Rahmen-Konstruktion mit der G-Boxx, natürlich ist das teuer, sind ja auch irgendwie Technologieträger!

Die komplette Technologie ist ja nun neu und deshalb auch teuer (alles was neu ist ist ja nun leider teuer) Vielleicht fällt der Preis ja später, und außerdem ists ja kein normaler Rahmen, kannst dir ja andere Teile sparen)

Rohloff 900
Kurbel 150-350
hintere Nabe 150

kannst also locker nochmal 1200-1400 Euro abziehen vom Komplettradpreis, das ist ja alles schon am Rahmen dran!

schon ist er auf 3000 runter, und damit ist er für ne Weltneuheit noch preislich tragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (11. Mai 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> gut, anders formuliert: wird der überfette Hinterbau bleiben oder wird das alles filigraner?
> 
> P.S.:Sorry, Baukran war falsch, Hafenkran im Containerhafen wars.




Es wird ja zwei Versionen geben, die Enduro Version wird filigraner, die Hardcore Variante noch etwas fetter werden. Das Enduro ist im Computer bereits fertig. Wir sind gerade dabei, die Frästeile zu programmieren und die Vorichtungen zu bauen. 

Bei der Freeride / DH Variante werden wir an der Konstruktion mit der gekapselten Kette festhalten, die Dämpferanlenkung soll ähnlich der des M-Pire werden. Da wir uns hier aber noch mitten in der Kopnstruktionsphase befinden, kann ich hier keine näheren Angaben machen. Bitte etwas Geduld.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Mai 2004)

hört sich verdammt lecker an...


----------



## Customfreak (15. Mai 2004)

Hab gerade ein TFR-Enduro bestellt.   

Welche Gabel emfpehlt ihr dazu? Eher die Fox Vanilla (angeblich doch zu kurz) oder die Sherman Flick?


Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Mai 2004)

ohne tu wissen wies ausschaut? naja, hoffentlich wirds ne schönheit! 

bei der Gabelfrage würd ich mich mal an den Falco Mille richten, der weiß bestimmt am besten was passt. IMHO wäre ne Z1 wäre bestimmt was feines drin!


----------



## Customfreak (15. Mai 2004)

Wozu muss ich denn wissen, wie genau es aussieht?
Es hat eine Rohloff-Nabe im optimalen Schwerpunkt, eine antriebsneutrale Federung mit genug Federweg und 5-Jahre Nicolai-Garantie.

Das Konzept ist genial und das reicht jawohl    


Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Mai 2004)

nagut, obs schön ist wird sich zeigen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Mai 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade ein TFR-Enduro bestellt.



Ausgezeichnet! Jetzt haben wir sogar ein Versuchskaninchen  

Wenn die Vanilla zu niedrig baut, wär´ doch ne Z1 optimal.

Wieviel kostet das Teil nun eigentlich?


----------



## Fränky G. (16. Mai 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgezeichnet! Jetzt haben wir sogar ein Versuchskaninchen
> 
> Wenn die Vanilla zu niedrig baut, wär´ doch ne Z1 optimal.
> 
> Wieviel kostet das Teil nun eigentlich?




Scroll mal nach oben, da steht doch der Preis. Oder einfach hier: TFR Enduro und Freeride/Dh-Variante 4.300,00 Euro inkl. Rohloff-Narbe, Kurbel, Dämpfer, Kette und natürlich dem Rahmen!    

Die Z1 ist o.k.! Gibts es im Netz schon für 398-380Euro Modell 2003! Der Preis ist heiß mit 130mm Federweg und ETA.

Gruss


----------



## Customfreak (16. Mai 2004)

@fränky

Servus!
Das günstigste, was ich gefunden hab war bikemailorder.de mit 459.- für eine 2003er Z1 FR und 499 für Z1 FR SL.

Gib mir mal einen Tipp   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Mai 2004)

S-tec-Bikes und Nubuk-Bikes.

Aber wenn das Nucleon TFR tatsächlich ? 4.300,- kostet, sollten ein oder zwei hundert Euros mehr oder weniger auch keine Rolle mehr spielen


----------



## Customfreak (16. Mai 2004)

@tyrolens

Danke!

Es wird wohl eine Z1FR SL für 389.- werden.
Auch wenn ich erst keien Luftgabel haben wollte, werde ich es wohl mal ausprobieren. Das Gewicht hat mich überzeugt   

Aber auch wenn das TFR schon 4300.- kostet, habe ich keinen Dukatensche***er im Keller   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Falco Mille (17. Mai 2004)

Kalle hat überlegt, die Maveric Forke mit 150 mm Federweg im Nucleon TFR Enduro ausprobieren. Habe einen Test in einer US Zeitschrift gelesen, der wirklich beeindruckend war.

Da es diesen Rahmen bekanntlich noch nicht gibt, könnnen wir leider keine Erfahrungen mit geigneten oder ungeeigneten Gabeln weitergeben.

Habt doch bitte noch etwas Geduld, bis das Rad auf den Reifen steht. Zum jetzigen Zeitpukt können wir nur mutmaßen.


mfg, Falco


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Mai 2004)

die maverick teile werden aber auch überall nur gelobt, hier mal ein bild für die unwissenden!







Internetadresse ist www.maverickamerican.com , reingucken lohnt sich. Die Gabel meinst du doch oder? Die kostet aber auch verdammt viel Geld, ist aber sehr leicht und angeblich auch sehr steif. Schaut alles zusammen mit dem TFR wie ichs mir im geistigen Auge so wünsche perfekt zusammen! Kann man glaub ich auch runtertraveln auf 100mm (bergauf bestimmt lustig)


----------



## elendil (17. Mai 2004)

Die Gabel war auch ein einem dt. Magazin im Test, Dämpfung/Dynamik hervorragend, jedoch wird der Federweg nur intern umgestellt, Einbauhöhe bleibt gleich. Scheidet für mich damit für ein Enduro aus. Zweitens soll sie absolut NICHT steif sein, kann ich mir auch bei der Kombination USD-Bauweise + Leichtbau sehr gut vorstellen. Aber lieber selber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Mai 2004)

hatten sie der nicht nachträglich ne 25mm stechachse spendiert? hoffentlich irre ich ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Fränky G. (17. Mai 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @fränky
> 
> Servus!
> Das günstigste, was ich gefunden hab war bikemailorder.de mit 459.- für eine 2003er Z1 FR und 499 für Z1 FR SL.
> ...




@ Daniel,
den Tipp mit nubuk-bikes.de hatte ich auch. Da hat ein Kumpel von mir 2  Z1 Freeride mit 130mm gezogen. Steife Gabel mit Steckachse und 2290g für 389 Euro.   

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Customfreak (17. Mai 2004)

Die sind echt gut bei Nubuk-bikes.

Heute morgen hab ich eine Z1 FR SL für 394.- inkl. Versand bestellt.
Heute mittag kam die Bestätigung: "versandt".

Nicht schlecht   

So sollte das immer sein!

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Customfreak (19. Mai 2004)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine Hinterradnabe, die mit den Nucleon ausgeliefert wird?

Hat die einen ungewöhnlich großen Nabenflansch?


mfg
Daniel


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Mai 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist das eigentlich für eine Hinterradnabe, die mit den Nucleon ausgeliefert wird?
> 
> Hat die einen ungewöhnlich großen Nabenflansch?
> 
> ...



Der Prototy, den wir 2003 auf der Eurobike präsentiert haben, ist als Referenz für technische Fragen ungeeignet.

Beim Nucleon TFR in der Enduro Version haben wir ein neues System konstruiert, bei dem der Antrieb und die Bremse am Rahmen bleiben und das Hinterrad mittels einer Steckkupplung ausgebaut werden kann. Durch eine starke, symetrische Kröpfung der Speichen wird das Laufrad sehr steif. Die Nabenkonstruktion für das TFR in der DH Version steht noch nicht fest.

mfg,

Falco


----------



## Customfreak (27. Mai 2004)

Das klingt sehr spannend.   

Ist es nicht vielleicht möglich, ein Bild des Computermodells ins Netz zu stellen oder könnte man daraus Konstruktionsgeheimnisse ablesen, die für die Industriespionage interessant wären?

Die Bremse ist aber weiterhin rechts, oder? Dann muss ich nämlich für die HFX9 noch einen 90°-Anschluss suchen gehen.   

Wie sieht denn der Produktionsplan für die nächsten Wochen aus? Habt ihr es da schon eingeplant?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## kaka (27. Mai 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt sehr spannend.
> 
> Ist es nicht vielleicht möglich, ein Bild des Computermodells ins Netz zu stellen oder könnte man daraus Konstruktionsgeheimnisse ablesen, die für die Industriespionage interessant wären?
> 
> ...




Nen 90° anschluß hab ich einen hier liegen. Kömma ja mal drüber reden.


----------



## Falco Mille (27. Mai 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt sehr spannend.
> 
> Ist es nicht vielleicht möglich, ein Bild des Computermodells ins Netz zu stellen oder könnte man daraus Konstruktionsgeheimnisse ablesen, die für die Industriespionage interessant wären?
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

wir versuchen, die ersten TFR Enduro Modelle bis Ende Juli auszuliefern. Für diese Produktion können noch Rahmen geordert werden.

Die Bremse wird regulär auf der linken Seite montiert sein.

mfg, Falco


----------



## aprillaprill (28. Mai 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> 
> wir versuchen, die ersten TFR Enduro Modelle bis Ende Juli auszuliefern. Für diese Produktion können noch Rahmen geordert werden.
> 
> ...




warum links? ich dachte das bike wird inovativ


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Juni 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> warum links? ich dachte das bike wird inovativ




Alle Mountainbike Scheibenbremsen sind von ihrer Bauart und Funktion für eine Montage auf der linken Seite vorgesehen. 

mfg, Falco


----------



## Customfreak (2. Juni 2004)

Ist jetzt die g-boxx andersrum eingebaut mit dem Primärantrieb links und dem Getriebeausgang rechts oder wie habt ihr das realisiert?
Kette und Scheibe auf derselben Seite geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht.


mfg
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt die g-boxx andersrum eingebaut mit dem Primärantrieb links und dem Getriebeausgang rechts oder wie habt ihr das realisiert?
> Kette und Scheibe auf derselben Seite geht ja wahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube ich bin nicht der einzige der auf Bilder drängt...


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Juni 2004)

Kette und Bremse befinden sich auf der selben Seite: links.
Wir werden das Nucleon TFR Enduro in Willingen präsentieren. 

Vorab wird es leider keine Fotos geben.

mfg, Falco


----------



## sluette (7. Juni 2004)

Servus,

Willingen war doch letztes WE, gelle?
Dann könnten doch mal ein paar Pics gepostet werden.
Würde mich auch stark interessieren wie die Waffe nun endgültug ausschaut.

SLuette


----------



## rm7 (7. Juni 2004)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> Willingen war doch letztes WE, gelle?
> Dann könnten doch mal ein paar Pics gepostet werden.
> ...




Nö, da musst du dich wohl noch mind. 4 Tage gedulden; Das Bike-Festival Willingen findet vom 11.6. bis 13.6 statt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2004)

rm7 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, da musst du dich wohl noch mind. 4 Tage gedulden; Das Bike-Festival Willingen findet vom 11.6. bis 13.6 statt.




11.6.2004 ist heute... ...habt ihrs schon präsentiert? hat schon einer ein foto geschossen? Ich lechze nach Information...


----------



## Fränky G. (12. Juni 2004)

Moin Lord Helmchen,

ich war gestern (Freitag) in Willingen und da war die Maschine noch nicht da. Hab mit Falco sprechen können und heute (Samstag) ist er, der große Tag an dem das erste Nucleon TFR "Enduro" zum Probefahren bereit steht. 
Kalle und sein Team haben in den letzten Wochen wirklich alles gegeben, dass es heute endlich soweit sein wird. 

Also, mal ein dickes lob an Nicolai und den Job den sie machen. Ganz grosses Kino ! ! ! !

 

Leider komme ich heute nicht wieder nach Willingen hin, aber morgen.....!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2004)

dann soll mal jemand den falco bitten sofort ein bild für die armen nicolai fans hier ranzuschaffen...


----------



## Framekiller (13. Juni 2004)

15.5kg


----------



## Customfreak (13. Juni 2004)

Na, das sieht doch mal lecker aus!   

Dann kann man jetzt wohl mit dem TALAS-Dämpfer den Hinterbau zwischen 130 und 150 mm verstellen, oder?
Hoffentlich wurde die Geometrie nicht auf den Verstellbereich der TALAS-Gabel angepasst sonder liegt weiter vorne bei 125-150mm. Dann braucht es für das Rad noch eine neue Gabel der 2005er Modelle. Vielleicht eine Pike oder doch eine Thor oder Nixon, oder Bomber All Mountain?   

Naja, ich werd´s erst mal mit der Z1FR SL ausprobieren     

Wie macht man eigentlich den notwendigen Ölwechsel im Rohloff-Getriebe? Muss ich dazu die ganze G-Boxx zerlegen?


Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

also das bike schaut einfach nur porno aus!!!!!!!!!!!
Nicolai hat es geschafft, dieses Enduro ist das absolute Porno-Bike, wer sich anstrengt bekommts bestimmt sogar unter 15kg   

mal gucken was die nicolai-hasser dazu sagen, denen verschlägts wohl die sprache... ...wir gratulieren allen dies sich kaufen werden, ich wette der verbreitungsgrad bleibt eher gering. Sowas von Porno das Teil:

- ideale schwerpunktlage 
- antriebsneutral 
- Rohloff 
- endlich ne schöne Anlenkung 
- die traumoptik, das ding hat mit dem "weniger ansehnlichen" Proto ja nix mehr zu tun...

Ich tipp das die Geo auf 150mm angepasst ist, denn 2005 haben ja sogar die Tourengabeln so viel Federweg. 
Und die Nicolai Definition von Enduro lag ja schon seit längerem bei 150mm 

Danke Nicolai für dieses Porno Bike!


----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2004)

Das Bike sieht ja ganz gut aus, leider nicht so extrem wie der Prototyp. Schade finde ich dass das Konzept mit der innenlaufenden Kette und der "fetten" Schwinge nicht übernommen wurde. Wahrscheinlich war hier das meiste Gewicht zu holen.
Bin mal gespannt wenn die ersten Detailbilder auf nicolai.net zu sehen sind.

SLuette


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike sieht ja ganz gut aus, leider nicht so extrem wie der Prototyp. Schade finde ich dass das Konzept mit der innenlaufenden Kette und der "fetten" Schwinge nicht übernommen wurde. Wahrscheinlich war hier das meiste Gewicht zu holen.
> Bin mal gespannt wenn die ersten Detailbilder auf nicolai.net zu sehen sind.
> 
> SLuette



der dh bekommt die fette schwinge und die innenlaufende kette, hatte zumindest falco so gesagt, man das bike ist so porno...

mal gucken wie das dh am ende ausschaut.
Hoffentlich hat mal jemand hochauflösende Bilder vom Nucleon TFR Enduro da.


----------



## Customfreak (13. Juni 2004)

Macht der TALAS-Dämpfer überhaupt Sinn???

Meine Überlegung:
- Verkürze ich den Dämpfer, wird der Federweg geringer (okay, das passt)
- der Sitzwinkel wird aber auch flacher und das Tretlager kommt tiefer.
- die Sitzposition verlagert sich insgesamt nach hinten.
=> man kann schlechter bergauf fahren   

Ein Absenken als "Kletterhilfe" macht demnach wenig Sinn. Ein lästiges Wippen wird durch Pro-Pedal-Damping so oder so unterbunden.
Warum also kein Float oder Vanilla-Dämpfer, der Talas ist halt noch teurer    !

Andere Systeme zum Ändern des Federwegs bei Mehrgelenkern oder Viergelenkern setzen durch Änderung des Anlenkpunktes darauf, dass sich die Geometrie nicht verändert!!!!!


Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Macht der TALAS-Dämpfer überhaupt Sinn???
> 
> Meine Überlegung:
> - Verkürze ich den Dämpfer, wird der Federweg geringer (okay, das passt)
> ...




so, ich mach mich jetzt mal im fox katalog kundig wie das ding wirklich funzt...

Ich kanns zwar übersetzen, aber da ich recht faul bin einfach das original aus dem Fox 2003 katalog abgetippt 

Smooth Ride Road:
Bopth fron and rear in short travel mode for low "center of gravity" for improved cornering.

Rough Terrain/Big Hits:
Both Front and  rear in "fully extended2 mode for maximum travel and ground clearance.

Long/Steep Climbin
front end at the 85mm position and rear shock at "fully extended" mode for best wight distribution while climing.

Steep Tehnical drop-in and DH
Front fork at max (125mm) travel, rear shock fully compressed to archieve slack head angle.

die DH-Position find ich unsinnig, DH wünscht man sich doch überhaupt so viel Federweg wie möglich.


trotzdem geht das enduro mit dem Talas System bestimmt ab wie schmitts Katze, du hast ne komplette Geoverstellung und Lockout vorn wie hinten. Macht bestimmt laune, wenn ich nur mal 6000 Euro über hätte


----------



## Customfreak (13. Juni 2004)

ach so!!

Du meinst also, wenn ich vorne den eigentlich vorgesehenen Federwegsbereich von 125-150mm nach unten verlasse (bis auf 85mm), dann gleiche ich das durch eine Absenkung hinten aus und hab wieder einen angemessenen Lenkwinkel.

Nagut, dann kann das ja auch mit ECC5 an meiner Gabel funktionieren!

Ich hab jetzt auch mal nachgelesen. Kann man anscheinend auch während der Fahrt machen. Zum Verlängern muss man das Hinterrad entlasten (Nose-Wheelie oder Bunny-Hop?  )!!

Ich liebe dieses Rad jetzt schon - leider muss ich noch bis August warten     

mfg,
Daniel

PS: Mehr Bilder!! (und höhere Auflösung!!)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

so oder so ähnlich oder komplett anders? Der Falco weiß bestimmt mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Juni 2004)

Das stimmt schon so, ein Freund von mir fährt den Dämpfer im Trek Fuel. Wenn er die Psylo runterschraubt, kann er den Dämpfer auch absenken um die Geometrie nicht zu stark zu ändern. 
Finde ich allerdings nicht so Klasse, abgesehen vom nervigen rumgeschraube an der Psylo (ich habe sie ja auch im Nonius), macht meiner Meinung nach die Absenkung bergauf Sinn, warum soll ich also den Hinterbau auch absenken ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

aber psylo ist nicht gleich talas

psylo => 15 Umdrehungen U-Turn 
TALAS => 15 klicks on the fly 


und bei der talas geht das wirklich während der fahrt, man muss nicht absteigen...


----------



## Fränky G. (13. Juni 2004)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike sieht ja ganz gut aus, leider nicht so extrem wie der Prototyp. Schade finde ich dass das Konzept mit der innenlaufenden Kette und der "fetten" Schwinge nicht übernommen wurde. Wahrscheinlich war hier das meiste Gewicht zu holen.
> Bin mal gespannt wenn die ersten Detailbilder auf nicolai.net zu sehen sind.
> 
> SLuette




Moin Sluette !

Das Bike was Du hier siehst ist ja die Enduro-Version vom Nucleon TFR. Die Freeride Version wird die gekabselte Kette haben. Deswegen wird hier das Gewicht etwas höher liegen mit ca. 19-20kg für das Komplett-Bike. Auch die Dämpferanlenkung wird ein wenig verändert. (Was ich gehört habe)

Das Enduro ist halt filigraner mit 15,5kg. Die ersten Modelle sollen ende Juli ausgeliefert werden!

Aber wie Lord Helmchen schon sagte:
DANKE Nicolai für dieses BIKE und die Inovation! 
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf mein TFR in der Freeride-Version.   

Gruss


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

so, ein TFR Enduro geht auch leichter.

Ich hab die von falco geposteten gewichte für den Rahmen genommen und als Ausgang genommen.

Dann mit schönen Komponenten garniert:
Race Face Diabolus Cockpit
leichte Laufräder mit Mavic EX 721
Hope Mono M4
Talas RLC
Shannon MTB light Stütze
Mallet C Pedale
Nokons für die Rohloff
Oury Griffe
Flite Sattel
Nicolai Jet Set Steuersatz
vorne ne Fusion Stealth Nabe / hinten zwangsweise Nicolai
Continental Gravity Reifen

obwohl ich die Gewichte der Nicolai Nabe und des Jet Set Steuersatzes schätzen musste (Nicolai Nabe hab ich mit 250g geschätzt, Jet Set ebenso) kam ich insgesamt auf magersüchtige 15100 Gramm inclusive Pedale trotz Hardcore-Komponenten. Bin dabei aber auch bei 7017 Euro rausgekommen 


an alle kaufwilligen: ich kann euch die Liste als Aufbauvorschlag gerne per E-mail schicken


----------



## Customfreak (13. Juni 2004)

Okay, bei mir wird es wie folgt aussehen:

Gabel: Marzocchi Z1FR SL
Felgen: Mavic XM321
Nabe vorne: Magura Pro (hab ich noch da ...)
Bremsen: Hayes HFX9 (vorne 8" hinten 6")
Pedale: Crank-Brothers Mallet C
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Griffe: Syntace Screw-On Moto
Sattelstütze: Roox 4.2
Sattel: Selle Italia Gel Flow
Reifen: Schwalbe King Jim
Steuersatz: Nicolai Fett-Set

Grobe Schätzung: etwas mehr als 15kg, etwa 5500 Euro

mfg,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, bei mir wird es wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> Gabel: Marzocchi Z1FR SL ist gut
> Felgen: Mavic XM321 passt
> ...




sonst hört sichs gut an


----------



## Wooly (13. Juni 2004)

Meine Herren ... Vanilla RC rein und eine Sherman, und mein ganz persönlicher Freeridetourenspezialnieweiderzufrierendezügeundschaltungsgeklapper Traum wird Wirklichkeit ... braucht jemand ne Großmutter ???


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2004)

Dazu fällt mir nur eines ein:

Ich bin verliebt


----------



## Customfreak (14. Juni 2004)

@lord helmchen

hm, wie Jet Set. Auf der Homepage finde ich nur den Fett Set.
Hat der andere den auch 25mm Einpresstiefe?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @lord helmchen
> 
> hm, wie Jet Set. Auf der Homepage finde ich nur den Fett Set.
> Hat der andere den auch 25mm Einpresstiefe?
> ...




hatte der falco mal verlauten lassen, unten 20 oder 25mm titanlagerschale, industrielager, mehr weiß ich nicht. Frag doch den Falco, der kommt bald wieder her. Soll 149 Euro kosten.


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Juni 2004)

Es freut mich, dass das neue Nucleon TFR Enduro so gut ankommt. Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit für unser Team und wir sind schon ein wenig stolz auf das Ergebnis.

Der Nucleon TFR Rahmen kann sowohl als Enduro als auch Freerider aufgebaut werden. Der Federweg am Heck kann durch unterschiedliche Dämpferpositionen am Umlenkhebel variiert werden, wie beim Helius. Es stehen Federwege von ca. 120 bis 170 mm zur Verfügung. Federgabeln vorn 120 bis 150 mm Federweg.

Das Komplettrad wiegt 15,8 kg. Bei entsprechend leichterer Komponentenwahl ist also auch ein Gewicht unter 15 kg möglich, mit robuster Freerideausstattung dürfte man auf 17 bis 18 kg kommen.

Die DH / Extrem-Freeride Version des TFR, die nächstes Jahr vom KRC-Nicolai Team im Worldcup gefahren wird, präsentieren wir auf der Eurobike im September.

Da Antrieb und Bremse links sitzen, konstruieren wir gerade eine Schutzblende, die zwischen Ritzel und Scheibe sitzt und verhindern soll, dass Schmierstoff von der Kette auf die Scheibe gelangen kann.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @lord helmchen
> 
> hm, wie Jet Set. Auf der Homepage finde ich nur den Fett Set.
> Hat der andere den auch 25mm Einpresstiefe?
> ...



Der Jet Set wir auf der Eurobike im September präsentiert. Vorab kann ich leider keine Informationen dazu liefern.


mfg, Falco


----------



## Customfreak (14. Juni 2004)

@falco

Von mir auch noch einmal ein fettes Lob!   

Nur, wozu braucht man TALAS, wenn man die Dämpferaufhängung ändern kann? Braucht man für die unterschiedlichen Positionen unterschiedliche Dämpferlängen oder soll das die Variabilität noch erhöhen?

Kann ich von der Bestellung des Fett-Set noch zurücktreten? Ich wusste ja nicht, dass der so schwer ist!
Schließlich soll das ja ein Enduro werden und kein Freerider!   

Das mit der Schutzvorrichtung hört sich gut an, schließlich haben sich schon früher schlaue Leute etwas dabei gedacht, dass die Scheibenbremse und die Kette auf gegengesetzten Seiten zu Hause sind.

mfg,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut mich, dass das neue Nucleon TFR Enduro so gut ankommt. Es war ein hartes Stück Arbeit für unser Team und wir sind schon ein wenig stolz auf das Ergebnis.
> 
> Der Nucleon TFR Rahmen kann sowohl als Enduro als auch Freerider aufgebaut werden. Der Federweg am Heck kann durch unterschiedliche Dämpferpositionen am Umlenkhebel variiert werden, wie beim Helius. Es stehen Federwege von ca. 120 bis 170 mm zur Verfügung. Federgabeln vorn 120 bis 150 mm Federweg.
> 
> ...





  

was wiegt denn der enduro rahmen nun einzeln? (außer der vorabzahl die du gepostet hattest)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich von der Bestellung des Fett-Set noch zurücktreten? Ich wusste ja nicht, dass der so schwer ist!
> Schließlich soll das ja ein Enduro werden und kein Freerider!
> 
> mfg,
> Daniel




ich erinnerte mich das das fett set so fett war, bin aber nicht sicher. Falls du zurück tritts machts bestimmt auch ein Pig DH Pro (fahr ich auch) oder wenn edler sein soll ein Chris King.

P.S. in D kann man glaub ich von jedem Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (15. Juni 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @falco
> 
> Von mir auch noch einmal ein fettes Lob!
> 
> ...



Wenn der Fett Set noch nicht verschickt wurde, kannst Du jederzeit stornieren.
Der Talas Dämpfer hat den Vorteil, dass er sich on-the-fly verstellen läßt.
Wir haben ihn hauptsächlich zu Testzwecken verbaut.
Welcher Dämpfer aber letztendlich verbaut wird, steht noch nicht fest.

mfg, Falco


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Juni 2004)

Matrosen,

die bislang bestauflösenden Pics des in Willingen präsentierten Pre-Production-Nucleon TFR-Enduros hat "NICOLAI U.K." in das Forum von descent-world.co.uk gestellt. Unter der URL <http://www.descent-world.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15064.new;boardseen#new> kann man diese jedoch erst nach Registrierung und Einloggen einsehen. Erstmals sieht man hier die neue Hinterradnabe mit Steckkupplung sowie die spezielle Zugführung am Unterrohr. Einen Verweis auf diese Seite habe ich im Ridemonkey-Downhill-Forum unter <http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88890&page=1&pp=15> gefunden. Den letztgenannten Thread kennt Ihr bestimmt schon.

Wilhelm


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Juni 2004)

Hi Falco,

was bedeutet eigentlich das "TFR" in der Nucleon-Terminologie? Im übrigen herzlichen Glückwunsch an Karl (wie er immer bei "Ridemonkey" genannt wird) und die gesamte Crew zu dem prächtigen Bike.
Hat es einen bestimmten Grund (Sitzwinkel?), weshalb das Sitzrohr am g-boxx-Gehäuse <vor> der Tretlagerachse und nicht zentriert angeschweißt wurde?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Customfreak (17. Juni 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Fett Set noch nicht verschickt wurde, kannst Du jederzeit stornieren.
> Der Talas Dämpfer hat den Vorteil, dass er sich on-the-fly verstellen läßt.
> Wir haben ihn hauptsächlich zu Testzwecken verbaut.
> Welcher Dämpfer aber letztendlich verbaut wird, steht noch nicht fest.
> ...



Ist es denn prinzipiell empfehlenswert, in ein Fully mit 170mm Federweg einen Luftdämpfer einzubauen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man bei dem variablen Hinterbau sehr gut mit der Progressionsverstellung am Float AVA arbeiten kann. (Gibts den überhaupt mit 200mm Einbaulänge???)
Und ein Lock-Out macht sich bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.

Auf den Bildern aus dem englischen Forum sieht man erst so richtig, was für ein schmuckes Stück das ist 
Nur hätte ich das Hinterrad gerne von der anderen Seite gesehen. Es wurde ja etwas von Entkopplung des Antriebs gesagt. So sieht man halt nicht, wie das funktionieren soll.  

mfg,
Daniel


----------



## Klomi (17. Juni 2004)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr es geschafft, mich mit diesen Bildern vom Nucleon völlig durcheinander zu bringen. Endlich war es finanziell absehbar, so daß ich mir in 1-2 Monaten einen Helius FR bestellt hätte. 
Und was macht Ihr ????
Bringt so ein wahnsinnig geiles Teil auf den Markt. Jetzt muss ich also weitersparen.  

Blue Skies


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2004)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ihr es geschafft, mich mit diesen Bildern vom Nucleon völlig durcheinander zu bringen. Endlich war es finanziell absehbar, so daß ich mir in 1-2 Monaten einen Helius FR bestellt hätte.
> Und was macht Ihr ????
> Bringt so ein wahnsinnig geiles Teil auf den Markt. Jetzt muss ich also weitersparen.
> 
> Blue Skies



ach komm, dafür musst du nicht auf rohloff, kurbel, hinterradnabe sparen


----------



## rm7 (20. Juni 2004)

Für das Enduro-TFR war ja eine Truvativ Stylo Team Kurbel vorgesehen. Bleibt das dabei? Wird für das DH eine Holzfeller verwendet werden, oder können wir mit einer kompletten Neuentwicklung aus dem Hause Truvativ rechnen?
Interessierte Grüße,
max


----------



## playbike (21. Juni 2004)

Was ich mir schwer vorstelle, ist der Hinterrad ausbau?
Oder arbeitet Ihr mit ner Connex Kette. Die sind doch von Hand verschließbar, oder?


----------



## Eliot (22. Juni 2004)

Dazu habe ich das hier gefunden:



> Front and rear travel are adjustable up to 6". Suspension design is single pivot but with the drive chain and pivot perfectly aligned the suspension is fully isolated from pedal induced feedback. *Sliding rear dropouts mean that no chain tensioner is required. The in-house rear hub builds into a strong, light, un-dished wheel which can be removed leaving the disc, chain and rear cog attached to the bike.* Production bikes will have a shield to protect the disc from the chain. The G-Box itself contains a specially adapted Rohloff hub and crank to give a fully sealed primary drive. In addition to the Enduro/FR version shown there will also be a longer travel DH bike.



Von http://reviews.southerndownhill.com/html/2004_Nicolai_Nucleon_TFR_Enduro.html


----------



## andrenalin (23. Juni 2004)

Hy Falco,
habe auch noch ein paar Fragen:
- die genaueren Bilder auf "southerndownhill" zeigen eine schwarze Alukonstruktion unter dem Unterrohr, in welche die Schaltzüge ein- und auslaufen. Was ist das ??
- was für eine Innenlager-Achslänge ergibt sich bei der G-Boxx, muss ich da O-beinig treten oder wie ein Cowboy die Berge runterhügeln ??
- Gedenkt Ihr die Foto-Dokumentation Eures Wunderwerks ausschliesslich den Laien zu überlassen, oder wann können wir wo in herrlichen offiziellen detailverliebten Bildern schwelgen (gib mir Auflösung, habe DSL ))

Gruss Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. Juni 2004)

andrenalin schrieb:
			
		

> Hy Falco,
> habe auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> - die genaueren Bilder auf "southerndownhill" zeigen eine schwarze Alukonstruktion unter dem Unterrohr, in welche die Schaltzüge ein- und auslaufen. Was ist das ??



Die Frage wollte ich gerade auch stellen


----------



## Klomi (25. Juni 2004)

Ich denke mal, daß diese Konstruktion die genialste Schaltzugführung ist, die die Welt je gesehen hat (incl. Crud Catcher Befestigungsmöglichkeit). 
Außerdem glaube ich mal nicht daß jetzt alle O-Beinig durch die Gegend radeln, die sich für ein Fahrrad mit G-Boxx entscheiden, da es nämlich im Norden Deutschlands noch ein paar Leute gibt, die beim konstruieren mitdenken.

Zum Schluß noch eine Anmerkung zu den Bildern: Man stelle sich vor, Nicolai würde diese (oder andere) Bilder sofort auf seine Webseite stellen. Sofort wären die ersten supergescheiten zur Stelle, die irgendwas von "unprofessioneller Website" faseln.

"Gut Ding will eben Weile haben"


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Juni 2004)

Schwarze Box unter dem Unterrohr:

....aus Kunsstoff gefräst, darin befinden dich die Zugkupplungen und werden in Nuten geführt ....keine Verschmutzung, kein Geklapper


Hinterradausbau:
...kinderleicht, der gesamte Antrieb bleibt am Rahmen, die Nabe teilt sich durch ein ausgefeiltes Kupplungssystem


Bilder:
....werden im Studio gemacht und in gewohnter Qualität bei Zeiten präsentiert


mfg, Falco


----------



## KLT (2. Juli 2004)

@Falco
Die Bilder vom Nucleon TFR Enduro sind ja wohl mehr als nur vielversprechend. Wer hier widerstehen kann dem fehlt vermutlich ein Gen. Aber trotzdem oder gerade deswegen eine Frage. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe wird noch eine Kettenabdeckung konstruiert. Würde ich nun vor dem CAD sitzen und eine solche konstruieren, würde ich versuchen die Kettenabdeckung und eine Bremsmomentabstützung zu kombinieren!!! Oder renne ich mit dieser Idee offene Türen ein?


----------



## Customfreak (2. Juli 2004)

@KLT

Hier war schon einmal die Rede von so einer Bremsmomentabstützung. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, wozu man die braucht, hab jedoch keinen Plan, wie das aussehen würde.
Hast du vielleicht ein Bild von einem anderen Rad, wo so etwas dran ist?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## sluette (2. Juli 2004)

Servus Daniel,
schau mal im GT Forum und suche nach dem alten LOBO DH. Da gibt`s ein paar nette Bilder an denen man die Bremsmomentabstützung (man ist das lang) gut sehen kann.

SLuette


----------



## Klomi (2. Juli 2004)

@Customfreak

Hi Daniel !!

Endlich kann ich mich mal Revanchieren.

Hier hast du deine Bremsmomentabstützung.
http://www.downhillschrott.com/dhs/bastel/dhrahmen_d.html
Gruß Markus


----------



## Customfreak (3. Juli 2004)

@klomi

Das sieht ja ziemlich wild aus. Bei der Konstruktion ist also die Scheibenbremsbefestigung nicht fest mit dem Hinterbau verbunden, sondern auf die Achse montiert und am Hauptrahmen abgestützt.

Gar nicht mal unklug   

Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das ein zusätzliches Gewicht bedeutet, dass wohl eher dem Freerider vorbehalten ist.

Jetzt haben die Jungs doch soviel unternommen, damit das Enduro etwas leichter wird und dann kommen wieder solche Forderungen   

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2004)

Customfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @klomi
> 
> Das sieht ja ziemlich wild aus. Bei der Konstruktion ist also die Scheibenbremsbefestigung nicht fest mit dem Hinterbau verbunden, sondern auf die Achse montiert und am Hauptrahmen abgestützt.
> 
> ...




warum keine bremsmomentabstützung ans enduro, die 200 gramm wird wohl kaum einer im fahrbetrieb merken, den bremseinfluss bei 6 inch federweg wäre bestimmt auffälliger, ich fänd den einfall gar net mal so schlecht, das fahrwerk wäre dann sowohl vom antrieb als auch von den bremsen entkoppelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (8. Juli 2004)

Die Entwicklungsarbeit der neuen Nucleon Generation hat sich sehr aufwendig gestaltet. Wir haben diese Rahmen komplett mit Solid WorksÂ® entwickelt, einer 3-D Konstruktions- und Simulations Software. Sie ermÃ¶glicht es uns, Fahrwerkseigenschaften und Progressionskurven zu errechnen, Kollisionspunkte und Schwachstellen zu erkennen, sowie die Optimierung von MaterialstÃ¤rken und Simulation von Belastungen mittels FEM (Finite Elements Modeling) 

Das Ergebnis ist eine komplett neu entwickelte, gewichtsoptimierte G-Boxx, eine leichte, Ã¤uÃerst steife, antriebsneutrale Rahmenkonstruktion mit bis zu 170 mm Federweg und eine teilbare Hinterradnabe, bei der Antrieb und Bremse beim Radausbau am Rahmen bleiben: Das Nucleon TFR 2005 ist jetzt serienreif und konnte beim Bike Festival in Willigen mit einem Komplettrad-Gewicht unter 16 kg Besuchern und Presse prÃ¤sentiert werden.

Bilder unter: http://reviews.southerndownhill.com/html/2004_Nicolai_Nucleon_TFR_Enduro.html

Alle 2005âer Nucleon TFR Rahmen, die von HÃ¤ndlern oder Kunden vorbestellt waren, werden noch vor der Eurobike â04 im August ausgeliefert.

Die Entwicklung des Nucleon TST (Freeride/Downhill) befindet sich momentan in der heiÃen Phase. Die Konstruktionsarbeiten an G-Boxx, Hauptrahmen und Heck sind weitgehend abgeschlossen. Zur Zeit finden noch die FEM und Kinematik Berechnungen statt. Die PrÃ¤sentation des 2005âer Serienmodells erfolgt auf der Eurobike â04. Alle vorbestellten Rahmen werden von uns Im September ausgeliefert. 

Die MÃ¶glichkeiten eines Floating Discadapters mit BremsmomentabstÃ¼tzung werden zur Zeit beim STS ausgelotet. Beim TFR wird es diese Option vorausichtlich nicht geben. 

mfg, Falco

    *das Nucleon TST wurde bisher als Nucleon TFR Freeride / DH vorgestellt


----------



## Customfreak (8. Juli 2004)

Wann kommen denn die genauen für die Bestellung notwendigen Spezifikationen wie z.B. die angebotenen Dämpfer und der endgültige Preis raus?

Ist es mit der jetzigen Konstruktion nicht auch möglich einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren?

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Juli 2004)

Mit den neuen Preis- und Bestellisten zur Eurobike...


----------



## Fränky G. (8. Juli 2004)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Die Möglichkeiten eines Floating Discadapters mit Bremsmomentabstützung werden zur Zeit beim STS ausgelotet. Beim TFR wird es diese Option vorausichtlich nicht geben.
> 
> mfg, Falco



@ Falco:
Ist "STS" ein Schnellschreibfehler, oder wird der Floating Discadapter mit Bremsmomentabstützung beim TST ausgelotet ? 

Danke,   

Gruss


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Juli 2004)

Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Falco:
> Ist "STS" ein Schnellschreibfehler, oder wird der Floating Discadapter mit Bremsmomentabstützung beim TST ausgelotet ?
> 
> Danke,
> ...





TST TST TST TST TST TST TST TST TST........


----------



## Wilhelm (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Falco,

was bedeutet das "T" bei "TFR" bzw. "TST" in der Nucleon-Nomenklatur (FR=Freeride, ST=Super Travel)? 

Welchen Grund hat es, weshalb das Sitzrohr am g-boxx-Gehäuse des TFR VOR der Tretlagerachse und nicht zentriert angeschweißt wurde (Statik des g-boxx-Gehäuses, Optik, Sitzwinkel ...)?

P.S.: Vor kurzem lief übrigens im Ridemonkey-DH-Forum ein lustiger thread über das Schaltzugführungsgehäuse am TFR-Unterrohr:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90887&page=6&pp=15

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (11. Juli 2004)

@ Falco:

Moin, kleine Frage:
welchen Durchmesser wird die Sattelstütze beim Nucleon TST Rahmengröße L haben?

und

bleibt es bei dem empfohlenen Federweg der Gabel beim TST mit 170-190mm?
(z.B. für eine Marzocchi Super T Pro)

so weit Du es schon beantworten kannst, vielen Dank und nice week!   
Gruss


----------



## Wilhelm (15. November 2004)

Hallo Falco,

erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Launch der gut bebilderten, neuen, 2005er Homepage, insbes. zu den sehr professionellen Informationen über die Nucleons (Sonderpreisliste G-BOXX Nucleon TFR & Nucleon TST). 

Ich habe 2 Fragen zu den aktuellen 2005er g-boxx-Nucleon-Modellen (TFR, TST):
1. Wie ist die Übersetzung des Primär-Kettentriebes gewählt, läßt sich diese (Zahnrad oben, Ritzel unten) derzeit variieren?
2. Ist die g-boxx mit dem Spezialtretlagergehäuse (100 mm Baubreite?) kompatibel mit Außenbord-Tretlagern (X-Type), sind mittels des speziellen Kurbel-Adapters auch andere als die genannten Truvativ-Kurbeln mit Kompakt-Lochkreis einsetzbar?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Falco Mille (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

der Primärantrieb ist mit 37 zu 18 übersetzt. Diese Übersetzung kann nicht geändert werden.

Der Rahmen kann ausschließlich mit den mitgelieferten, modifizierten Kurbeln betrieben werden. Truvativ Stylo beim TFR und Holzfeller beim TST. 

Die Innenlagergehäusebreite beträgt 100 mm. Ein x-Type Innenlager nicht möglich. Ein Truvativ Innenlager ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Der Sattelstützendurchmesser beim TST beträgt bei allen Rahmengrößen 30,0 mm.

Das TST ist für Gabeleinbaulängen von 558 bis 605 mm ausgelegt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## chorge (15. November 2004)

Hallo Falco!

Sag mal, wie sieht es denn inzwischen mit der Entwicklung der Abdeckung für die Bremsscheibe aus? Ich weiß, dass dies nicht als allzusehr nötig erachtet wird, aber besser wär's bestimmt, oder?

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## Wilhelm (15. November 2004)

Vielen Dank, Falco, für die präzisen Informationen.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2004)

Habe mich neu verliebt: Nucleon TST   
Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen dazu:

-Wie ist die G-Boxx aufgebaut? Steht die ganze Box in Öl oder ist das Speedhub Innenleben nochmal gekapselt?
-Habt Ihr in Zukunft geplant die Kette durch einen Zahnriemen zu ersetzen? 
-Was ist als Gewicht angepeilt?

Gruß


----------



## Kettenbeißer (18. November 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich neu verliebt: Nucleon TST
> Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> -Wie ist die G-Boxx aufgebaut? Steht die ganze Box in Öl oder ist das Speedhub Innenleben nochmal gekapselt?
> ...



Das Gewicht steht oben doch schon mehrmals.....  

Aber nochmal für dich: 
Nucleon TFR: 16 Kilo
Nucleon TST: 21-22 Kilo
Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## Klomi (18. November 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich neu verliebt: Nucleon TST
> Allerdings habe ich noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> -Habt Ihr in Zukunft geplant die Kette durch einen Zahnriemen zu ersetzen?
> ...



Das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, da der Zahnriemen samt Riemenscheiben sehr allergisch auf Steine und dergleichen reagieren. Deshalb wird es wohl auch nie eine MotoX Maschine mit Riemenantrieb geben (außer irgend einer Kapselt mal den kompletten Sekundärantrieb).
Außerdem hat der Riemen einen irrsinnigen Rollwiederstrand. 
Schieb mal ne Buell zur nächsten Tanke


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2004)

Klomi schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl nicht funktionieren, da der Zahnriemen samt Riemenscheiben sehr allergisch auf Steine und dergleichen reagieren. Deshalb wird es wohl auch nie eine MotoX Maschine mit Riemenantrieb geben (außer irgend einer Kapselt mal den kompletten Sekundärantrieb).
> Außerdem hat der Riemen einen irrsinnigen Rollwiederstrand.
> Schieb mal ne Buell zur nächsten Tanke



Dann eben Kardanantrieb


----------



## Wilhelm (18. November 2004)

@Wodan

Zum Innenleben der G-Boxx gibt es eine Grafik im September-Heft der "BIKE" 2004 (S. 39). Du hast Deine Frage letztlich schon selbst beantwortet. Siehe dazu auch http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1230258#post1230258 http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...=1&PHPSESSID=87cebf7f64dc175954beba51c0e660e0 sowie die angehängte G-Boxx-Grafik.

Die Sache mit dem Zahnriemen ist wohl schon seit einiger Zeit ad acta gelegt.

In Ergänzung der eben nochmals von Herrn Kettenbeißer genannten Gewichte hänge ich eine Abbildung aus dem 2005er Katalog an, die schon ´mal gepostet wurde. U.a. zum Thema Nicolai Nucleon-Gewicht hier ein noch Thread: http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...20523&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=all

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eliot (18. November 2004)

Nett recherchiert! 

Kann noch allgemein zum Zahnriemen mein eigenes Posting aus dem Hausmesse Thread anbieten! 
Wenn es schon beim gekapselten Antrieb nicht funktioniert, wird es erst recht nicht beim aussenliegenden, noch längeren Antrieb funktionieren.



> Kalle hat uns auf der Hausmesse erzählt, dass sie viel rumprobiert haben und auch die Zahnriemen verschiedenster Sorte getestet haben. Hauptsächlich für den gekapselten Antrieb "Kurbel an G-Boxx", aber die Ergebnisse sind die gleichen.
> Seine Aussage dazu war, dass der Zahnriemen im Antritt sich wie ein Gummiband anfühlt und einem kein schönes straffes Gefühl wie mit der herkömmlichen Kette gibt.
> Ausserdem kann eine Kette höhere Antriebsmomente übertragen (siehe Houzemusic), weswegen man dann einen ziemlich fetten Zahnriemen verwenden müsste, um die gleiche Werte wie eine Kette zu erzielen, ergo höheres Gewicht usw...


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2004)

Tausend Dank!

Man macht sich ja so seine Gedanken über das "perfekte Bike", natürlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.
Darum denke ich ist das Nucleon im Moment der beste Ansatz für ein problemloses, wartungsarmes und relativ leichtes DH-Bike.


----------



## Wilhelm (18. November 2004)

So isses!


----------



## Wilhelm (19. November 2004)

Noch kurz zu dem oben angesprochenen Thema "Kettenantrieb": Hier ein ganz interessanter Artikel zur Frage des Wirkungsgrades (auch wenn sich dieser auf Straßen- bzw. Bahn-Verhältnisse bezieht): http://www.nukku.net/no/nbikes.html


----------



## Wilhelm (5. Dezember 2004)

Wie im Dezember-Heft der "Bike" (2004) zu lesen ist, gibt es in den USA mit der "Fallbrook Technologies Inc." (http://www.fallbrooktech.com/) einen Hersteller, der auf der Interbike 2004 den Prototypen eines stufenlosen CVT-Getriebes vorgestellt hat.

"hanswurstbiken" von der IBC hat hier gut recherchiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144278
http://www.bikemecca.com/interbike/vegaspt1.html
http://www.californiabicycleracing.org/news-archive/041031a_interbike.html
http://www.dorsch.com/archives/fahrrad/nuvinci_alberner_name_coole_getriebenabe.php.

Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch nichts von dieser Firma gehört. 

bikemecca.com: "Fallbrook Technologies makes a "compund variable planetary" drive....for anything from windmills to helicopters. A "CVP" is a variation of a continuously variable transmission or CVT...that thing Leonardo da Vinci invented but never got to work right....of course! so...why not use 'em for bikes? They've scaled the technology down to bike-size. One this size would actually work on a small car. Fallbrook is reportedly getting much interest from major manufacturers looking to put the CVP on bikes."

Der in der "Bike" sowie in den o.g. Quellen angegebene Wirkungsgrad von 95% ist nicht so berauschend. Angaben zur Übersetzungsbandbreite oder zum Gewicht habe ich nicht gefunden.

Bin sehr gespannt, ob das nicht eine Alternative zur Rohloff-Getriebenabe für Karlheinz Nicolai´s g-boxx-Nucleons werden könnte.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Customfreak (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke, dass da noch ein paar Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit fehlen dürften. Die sehr unvollständigen Angaben sprechen zumindest für diese Aussage.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Übersetzungsbandbreite an die Rohloff rankommt, da dies für die Verwendung mit Motoren nicht notwendig wäre. Schließlich ist der menschliche Bewegungsapparat sehr auf eine optimale Frequenz ausgelegt und ist noch dazu nicht besonders elastisch im Beschleunigungsverhalten.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Wilhelm (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe hier noch einen Link zu den Fallbrook Technologies Inc. gefunden, ein Paper zu einem Vortrag auf einer Tagung vom September 2004:

http://old.lib.ucdavis.edu/pse/cvt04/ bzw.
http://old.lib.ucdavis.edu/pse/cvt04/papers/04CVT-09.pdf

Dann habe ich ´mal versucht, zu der Fa. Mail-Kontakt aufzunehmen. Bislang jedoch no response.

Sehr wahrscheinlich steckt die CVT-Technologie für das Fahrrad - wie zu befürchten war - derzeit wohl doch noch in den Kinderschuhen.

Gruß Wilhelm


P.S.: @Customfreak
Danke auch nochmal für die gute "Konversation" in dem 
Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143337&page=2.

Unter den dort genannten Links http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=61 bzw. http://www.mtbr.com/oneonone/oneonone_tires29.html
habe ich erstaunlich gute Beiträge zur der 29er Geschichte gefunden, die mich bis vor kurzem auch nicht so übermäßig interessiert hatte. Mit besserem Abroll- und (Hindernisse-)Überrollverhalten im Gelände, besserer High Speed-Stabilität durch höheres Kreiselmoment sowie niedrigem Masseschwerpunkt gibt es da schon - zumindest theoretisch - überzeugende Vorteile (natürlich auch Nachteile wie die schwierige Realisierbarkeit größererer Federwege, Laufradstabilität und -trägheit sowie den zumeist verlängerten Radstand). Interessanterweise votieren gerade alte, erfahrene Trailbike-(sprich Enduro-)Hasen für diese Technik. Auch gibt es ernsthafte Überlegungen, sich mit 29er Laufrädern (mit noch nicht marktreifen, breiten Felgen + 2,4" Reifen) in den FreeRide-Sektor zu begeben. Aber das ist für diesen Thread hier eigentlich "off topic" (zum 29er Laufradkonzept siehe auch http://www.bike-guide.com/technik/downloads/MTBs/bsn_6_04_29Zollraeder.pdf, http://www.fisherbikes.com/fisher101/ Movie 29" Wheels). Dennoch: Ein robustes 29" TFR mit 6" Federweg vorn/hinten fände ich gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Wilhelm (23. Februar 2006)

*Rear Maxle-Standard und Nucleon?*


Hallo Falco,

könnte der "Rear Maxle"-Standard von SRAM eine praktikable Lösung für eine Schnellspann-Schraub-Steckachse der aktuellen Nucleon-Baureihe sein (bei Anpassung an die notwendige Achsbreite)?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Falco Mille (24. Februar 2006)

Auf der linken Seite der Nabe befindet sich eine Klemmschraube, die die Verwendung der Maxle Achse verhindert. Wir arbeiten an einer anderen Möglichkeit der Lagerklemmung, um das Nucleon Maxle-kompatibel zu machen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (27. Februar 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß, Wilhelm


----------



## Wilhelm (7. März 2006)

Nach der Interbike 2005, auf der ein von Karlheinz NICOLAI für SUNTOUR entwickelter Getriebe-Prototyp gezeigt wurde, gibt es nun seit Anfang März im www ein paar neue Informationen zur weiterentwickelten Gear-Box ("g-boxx 2"), insbes. auch neues Bildmaterial.

Foren:
Ridemonkey (Downhill) http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146187
Mountain Bike Downhill-Board (Produkte und Technik) http://www.downhill-board.com/showf...mber=450660&page=&view=&sb=&o=&fpart=all&vc=1

News-Seiten:
moun10bike http://www.moun10bike.com/passage/p...A4D6F3927DF3AE62C1257126003F2A9F?OpenDocument
terrengsykkel.no http://terrengsykkel.no/?1501

Bilder:
http://www.moun10bike.com/passage/p...A4D6F3927DF3AE62C1257126003F2A9F?OpenDocument (g-boxx 2-pdf-Flyer)
http://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/gboxx-1.jpg (g-boxx 2)
http://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/gboxx-2.jpg (g-boxx 2)
http://www.downhill-board.com/download.php?Number=416453 (Prototyp)

Taipeh International Cycle Show 2006:
http://www.taipeitradeshows.com.tw/cycle/
http://www.taipeitradeshows.com.tw/cycle/download/brochure_G1.jpg

vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208277


----------



## Wilhelm (23. März 2006)

Auf der Website von SR SUNTOUR (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SID...d=48&type=news) habe ich heute ein paar News zur G-Boxx entdeckt:


"*SR SUNTOUR presents first gear box "V-BOXX V-15" | 06 march 2006*

*The next generation of shifting*

This bike has already been presented at the 05 Eurobike show 
but not to public. Since we finished our rideable and testable 
production gear box "V16" there's no reason anymore to hide our
latest project. Yes we did develop a whole new gear box system 
and yes, it is definitely rideable!

Watch out for our V-16 gear box evolution, very soon to come.

*Technical details*
number of gears: 9 speed
G-CON international gear box mounting standard: YES
future features: 16 gears, magnesium cast housing, 
weight (N/A) (...not far away from XT group)"


Auf der o.g. Website gibt es auch zwei Bilder des NUCLEON TFR-Prototyps von der Eurobike 2005, den Karlheinz NICOLAI für SR SUNTOUR gebaut hatte. Ein weiteres Bild erschien ja bereits im letzten Oktober-Heft der "BIKE" (10-2005).

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Wilhelm (1. April 2006)

http://g-boxx.org/ wird erfreulicherweise wieder upgedatet und auch der "G-BOXX Techtalk" ist jetzt online: http://g-boxx.blogspot.com/!

Ein paar News/Thread zum Getriebe auch hier: http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=274&nodeid=15&subnav=15, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=191294&page=3&highlight=g-boxx.

Wilhelm


----------



## [email protected]!t (1. April 2006)

naja ich weis ja nicht.. ob die nicht am markt vorbeientwickeln ?
ich wollte son schweres monster jedenfalls nicht am bike haben.


----------



## Ladyshapa (1. April 2006)

Das bisher verwendete System mit der Rohloff - Nabe fand ich persönlich sinnvoller, da es auf ein absolut bewährtes System zurückgreift.  Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit das Hayes - Getriebe hin- und herzuschalten, was dazu führte, dass sich irgendetwas im inneren verklemmte. Die Nachteile von Kettenschaltungsgetrieben, die ja Nicolai immer etwas anprangerte, treten dann in der neuen G-Boxx wohl auch auf, da hier Planeten- mit Kettenschaltungsgetriebe kombiniert wird.  
Der Grund für die anscheinend allmähliche Abkehr von der Rohloff - Nabe wird wohl darin begründet sein, dass Rohloff nicht gerade begeistert davon ist, dass die Verwendung der Rohloff als Hinterradnabe durch die Firma Nicolai schlecht dargestellt wird. (Wenngleich natürlich Nicolai recht hat, denn jeder der schon mal eine Rohloff im Hinterrad hatte, weiß wie schwerfällig sich dieses in engen Kurven umsetzen lässt). Meines Wissens nach, gab es da etwas böses Blut. Ist ja auch völlig klar: Der Hauptabsatzmarkt für die Rohloff ist eben die Verwendung als Hinterradnabe. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum Rohloff sich so wehement gegen die Entwicklung eines Getriebes für den Hauptrahmen wehrt. Könnte man irgendwie auf den lästigen Primärtrieb verzichten, wäre ein System mit Rohloff - Getriebe bestimmt lange Zeit das Beste. 

Die neue wie auch die alte G-Boxx finde ich extrem aufwändig. Viele, viele Frästeile, aber das war ja schon immer Kalles Leidenschaft. Zumal er ja viel Geld für eine neue Fräse ausgegeben hat und diese natürlich auch laufen muss. Der daraus resultierende hohe Preis verschließt leider den meisten diese zweifellos gute Technik. Gut finde ich allerdings die Verwendung von anderen Materialien als Alu, wodurch sich das erwünschte Gewicht bestimmt verwirklichen lässt. 

Es gilt zu hoffen, dass die Kooperation mit Suntour keine Abkehr (auch nicht partiell) vom Standort Deutschland bedeutet. Das war nämlich für viele immer auch ein Grund, doch den teureren deutschen Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränky G. (1. April 2006)

Ladyshapa schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum Rohloff sich so wehement gegen die Entwicklung eines Getriebes für den Hauptrahmen wehrt. Könnte man irgendwie auf den lästigen Primärtrieb verzichten, wäre ein System mit Rohloff - Getriebe bestimmt lange Zeit das Beste.




Da hast Du recht Ladyshapa..... Rohloff sollte sich nicht wehren, sondern an einem Strang mit Nicolai ziehen. Ein optimiertes Getriebe für den Hauptrahmen... also etwas leichter und kompakter halt.
Ich fahre das TFR und bin sehr begeistert. 14 Gänge voll Tourentauglich und absolut streßfrei.
Die G-Boxx-2 finde ich noch recht groß und für meinen perönlichen Geschmack fehlen da noch ein paar Gänge. Aber das werden schon noch ein paar mehr werden, hoffe ich.  
Den Getriebebikes gehört einfach die Zukunft.


----------



## Falco Mille (3. April 2006)

_Leider muss ich hier mal ein paar Kommentare zu abgeben, sonst wird es am Ende noch als indirekte Bestätigung aufgefasst, und Gerüchte gedeihen ja bekanntlich besser als Unkraut:_

Das bisher verwendete System mit der Rohloff - Nabe fand ich persönlich sinnvoller, da es auf ein absolut bewährtes System zurückgreift.  Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit das Hayes - Getriebe hin- und herzuschalten, was dazu führte, dass sich irgendetwas im inneren verklemmte. Die Nachteile von Kettenschaltungsgetrieben, die ja Nicolai immer etwas anprangerte, treten dann in der neuen G-Boxx wohl auch auf, da hier Planeten- mit Kettenschaltungsgetriebe kombiniert wird.  

_Nein das ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Das Produkt G-Boxx II, das von Kalle auf der Biketech präsentiert wurde ist keine Kombination aus einer Kettenschaltung und einem Planetengetriebe sondern eine komplett neue Getriebevariante, bei der feste Gangübersetzungen durch magnetische Steuerkulissen freigeschaltet oder eingeklinkt werden._

Der Grund für die anscheinend allmähliche Abkehr von der Rohloff - Nabe wird wohl darin begründet sein, dass Rohloff nicht gerade begeistert davon ist, dass die Verwendung der Rohloff als Hinterradnabe durch die Firma Nicolai schlecht dargestellt wird. (Wenngleich natürlich Nicolai recht hat, denn jeder der schon mal eine Rohloff im Hinterrad hatte, weiß wie schwerfällig sich dieses in engen Kurven umsetzen lässt). Meines Wissens nach, gab es da etwas böses Blut. 

_Nein, dass ist nicht der Fall. Die Kooperation mit Rohloff ist hervorragend und auf einer langjährigen Freundschaftlichen Basis. Rohloff ist sehr bemüht uns bei der Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung der G-Boxx Planetary (Rohloff) zu unterstützen. Wir arbeiten gerade an der Anpassung der G-Boxx Planetary an den G-Con Standart für die 2007-er Nucleon Modelle. _

Ist ja auch völlig klar: Der Hauptabsatzmarkt für die Rohloff ist eben die Verwendung als Hinterradnabe. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist warum Rohloff sich so wehement gegen die Entwicklung eines Getriebes für den Hauptrahmen wehrt. Könnte man irgendwie auf den lästigen Primärtrieb verzichten, wäre ein System mit Rohloff - Getriebe bestimmt lange Zeit das Beste. 
Die neue wie auch die alte G-Boxx finde ich extrem aufwändig. Viele, viele Frästeile, aber das war ja schon immer Kalles Leidenschaft. Zumal er ja viel Geld für eine neue Fräse ausgegeben hat und diese natürlich auch laufen muss. Der daraus resultierende hohe Preis verschließt leider den meisten diese zweifellos gute Technik. Gut finde ich allerdings die Verwendung von anderen Materialien als Alu, wodurch sich das erwünschte Gewicht bestimmt 
verwirklichen lässt. 

_Gerade der Preis ist der Grund für einen eigene Entwicklung. Mit seiner Firma Universal Transmissions möchte Kalle eine G-Boxx entwickeln, die zu einem attraktiven OEM Preis von anderen Rahmenherstellern und Bikefirmen als echte Alternative zur Kettenschaltung gesehen wird. Nur dann ist ein wirklicher Durchbruch der Getriebtechnik auf dem Bikemarkt möglich. Die G-Boxx II wird nur noch einen Bruchteil der G-Boxx Planetary kosten._

Es gilt zu hoffen, dass die Kooperation mit Suntour keine Abkehr (auch nicht partiell) vom Standort Deutschland bedeutet. Das war nämlich für viele immer auch ein Grund, doch den teureren deutschen Rahmen zu kaufen.

_Es gibt keine Kooperation mit Suntour sondern es gab einen Entwicklungsauftrag von Suntour. Kalle hat als Dienstleister für Suntour ein Getriebe bis zur Prototypenreife entwickelt. Damit ist der Auftrag abgeschlossen. Dieses Suntour Getriebe wird in Zukunft, wie auch die G-Boxx II oder die G-Boxx Planetary an jeden Rahmen beliebiger Marke mit einer G-Con Getriebeaufnahme zu montieren sein.

Grüße, Falco_


----------



## Lamyluu (3. April 2006)




----------



## morzine (9. April 2006)

übrigens, wer ein nucleon tfr sucht, der kann mal bei

http://www.mainbike.de/page_11.htm

reingucken, die verkaufen ihres


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Mai 2006)

Auf der "Taipeh International Cycle Show 2006" (8.-11. MÃ¤rz 2006) hatte  Karlheinz NICOLAI die neue g-boxx 2 erstmals Ã¶ffentlich prÃ¤sentiert ("Dear friends, The Taipei bicycle show was a great success for the news born company UNIVERSAL TRANSMISSIONS. We thank all of you for the interrest and encouragement on the G-BOXX product. But anyway, time is running for Eurobike and in order to get bikes ready until then, you need the news andyou need to start now: 1) All 2D-files reg. geometrie of the GCON-Standard is online now. Please keep an eye on the updated www.g-boxx.org. More information including 3D files and a "public domain design" of an Enduro MTB gearbox bikeframe will be added soon. 2) For all of you who like to play with "real stuff", instead of virtual reality, a G-BOXX dummy will be ready April 15th. Everbody who wants one of these, need to order now. The dummy represents he maximum housing dimensions, all GCON connection points plus the output sprocket position. More infos upon request. 3) For all of you who were not on the Taipei show: Universal Transmissions is not only producing the G-BOXX product, but also doing VIP-support on the design and manufacturing of the bicycle frame. Just give us a call or an email and we can offer you the different possibilities. best regards, Karl Nicolai; CEO Universal transmissions GMBH ..." [http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146187&page=9]).

In einem Messe-Bericht ("MESSE-SCHLENDERN IN TAIWAN" vom 04. Mai 2006) gibt es auf der ALUTECH-Website zwei Bilder von dem dort prÃ¤sentierten g-boxx 2-Nucleon ("... So treffe ich auch auf meinen Kollegen Kalle Nicolai, der hier seine brandneue G-boxx 2 an den Mann bringen will. Seine Getriebeteile sind noch so warm, dass man die letzten ArbeitsgÃ¤nge der FrÃ¤se und des SchweiÃers regelrecht fÃ¼hlen kann. Kalle erzÃ¤hlte mir letztes Jahr zum Bike Festival in Willingen was er neues plant, was ich damals mit groÃer Ehrfurcht zur Kenntnis genommen habe, erahnte ich doch welche Arbeit dahinter stecken wÃ¼rde. So informierte ich mich schon im Vorfeld Ã¼ber streng geheime, inoffizielle KanÃ¤le, was der Kalle so in den letzten 9 Monaten konstruiert hatte, kurz vor der Messe bekam ich dann auch noch seine Pressemiteilung per Email â ich war also wirklich sehr gespannt was ich in Taipei zu sehen bekommen wÃ¼rde. Als ich dann vor den neuen Teilen stehe kann ich nur meinen Hut ziehen und Herrn Nicolai meinen grÃ¶Ãten Respekt zollen. Ich weiÃ leider auch nur zu gut was es bedeutet, wenn man so eine Idee umsetzt. Dazu braucht man schÃ¶n gehÃ¶rig dicke Eier und man sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn man nach vielen Wochen der Arbeit rund um die Uhr nur noch auf den Brustwarzen rumrutschen kann - Kalle das war eine Punktlandung!!! Insgeheim freue ich mich schon darauf, dass ich bald eine neue Wildsau mit G-boxx 2 bauen darf. Der Unterschied zur ersten G-boxx mit Rohloffgetriebe, welche natÃ¼rlich auch weiterhin gebaut wird, besteht darin, dass es sich im Inneren um ein eigenes Nicolai Getriebe handelt. Dieses ist kleiner, leichter und vor allem billiger. Somit ist der VisionÃ¤r meiner Meinung nach einen weiteren Schritt in Richtung grÃ¶Ãerer Vermarktung gekommen, da ich bisher das grÃ¶Ãte Problem im hohen Preis der G-boxx sah. ..." [http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/news/taipeicycleshow06.html]).

Der Messe-Bericht enthÃ¤lt auch ein Bild von der v-box von SR SUNTOR ("... Befreundete Hersteller tauschen gerne untereinander Informationen aus und GerÃ¼chte kreisen natÃ¼rlich auch stÃ¤ndig durch die Luft, so sind die Jungs bei Suntour etwas irritiert, als ich ihre neue G-boxx 2 sehen will, welche nicht in den Vitrinen liegt und sich mehr als nur rein optisch von der Nicolai-Version unterscheidet. ...").

Weitere News, einschlieÃich Bildern, sind wieder auf der Website von SR SUNTOUR zu finden ("V-BOX next generation - G-CON compatible | 03 may 2006 V-BOX next generation - G-CON compatible It's just a few month ago that we presented our first rideable V-BOX bike. Since then we worked non-stop to finish the new G-CON based V-BOX bike. G-CON is the international gear box mounting standard that allows bike framemanufacturers to choose from different gear box concepts. We are proud to present one of the first G-CON gear box bikes on the market besides NICOLAI. Want to design a G-CON frame for our SR SUNTOUR V-BOX? check www.g-boxx.org to download construction drawings." [http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b/index.php?screen=ne.detail&pid=59&type=news, http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b/index.php?screen=ne.detail&pid=58&type=news]).

Auf dem folgenden Link gibt es ein Video zu einem neuen CVT-Prototypen: http://www.freeride.org.vt.edu/cvt/S3500112.AVI (aus http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153314).

GruÃ Wilhelm


----------



## Wilhelm (6. Juli 2006)

SR SUNTOUR "V-17 - Looks the same but it's all new inside! V-BOX V-17 - final step almost done. On the first sight it's still the same yellow frame, the same polished gear box housing, but inside we have the gear box evolution V-17! And it's working better than any other gear box before. We're very close
to say "finished". Though we will never stop researching and developping.
But you will soon enjoy our rideable prototype for sure. *Some people already had the opportunity to test, to touch and to watch at Bike Festival Willingen.*" (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b/index.php?screen=ne.detail&pid=64&type=news)

Hat jemand das Teil ´mal selbst in Willingen inspiziert und evtl. auch probegefahren?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## playbike (6. Juli 2006)

Wilhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand das Teil ´mal selbst in Willingen inspiziert und evtl. auch probegefahren?
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm



Jepp. Probefahren wäre eh nicht möglich gewesen, da an der Befestigung Getriebe-Rahmen eine Schraube fehlte. Insbesondere die Aufnahme am Rahmen sah nicht vertrauenserweckend aus. 
Dann war Metallabrieb festzustellen. Bei nährerer begutachtung rieb wohl ne Schraube am Kettenblatt. So was muss eigentlich auffallen und gleich geändert werden.
Auch wenns ein Prototyp war.


----------



## Wilhelm (6. Juli 2006)

Danke für den Bericht. Hatte ja gehofft, daß das Projekt schon weiter fortgeschritten wäre.


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Es gibt neue Informationen und Bilder zum SR Suntour-Getriebe "V-BOXX-FR9":

"It was last minute to get the production V-BOXX into our 2007 catalog. Here are some pictures to make you nosy for Eurobike. We will present a completely equipped freeride bike with V-BOXX for touching and testing."
(http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...c/index.php?screen=ne.detail&pid=75&type=news).

Im neuen SR Suntour-Katalog für 2007 sind die Übersetzungsbandbreite mit 610%, die Getriebeabstufung mit 0.63, 0.88, 1.29, 1.45, 1.67, 1.80, 2.33, 2.96, 3.84, die Kettenblatt- und Ritzelgrößen mit je 22 Zähnen und das Gesamtgewicht (inkl. Kurbeln) mit 3,0 kg angegeben (http://www.srsuntour-tuning-base.com...alog07-low.pdf).

Demnach hat diese Version des Suntour-Getriebes dieselbe Anzahl an Gängen wie die G-BOXX 2 von Nicolai (lediglich 9), jedoch eine erheblich größere Übersetzungsbandbreite (G-BOXX 2: 290%) und einen Rohloff-ähnlichen Doppelzug-Drehgriff (G-BOXX 2: SRAM Trigger Shift-kompatibel).

Wilhelm


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Gibt es denn auf der NICOLAI-Hausmesse Neuigkeiten zu der "G-BOXX 2" und/oder zu der G-CON-kompatiblen "G-BOXX Planetary" mit Rohloff-Innenleben zu erfahren?

Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (26. August 2006)

Ich klau jetz mal:



			
				Fränky G. schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist das Nucleon AMX mit G-Con Standard und Rohloff Innenleben.
> Sensationell ist das Gewicht mit 13,5kg - 14,5kg und max. Federweg von 140mm vorne und hinten.
> Es ist ein AllMountain-Getriebebike mit Kette rechts!!!
> Einziges Modell welches gegenüber 2006 nicht mehr im Programm ist, ist das Nucleon TST. Da gibt es nur noch das leichtere EVO mit G-Boxx als WorldCup DH Bike.
> ...


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Danke, hatte das auch schon gelesen. Hoffe jedoch noch auf News zum Getriebe, einen Fahr- oder Schalt[]-Bericht und insbes. Bilder. Vor einiger Zeit geisterten Hinweise auf eine gewichtsreduzierte Version der Rohloff-Speedhub durchs Netz, welche die Nucleon-Bikes zusätzlich leichter machen könnte.


----------



## Fränky G. (26. August 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

anbei die gewünschten Bilder vom 2007er Nucleon AMX













Im Inneren schlumert eine Rohloff-Nabe und kann im Stand geschaltet werden.
Am Heck arbeitet eine normale HR-Nabe.

Gruß


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Herzlichen Dank, Fränky!

Da hat sich ja einiges getan. Die neue, nunmehr G-CON-kompatible Getriebebox "G-BOXX Planetary" mit Rohloff-Nabe wirkt ausgesprochen gut verarbeitet und gegenüber der bisherigen G-BOXX 1 sehr voluminös. Dies sowie das Y-förmige Frästeil der Schwinge zur Aufnahme des Dämpfers verleihen dem Velociped - zumindest auf den ersten Blick - einen kleinwenig  prototypenartigen Look. Die freiliegende, große Getriebebox mit all ihren Kanten und Ausfräsungen könnte sich im Fahrbetrieb auch als Schmutzfänger erweisen. Andererseits sparen allein die direkte Anlenkung des Dämpfers an der Schwinge mit Weglassen der Umlenkhebel, der zugehörigen Lager sowie des Schlittens zur variablen Aufnahme des Dämpfers am Oberrohr - wie man es vom TFR her kennt - sicherlich Gewicht. Interessant auch das Mavic CrossMax-Systemlaufrad mit (offensichtlich) herkömmlicher Nabe. Auch dies spart gegenüber der einzigartigen "COR"-Hinterradnabe der 2006er Nucleon-Modelle Gewicht und macht das Nucleon AMX vermutlich kompatibel mit allen gängigen Systemlaufrädern und Hinterradnaben (mit entsprechender Einbaubreite). Eine Steckachse und insbes. die von Falco für die Nucleons angekündigte Rear Maxle ist dann wohl beim AMX nicht verbaut?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Fränky G. (26. August 2006)

Hallo Wilhelm,

in der Tat.
Die HR-Nabe ist eine Standard Nabe mit Schnellspanner. Also keine Steckachse.
Das Gewicht liegt deutlich unter dem des TFR's. Das TFR soll auch mehr im Freeridesektor eingesetzt werden. So steht es im 2007er Katalog.
Denke ein paar Detail-Änderungen werden bestimmt noch am Rahmen und der Boxx folgen.
Aber das Gewicht ist mal der Hammer mit 13,5 - 14,5kg für ein AllMountain Getriebebike.  

Gruß


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Ja, Fränky, da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu! Wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Gewichtsmäßig rückt das AMX später wohl auch ´mal in die Nähe z.B. des neuen Specialized Enduro SL (http://www.nsmb.com/gear/specialized07_07_06.php, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229137, http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2060). Bin ja gespannt, ob der Karlheinz irgendwann auch anfängt, sich mit Carbon-Rahmen zu beschäftigen oder diese ggf. extern bauen zu lassen [].

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## mountainlion (26. August 2006)

werden jetzt die gboxx und v-box bei suntour auch einzeln wie ein normales schaltwerk zum kaufen sein, oder nur zusammen mit einem rahmen? ich hab mal wo gelesen das die getriebe boxen auch einzeln als OEM version zu kaufen werden sein. stimmt das und was genau ist noch mal eine oem version?

fragen über fragen


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2006)

Den ersten Teil Deiner Fragen können nur die Getriebe-Hersteller beantworten. Die bisherige (nicht G-CON-kompatible) G-BOXX von NICOLAI kann man lt. dem 2005er und dem 2006er BIKE-Katalog als komplettes Einschweißteil kaufen (in beiden Katalogen steht übereinstimmend "14 Gang-Tretlagergetriebe, bestehend aus Einschweißteil, CNC Alu-Gehäuseteilen, Rohloff Cartridge u. Shifter, Kurbeln und Innenlager, Hinterradnabe, *Herstelleranfragen erwünscht*.").

Zum Begriff "OEM" (=Original Equipment Manufacturer) aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Equipment_Manufacturer):
"Unter einem Original Equipment Manufacturer (deutsch: Originalausrüstungshersteller) versteht man dem Wortsinn nach einen Hersteller fertiger Komponenten oder Produkte, der diese in seinen eigenen Fabriken produziert, sie aber nicht selbst in den Handel bringt. In etlichen Branchen hat sich jedoch die gegenteilige Bedeutung des Begriffs OEM etabliert. So versteht man z. B. in der Automobil- oder Golfsportartikelindustrie unter einem OEM eine Firma, die fertige Produkte unter eigenem Namen in den Handel bringt. In der Computerbranche findet der Begriff OEM in recht unterschiedlichen Zusammenhängen Anwendung. ..."


----------



## mountainlion (27. August 2006)

aha, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (29. August 2006)

Wilhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Dank, Fränky!
> 
> Da hat sich ja einiges getan. Die neue, nunmehr G-CON-kompatible Getriebebox "G-BOXX Planetary" mit Rohloff-Nabe wirkt ausgesprochen gut verarbeitet und gegenüber der bisherigen G-BOXX 1 sehr voluminös. Gruß Wilhelm



Die Mitte des Jahres hier im Netz herumgeisternde G-Boxx 2 kommt dann erst 2008? Passt dann aber auch in den AMX-Rahmen und ist leichter, oder wie? Dann wäre das AMX 2008 ja schon auf Ketttenschaltungsgewicht  Gab es davon einen Prototypen zu sehen, also von der G-Boxx 2?

Greetings


----------



## Fränky G. (29. August 2006)

Servus Jungs und Mädels,

hier gibt es mehr Info's......................

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=12379&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Das ist die Zukunft !!!

Gruß


----------



## Yetiroland (29. August 2006)

was sollen die vorteile dieser neuen getriebebox sein?

sie schaut wesentlich größer aus, hat wesentlich mehr kanten und ecken, scheint schmutzzanfälliger zu sein

und warum keine cor-nabe mehr?

auf den ersten blick scheint das nicht unbedingt eine verbesserung des konzepts zu sein


----------



## Fränky G. (29. August 2006)

Hi,

sie ist leichter und... man kann "normale" HR-Naben fahren und dadurch wird es kostengünstiger.


Ich war auch erst skeptisch aber die G-Boxx 1 wird ja in 2007 weiter gebaut. 
Da ich ein TFR fahre, freut mich das umso mehr.

Ich bin persönlich sehr begeistert und überzeugt von der G-Boxx 1 inkl. COR - HR Nabe.

Gruß


----------



## Sethimus (30. August 2006)

kleiner tipp:

www.g-boxx.com/pdf/UT-brochure-eurobike-2007-NP.pdf

foxit pdf editor saugen

mit den geschwaerzten preisen rumspielen...


----------



## thory (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

suche hier den Vorteil der G-Boxx gegenüber der Rohloff Nabe. Da habe ich doch ein vollgekapseltes Getriebe mit 5xx% in 14 Stufen. Da kommt doch keine der genannten Boxen hin ...  was ist nun der Vorteil von diesen Innovationen? Einzig und alleine das das Gewicht des Getriebes zentral liegt?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (30. August 2006)

Vorteile (gegenüber einer Rohloff Nabe):
-am Fully kein Kettenspanner nötig (Drehpunkt an der g-boxx)
-am FR, DH, 4X Bike keine Kettenführung nötig
-geringe ungefederte Massen
-antriebsneutraler Hinterbau

Nachteil:
-Gewicht
-Q-Faktor (wobei mir das am Downhiller absolut "wurscht" wäre)


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2006)

Die Vorteile des zentralen Getriebes sind sehr ausführlich auch auf http://www.g-boxx.org erläutert (siehe dort FAQs http://www.g-boxx.org/english/dateien/faq.htm).

Z.B. 01 (http://www.g-boxx.org/english/dateien/inhalt/faq/1.htm): "What advantages does a G-Boxx have over a derailleur based drivetrain?
In principle, a G-Boxx system has the advantage of eliminating many common problems associated with a derailleur based system. Since the drivetrain components of a typical bicycles are all exposed and attached as separate parts to the frame they are exposed to the elements, dirt, water, etc. This causes the excellent efficiency of a derailleur drivetrain to deteriorate over time, which in turn means that you spend more time overcoming this inefficiency than providing forward momentum. Of course, debris, rocks and other similar elements may also cause considerable damage to the drivetrain, making the entire system inoperable. Finally, a derailleur based system also utilizes some form of chain tension device in order to prevent the chain from derailing when moving it from one cog set to a lower. G-Boxx provides a unique, simple and clean solution to all of these problems by enclosing all drivetrain based components inside an encapsulated system. This allows the efficiency of the G-Boxx to remain constant and provide the rider with constant and continuous forward momentum."

Darüber hinaus sehe ich als weitere Vorteile des Rahmengetriebekonzepts u.a.

die mehr zentrale Lokalisation der Masse (CG=Center of Gravidity) innerhalb des Rahmens mit resultierender erhöhter Wendigkeit und besserer Manövrierfähigkeit,
der schnellere und unkompliziertere Hinterradwechsel, insbes. in Verbindung mit der proprietären COR-Hinterradnabe,
die (jetzt am NICOLAI Nucleon AMX realisierte) Verwendbarkeit standardisierter Hinterradnaben und Systemlaufradsätze (unter Weglassen des Freilaufs), womit man (bei entsprechender Baubreite) bisher mit Ritzelpaket bestückte und mit Kettenschaltung benutzte Laufräder an einem Getriebe-Rad weiternutzen kann, mit entsprechender Kostenersparnis*,
die Kostenersparnis*, die sich bei der Nutzung mehrerer Laufradsätze ergibt, in dem man nur einmal in die Getriebeeinheit investiert und nicht mehrere ROHLOFF-Naben kaufen müsste und außerdem - bei Nutzung der COR-Hinterradnabe - in dem man für alle Laufradsätze nur eine einzige Hinterrad-Bremsscheibe und ein einziges Ritzel benötigt. Die Kostenersparnis* ist dabei - selbstredend - umso größer, je mehr Laufradsätze man verwendet,
der verminderte Verschleiß von Bremsscheibe und Ritzel in Verbindung mit der COR-Hinterradnabe und Nutzung mehrerer Laufradsätze, da sich diese Bauteile bei einem Laufradwechsel in Bezug auf die Bremsbeläge bzw. auf die Kette nicht jedesmal neu "einschleifen" müssen,
die Verwendbarkeit sämtlicher standardisierter 6-Loch-Bremsscheiben (bei Verwendung herkömmlicher Standard-Hinterradnaben mit Shimano CenterLock- oder Oversized(Saint-) CenterLock-Aufnahme entsprechend die Verwendbarkeit sämtlicher CenterLock- bzw. Oversized CenterLock-Bremsscheiben),
die Integrierbarkeit weiterer Bauelemente in die Getriebebox-Einheit, wie sie z.B. in dem Artikel in der "Mountain BIKE", Heft 04/2006, "Bikevisionen 2016. Blick in die Zukunft", pp. 18-25, erläutert sind (u.a. Trittfrequenz- und Drehmoment-Messung, elektromechanische Schaltung mit Automatik-/Tiptronic-Modus], Bremsenergie-Rückgewinnung ...)
...

* ... "Kostenersparnis" ist natürlich relativ, da sowohl die eingespeichte ROHLOFF-Nabe als auch sämtliche Getriebebox-Versionen (NICOLAI G-Boxx1, 2-14, 2-7, 2-9, SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx) nicht billig sind.


----------



## mountainlion (31. August 2006)

@ Fränky G. : was für eine HR -NAbe ist das bei dem von dir geposteten bike (nicolai AMX)? Ist das eine reine SingleSpeed-Nabe, oder eine schaltungs-kassetten nabe mit 9to1 SingleSpeed-Kit? was für eine einbaubreite hat die nabe (135/150 etc.)?

allgemein zur G-Boxx, wird in zukunft bei allen G-boxxen die Kette auf der rechten seite sein? und kann man nicht noch etwas gewicht sparen wenn man das kettenblatt vom sekundärantrieb bei der g-boxx und das ritzel von der nabe etwas kleiner wählt?


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2006)

Der NICOLAI 2007 Katalog ist jetzt online und damit auch Informationen/Bilder der G-Boxxes. Neben dem neuen Nucleon AMX mit der G-Con-konformen G-Boxx 2-14 sind die Modelle TST evo und TFR nach wie vor mit der G-Boxx 1 bestückt. Die neue G-Boxx 2-7/9 ist hier noch nicht zu sehen (http://www.nicolai.net/download-area/pdf/katalog-2007-low.pdf).


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2006)

G-Boxx-Bilder und -Videoclips (mtb-news) aus Friedrichshafen:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2125&PHPSESSID=c96281abbef9a474967ccb6af6432a17
http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/reports/article/eurobike-2006-die-messeneuheiten-fuer-2007/
http://si6.mtb-news.de/eurobike2006/eurobike2006_nicolai.mov
http://si6.mtb-news.de/eurobike2006/eurobike2006_alutech.mov

Auch interessant:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146187&page=12
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97295&page=6


----------



## mountainlion (2. September 2006)

@ wilhelm, danke für die vielen links und infos, davon kann man nie genug haben  weiter so

aber eine antwort auf meinen fragen oben wäre noch toll, wenn da wer was wüsste


----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2006)

@mountainlion

Da es sich um ein Mavic-Systemlaufrad mit 135mm Nabe handelt (CrossMax), kommt eine Single Speed-Nabe nicht in Betracht. Der Freilauf ist offenbar ausgebaut. Im NICOLAI 2007 Katalog (Link siehe weiter oben im Thread) steht, daß 135 mm und 150 mm Naben in den Nucleon AMX-Hinterbau passen. 

Die zweite Frage kann man sowohl für alle G-Boxx 2-Versionen (Universal Transmissions) als auch auf die V-Boxx (SR Suntour) und die darauf basierenden, brandneuen Bikes (AluTech Pudel G-Boxx, Ghost DH, Nicolai AMX, Orange), die sämtlich G-Con-konform sind, bejahen, also: Kette rechts! Das trifft auch für B1, Honda und RB zu, die gekapselte Kettenschaltungen verwenden, für 2-Ketten(=Jack Shaft)-Bikes mit Kettengangschaltung wie z.B. von Brooklyn Machine Works oder Cove sowie für einige Modelle mit frei (also ungekapselt) in den Rahmen integrierter Rohloff*- oder Shimano Nexus**-Nabe (Bikes bzw. Prototypen Nicolai [Nucleon DH*, Nucleon FR*, Nucleon ST*], Richi**) zu. Sämtliche auf der G-Boxx 1 basierenden Modelle (z.B. AluTech Wildsau G-Boxx, Nicolai Nucleon TFR Prototyp [2003], Nucleon TFR [2004-2007], Nucleon TST [2004-2007], Nucleon TST evo [2005-2007], Prototypen von Evil, MBK [2005-2007] und MSC [2005-2007]), einige Modelle mit frei (ungekapselt) in den Rahmen integrierter Rohloff*- oder Shimano Nexus**-Nabe (Bikes bzw. Prototypen wie das BCD Nexus [1997]**, Brodie [1997]**, DW-Cycles**, IPE*, GT**, Lahar*, Nicolai [1. Nucleon Prototyp von 1999**, Nox**, Georg Svoboda et al.*, Solid Bikes**), das BCD Coffin (1999) mit frei im Rahmen integrierter Kettengangschaltung sowie das Kestrel Monolith (1994) weichen davon ab (d.h. Kette links!).
Wenn sich der G-Con-Standard also durchsetzt, was zu hoffen ist, dann heißt die Zukunft: Kette rechts! 

Zur dritten Frage bezüglich der Gewichtsreduktion: Die - vergleichsweise zur G-Boxx 1 - größeren Durchmesser der Kettenblätter von Primär- und Sekundärantrieb der G-Boxx 2-14 bzw. des Kettenblattes des Sekundärantriebs der G-Boxx 2-7/9 und der V-Boxx sowie die Größe des Ritzels auf der Nabe sind konstruktiv bedingt und lassen sich deshalb bei vorgegebener Übersetzungsbandbreite nicht nennenswert verkleinern, bestenfalls - in Grenzen - evtl. beim Sekundärantrieb. Doch bekanntlich gilt: Kleinerer Kettenblatt-/Ritzeldurchmesser=höherer Verschleiß, auch für die Kette.


----------



## mountainlion (3. September 2006)

ja das mit dem höheren verschleiß ist mir klar, aber statt zum beispiel hinten 28 vorne 30 so wie ich es nach dem gefühl bei dem geposteten amx schätzen würde, wären finde ich 20/22 schon schöner kleiner und leichter, und trotzdem ein geringer verschleiß, zumindest geringer als bei einer normalen schaltung wo die kette auch seitlich hin und her belastet wird


----------



## Yetiroland (4. September 2006)

also auf der messe haben sie zu mir gesagt, dass es noch änderungen geben wird bis zur serienproduktion

es soll dann kompakter und aufgeräumter wirken

so soll z.b. der primärantrieb verkleinert werden (überall ca. 1 cm beim durchmesser) 
es wird dann auch keine "normale" kurbel verbaut wie bei dem jetzigen modell

über das rahmengewicht hüllten sie sich schweigen
die getriebebox mit kurbeln soll ja ca. 4,2 bis 4,3 kg wiegen, einer mitarbeiter meinte aber, dass man nicht ganz falsch liegt, wenn man von ca. 7kg für das gesamte rahmenset ausgeht
die magnesiumteile sind angeblich sehr problematisch, weil die mag-oxid beschichtung nicht so gut funktioniert, wie sie eigentlich gedacht ist, daher ist die korossion und im speziellen die kontaktkorrossion ein großes problem, die bei magnesium angeblich auch sehr rasch voranschreitet
eine dickere beschichtung mit lack der teile ist aufgrund der passgenauigkeit auch nicht möglich, wie sie z.b bei gabelausfallenden möglich ist


----------



## Wilhelm (16. März 2007)

Es gibt wieder erfreuliche News auf http://www.g-boxx.com/ und betrifft die 7-Gang-Version der G-BOXX2 (Übersetzungsbandbreite 222%, Übersetzungsverhältnis 42/11 bis 32/24, kompatibel mit Triggershiftern und Drehgriffschaltern): http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/ut-pamphlet-show07.pdf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (16. März 2007)

Oho, da wurde ja ein bisschen an der optik gefeilt, solange bis dieser 40mb datenblatt geloadet ist, frag ich mal ganz frech, was wurde denn so alles geändert oder verbessert? leichter, schneller und schöner  vielleicht auch billiger und kleiner  ?


----------



## mountainlion (16. März 2007)

Aaah, ferdisch geladen 
ist die ghäuse abdeckung jetzt aus kunststoff? wenn ja welcher (ABS, PS, PC...)
welche Kurbel ist da verbaut, und wird die mitgeliefert bei der g-boxx 2 und kann man sich die aussuchen? Was ist die UT Quick Release Hub?
und ist das ein neuer Frame? UFO ST G-Boxx


----------



## Wilhelm (16. März 2007)

Da kann uns wohl nur der Falco aufklären.


----------



## Hopi (17. März 2007)

JA JA UFO GBOXX für 2000 euro (inkl. Boxx)  und 5,5 Kilo GEKAUFT  

MAN WIRD DOCH NOCH TRÄUMEN DÜRFEN


----------



## mountainlion (17. März 2007)

ich warte auf ANTWORTEN


----------



## Falco Mille (19. März 2007)

Ich kann Euch hier leider keinen Support und keine Deatilinformationen für Produkte der Firma Universal Transmissions bieten. Die Universal Transmissions GmbH und die Nicolai GmbH sind zwei völlig verschiedenen Firmen. Ich muss Euch leider auf weitere Veröffentlichungen von Universal Tranmissions nach der Taipeh Bikeshow vertrösten, oder Ihr schreibt eine Anfrage an [email protected].

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Hopi (19. März 2007)

Na klar weißt Du was falco  aber du darfst es nicht sagen! Aber ich denke das sollte auch jeder verstehen und die Messe ist ja auch bald.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

kann jemand ´mal ein paar NICOLAI-News vom Festival in Winterberg am letzten WE berichten? Es sollten dort 1 Nucleon TFR als Freeride-Aufbau bereit stehen und ein paar Team-Nucleon TST Evos zu sehen sein (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276378). Gab es denn insbes. auch News zur Entwicklung der neuen G-BOXX2 etc. zu erfahren*?

Gruß Wilhelm


zu *)  Leider gibt uns der geschätzte Falco keine konkreten Infos dazu, da die Getriebe zwar höchstpersönlich von Karlheinz NICOLAI nur eben bei der Universal Transmissions GmbH und nicht bei der NICOLAI GmbH entwickelt werden und dies hier speziell ein Support-Forum für Produkte der NICOLAI GmbH ist (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271588).


----------



## mountainlion (21. Mai 2007)

gut, dann wo ist hier das Universal Transmissions Hersteller Unterforum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (24. Juni 2007)

war scheinlich liest es eh keiner den es interessiert...aber ich schreibs trotzdem

Getriebe find ich toll, aber folgende Dinge sagen mir noch nicht so zu und würde ich persönlich ändern, oder super finden wenn es anders ist:

1.) die G-Boxx 2 find ich irgendwie so verdammt rießig...das kann man doch sicher noch Kompakter machen, aber dann müsste man auch den Einbaustandard umändern...
2.) by the way, da kann man doch auch gleich noch am Gewicht feilen. ein paar gute stabile Kunststoffteile mehr (PC, ABS, PS oder so...), nen paar löcher in die Zahnräder ,hohle schrauben und achsen etc.
natürlich nicht so viel das die stabilität gemindert wird.
3.) so umbauen, das das Getriebe kompatibel mit gängigen Schalthebeln wird, also z.B.: Sram Trigger oder so...
4.) die Möglichkeit bieten das man das Getriebe ohne Serien Kurbeln wie SrSuntur oder Holzfeller zeug ausgestattet ist, sondern man seine eigene Kurbel nehmen kann...

ändert das und ihr habt einen Käufer mehr   

Edit:
ach ja und ich bin der meinung das man das Kettenblatt vom Sekundärantrieb und das Ritzel hinten schon, eine Spur kleiner machen könnte...so wie hier zirka






das würde das Gewicht auch nochmal ne stufe senken


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Juni 2007)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass das hintere Ritzel am Nucleon auch nicht größer ist als bei diesem GT. Hier schaut es halt aufgrund der benötigten Spannrollen optisch kleiner aus, weil die Kette damit unten näher an de Schwinge läuft.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## mountainlion (24. Juni 2007)

ja da magst du recht haben..ist mir auch erst später aufgefallen, trotzdem könnte man sie kleiner machen, genau wie die andere n vorgeschalgenene änderungen


----------



## Wilhelm (18. August 2007)

Am kommenden WE ist ja wieder NICOLAI-Hausmesse und hoffentlich auch die Präsentation der neuen UT-G-Boxx 2.

In der letzten Zeit gab es, teils auch hier im IBC-Forum, einige Pics mit UFO STartigen Nucleons mit G-Boxx 2 zu sehen, sowohl mit sekundärem Ketten-Antrieb (http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yshinots/GALLERY/gallery.html?fid=0&p=3, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281277) als auch mit sekundärem Riemen-Antrieb (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/389591/cat/500/ppuser/33346, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/389592, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285006&page=3).

Zur Entwicklung bzw. den Vorzügen und Nachteilen eines Riemenantriebs für Getriebe-Räder gibt es interessante Information/Diskusionen (http://singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=2426&PHPSESSID=77d8a68ec12c0a009cf68b0a960484c2, http://www.southerndownhill.com/forum/index.php/topic,117443.75.html, 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=304865&highlight=g-boxx, http://www.gates.com/brochure.cfm?brochure=7468&location_id=11347, http://www.large-gears.com/poly-chain-drives.html, http://www.karata.com/final.htm, http://www.bakerdrivetrain.com, http://www.motocrossreview.com/content/view/1326/84/, http://www.ridegear.com/rg/item/F-4...ml?source=CJproducts&AID=10284657&PID=2417839).

In der DirtMag (UK), Heft 64 (2007), Seite 137, gibt es ein paar News zur künftigen G-Boxx 2, u.a. zu den Daumen-Paddel-Schaltern und über die Entwicklung einer (2 x 7) 14 Gang-All-Mountain-Version (http://www.nicolai-uk.com/Reviews/07_gboxx_dirt.jpg).

Es wäre natürlich sehr schön, Bilder von NICOLAI-Hausmesse hier im Forum sehen zu können.


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2007)

Gibt es inzwischen neue Informationen zum Innenleben der G-Boxx 2?


----------



## mountainlion (1. September 2007)

mich wundert das noch keine fotos von der e-bike hier drinnen sind

immer nur her damit, keine falsche schüchternheit sag ich da nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (1. September 2007)

Im aktuellen Pedaliero steht ein bisserl was zum E-Core, inkl. Foto... in nem Nucleon TST-evo, wenn ich mich da nicht irre ^^


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2007)

Erstmal war ich nach der AnkÃ¼ndigung von Falco MILLE, daÃ fÃ¼r 2008 keine neuen NICOLAI-Getriebe-Bikes zu erwarten sind (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...owphoto.php/photo/408653/cat/500/ppuser/47907, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/408654). Es gab auch einen Bericht Ã¼ber erste EindrÃ¼cke von einer Testfahrt mit diesem Bike, wonach sowohl das Hoch- als auch das Runterschalten sehr âsmoothâ von statten gingen. Beim Hochschalten werde der neue Gang vorgewÃ¤hlt und raste dann erst bei Entlastung der Pedale ein. Die 14-Gang-Version der G-Boxx 2 soll nicht vor 2008/2009 in Serie gehen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295640). Man sieht ein neues Design mit neuen proprietÃ¤ren Kurbeln, neuen SeilzugfÃ¼hrungen und neuen Seitendeckeln.

Die UNIVERSAL TRANSMISSIONS G-Boxx 2 (7-Gang) wurde auf der Eurobike 2007 sowohl als

Standmodell (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593062902572786, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590619066180290, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590640541016786, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590670605787874)

als auch in verschiedene Bikes eingebaut gezeigt

ALUTECH ("Pudel" http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1040292, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590593296376498, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104589687058276642, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104589721418015026, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410419/si/Eurobike, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/410418),
DIAMONDBACK ("Sabbath" http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104604019364147634, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104604066608787906),
MSC (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104603074471342114, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104603117421015090, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104603151780753474, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104937948776447554),
NICOLAI ("UFO ST" http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104943218701322034, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104943248766093122, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104942479966946786, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104942432722306514), and
RICHI ENGINEERING (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593475219433378, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590747915199234, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590782274937618, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590808044741410, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590846699447090, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104590928303825746).
Es gab keine Getriebe-Bikes von MBK, ORANGE oder ROTEC zu sehen. Auch das auf der Eurobike 2006 vorgestellte, noch auf der G-Boxx 1 basierende, von Ralf TRÃGER mit UnterstÃ¼tzung von CENTURION entwickelte (http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/centurion.123737.htm) und von SLOGDESIGN (http://www.slogdesign.de) gestylte "StoneDigger" mit Mert LAWWILL-Hinterbau, fÃ¼r welches bereits "ein Update mit kompakterem Getriebe und eleganteren Formen ... in Arbeit" sei (http://www.slogdesign.de/news/downhill/downhill.html), war dieses Jahr leider nicht wieder ausgestellt. 

Mit Ausnahme des MSC-Rades, dessen G-Boxx 2 nahezu identisch mit derjenigen Version in der *.pdf-Datei auf der g-boxx.com website (http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/ut-pamphlet-show07.pdf) zu sein schien, waren alle anderen G-Boxx 2 Bikes bereits mit dem neuen Design zu sehen (neue proprietÃ¤re Kurbeln, neue SeilzugfÃ¼hrungen und neue Seitendeckel). Alle diese Bikes waren mit einem Drehschaltgriff ausgesrÃ¼stet (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593363550283634).

Karlheinz NICOLAI gab einige Neuigkeiten Ã¼ber die neue G-Boxx 2 in einem Interview bekannt (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297496). Er nannte den hohen Wirkungsgrad von etwa 98 % und die neuen Kurbeln. Alle Teile des Getriebes wÃ¼rden in seiner Firma gefertigt. Die 7-Gang-Version soll ab sofort verfÃ¼gbar sein. Leider wurde nichts Ã¼ber das Innenleben des neuen Getriebes gesagt!

Nicht wirklich Ã¼berraschend zeigte NICOLAI einen Prototypen des Nucleon TST Evo mit einem 

Riementrieb (Poly ChainÂ® GTÂ® Carbonâ¢ Belt by GATESÂ® Corporation), einer 
speziell designten Getriebebox und einer 
neuen Straight Pull-Hinterradnabe (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104592229678916994, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104938365388275442).
Als Highlight wurde ein ganz neues

elektronisches Schaltsystem von NICOLAI vorgestellt: "E-Core" (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104947204430974146, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104947230200777938).
Die SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx war sowohl als

Standmodell (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593887536293986, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593848881588306, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591873196631282)
als auch in verschiedene Bikes eingebaut gezeigt

BERGAMONT ("Big Air G9" http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1040294, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104594235428645154, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593513874139058, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593561118779330, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593595478517714, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593629838256098, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591005613237106),
NICOLAI ("UFO ST" http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104594278378318130, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591757232514242, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591800182187218, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591843131860194, "Nucleon TST Evo" http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104933885737383826, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104938468467490594), and
PROTO TECHNO ("Vario" http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1040416, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599827476064802, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104942166434334034).
Alle diese Bikes sind wiederum mit einem Drehgriffschalter ausgestattet (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593655608059890).

Den im Vorjahr bereits angekÃ¼ndigten DH V-Boxx-Rahmen von GHOST (http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modul...&sid=12379&imgid=21556&subtopic=83&photonr=10) gab es nicht zu sehen. Auf der neuen GHOST-Homepage (http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2008/) ist leider auch gar nichts mehr Ã¼ber dieses Projekt zu lesen, nachdem 2007 noch ausgefÃ¼hrt war, daÃ GHOST die V-Boxx maÃgeblich gemeinsam mit SR SUNTOUR entwickelt habe.

Das BERGAMONT "Big Air G9" wird ab sofort verfÃ¼gbar sein. Das Gewicht des Rades soll 18 kg, der Preis fÃ¼r das Komplettrad â¬ 4.499,- betragen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297485).

Das Gewicht der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx wurde mit 4,52 kg (incl. Kurbeln, Drehgriffschalter, BowdenzÃ¼gen und Kettenblatt) angegeben.

Ein weiteres Getrieberad wurde von SOLID BIKES vorgestellt (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104589618338799874, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104589648403570962). Das wohlbekannte Bike entspricht nicht dem G-Con-Standard und weist eine Shimano Nexus-Nabe auf. Das Gewicht des Komplettrades soll etwa 20,7 kg betragen (http://www.solidbikes.de/bikes_speed.html).

URBANCROSSCYCLE zeigte ein neues 25" Bike mit einem bislang noch nicht gesehenen Tretlagergetriebe (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104592358527935922). Es gibt dazu noch keine weiteren Informationen. Das um das Tretlager konzentrische Getriebe sieht ein wenig wie das klassische ADLER- (http://cgi.ebay.de/SEHR-SELTEN-ADLE...147899594QQihZ018QQcategoryZ420QQcmdZViewItem, http://www.g-boxx.org/10-bikes_history.html, http://www.veteranum.de/?cat=8, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adlerwerke, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triumph-Adler) oder das WANDERER- (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=391340, http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/391341, http://www.historisches-chemnitz.de/altchemnitz/industrie/wanderer/wanderer.html, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanderer_(Unternehmen)) Rahmengetrieberad (http://fahrradsammler.de/index.php?article_id=95, http://www.velorama.nl) aus.


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2007)

Ebenso interessant war es, auf der Eurobike 2007 das wachsende Interesse an Riementrieb-Systemen zu sehen (siehe auch oben #165)

GATES CorporationÂ® (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104593028542834402),
MOMODESIGN (http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1040459),
CARBON DRIVE SYSTEMS (http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_rear_cog_on_bike, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_belt, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_cog_and_belt_interface, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_chainring_with_ports, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_Gate_Driven, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_rear_cog, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_keystone_dropout_on_bike, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_keystone_dropout, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/news/08-28/CDS_Spot_bike_side_view) "The system is built around a 52g toothed 'polychain' comprised of multiple strands of stretch-resistant carbon fiber embedded in flexible polyurethane. The matching proprietary chain ring and cog are made from CNC-machined aluminum, and the whole shebang weighs just 180g (yes, we said "180g," and no, it's not a typo. Read it again if you must). The embedded carbon fibers are also said to transfer tension faster than conventional roller pin chains for more immediate response to pedal inputs, and CDS even claims belt lives up to 10,000 miles for its 'endurance' model (a smoother running 'performance' system supposedly offers only marginally shorter lifespans). Gaping ports in the troughs of the cog and chain ring teeth also appear rather capable of evacuating even the nastiest goop, and after eight iterations of design refinement, CDS is confident in the final product. Spot will offer five CDS-equipped bikes next year, including the Longboard singlespeed 29er, a singlespeed cyclo-cross bike, the Sprawl urban fixie, the internal hub- and fender-equipped Highline commuter, and Spot's standard 26" singlespeed MTB model. Keystone dropouts will be standard equipment across the board, although conventional one-piece dropouts will still be available by special request. CDS also reports that two other companies have signed on for 2009. Currently, chainrings are only available in 32/34/42/44T (effective) sizes and Shimano spline-compatible cogs in 16/18/20/22T sizes. Chainrings are only offered in four-bolt 104mm BCD patterns for now but CDS says more chain ring and cog sizes and patterns are on their way. Retail prices for the chainrings and cogs range from US$38-45, and belts will cost approximately US$60." (http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/news/08-28).
SchlieÃlich, obwohl es sich nicht um GetrieberÃ¤der handelt, noch drei interessante LÃ¶sungsansÃ¤tze fÃ¼r einige der Hauptanliegen der Getrieberad-Idee: Geringer Wartungsaufwand, geringe Reibungsverluste, vollgekapselter Antrieb:

(in Verbindung mit einer modifizierten 14-Gang ROHLOFF Speedhub) von KATZ Bikes/Schweiz (http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/h...eltpremieren/weltpremieren.php?lid=10186&id=0, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599604137765298, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599629907569090, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599659972340178, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599698627045858, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104599728691816946, http://www.katz-bikes.com),
(in Verbindung mit einer modifizierten 9-Gang SRAM i-Motion-Nabe) von CANNONDALE (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104940886534079282, http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Cannondale Prototype.htm, http://www.transcendmagazine.com/ga...full=1&set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1030816, http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1030835, http://www.transcendmagazine.com/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=eurobike2007&id=P1030837, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297556) und von
CUBE (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104932373908894994, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104932399678698786, http://foto.mtbtr.com/eurobike2007/bikes/pages/Cube USC Prototype.htm).
Was ich sehr vermisst habe, waren sowohl die angekÃ¼ndigte neue, leichtere ROHLOFF Speedhub als auch Trigger-Schalthebel von ROHLOFF (ein einziger Hebel fÃ¼r das Hoch- und Runterschalten) und NICOLAI (entweder die SRAM-Triggershifter oder die beiden separaten Hebel fÃ¼r das Hoch- und Runterschalten auf jeder Seite, analog der SHIMANO âAirlinesâ).


----------



## WODAN (2. September 2007)

Danke Wilhelm, eine sehr gelungene Zusammenfassung!


----------



## tfj77 (2. September 2007)

@ wilhelm:
eine absolut geniale zusammenfassung  des derzeitigen  standes der neuesten getriebe bzw. antriebstechnik.
das ist auch der bereich den ich seit langem mit großem interesse verfolge.

respekt

tfj77


----------



## RedSKull (2. September 2007)

Ist dieser Artikel hier eigentlich schon bekannt?
http://www.nicolai-uk.com/Reviews/07_gboxx_dirt.jpg

Und was wurde aus der G-Boxx 2 mit 9 Gängen und Kunststoffgehäuse?


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2007)

Danke.

@RedSKull: Den interessanten Artikel aus der DirtMag (UK), Heft 64 (2007), Seite 137 (http://www.nicolai-uk.com/Reviews/07_gboxx_dirt.jpg) hatte ich bereits in #165 zitiert (s.o.). Was ich nicht verstehe ist, daÃ sowohl dort als auch insbes. in KalleÂ´s aktuellem Video-Interview auf der Eurobike 2007(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297496) rein gar nichts Ã¼ber das Innenleben der neuen Getriebe-Generation verraten wird. Was aus der "G-Boxx 2 mit 9 GÃ¤ngen und [Teil-]KunststoffgehÃ¤use" geworden ist, wÃ¼rde mich auch interessieren. DarÃ¼ber gab es ja bereits in der Vergangenheit einige Verwirrung*. Wahrscheinlich sollte man die ganzen bislang gezeigten G-Boxx 2-Modelle lediglich als Prototypen und Beleg dafÃ¼r betrachten, daÃ in LÃ¼bbrechtsen eifrig nachgedacht und hart gearbeitet wird. Offensichtlich ist die Entwicklung der neuen Antriebstechnologie viel mehr "tricky", als man sich wÃ¼nscht.


zu *)
"Neue Infos zu G-Boxx 2 - Nicolais neuer Getriebenabe! 

Steckt drin ein Getriebe wie Rohloff oder eine Kettenschaltung wie bei Honda? 
Die Zukunft? 
Viel Genaues wuÃten auch wir erstmal nicht. Im Pressetext heiÃt es, das Teil soll relativ leicht, Sram Trigger-kompatibel und - dank eigenem (und fÃ¼r alle Hersteller offenem) Montagestandard G-Con - mit jedwedem Rahmen verschraubbar sein, der die entsprechenden Anschraubpunkte hat. Cool, zumindest theoretisch. Und weil in den unterschiedlichen Foren schon wieder alle mÃ¶glichen Spekulationen ins Kraut schieÃen, haben wir einfach mal Kalle persÃ¶nlich gefragt, was es mit der G-Boxx II auf sich hat. Listen to his brainmasters voice:
Erstmal eine Klarstellung: "die G-Boxx II hat nullkommanix mit der Getriebebox zu tun, die Suntour gerade zur Serienreife bringt". AuÃer vielleicht, das sich die V-Box getaufte Konstruktion von Suntour auch Herr K. Nicolai ausgedacht, patentiert und dann als excl. Lizenz an Suntour verkauft hat. Bei dem Ding handelt es sich um ein reines Stirnradgetriebe wie im Motorrad, nur leichter. Das Konzept hat Kalle Ende 2004 abgeschlossen, sich aber noch rechtzeitig mit den Suntour-Jungs auf G-Con geeinigt, damit bei der nÃ¤chsten Eurobike nicht plÃ¶tzlich jede Menge Getriebe rumschwirren, die dann jeweils nur an ein paar Rahmen dranpassen...
Jetzt aber zur G-Boxx II. Das Teil wird mit seinen neun GÃ¤ngen in etwa die Bandbreite einer normalen 9-fach-Kettenschaltung abdecken, wobei der erste und der neunte Gang jeweils grÃ¶Ãere SprÃ¼nge machen und so einen echten Bergauf- und einen echten Bergabgang bieten sollen. Die restlichen sieben sind dann feiner abgestuft. Genau so wollten das ja schon immer alle Dhler (wer braucht da 14 GÃ¤nge?) und auch fÃ¼r Freerider reicht so eine Abstufung - Hauptsache man kommt den Berg irgendwie hoch. So spart K. Nicolai auch eine Menge Gewicht und Kosten - also super! Aber was steckt drin in der Mischung aus AlufrÃ¤steil und Kunststoffabdeckungen? IstÂ´s ne Kettenschaltung in klein wie bei Honda und Hayes, oder ein echtes Getriebe wie beim Suntourteil? "Es ist eine Mischung aus Kettengetriebe und Planetengetriebe" sagt Kalle im O-Ton als Anwort darauf. Aha. Ich bin kein Techniker, aber das hÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r mich an, als wÃ¤re da mehr Honda als Rohloff drin - grundsÃ¤tzlich ja auch mal nicht schlecht, weil funktioniert hat es bei denen bekanntlich sehr gut und damit wÃ¼rde auch ein tourentaugliches Gewicht glaubwÃ¼rdig.
Tatsache ist auf jeden Fall, daÃ das Getriebe nicht von Suntour vertrieben wird, sondern durch die eigens gegrÃ¼ndete Firma "Universal Transmission", bei der Kalle mit einem Hersteller aus Fernost zusammenarbeitet. Rahmenkunden beziehen die G-Boxx II also nicht von Nicolai, sondern dann von UT. Tatsache ist auch, daÃ die G-Boxx II billiger sein wird als G-Boxx I. Die im Flyer auf der Taipeh Messe angegebenen 3500â¬ beziehen sich auf das Preissegment, in dem sich RÃ¤der der Hersteller mit der Box spÃ¤ter befinden werden - also 3500 Euro fÃ¼r das Komplettbike!!!
"Trotzdem wird die alte G-Boxx nicht sterben", sagt Kalle zumindest im Moment. "Zur Messe bekommt die alte Boxx auch den G-Con Standard verpasst und es wird noch weiter am Gewicht gefeilt. Aber sie bleibt ein teures Produkt".

Jetzt wiÃt ihr Bescheid 
cs"
http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...15&PHPSESSID=37974f72ccd347652f4210690b55361c


----------



## mountainlion (2. September 2007)

jo, was soll man da noch sagen, vielen vielen dank an wilhelm das du dir die mühe gemacht hast den derzeitigen stand der dinge zusammenzusfassen...

das thema verfolge ich mit sicherheit weiter


----------



## tfj77 (3. September 2007)

durfte mit dem g-boxx II bike eine proberunde fahren, es ist ein sehr leichtgängiges und leises schalten, ganz ähnlich wie das schalten einer shimano nexus nabe, man hat oft das gefühl nicht genau zu merken wann der nächste gang eingelet wird. vom langsamen ins schnelle springen die gänge auch unter last einwandfrei rein nur vom schnellen ins langsame kann man zwar die gänge am neuen drehschaltgriff schalten der gang wird aber erst nach dem entlasten der kurbel eingelegt, das ist etwas seltsam. solange man die kurbel nicht entlastet hat ertönt aus der getriebebox ein recht lautes schnelles klicken wie bei einem freilauf, sobald die kurbel entlastet wird springt der angewählte gang rein und das klicken ist nicht mehr vorhanden.
die herrn bei nicolai sprachen auch von einer magnetkupplung zum vorwählen der gänge.
diese magnetkupplung ist auch schon in diversen foren aufgetaucht - ich glaube allerdings irgendwie nicht an das vorhandensein dieser kupplung in der g-boxx II.

es sollen vorerst keine details der g-boxxII verraten werden da man den enticklungsvorsprung braucht  ;-I

das entlasten der kurbel um die gänge einlegen zu können kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären das diverse zahnräder kupplungen oder ketten unter last derart belastet sind um vom einen zum anderen gang zu wechseln,
das ganze lässt allerdings keine rückschlüsse auf die konstruktion zu 
oder hat jemand die ultimative idee  ----falco du vielleicht---- 

bei suntour war auch ein funktionfähiges  offenes modell der v-boxx zu begutachten. das einlegen der gänge an diesem standmodell war mit einem sehr definierten "klack" möglich, die diversen zahnräder und wellen reagierten  sofort auf jede bewegund von suntour drehgriff.
habe mir im vorfeld schon einige gedanken über das mögliche innenleben dieser getriebebox gemacht bin aber SEHR überrascht über den mehr als komplizierten aufbau diese getiebes. das ganze hat aber asolut potential für großes!!!!
was mir hierbei aufgefallen ist ist das etwas mahlende geräusch des getriebes es entstehen sicherlich relativ hohe verluste aber es war ja offen, im betrieb wird das ganze wie ich meine in einem ölbad laufen.
auch sehr interessant zu beobachten war das sich das abtriebsritzel bei einer gleichbleibend schnellen kurbelumdregung  sich nicht immer gleichschnell gedreht hat, es hat sich in der zweiten hälfte der umdrehung schneller bewegt, das kann natürlich auch damit zusammenhängen das  weder kette noch nabe angetrieben wurden.

ich bin mir sicher das nicolai bzw ut ein noch genialeres system im petto haben ansonsten hätten sie die v-boxx nicht unter lizenz an suntour vergeben.

suntour dürfte mit dem preis seiner v-boxx doch unter dem von ut liegen das   wurde auf die frage welches getriebe diverse hersteller in zukunft einbauen werden bekannt.
geld regiert eben die welt....


----------



## Falco Mille (4. September 2007)

Bei dem Rahmen, der von Universal Transmissions auf der Hausmesse und der Eurobike vorgestellt wurde, handelt es sich um kein neues Nicolai Modell, sondern um einen Funktionsprototypen, um die G-Boxx 2 im Fahrbetrieb testen zu können. Die G-Boxx 2 wird zur Zeit ausschließlich an andere Hersteller geliefert. 

Ein Nicolai Modell mit der G-Boxx 2 wird es frühestens 2008 geben. In der kommenden DH-Saison werden einige Fahrer des SRAM-Nicolai Teams ein solches Modell bereits testen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (4. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen

hier spricht Kalle Nicolai ....ich habe mir von Falco mal kurz den account geliehen und möchte mich bei Wilhelm für die präzisen Ausführungen bedanken. Es ist fast alles richtig, jedoch ein paar Kleinigkeiten nicht:

1) die G-BOXX-2 wird ausschlieslich in Deutschland produziert, und zwar nur von mir und meiner Universal-transmissions GMBH. Es gibt keine Kooperation mit Taiwan = alles made in germany. Wir haben das mit der Fertigung im Ausland probiert und haben nur Teile mit schlechten Toleranzen 
zurück bekommen. 

2) die Fotos auf der webpage www.g-boxx.com sind nicht mehr aktuell =
nur die gezeigten Boxen auf der Eurobike sind die Serienprodukte.

3) die 7 Gänge sind linear gestuft.

4) wir halten alle technischen Details geheim, um uns den Entwicklungsvorsprung zu sichern. Es folgt zu Weihnachten die 
Auslieferung der G-Boxxen an alle Hersteller und damit dann auch ein Update 
auf der webpage

5) das Prinzip ist einfach und die G-Boxx-2 kann von jedem intelligenten 
Fahrradladen gewartet werden. (vergleichbar mit einer Telegabel

6) das 9 Gang Getriebe und die Kunststoffgehäuse sind bis auf weiteres verworfen, da wir glauben, daß 7 Gänge für DH und 14 oder mehr Gänge für All-mountain Nutzer richtig sind . Wir versuchen, die Mehrgangversion innerhalb der nächsten 12-20 Monate fertig zu haben.

7) Den Rohloff Trigger hatten wir als funktionierenden Prototypen fertig, jedoch war er zu gross und zu teuer in der Fertigung. Für eine Revision haben wir momentan keine Zeit + keinen Manpower.

8) Trigger für die G-BOXX-2 sind in Arbeit.

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## Jack22001 (4. September 2007)

Hi Kalle & Falco,

auch ich verfolge das Thema mit immer grösser werdenden Interesse.
Daher Danke für die Infos - insbesondere die angepeilten Zeiten für die 14 Gangversion, da ich immer gerne den Berg erklimme, den es dann möglichst ruppig wieder bergab geht! 
Daher finde ich das AMX recht interessant (oder doch das Nucleon?)! Aber das wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Bin ich schon gespannt wie es weitergeht mit der gboxx und ich denke die anderen auch  

Grüsse in die MTB Inovations-Metropole Lübbrechtsen! 
jack22001


----------



## playbike (4. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> 7) Den Rohloff Trigger hatten wir als funktionierenden Prototypen fertig, jedoch war er zu gross und zu teuer in der Fertigung. Für eine Revision haben wir momentan keine Zeit + keinen Manpower.



fehlende Manpower, glaub ich muss mal eine Bewerbung an Hr. Nicolai los schicken...

Ansonsten interessantes Thema; ich seh die Zukunft auch im Getriebebike. Würde mich jedoch freuen wenn die gboxx erstmal eher in Richtung Allmountain/ Enduro zur Serienreife getrieben wird!


----------



## KLT (4. September 2007)

Kann mich den beiden Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Jetzt sieht G-Boxx vielversprechend aus. Die Endurovariante sollte auf der Prio-Liste ganz oben stehen.


----------



## tommek (4. September 2007)

@falco

Hallo falco, bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen, euch am Sonntag auf der Eurobike direkt zu fragen.....

Der Schalthebel für eure GBoxx hat mir sehr gut gefallen und würde mir als Ersatz oder Tuningteil für meine Rohloff sehr gut gefallen - das Original liegt 
im Gegensatz zu eurer Version einfach nicht gut in der Hand .... 
Ist es möglich mit eurem Hebel eine Rohloff anzusteuern und ist der Hebel bei euch einzeln erhältlich ?
Da die Rasterung nicht im Hebel, sondern in der Nabe liegt, sollte das doch möglich sein.....

Vielen Dank
Thomas


----------



## Falco Mille (5. September 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

beim neuen G-Boxx 2 Shifter ist der Schaltweg der Züge ein anderer, als bei einer Rohloff. Die beiden Systeme sind leider nicht kompatibel.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## tfj77 (6. September 2007)

hab mir gerade das video von richi und head bikes hier im ibc angesehen und richi redet was von 7 parallelen ketten in der neuen g-boxx2, es werden wohl riemen sein?? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297810

das ganze könnte dann so oder so ähnlich ausschauen:


----------



## playbike (7. September 2007)

...die wohl alle gleichzeitig "leer"-laufen und je nach Gang zugeschaltet (eingekupplt) werden... denk ich mal


----------



## Falco Mille (7. September 2007)

Da es noch absolut geheim ist, was sich tatsächlich im Inneren befindet, und wie es genau funktioniert, haben wir alle G-Boxx 2 Käufer gebeten, möchlichst viele Gerüchte und Falschinformationen zu streuen.

cheers, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2007)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Kalle für das Statement, bei Falco für die hervorragende Betreuung des Forums und dieses Threads sowie bei allen Mitgliedern der IBC für die interessanten Beiträge bedanken. So bleibt das Forum wirklich professionell und begleitet die faszinierende G-Boxx-Entwicklung. Sehr informativ war insbes. auch der Fahrbericht von tfj77 (#176). Die o.g. Ausführungen von Richard "Richi" CLUSE in dem Interbike-Video zur G-Boxx 2 sind ja seit Montag im Netz. Obwohl ich natürlich auch sehr gern wüßte, was tatsächlich in der aktuellen Evolutionsstufe des UT-Getriebes steckt, werde ich mich im Hinblick auf die von Kalle geäußerte Bitte um einstweiliges Stillschweigen heul momentan an "Spekulationen" () besser nicht beteiligen. Hinsichtlich der weiteren Entwicklung der Single Pivot-Konstruktionen im Zusammenhang mit Rahmengetrieben halte ich die neuen Hinterbaukonstruktionen von Dave WAEGLE, "Split Pivot" (Concentric Dropout Pivot http://www.split-pivot.com), und TREK, "Active Breaking Pivot" (http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/trekworld07, http://trekmountain.typepad.com/king/2007/08/abp-explained.html, http://trekmountain.typepad.com/king/fuel_ex/index.html), mit dem Ziel einer gewissen Entkopplung von Bremsmomenteinflüssen auf das Federungsverhalten für sehr interessante und optisch dezente Lösungsansätze. Das Design-Highlight in der bisherigen G-Boxx-Entwicklung ist wohl die E-Core-Studie (http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=116972&page=21).


----------



## Yetiroland (7. September 2007)

angeblich wollen sie die im g-boxx gehäuse befindlichen ketten gegen zahnriemen austauschen und dies nächstes jahr bei rennen einsetzen

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/411876/cat/500/ppuser/34781


----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2007)

Interesting. Deine Bilder von der Studie sind ja !


----------



## tfj77 (7. September 2007)

Yetiroland schrieb:


> angeblich wollen sie die im g-boxx gehäuse befindlichen ketten gegen zahnriemen austauschen und dies nächstes jahr bei rennen einsetzen
> 
> glaube nicht das die ketten IM gehäuse gemeint waren von denen man ja nicht mal weiß ob die da auch drinnen sind, sondern das die außenliegende antriebskette gegen einen zahnriemen von gates samt pullys ersetzt werden, das wäre ja nur mehr als logisch, denn das würde sicher eine gewichtsreduktion um einige gramm bringen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yetiroland (10. September 2007)

also die infos, die ich von den mitarbeitern bekam, waren folgende

die version mit zahnriemen von gates für den sekundärantrieb soll in den nächsten 5 bis 6 monaten definitiv in der serie (ob als standard oder als alternative version ist mir nicht ganz klar) erhältlich sein

einer sagte mir aber zusätzlich, dass die ketten (also mehrzahl, außerdem redeten wir über das getriebe) nächstes jahr bei prototypen für das rennteam gegen solche zahnriemen ersetzt werden sollen


----------



## Wilhelm (10. September 2007)

Das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetiroland (11. September 2007)

wer ihn noch nicht hat
hier gibt es übrigens den neuen nicolai katalog 2008 als pdf-file und den von suntour 2008 mit getriebebox
http://www.whyex.com/


----------



## Wilhelm (11. September 2007)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch mal bei tfj77 für die zahlreichen, sehr schönen Fotos von der Eurobike 2007 (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777) bedanken . Das o.g. Bild vom Innenleben der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx z.B. habe ich sonst nirgends anderswo entdeckt.


----------



## Wilhelm (11. September 2007)

@Yetiroland: Danke für den Link zum neuen NICOLAI-Katalog 2008. Die Angaben im 2008er SR SUNTOUR-Katalog zur V-Boxx sind ja leider sehr spärlich (http://www.srsuntour-tuning-base.com/PDF/SRS-08-xs.pdf).


----------



## Wilhelm (11. September 2007)

Zum Thema GATES® (http://www.gates.com) carbonfaserarmierte Poly Chain® GT® Carbon Polyurethan-Zahnriemen (http://www.gatesprograms.com/carbon/) gab es auf der Eurobike 2007 auch ein Exponat von ORANGE (http://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/eurobike07_orangebelt1_hi.jpg, http://www.bikemagic.com/news/images/eurobike07_orangebelt2_hi.jpg, http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/5745/v/1/sp/) zu sehen. Auf "BikeBiz" ist vor kurzem ein Artikel dazu erschienen (http://www.bikebiz.com/news/28798/Carbon-belt-drive-is-future-for-bike-transmission). Danach war Errol DREW von iXi Bikes (http://www.ixibike.com/home.htm) bereits 2004 der Erste, der mit den o.g. Riemen als Fahrradantrieb gearbeitet hat (http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/news/20425/Deltas-Drew-likens-iXi-bike-to-iPod). Die Effizienz eines solchen Riemens soll derjenigen einer Kette ebenbürtig sein. Das hätte ich so ohne Weiteres nicht vermutet, wenn man die ständige Verformungsarbeit des Riemens bei jeder Rotationsbewegung der Antriebsräder bedenkt. Andererseits arbeitet ein Kettentrieb, gerade bei Verschmutzung, eben auch nicht ohne Reibungsverluste. Bemerkenswert finde ich die momentan gebündelte Präsenz von Studien zahlreicher Hersteller mit dem Riementriebskonzept. Auch insofern rechne ich demnächst fest mit NICOLAI-Rädern zumindest mit sekundärem Riementrieb.

Als eine interessante Alternative moderner "Transmissionselemente" für Fahrräder zu den o.g. Riemen sehe ich derzeit die REXCarbon® Industrie-Rollenketten von REXNORD® (http://rexnord.eu/index.php?id=105&L=2&MP=613-208) an. Diese besitzen zwischen den Bolzen und Buchsen der einzelnen Kettenglieder wartungsfreie Carbon- bzw. Hightech-Themoplast-Gleitlager, welche keinerlei Schmierstoffe erfordern. Gerade für geschlossene Systeme wie einen voll gekapselten Sekundärantrieb oder ein Getriebe nach dem oben beschriebenen Parallelkettenprinzip hätte dies - ähnlich einem Riemen - auch den Vorteil, daß man durch den Verzicht auf Schmierstoffe bzw. ein Getriebeölbad Gewicht sparen könnte.


----------



## TheTomminator (11. September 2007)

Der Riemenantrieb scheint mir eine interessante Variante zu sein, genau so wie die selbstschmierende Kette. Beim Riemen vermute ich nur Probleme im richtigen Schlamm. Ich denke da setzt sich das Zahnrad zu und der Riemen läuft auf und rutscht über die Zähne. Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte ist, dass sich das ganze System etwas eigenartig fährt, für den Fall dass so ein Riemen elastischer sein sollte als eine Kette. 
Ich sehe durchaus viel Potenzial im Getriebebike, momentan reicht mir aber eine Rohloffnabe mit einer gescheiten Kettenführung.


----------



## Xexano (11. September 2007)

Geht mit dem Verlust der Kette nicht auch ein Stück Bike verloren? 

So eine Technik mag zwar innovativ sein und man sollte das Ganze sicherlich weiterverfolgen. Man sollte sich jedoch auch die Frage stellen: Ist ein Bike dann immer noch "Bike", wenn man es mit immer mehr "Technik" wie z.B. Getriebeboxx mit elektronischen Wireless-Triggern (E-Core) und Carbon-Zahnriemen vollstopft. Die Bikes mutieren meiner Meinung nach immer mehr zu vollwertigen Motorrädern.  

Ich sage trotzdem: Macht weiter so, die Innovationen sind echt cool und garantiert auch wertvoll! Man sollte jedoch trotzdem nicht den wahren Kern des Bikes aus den Augen lassen.

Ich wäre neugierig, wie die Anderen zu der ganzen Flut der tollen und brandneuen Innovationen stehen...


----------



## Yetiroland (11. September 2007)

also ich kann nur weitergeben was mir leute von nicolai in friedrichshafen gesagt haben

sie hatten demnach anfänglich auch bedenken, bezüglich schmutz usw. dieses probelm hat sich aber in testfahrten als nicht vorhanden herausgestellt, der zahnriemen ist auch zu schmal als dass sich da besonders viel schmutz halten könnte, außerdem braucht man kein kettenöl, somit bleibt auch kein staub wie bei ketten üblich an dem zahnriemen haften, insgesamt eine saubere (sowohl technisch als auch vom schmutz) und geräuscharme variante

die zahnriemen von gates geben angeblich weniger nach als eine kette, und auf dauer sind sie sowieso besser also haltbarer als eine kette, bei autos funktioniert es ja auch

und elektronische schaltungen gibt es von anderen firmen ja auch bzw sie arbeiten daran
mavic hat so etwas vor jahren auf den markt gebracht und shimano und campagnolo arbeiten derzeit an der entwicklung von solchen systemen, zwar nicht für getriebebikes, aber für normale kettenschaltungen an rennrädern


----------



## TheTomminator (11. September 2007)

Also wenn so ein Zahnriemen besser funktioniert als eine Kette, warum nicht. Ich würds kaufen. Ketten nerven mich ganz schön.

Ich finde es ist der Muskelkraftantrieb der ein Bike vom Motorbike unterscheidet. Und alles was den Fahrspaß erhöht, das Bike robuster wartungsärmer und besser funktionierend macht ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Probleme mit Kettenschaltungen, Verschleiß, Defektanfälligkeit usw sind da nicht gerade das Herz des Bikes, was unbedingt erhalten werden sollte.


----------



## Omegar (11. September 2007)

So ein Riementrieb ist auf jeden Fall eine wunderbare Sache. zumindest bei Getriebe- oder Singlespeedantrieben.... überlegt doch nur mal wie leise man damit fahren kann. Endlich kein gerassel von knirschendem Dreck der das Geräusch der Reifen auf dem Untergrund beschmutzt....

Ich treume von einer Welt in der man sich an Ahnungslose Passanten heran"Riemen" kann um dann den Freilauf im richtigen Moment knattern zu lassen.....

Nee mal ganz im Ernst: Die Entwicklung der G-Boxx und des Riementriebes, bzw. die Umsetzung dessen, ist einfach ein Traum.... Ich hoffe das solch ein System demnächst auch für normalsterbliche erschwinglich wird....


----------



## onkel_c (11. September 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> So ein Riementrieb ist auf jeden Fall eine wunderbare Sache. zumindest bei Getriebe- oder Singlespeedantrieben.... überlegt doch nur mal wie leise man damit fahren kann. Endlich kein gerassel von knirschendem Dreck der das Geräusch der Reifen auf dem Untergrund beschmutzt....
> 
> ....



hast du bei der jetzigen kettenkonstruktion auch nicht, da diese gespannt ist.
da klappert nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (11. September 2007)

Der Entwicklung dieser erfreulichen Fahrrad-*Riemen*-Technologie quasi vorweg genommen kennt ja der deutsche "Volksmund" nicht umsonst solche Redewendungen wie 

"sich am *Riemen* reiÃen" (http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...en+reissen&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou),
"den *Riemen* auf die Orgel schmeiÃen" (http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...en+reissen&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou) bzw. "schmeiss de *Riemen* uff de Orjel" auf "Trierer Platt" (http://kirschm.surfino.info/uploads/TriererPlatt_Lexikon_MK.pdf),
wenn der *Riemen* doch Â´mal nachgespannt werden mÃ¼Ãte: "den *Riemen* enger schnallen" (http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...en+reissen&bool=relevanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou),
mit Bezug auf die o.g. 7 Gang G-Boxx 2-Evolutionsstufe (#176, #188, #190, #191) den sog. "Sieben*riemen*" (http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Proje...xtpattern=&lemmapattern=&verspattern=#RS18192), 
oder im Falle eines *riemen*bedingten technischen Ausfalls eines zukÃ¼nftigen Fahrradantriebs: "da ist der *Riemen* runter".
Fernhalten sollte man sich als "*Riemen*radfahrer" von jeglichen ZeitgenossInnen namens "*Riemen*schneider".

Hingegen kann spÃ¤ter einmal jeder (mÃ¤nnliche) Fahrer eines "*Riemen*rades" zurecht von sich sagen, daÃ er "einen *Riemen* habe" (http://www.redensarten-index.de/suc...vanz&suchspalte[]=rart_ou&suchspalte[]=bsp_ou) und sich so von den herkÃ¶mmlichen "Kettenradfahrern" abheben. So erscheint der Terminus "*Riemen*trieb" in einem neuen Licht.

P.S.: Anfrage an Sender Eriwan (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Eriwan): Gibt ein natÃ¼rliches Zentrum fÃ¼r uns kÃ¼nftige "*Riemen*radfahrer"? â Im Prinzip ja: *Ri*[e]*mini*!

​


----------



## WODAN (11. September 2007)

onkel_c schrieb:


> hast du bei der jetzigen kettenkonstruktion auch nicht, da diese gespannt ist.
> da klappert nichts.



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Fast lautloses Dahingleiten auf DH-Pisten


----------



## mountainlion (11. September 2007)

der TheTominator, 

hat damit


> Ich finde es ist der Muskelkraftantrieb der ein Bike vom Motorbike unterscheidet. Und alles was den Fahrspaß erhöht, das Bike robuster wartungsärmer und besser funktionierend macht ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Probleme mit Kettenschaltungen, Verschleiß, Defektanfälligkeit usw sind da nicht gerade das Herz des Bikes, was unbedingt erhalten werden sollte.



eigentlich schon alles gesagt


----------



## Wilhelm (12. September 2007)

Ja, dem kann man nur zustimmen. Besser hÃ¤tte man es wohl kaum formulieren kÃ¶nnen.

Ich kann mir z.B. auch nicht vorstellen, daÃ Karl Freiherr v. DRAIS (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl_Drais, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draisine_(Laufmaschine), http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrrad), wenn er den heutigen Entwicklungsstand unserer FahrrÃ¤der kennen wÃ¼rde, Probleme mit dem technischen Fortschritt hÃ¤tte und sich das vergleichsweise zum natÃ¼rlichen Gehen effizientere, vergleichsweise zum Pedalieren heutiger FahrrÃ¤der ineffektivere, ursprÃ¼ngliche Fortbewegungsprinzip des "Draisinenreitens" durch "abwechselndes AbstoÃen der FÃ¼Ãe auf dem Erdboden" zurÃ¼ckwÃ¼nschen wÃ¼rde. Der Kettenantrieb kam ja erst relativ spÃ¤t in der Evolution des Fahrrades, und am Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts hatten viele damals renommierte Fahrradhersteller alternative, zumeist Kardan-Antriebe, im Programm (http://fahrradsammler.de/index.php?article_id=12).

Bedenken gegenÃ¼ber dem Riementrieb, auch im MTB-Einsatz, vermag der bereits zitierte Artikel aus "BikeBiz" (http://www.bikebiz.com/news/28798/Carbon-belt-drive-is-future-for-bike-transmission) weitgehend auszurÃ¤umen: 
*Carbon belt drive is "future for bike transmission"*
13:00, Sep 6th 2007 by Carlton Reid
Orange wowed industry execs at Eurobike with Scottish 'Holy Grail' belt drive
Belt drives are nothing new in the bike industry. Many have been tried in the distant past and, more recently, there have been rubber/Kevlar belt drives but none have had the efficiency of ye olde bicycle technology: the roller chain.
However, in 2004 Brit Errol Drew introduced the belt-drive iXi bike via his US company, Delta. He said his composite belt drive had 98 percent efficiency, "the same as a chain."
Belt drives keep cropping up because they don't require lubrication so won't smear the rider with oil. They promise almost zero-maintenance riding. A good, efficient belt drive system would be perfect for utility bikes. Smooth, silent, and clean, an efficient, super-strong belt drive system could be considered the Holy Grail of bicycle transmission.
And it's now within grasp, thanks to Gates of Dumfries. The company produces belt drive transmission systems for car makers Audi and BMW, and factory belt drives for Heinz and other major manufacturers. Looking to diversify into the bike trade, company officials were at the Taipei trade show earlier this year. Michael Bonney of Orange â not, it must be said, a noted maker of utility bikes â hooked up with the Gates crew and spotted the massive potential of the company's carbon belt drive.
Orange produced a single speed prototype bike for testing in this summer's 24-hour MTB races. It made it through claggy conditions without maintainance.
A belt driven bike "rides differently," Bonney told BikeBiz.
"It's a totally different feel. I got tired of explaining this at Eurobike. I just let people ride the bike. Everybody was very impressed."
Chipps of Singletrack magazine said: "You expect to feel the 'give' in the belt, but there is none at all. None! The ride feel is more akin to a track bike with a _super tight chain_."
The bike on display at Eurobike used Shimano's Alfine 9-speed internal hub. Industry execs from most of the big players â including component suppliers â pored over the Orange bike.
The belt drive is one-piece composite protected with a rubberised outer. Gates calls it the Poly Chain GT Carbon belt and says it "outperforms a roller chain in even the most demanding high-torque applications."​
Bei der heutigen Entwicklung der Fahrradtechnik spielt oftmals ein kritischer Faktor eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle: Das Regelwerk der UCI (http://www.uci.ch). Sportlich orientierte Berg- und StraÃenradler orientieren sich ja gern an den Profis und fahren am liebsten auch das von denen benutzte Material. Da bleibt zu hoffen, daÃ es in Zukunft keine Reglementierungen fÃ¼r den Gebrauch von RahmengetrieberÃ¤dern und Antriebsriemen im Wettkampfbetrieb geben wird.


----------



## TheTomminator (12. September 2007)

Hört sich ja alles sehr vielversprechend an. Ich denke so ein Riemen wird sicherlich auch etwas leichter als ne Kette sein, Compositezahnräder sind auch vorstellbar, die könnten dann auch mit den herkömmlichen Kettenblättern gewichtsmäßig mithalten. Wartungsfreiheit und dreifach längere Standzeiten hören sich auch gut an. Nicht zu vergessen, dass durch die Getriebe die Bodenfreiheit größer wird und die Kette/Riemen aus dem Gefahrenbereich kommt, was nochmal einiges an Bashguard usw. sparen kann. Kettenführung wird ebenfalls überflüssig. Ich hoffe es kommt bald mal ein Nukleon mit Riemen und vielen Gängen. Würde mich ja sehr interessieren.


----------



## tfj77 (12. September 2007)

das größte problem beim einsatz von zahnriemen sind kleine steine, die zwischen pully und riemen schaden anrichten können:
diese erfahrung habe ich schon selbst gemacht, bei meinem motorrrad einer buell xb 9r erfolgt der sekundärantrieb über einen zahnriemen dieser wird durch einen optisch unschönen schutz von eventuell aufspringenden kleinen steinen geschützt.

habe das teil natürlich gleich mal entfernt, mit dem ergebnis das der riemen bald abgerissen ist, ein stein hat sich zwischen pully und riemen "geschossen" und der riemen war beschädigt.
beim motorrad herrschen zwar andere drehmomente, aber auch im mtb sport wird es einen schutz für solche fälle geben müssen besonders im dh bereich.

man kann zwar auf einige recht schwere komponenten verzichten die sich aber durch den einsatz von "schutzblechen" gewichtsmäßig aber wieder aufheben.

man muss auch weiters festhalten das zahmriemen sich nur für bestimmte "randgruppen" im mtb sport eignen:

-- die neue getriebe technologie (auch nur dann wenn drehpunkt und abtriebsritzel koaxial liegen) 

-- singelspeeder

-- einsatz von getriebenaben am hinterrad (rahmen mit horizontalen ausfallenden) die verwendung eines riemenspanners sehe ich etwas problematisch an.


grüsse tfj77


----------



## onkel_c (12. September 2007)

und nicht das thema reibungsverluste aus den augen verlieren. bis dato hat der kettentrieb noch immer den besten wirkungsgrad.


----------



## Lamyluu (12. September 2007)

jo wenn er sauber is
super läuft, also geschmiert, also nicht lang sauber.
usw


----------



## onkel_c (12. September 2007)

Lamyluu schrieb:


> jo wenn er sauber is
> super läuft, also geschmiert, also nicht lang sauber.
> usw



spielt bei der g-boxx keine große rolex, da teils gekapselt, gespannt und absolut straight!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lamyluu (13. September 2007)

stimmt ;-)


----------



## tfj77 (18. September 2007)

.....noch einige fotos der suntour v-boxx, passt zwar nicht unbedingt hierher, aber stammt  ja auch aus der feder von UT bzw. NICOLAI!!
sorry, sind zum teil etwas unscharf!!

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1/photo#5111621286648880338

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1/photo#5111621363958291682

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1/photo#5111621402612997362

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1/photo#5111621479922408706

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1/photo#5111621522872081682

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Trollobaby (19. September 2007)

wie jetzt? Die Suntour Boxx wurde von Nicolai entwickelt?


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

aus #119 (03.04.2006, 18:28):


Falco Mille schrieb:


> _Leider muss ich hier mal ein paar Kommentare zu abgeben, sonst wird es am Ende noch als indirekte Bestätigung aufgefasst, und Gerüchte gedeihen ja bekanntlich besser als Unkraut:_
> 
> Das bisher verwendete System mit der Rohloff - Nabe fand ich persönlich sinnvoller, da es auf ein absolut bewährtes System zurückgreift. Ich hatte mal die Gelegenheit das Hayes - Getriebe hin- und herzuschalten, was dazu führte, dass sich irgendetwas im inneren verklemmte. Die Nachteile von Kettenschaltungsgetrieben, die ja Nicolai immer etwas anprangerte, treten dann in der neuen G-Boxx wohl auch auf, da hier Planeten- mit Kettenschaltungsgetriebe kombiniert wird.
> 
> ...


So ist es.


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

Was mich im Zusammenhang mit der 9 Gang SR SUNTOUR "X-Off V-Boxx" (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...6e2359bb/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1555) etwas erstaunt hat, waren diese Passagen im 2007er GHOST Katalog, Seite 32 (http://www.ghost-bikes.com/2007/download/katalog/GHOST_Katalog2007.pdf):

*"Mit unserer Unterstützung hat SR Suntour die V-Boxx entwickelt."*
*"GHOST DH V-Boxx:*
*Ein Rahmen für den kompromisslosen Downhilleinsatz*
*Marcus Klausmann*
*Der deutsche Downhill-Sport hat einen Namen: Marcus Klausmann. Der 28jährige GHOST-Pilot aus **dem Schwarzwald ist seit mehr als einer Dekade die unangefochtene Nummer 1 in Sachen Downhill. **2006 hat er Sportgeschichte geschrieben und seine 11. Deutsche Meisterschaft unter Dach und **Fach gebracht. Auch international konnte Marcus wieder auftrumpfen. Seine Bilanz: 5. Platz bei **den Europameisterschaften im südtiroler Val di Sole und 14. Platz bei den Weltcup-Rennen in Vigo (**Spanien). Sein Bike: Ghost DH V-Boxx."*

Hat denn schon jemand dieses interessante Bike in der Öffentlichkeit gesichtet?


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

@tfj77:
Herzlichen Dank für die zusätzlichen interessanten V-Boxx-Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trollobaby (19. September 2007)

danke wilhelm, war sehr interessant zu lesen, wusste ich bisher nicht.
Die Aussage Ghosts ist in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings etwas verwunderlich.


----------



## tfj77 (19. September 2007)

da schmückt sich wer mit fremden federn:.......mit unserer unterstützung hat sr suntour die v-boxx entwickelt..........steht da bei ghost auf seite 32!!!
das ist mir aber neu!!

@wilhelm: perfekter englischer bzw. amerikanischer support im RM!!!!!
....es sind nur lager die eine art steuerscheibe betätigen bzw. ausheben, und keine magnete....


grüsse tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

aus #119 (03.04.2006, 18:28):


Falco Mille schrieb:


> ... _Das Produkt G-Boxx II, das von Kalle auf der Biketech präsentiert wurde ist keine Kombination aus einer Kettenschaltung und einem Planetengetriebe sondern eine komplett neue Getriebevariante, bei der feste Gangübersetzungen durch *magnetische Steuerkulissen* freigeschaltet oder eingeklinkt werden. ..._


 
Danke, tfj77. Gut, wenn man die "aufgeschnittene" V-Boxx mit eigenen Augen sehen konnte (ich leider nicht ). Dann werde ich bei der Beantwortung der o.g. Frage im RM den "tfj77" (... according to ...) erwähnen daumen. In dem oben zitierten Beitrag hatte ja Falco MILLE vor einiger Zeit ´mal "magnetische Steuerkulissen" in Bezug auf die G-Boxx 2 genannt.

Was mich bezüglich GHOST auch gewundert hat, war, daß das o.g. Getriebe-Bike weder auf der Eurobike 2007 zu sehen war noch auf der aktuellen 2008er Website überhaupt Erwähnung findet.

Naja, Hauptsache die Getriebeevolution und -verbreitung kommt züzig voran.


----------



## tfj77 (19. September 2007)

bei ghost hab ich mich bezüglich der getriebebikes am demoday erkundigt, da wurde mir gesagt das dieses projekt vorläufig  nicht mehr weiterverfolgt wird, man konzentriert sich auf´s stammklientell!!!

die gewichtsangaben der sr v-boxx sind auch sehr breit gestreut von 3-4,2 kg???


der begriff magnetkupplung -will- und -will- nicht in mein verständnis im zusammenhang mit einem getriebe passen!!  
gehts hier rein ums schalten oder um die kraftübertragung,
kraftübertragung kann wohl nicht sein - schlupf usw.
die ganze sache muss aber mega simpel sein wenns von einem "normalen" fahrradladen gewartet werden kann.

bin schon derartig gespannt auf die auflösung --- die hoffentlich nicht mehr allzulange auf sich warten lässt!!

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2007)

Die Auskunft von GHOST hört sich etwas seltsam an. Schade, denn im letzten Jahr klangen deren Getriebebike-Ambitionen vielversprechend.

Die unterschiedlichen Angaben zum Gewicht der V-Boxx könnten darin begründet liegen, daß sich die 3,0 kg auf die "nackte" Getriebeeinheit (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...c60a79b9/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1555) und die 4,3 kg auf die Getriebeeinheit + Peripherie (Kurbelarme, Ritzel, Drehgriffschalter, Bowdenzüge) beziehen (http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104591873196631282).

Nach den letzten Äußerungen unseres Masters (#178, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4028546&postcount=178) wird die Auflösung nun doch wohl erst weit nach der Interbike 2007 stattfinden.


----------



## TheTomminator (20. September 2007)

Hmmm, Magnetkupplung. Dafür bräuchte man auch Strom. Woher? 
Ich vermute, dass da evtl. magnetisierte Kupplungsscheiben verbaut werden, die zu einem erhöhtem Anpressdruck als dem rein mechanischen führen. 
Oder es ist eine magnetisch gesteuerte mechanische  ReibKupplung, das fänd ich mal sehr sehr geil. Ein kleiner Piezo-Funktrigger und tschüss Schaltkabel.


----------



## tfj77 (22. September 2007)

hab da ein interessantes  pdf gefunden ist zwar schon aus dem jahr 2005, auf seite 5 ein 3d muster eines bikegetriebes - scheinbar von nicolai!!

hat jemand eine idee wie das funktionieren soll???

http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&ct=re...Xj1vkepJr0F6AHwag&sig2=XE-SDAEIUKDD3N8Og59SEQ

grüsse
tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (22. September 2007)

Sehr schönes Paper, tfj77. Habe leider auch keine wirkliche Ahnung, wie das Getriebe funktioniert. Da sollten sich ´mal bitte die Herren Maschinenbau-Ingenieure hier im Forum äußern.

Gruß Wilhelm

(@tfj77: Habe die Frage ´mal ins RM weitergegeben. ´Mal sehen, wo die Ingenieure besser ausgebildet sind .)


----------



## Wilhelm (22. September 2007)

EVRAC (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2672011&postcount=120) sagt zu dem Getriebe:
"3 counter rotating main shafts gives normal output direction (cw, ccw, cw). Worm gears engage and disengage the appropriate gear selection. I worked on a similar solution where each gear ratio had it's own ratchet mechanism. By turning these ratchets on an off, you can select which gear you want. The problem of the clutchless transmission is overcome by having 2 gears engaged during mid-shift. Whichever has the higher ratio would drive while the other could ratchet."

P.S. Von den hiesigen Herren Ingenieuren hat sich leider noch keiner zu der Frage geäußert (dabei sagt man doch, das deutsche Volk sei dasjenige der ... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dichter_und_Denker.)


----------



## Nuckelpinne (23. September 2007)

EVRAC hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.
Wir haben 3 feste Hauptwellen, somit ist Tretrichtung=Drehrichtung-Antriebsritzel.
Die Zahnräder (rot) können sich auf den Wellen axial bewegen und werden von den "Schaltgabeln" (hellgrün) geführt. Diese wiederum werden von Nocken in den "nicht Schneckenrädern" (dunkelgrau) gesteuert. Die Nockenwellen sind teilw. untereinander 1:1 verzahnt, obere und untere NW über die kleinen (roten) Zahnräder verbunden. Die NW drehen sich in  Lagerböcken (hellgrau). Die Federn (dunkelgrün) verspannen die Schaltgabeln.

Wie im Einzelnen für die Schaltvorgänge die NW genau geregelt werden kann ich mir jetzt grad nicht einbilden.

Wer mehr aus der schwachen Auflösung deuten kann: Copy, paste, Änderung rot markieren. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (23. September 2007)

Danke, Nuckelpinne. Handelt es sich bei dem Getriebe in dem Paper möglicherweise um die V-Boxx? Die Schnittmodelle hier http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1 zeigen jedoch die Gegenseite.


----------



## Nuckelpinne (23. September 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Danke, Nuckelpinne. Handelt es sich bei dem Getriebe in dem Paper möglicherweise um die V-Boxx?



Sieht für mich nicht so aus.


----------



## tfj77 (24. September 2007)

......langsam wird`s spannend.....
die übersetzungsverhältnisse der g-boxx 2 sind online:

http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/G-BOXX-2-7-ratios.pdf

grüsse tfj77


----------



## tfj77 (25. September 2007)

hier handelt es sich definitiv un die g-boxx 1:

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdraw?DB=EPODOC&IDX=US2005062254&F=0&QPN=US2005062254

doch was ist das: sr v-boxx, g-boxx2????

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdraw?DB...039880&DOC=deb46d24db984f09c98847fec67e25f59c

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdes?DB=...039880&DOC=deb46d24db984f09c98847fec67e25f59c


grüsse tfj77


----------



## theofil11 (25. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Lasse ich das Gewicht mal ausser acht (und das müssen NICOLAI Fahrer bei ca.75% der Modellpalette tun   dann ist diese G-Boxx Sache eine recht nette Spielerei.

Doch betrachte ich das Ganze Drumherum, so ist die ganze Getriebebike-Entwicklung immer noch nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend und noch lange keine Alternative zur (meiner Meinung nach längst überflüssigen) Kettenschaltung.

1. teilweise immer noch zu komplexer Aufbau  
2. zu teuer  
3. zu schwer  

Dass aber mehrere Herstelle auf der Eurobike mit dem g.con System und verschiedenen Getriebekonzepten ausstellten stimmt mich doch zuversichtlich, dass eines Tages ein konkurrenzfähiges System zu Shimanski & Co. die Bikerherzen höher schlagen lässt.

Ich glaube aber eh dass Shimano nur wartet bis z.B. die G-Boxx anständig weit entwickelt ist und dann alles aufkauft um es dann richtig gross rauszubringen...


----------



## Yetiroland (3. Oktober 2007)

auf der Interbike hat einer Namens Derek Lahr einen Carbonfreeride-Rahmen mit einem CVT (continuously-variable transmission) vorgestellt

http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/5807/v/2/sp


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2007)

Habe vor Tagen länger mit Jürgen von Alutech über den G-Boxx 2 Pudel gesprochen, weil ich nach den Messe-Bildern sehr interessiert war.
Hier ein paar Fakten: (leider noch nicht in Zahlen, kommen aber noch):

1. Die G-Boxx 2 ist deutlich leichter geworden als die G-Boxx 1. Sie ist auch leichter als die Suntour Box.

2. Die G-Boxx 2 ist wohl von jedem versierten Schrauber zu warten. Die Suntour-Box ist wohl deutlich anspruchsvoller zu warten und muß ggf. eingeschickt werden. 

3. Die Aufnahmepunkte am Rahmen bleiben auch in der Zukunft gleich, d.h. man kann später auf neuere oder andrere Getriebeboxen updaten. dann ist jedoch u.U. ein neuer Hinterbau möglich.
Die Schweißlehren für die Rahmenaufnahmepunkte sind sehr teuer, schon deshalb wird der Standard vorerst bleiben.

4. Wer Interesse an Getriebebikes hat, sollte sich bald beim jeweiligen Hersteller melden, da sowohl Universal Transmissions als auch Suntour die Boxen nur in größeren Abständen produzieren. UT nur einmal im Quartal, bei Suntour ist die Lieferbarkeit generell wohl noch nicht ganz sicher.

5. Im Falle des Pudels mit G-Boxx 2, Shifter, Seilzüge und die Kurbeln dabei, der Hinterbau ist wählbar zwischen 135 mm und 150mm x 12mm. Bei 135mm kann eine normale 135er Singlespeed-Nabe gefahren werden.

6. Der G-Boxx 2 Pudel wiegt im Messeaufbau ohne Pedale 19,3 kg ohne Leichtbau, d.h. mit eintsprechenden Teilen aufgebaut sollten 18-18,5 kg realisierbar sein.

Da mich der derzeitige Stand der G-Boxx 2 überzeugt und bei Alutech auch der Preis stimmt, hab ich mich jedenfalls für den Pudel mit G-Boxx 2 entschieden. Kommt im 2. Quartal 2008, dann kann ich genaueres berichten.


----------



## mountainlion (4. Oktober 2007)

> 3. Die Aufnahmepunkte am Rahmen bleiben auch in der Zukunft gleich, d.h. man kann später auf neuere oder andrere Getriebeboxen updaten. dann ist jedoch u.U. ein neuer Hinterbau möglich.
> Die Schweißlehren für die Rahmenaufnahmepunkte sind sehr teuer, schon deshalb wird der Standard vorerst bleiben.



_schade, hatte darauf gehofft, das die g-boxx auch kleiner wird, und damit auch optisch noch mehr ansprechender und nicht so ein klotz, aber wenn sich die aufnahemepunkte nicht ändern wird sich da auch nix ändern..._


> 5. Im Falle des Pudels mit G-Boxx 2, Shifter, Seilzüge und die Kurbeln dabei, der Hinterbau ist wählbar zwischen 135 mm und 150mm x 12mm. Bei 135mm kann eine normale 135er Singlespeed-Nabe gefahren werden.



_ja, warum die Firmen nicht auf den wachsenden Getriebemarkt reagieren, und eine 135/150/160 *12mm SSP nabe rausbringen wundert mich schon..._


----------



## tfj77 (8. Oktober 2007)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> ich vermute stark, das es für jeden Gang eine Kette gibt, und in die geschlitzten abtriebswelle verfäht eine schaltklaue die von die zwei zügen nach rechts oder lings geschoben wird um nur eine der Ritzeln mit der Abtriebswelle zu verbinden.
> Wird wohl in etwa wie eine Vespa-Getriebe ("Ziehkeilgetriebe" nennt man das, bin mir aber nicht sicher) aussehen, nur mit ketten statt zahnräder damit es in die richtige richtung dreht.
> Die 7, wenn auch kurzen, ketten und 14 Ritzeln erklären das hohe Gewicht.
> 
> ...



ich glaube das ON-OFF den nagel genau auf den kopf trifft, bin auch der meinung das sich ein "ziehkeilgetriebe" im inneren der g-boxx2 befindet, nur der gangwechsel macht mich etwas unschlüssig:

wenn der keil von einem ritzel zum anderen schaltet gibt es einen gewissen totpunkt das eine ritzel ist noch im eingriff das andere gerade noch nicht, bei einem verbrennungsmotor wo solche getriebe eingesetzt wurden gibt es ja die kupplung, aber bei einem fahrradgetriebe kann es ja nicht sein das sich die kurbel während das schaltens ohne last dreht, ich würde ja ins leere treten.

grüsse tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (9. Oktober 2007)

für Nicolai muss dieses ratespiel ja entzückend zum lesen sein


----------



## TheTomminator (9. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Zahnräder alle einen Freilauf haben, dann läuft der Kraftfluss durch die schnelle übersetzung, die langsamere läuft frei. Somit können zwei Zahnräder beim wechsel überschneidend im Eingriff sein und es entstehen keine Zugkraftunterbrechungen. Ich glaube das heißt sequentielles Getriebe und wird ind Drägstern unter anderem ohne Kupplung eingesetzt, kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre. 
Jedenfalls fünktioniert das bei der V-Boxx so mit den Freiläufen.
Weis jemand wieviel Bandbreite die V-Boxx hat? Auf der Suntour HP steht was von 6xx%, Bergamont gibt was von 3xx% an. Falls es um die 600% sein sollten, dann finde ich wäre die V_Boxx auch gut für Enduroeinsätze geeignet.


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Oktober 2007)

Bilder aus dem Inneren wären natürlich interessant...


----------



## tfj77 (9. Oktober 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> für Nicolai muss dieses ratespiel ja entzückend zum lesen sein



.......ICH GLAUB DIE LESENS ÜBERHAUPT NICHT.....


----------



## Fredster (9. Oktober 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> für Nicolai muss dieses ratespiel ja entzückend zum lesen sein



Oh ja...


----------



## tfj77 (13. Oktober 2007)

@ falco: handelt es sich bei der im anhang befindlichen datei um das funktionsprinzip bzw. die schematische darstellung der g-boxx 2 ???

grüsse tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (15. Oktober 2007)

tfj77 schrieb:


> @ falco: handelt es sich bei der im anhang befindlichen datei um das funktionsprinzip bzw. die schematische darstellung der g-boxx 2 ???
> 
> grüsse tfj77



Nein, das Patent zeigt das System, das Kalle für Suntour entwickelt hat und wie es im Inneren der V-Boxx zu finden ist. Die G-Boxx 2 verwendet eine vollkommen andere Technik. Einer von Euch ist der Sache übrigens schon sehr nahe gekommen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Wilhelm (15. Oktober 2007)

... und dessen Name beginnt mit ... ? Da machen wir doch ein kleines Ratespiel mit "heiß" und "kalt" usw. und bald, schon bald wissen wir es . Bei dem hier bereits Diskutierten bleiben ja nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten mehr offen. Wieauchimmer, in der Annahme, daß Kalle auch auf die Konstruktion der G-Boxx 2 ein Patent angemeldet hat, sollte noch vor deren Vermarktung eine entsprechende Patentschrift erscheinen. Bislang findet sich unter den online einsehbaren Kalle´schen Patentschriften eine solche noch nicht (http://v3.espacenet.com/results?sf=q&DB=EPODOC&IA=Nicolai+Karlheinz&PGS=10&CY=ep&LG=en&ST=quick).


----------



## tfj77 (15. Oktober 2007)

ON-OFF schrieb:


> ich vermute stark, das es für jeden Gang eine Kette gibt, und in die geschlitzten abtriebswelle verfäht eine schaltklaue die von die zwei zügen nach rechts oder lings geschoben wird um nur eine der Ritzeln mit der Abtriebswelle zu verbinden.
> Wird wohl in etwa wie eine Vespa-Getriebe ("Ziehkeilgetriebe" nennt man das, bin mir aber nicht sicher) aussehen, nur mit ketten statt zahnräder damit es in die richtige richtung dreht.
> Die 7, wenn auch kurzen, ketten und 14 Ritzeln erklären das hohe Gewicht.
> 
> ...



ON-OFF `s theorie mit dem ziehkeilgetriebe wirds wohl sein:
dieses getriebe ist in seiner einfachheit kaum zu überbieten und ein weiterer punkt der für das vorhandensein eines ziehkeilgetriebes in der g-boxx 2 spricht ist das die schaltzüge genau auf höhe der welle des abtriebsritzels ins gehäuse führen und zwar links und rechts --- zum bewegen des ziehkeils---!!!
der neue drehgriff wird benötigt weil der ro griff nicht den nötigen weg für die bewegung des keils von links nach rechts aufbringen kann. 
der durchmesser des drehgriffs wurde stark vergrößert folglich mehr seilaufwicklung bei einer umdrehung am drehgriff????????????

na ja glaub ich zumindest......

grüsse tfj77


----------



## tfj77 (15. Oktober 2007)

es gibt schon sehr viele patente die sich mit einem in ein gehäuse gekapselten getriebe befassen: schon im jahr 1936 und 47 !!!!

http://v3.espacenet.com/mypatentlist?F=4

grüsse tfj77


----------



## mountainlion (15. Oktober 2007)

unter dem dir angegebene link ist nix zu finden...

irgendwie bin ich bei euren getriebetheorien rätselraten längst ausgestiegen.

Ich bin ein Mensch der mit bildlichen Erklärungen und Skizzen besser zurecht kommt, als mit Texten und komplizierten Formulierungen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das auch derzeit egal wie die G-Boxx 2 funktionieren wird, solange sie hoffentlich meine erträumten Wünsche erfüllen wird


----------



## tfj77 (15. Oktober 2007)

sorry der patentlink funktioniert leider nicht.

aber hier ein link zu einem ziehkeilgetriebe:

http://allitnil.df.lth.se/nimbus/4trin/e4trin.htm

hier greifen allerdings die zahnräder ineinander -- drehrichtungsumkehr--

bei der verbindung der zahnräder mittels kette --keine drehrichtungsumkehr--

die kugeln (2) werden mittels keil--ziehkeil (4) der sich in der hohlwelle linear bewegt und nehmen die zahnräder (3)  formschlüssig mit oder auch nicht je nachdem wie der keil steht.
die zahnräder auf der zweiten welle sind fest mit der welle verbunden.

grüsse tfj77


----------



## tfj77 (15. Oktober 2007)

hier nochmal die patentlinks:

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=DE20201787U&DB=EPODOC&QPN=DE20201787U
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=DE69722018T&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=US2061225&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=US2431982&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=DE19505029&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=US5261294&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=US6298740&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=US5667233&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=JP8127384&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=EP0650886&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=DE59408764D&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=DE9316748U&DB=EPODOC
http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?CY=ep&LG=en&F=4&IDX=AT184846T&DB=EPODOC

mosaics anklicken!!

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Oktober 2007)

Sehr interessante Links bzw. Patente. Ein 2-Wellen-Ziehkeilgetriebe (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4115902#post4115902) mit Ketten- oder Riementransmission - das könnte es tatsächlich gut treffen. Rahmenschaltgetriebefahrräder waren in der ersten Hälfte des 20. Jahrhunderts offenbar keine Seltenheit: http://fahrradsammler.de/index.php?article_id=95.


----------



## Falco Mille (16. Oktober 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ... und dessen Name beginnt mit ... ? Da machen wir doch ein kleines Ratespiel mit "heiß" und "kalt" usw. und bald, schon bald wissen wir es . Bei dem hier bereits Diskutierten bleiben ja nicht allzu viele Möglichkeiten mehr offen. Wieauchimmer, in der Annahme, daß Kalle auch auf die Konstruktion der G-Boxx 2 ein Patent angemeldet hat, sollte noch vor deren Vermarktung eine entsprechende Patentschrift erscheinen. Bislang findet sich unter den online einsehbaren Kalle´schen Patentschriften eine solche noch nicht (http://v3.espacenet.com/results?sf=q&DB=EPODOC&IA=Nicolai+Karlheinz&PGS=10&CY=ep&LG=en&ST=quick).



Hallo Wilhelm, genau aus diesem Grund kann es von uns noch keine Informationen über Technik und Innenleben der G-Boxx II. Erst wenn die Registrierung des Patents abgeschlossen ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Falco. Ganz klar, der Patentschutz ist schließlich essentiell für die zukünftige wirtschaftliche Entwicklung von Universal Transmissions® und damit das Gelingen des gesamten Getriebeprojekts. 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (16. Oktober 2007)

also ist das ®atespiel noch lange nicht zu ende


----------



## Josef-01 (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich rat auch mal. 

Ein klassischen Ziehkeilgetriebe a la Maico RS 125 wirds wohl nicht sein. Da sind bei 6 Gaengen je 6 Festraeder und 6 Losraeder im Eingriff und das per Ziehkeil gewaehlte Losrad wird mit der Abtriebswelle gekoppelt. Ist auch von der Baubreite eher breit. Ausserdem hat man ne Drehrichtungsumkehr. 

Das ganze mit Zahnriemen vermeidet zwar die Drehrichtungsumkehr, aber auch das dürfte eher breit sein und man bewegt 7 Riemen ... wird wohl vom Wirkungsgrad nciht so toll sein. 

Ich vermut eher, daß es 2 übereinander liegende Planetenradsätze sind, die mittels Zahnriemen gekoppelt sind. Das baut schmal genug für nen Tretlagebereich, die Drehrichtung stimmt und der Wirkungsgrad dürfte auch hoch genug sein - Rohloff gibt für seine 3 Planetenradsätze 5 % Verlust an. 

Die Planetensätze haben je ca. 1,33:1, dazu kommt der Zahnriemen mit ca. 2,5:1, denn die Kette zum Hinterrad ist ja fast 1:1 übersetzt. 

@ Falco: Bekomm ich eins, wenns richtig war 

Josef


----------



## Falco Mille (18. Oktober 2007)

@ Josef:

wenn's richtig war bekommst Du eins geschenkt.


----------



## mountainlion (18. Oktober 2007)

also...

NICHT


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Oktober 2007)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> "... DarÃ¼ber gab es ja bereits in der Vergangenheit [2006] einige Verwirrung*. ..." (#*174* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4022900&postcount=174)


 
Im Freeride-Magazin der Bike war 2006 der folgende, oben zitierte Artikel erschienen (http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...15&PHPSESSID=37974f72ccd347652f4210690b55361c):

"*Neue Infos zu G-Boxx 2 - Nicolais neuer Getriebenabe!*​












*Steckt drin ein Getriebe wie Rohloff oder eine Kettenschaltung wie bei Honda?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die Zukunft?*​Viel Genaues wuÃten auch wir erstmal nicht. Im Pressetext heiÃt es, das Teil soll relativ leicht, Sram Trigger-kompatibel und - dank eigenem (und fÃ¼r alle Hersteller offenem) Montagestandard G-Con - mit jedwedem Rahmen verschraubbar sein, der die entsprechenden Anschraubpunkte hat. Cool, zumindest theoretisch. Und weil in den unterschiedlichen Foren schon wieder alle mÃ¶glichen Spekulationen ins Kraut schieÃen, haben wir einfach mal Kalle persÃ¶nlich gefragt, was es mit der G-Boxx II auf sich hat. Listen to his brainmasters voice:​Erstmal eine *Klarstellung*: "*die G-Boxx II hat nullkommanix mit der Getriebebox zu tun, die Suntour gerade zur Serienreife bringt*". AuÃer vielleicht, das sich die V-Box getaufte Konstruktion von Suntour auch Herr K. Nicolai ausgedacht, patentiert und dann als excl. Lizenz an Suntour verkauft hat. Bei dem Ding handelt es sich um ein reines Stirnradgetriebe wie im Motorrad, nur leichter. Das Konzept hat Kalle Ende 2004 abgeschlossen, sich aber noch rechtzeitig mit den Suntour-Jungs auf G-Con geeinigt, damit bei der nÃ¤chsten Eurobike nicht plÃ¶tzlich jede Menge Getriebe rumschwirren, die dann jeweils nur an ein paar Rahmen dranpassen...​Jetzt aber zur *G-Boxx II*. Das Teil wird mit seinen neun GÃ¤ngen in etwa die Bandbreite einer normalen 9-fach-Kettenschaltung abdecken, wobei der erste und der neunte Gang jeweils grÃ¶Ãere SprÃ¼nge machen und so einen echten Bergauf- und einen echten Bergabgang bieten sollen. Die restlichen sieben sind dann feiner abgestuft. Genau so wollten das ja schon immer alle Dhler (wer braucht da 14 GÃ¤nge?) und auch fÃ¼r Freerider reicht so eine Abstufung - Hauptsache man kommt den Berg irgendwie hoch. So spart K. Nicolai auch eine Menge Gewicht und Kosten - also super! *Aber was steckt drin* in der Mischung aus AlufrÃ¤steil und Kunststoffabdeckungen? IstÂ´s ne Kettenschaltung in klein wie bei Honda und Hayes, oder ein echtes Getriebe wie beim Suntourteil? "*Es ist eine Mischung aus Kettengetriebe und Planetengetriebe*"* sagt Kalle im O-Ton als Anwort darauf*. Aha. Ich bin kein Techniker, aber das hÃ¶rt sich fÃ¼r mich an, als wÃ¤re da mehr Honda als Rohloff drin - grundsÃ¤tzlich ja auch mal nicht schlecht, weil funktioniert hat es bei denen bekanntlich sehr gut und damit wÃ¼rde auch ein tourentaugliches Gewicht glaubwÃ¼rdig.​Tatsache ist auf jeden Fall, daÃ das Getriebe nicht von Suntour vertrieben wird, sondern durch die eigens gegrÃ¼ndete Firma "Universal Transmission", bei der Kalle mit einem Hersteller aus Fernost zusammenarbeitet. Rahmenkunden beziehen die G-Boxx II also nicht von Nicolai, sondern dann von UT. Tatsache ist auch, daÃ die G-Boxx II billiger sein wird als G-Boxx I. Die im Flyer auf der Taipeh Messe angegebenen 3500â¬ beziehen sich auf das Preissegment, in dem sich RÃ¤der der Hersteller mit der Box spÃ¤ter befinden werden - also 3500 Euro fÃ¼r das Komplettbike!!!​"Trotzdem wird die alte G-Boxx nicht sterben", sagt Kalle zumindest im Moment. "Zur Messe bekommt die alte Boxx auch den G-Con Standard verpasst und es wird noch weiter am Gewicht gefeilt. Aber sie bleibt ein teures Produkt".​Jetzt wiÃt ihr Bescheid ​cs"​Die o.g. Angaben sind mÃ¶glicherweise bereits Ã¼berholt, denn Kalle hatte uns ja unmittelbar nach der Eurobike 2007 mitgeteilt: "... das 9 Gang Getriebe und die KunststoffgehÃ¤use sind bis auf weiteres verworfen ..." (#*178* http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4028546&postcount=178).


----------



## tfj77 (18. Oktober 2007)

hallo falco!
ab wann kann man rechnen das weitere genauere informationen über  das innenleben der neuen g-boxx veröffentlicht werden!

wir haben uns ja allllle schon wirklich sehr bemüht.......DU könntest uns ja zumindest mal einen groben einblick geben  

stimmt es das die g-boxx 2 ab 01.11.2007 "käuflich wird"

grüsse tfj77


----------



## TZR (24. Oktober 2007)

tfj77 schrieb:


> ......langsam wird`s spannend.....
> die übersetzungsverhältnisse der g-boxx 2 sind online:
> 
> http://www.g-boxx.com/pdf/G-BOXX-2-7-ratios.pdf
> ...




Moment mal, wenn beide Ritzel gleichgroß sind, ist der Hinterbau bei dem Drehpunkt kettenzugneutral (wippt natürlich dann unter der Pedalkraft, da wohl niemand ein reines Drehmoment beim Treten erzeugt). Jetzt steht im PDF, daß hinten kleinere Ritzel verwendet werden als vorne. Demzufolge gibt es eine Kraftkomponente nach oben, so daß der Hinterbau unter Kettenzug einfedert.
Nun also Wipperei infolge Kettenzug *und* Pedalkraft. Das kann ich ja kaum glauben. Wer soll denn damit fahren?

Oder bin ich jetzt total blöde?

Also ich find das G-Boxx-Konzept schon genial, und Kettenspanner und Kettenklappern sind mit die nervigsten Sachen überhaupt. Aber wenn es mehr wippt als ein kettenzugneutraler Hinterbau, wäre es definitiv nichts für mich.


----------



## Wilhelm (25. Oktober 2007)

Ungleich große Ritzel gibt es bedarfsweise auch für G-Boxx 1-Bikes, was sich jedoch nach allem, was hier gepostet wurde, im Fahrbetrieb - einschließlich Renneinsatz - nicht negativ bemerkbar machen soll.


----------



## THERAMPAGER (25. Oktober 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE!

Fisrt of all let me apologize for writing in English, I'm from BRAZIl and unfortunately i dont speak german.
I was wondering if you could give some tips on how to get the TEAM JERSEY from nicolai as well as some info about Lübbrechtsen where NICOLAI headquartes are located. I'm planning to visit germany in a couple of months and would like to stop by this place and take a look at the asembly line if possible, take some pics and so on.
Im a pro DH racer in BRAZIL and if you guys would like to exchange pics, videos about DH, it's going to a pleasure to do so.
best regards and congratulalions for the nice forum
marcelo meier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2007)

Hello marcelo,
just check out the website www.nicolai.net or write to [email protected].
Normally they are rather helpful, so a visit should be no problem.
I don't know, if there are any more interesting locations in Lübbrechtsen than the headquarters of Nicolai...


----------



## THERAMPAGER (25. Oktober 2007)

hey andreas,
thanks a lot for the links. it was very kind of ya buddy!
have a good one


----------



## Wilhelm (25. Oktober 2007)

Marcelo,

if you can plan your trip without constraints: The best time would be every last weekend before "Eurobike" (http://www.eurobike-exhibition.de/html/de/home/index.php), usually at the end of August, to visit "*NICOLAI Open House*". Every year, Karlheinz NICOLAI and his stuff present all of their new products for the following saison. At "NICOLAI Open House" (in German: "Haus-Messe") you cannot only get "beer for free", but you are allowed to test ride all of the bikes of their whole product range (like the "Demo Day" of "Interbike" as well as of "Eurobike"), you get news at first hand, and you can meet lots of NICOLAI enthusiasts from everywhere. All of the IBC forum members who have visited the "NICOLAI Open House" in the last couple of years were very happy about (check for the 2007 event: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=295640, for 2006: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236267, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697, for 2005: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182472, for 2004: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130742). However, best check http://www.nicolai.net in summertime (July, August) for actual event news.

Good luck,
Wilhelm


----------



## THERAMPAGER (25. Oktober 2007)

HEY WILHELM,

thanks a lot for these precious info. unfortunately I'll be able to visit germany in february only(summer time in brazil, winter time there)  but no problem... 
I appreciate your kindness for all these hot tips.
best regards


----------



## Nuckelpinne (26. Oktober 2007)

Bom dia a Brazil.

I agree. First of all you should contact Nicolai for the shop tour.
Furthermore I propose to ask them for a test ride of the models you are interested in. I guess you won´t find a Brazilian friendly weather during feb in Germany. But anyway, there is small hill next to Nicolai with some FR obstacles. Nothing a DH Pro would even notice, but it will give you a small glimpse of the potential of the bike, made in the centre of the universe: Lübbrechtsen.

tenha o divertimento


----------



## THERAMPAGER (26. Oktober 2007)

bom dia meu novo amigo(my new friend)

thanks for dropping a line. I'm seriously thinking about buying this amazing frame from NICOLAI, THE NUCLEON, it'd be the first bike in brazil, maybe in the whole south america, and I'm also thinking about changing my plans and traveling to germany in august for the EUROBIKE, and we can go for a ride if you are in the neighborhood.
um grande abraço(a big hug) from brazil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (27. Oktober 2007)

die UT seite: http://www.g-boxx.com/ wurde aktualisiert, die g-boxx 2 ist ab sofort erhältich.

im 40 MB pdf download befindet  noch immer die vorserien-variante mit einer anderen zugführung und  kurbel bzw größeren gehäuseform.  

über das innenleben hab ich leider nichts gefunden!! 

........falco ......los, sag was.......! 

grüsse tfj77


----------



## TZR (27. Oktober 2007)

40 MB für 2 Seiten wieder?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2007)

Morgen !
Auf der website ist von Kompatibilität mit einem Triggerschalter die Rede ?
Wisst ihr, welcher da gemeint ist ? Ein normaler SRAM ?


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Oktober 2007)

Nach dem technischen Stand vom Frühjahr 2006 (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2527869&postcount=113) sollte die neue Box lt. damaligem Flyer von UNIVERSAL TRANSMISSIONS SRAM-Trigger-shifter-kompatibel werden (http://terrengsykkel.no/img/magasin/telex/full/gboxx-2.jpg). Nach den letzten Angaben von der Eurobike 2007 werden eigene Trigger-Schalthebel entwickelt (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4028546&postcount=178).


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2007)

Genial. Wenn die G-boxx2 auch noch mit Trigger kommt, ist ja alles bestens.
G-Boxx Pudel ich komme...


----------



## tfj77 (1. November 2007)

die g-boxx 2 soll man auch  über einen rohloff drehgriff schalten können, es wird dann allerdings eine übersetzungs-zwischenbox benötigt damit die übersetzungsverhältnisse drehgriff--boxx  wieder stimmen.

grüsse tfj77


am amerikanische markt sind drehgriffe nicht sonderlich beliebt, darum wird sich ut bzw. nicolai sicher ordentlich ins zeug legen um ihre produkte auch mittes drehgriff und trigger "schaltbar" zu machen, man will ja auch mal was verkaufen....!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297810 richi bringts auf den punkt: 7 parallele ketten, schaltgabel usw.


----------



## Sethimus (12. November 2007)

auf der site sind inzwischen how-to videos zur installation etc. ist der dargestellte rahmen nur en beispiel oder kommt der von irgend einem hersteller?


----------



## tfj77 (12. November 2007)

den rahmen den man in der animation sieht wirds wohl schon in einem nicolai-black-box-kämmerchen geben.... dämpferaufnahme ist schwer nicolai style!!

nein--spass beiseite das wenige das man bei dieser animation schon zu sehen bekommt macht einen überaus ausgereiften eindruck vor allem die magnetkupplung und das herz!!
@falco: sind die 5 grauen punkte kreise http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx2/photo#5132072814536649922 eingelegte magnete und wenn ja was bewegen die,--- kugeln zylinder??
gibts bald animationen aus dem inneren der g-boxx2 oder sogar bilder??

http://www.g-boxx.com/videos/gboxx2-change-shiftercable.wmv

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx2

grüsse tfj77


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2007)

Vom inneren wird am 24.12. berichtet, so zumindest gemäß g-boxx.com


----------



## Falco Mille (21. November 2007)

Der in der Animation dargestellte Rahmen ist ein Muster zur Veranschaulichung. Es handelt sich weder um ein geplantes Nicolai Modell noch um einen Rahmen irgend eines anderen Herstelles.

Die G-Boxx II wird zur Zeit mit einem eigens konstruierten, indexierten Drehgriff direkt und ohne Übersetzunghilfen geschaltet.


Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheTomminator (22. November 2007)

Das stelle ich mir aber dann so gut wie unmöglich vor mit SRAM-Schalteinheiten zu kompatibilisieren. Es sei denn die erforderlichen Bedienkräfte für das Magnetherz sind sehr gering, so dass man an einem Ende eine Feder ähnlich wie beim Schaltwerk anbringen kann. Dann könnte man sogar die Schaltrichtung je nach belieben vertauschen. Das wär ja mal toll.


----------



## Wilhelm (27. November 2007)

Seit heute haben wir hier in der IBC ein neues Herstellerforum von *SR SUNTOUR* (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=185). Bin ´mal gespannt, was es zur X-OFF V-BOXX (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b6a0fb24/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1805, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1) für einen Support geben wird.


----------



## Wilhelm (14. Dezember 2007)

Nur noch 10 Tage ... 



​






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Expect to see the BOXX mystery on [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]the video premiere Dec. 24. 2007[/FONT]

http://www.g-boxx.com


----------



## Falco Mille (19. Dezember 2007)

Neues Nicolai DH-Modell mit G-Boxx II 

Erste Screenshots im neuen Newsletter: http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/newsletter.php

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Trollobaby (19. Dezember 2007)

ein ION mit G-Boxx, nett 

es wurde ja bereits gemutmaßt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3960112&postcount=81


----------



## Wilhelm (19. Dezember 2007)

Der NICOLAI "Ion GB II"-Rahmen wirkt durch die Konstruktion als Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkger Abgestützung und separater Druckstrebe (Gelenk oberhalb des Ausfallendes) im Vergleich z.B. mit dem eingelenkigen Prototypen des "Nucleon AMX" (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2955833&postcount=130) und den "UFO ST"artigen Nucleon-Prototypen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3978338&postcount=165, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104942479966946786, http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part4/photo#5104942432722306514) durch Wegfall des sperrigen CNC-Teils zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe viel ansprechender und - abgesehen vom Wegfall des Horst-Links - dem "Ion ST" doch sehr ähnlich.

[URL]http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/postingbinary.php?PostingID=666&SortNo=3&NoRefCheck=1&convert[-resize]=150x200>[/URL]
[URL]http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/postingbinary.php?PostingID=666&SortNo=1&NoRefCheck=1&convert[-resize]=150x200>[/URL]
[URL]http://nicolai.dbap.de/customGates/scripts/postingbinary.php?PostingID=666&SortNo=2&NoRefCheck=1&convert[-resize]=150x200>
http://nicolai.dbap.de/SID=sied1f50...3fe/index.php?screen=mi.gallery&pid=666&sno=3[/URL]


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand zwar die bisherige Ausführung des Frästeils zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe optisch noch nicht 100% gelungen, finde die Ausführung als echter Eingelenker aber konsequenter als diesen Ion-Mix.
Das ist für mich einfach DER Hauptvorteil der Getriebebikes, dass sich durch das Antriebsritzel im Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus echte, "simple" Eingelenker bauen lassen, die ohne zusätzliche Gelenke und Umlenkungen auskommen.
Noch drei, vier Monate, dann kann ichs an meinem G-Boxx Pudel ausprobieren


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Dezember 2007)

Vergleichsweise zu dem Y-förmigen CNC-Frästeil der o.g. NICOLAI-Prototypen und des diesjährigen ALUTECH-G-Boxx-Pudels fand ich die Version im 2006er ALUTECH-G-Boxx-Pudel mit der G-Boxx 2 Planetary optisch noch etwas dezenter, doch ich möchte dieses Detail auch nicht überbewerten.


----------



## Korbinator (21. Dezember 2007)

Ausser der Einsparung von Lagern sehe ich keinen echten Vorteil beim Einsatz von echten Eingelenkern. Beim Bremsen verhärtet der Hinterbau, stottert dann bei Unebenheiten unter Umständen, für mich wär´s nix mehr. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Profis das einschätzen, die ja oft mit Bremsmomentabstützung fahren, damit o.g. Probleme eben nicht auftreten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (21. Dezember 2007)

Korbinator schrieb:


> Ausser der Einsparung von Lagern sehe ich keinen echten Vorteil beim Einsatz von echten Eingelenkern. Beim Bremsen verhärtet der Hinterbau, stottert dann bei Unebenheiten unter Umständen, für mich wär´s nix mehr. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Profis das einschätzen, die ja oft mit Bremsmomentabstützung fahren, damit o.g. Probleme eben nicht auftreten.
> 
> Gruß



Moin,

zum Thema: HIER

und HIER gibt es Interessantes dazu.

Gruß 

PS: ich habe kein Gefühl um Bremsstempeln an meinem Nucleon festzustellen


----------



## cycleman (21. Dezember 2007)

kann man den ion gb2 rahmen auch ohne getriebe bekommen, sodass man das bergauftaugliche suntour-getriebe einbauen kann?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2007)

Ende 2008 / Anfang 2009 soll doch eh die bergauftaugliche Variante der G-Boxx2.
Nachdem die Rahmen nach dem allgemeinen G-Boxx-Standard gefertigt werden, sollte das Suntour -Getriebe schon reinpassen. Die Schwierigkeit ist wohl eher, einen passenden Hinterbau dafür zu kriegen.


----------



## Xexano (21. Dezember 2007)

Soll das Ion GB2 als Midseason-Modell auf den Markt kommen oder wird das erst in der 2009er Linie kÃ¤uflich verfÃ¼gbar sein?

Was mich auch neugierig macht: Wird der Rahmenpreis+GBoxx II wieder die 5000,- â¬ Marke knacken?


----------



## TZR (21. Dezember 2007)

cycleman schrieb:


> kann man den ion gb2 rahmen auch ohne getriebe bekommen, sodass man das bergauftaugliche suntour-getriebe einbauen kann?



Dafür mußte allerdings erstmal ne einzelne V-Boxx kriegen, da kannste lange drauf warten, bis sowas mal irgendwann an einen Endkunden ausgeliefert wird. Dazu kann Suntour noch überhaupt keine Angaben machen.


----------



## Wilhelm (22. Dezember 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zitat von *Korbinator*
> 
> 
> _Ausser der Einsparung von Lagern sehe ich keinen echten Vorteil beim Einsatz von echten Eingelenkern. Beim Bremsen verhärtet der Hinterbau, stottert dann bei Unebenheiten unter Umständen, für mich wär´s nix mehr. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Profis das einschätzen, die ja oft mit Bremsmomentabstützung fahren, damit o.g. Probleme eben nicht auftreten._
> ...


 
Interessant hinsichtlich der Bremsmomenteinflüsse auf die Performance der Federung wäre sicherlich ein "Seit-zu-Seit"-Vergleich z.B. eines NICOLAI "Ion GB II" mit dem Drehpunkt zwischen Sitz- bzw. Druckstrebe und Kettenstrebe oberhalb des Ausfallendes - so wie es in den CAD-Zeichnungen zu sehen ist - mit einer modifizierten Version und dem Drehpunkt exakt in der Hinterachse - wie bei Dave WEAGLE´s* "Split Pivot©" (Concentric Dropout Pivot http://www.split-pivot.com, http://www.sicklines.com/2007/06/08...-new-suspension-system-split-pivot/#more-1487, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182353&highlight=split+pivot) oder TREK´s "ABP©" (Active Breaking Pivot" http://trekmountain.typepad.com/king...explained.html, http://trekmountain.typepad.com/king/fuel_ex/index.html, http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?...es/trekworld07). Beide Systeme, auf die jeweils auch ein Patent angemeldet ist, zielen - ähnlich einer BMA (Bremsmomentabstützung, "Full Floater") - auf eine gewisse Entkopplung der Bremsmomenteinflüsse von der Federung ab (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303973, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304322), scheinen sich (abgesehen davon, daß die TREK-Modelle "Fuel" und "Remedy" [http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310461] zusätzlich eine schwimmende Anlenkung des Dämpfers besitzen, welche es z.B. schon bei NICOLAI´s Lambda eine Zeit lang gab und welche z.B. heute noch von FUSION bevorzugt wird) weitgehend einander zu entsprechen und sollen unabhängig voneinander entwickelt worden sein (http://thisjustin.bicycling.com/2007/06/08_trek_fuel_ex.html). Die optisch dezente Drehpunktplatzierung erscheint mir gerade für eine Anwendung im Zusammenhang mit einem Rahmengetriebe und der dabei gewünschten, über den gesamten Federweg konstanten Ketten- bzw. Riemen**))länge optimal (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4037431&postcount=187).

Zur Frage der "empfundenen" Wirksamkeit einer BMA lesen sich auch die Reviews zum THERAPY COMPONENTS "Brake Therapy Floating Brake Conversion Kit" (http://www.therapycomponents.com/floater.htm) ganz interessant (http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/disc_bra...ct_88934.shtml, http://www.mvextreme.com/tech.htm), wie er u.a. bei KONA (http://www.konaworld.com/dope.htm), SANTA CRUZ (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=14591, http://www.nsmb.com/gear/therapy_02_05.php) und ähnlich auch bei FOES (http://www.foesracing.com, http://www.foesracing.com/assets/tec..._Kit_Guide.pdf) zum Einsatz kommt.


































zu *) Nach Dave WEAGLE sei sein "DW-Link©" (http://www.dw-link.com) zur Minderung von Antriebs- und Bremsmomenteinflüssen wirksamer als "Split Pivot©". "Split Pivot©" sei jedoch wegen der Position und der geringeren Anzahl der Gelenke in der Fertigung günstiger, da die Anforderungen bezügl. der Paßgenauigkeit nicht so hoch seien (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182353&highlight=split+pivot).​zu **)​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherge (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die wie immer ausführlichen und mit prägnanten Bildern unterlegten Informationen! 
ich halte das Konzept einer Hinterbau-Federung, wo der Drehpunkt exakt mit dem Achsmittelpunkt der Hinterradnabe übereinstimmt, zweifelsohne für eine sehr interessante Sache. Die Frage, die sich mir dabei in Hinblick auf die technische Umsetzung des Ganzen in einem Getriebe-Bike stellt, ist, wie man hierbei noch die Möglichkeit zum Spannen der Kette/ des Zahnriemens umsetzen will, denn mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden wird dies ja nun nicht mehr funktionieren...
Gruß,
Philip


----------



## TZR (22. Dezember 2007)

Scherge schrieb:


> wie man hierbei noch die Möglichkeit zum Spannen der Kette/ des Zahnriemens umsetzen will, denn mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden wird dies ja nun nicht mehr funktionieren...



Doch, genau so. Was soll da nicht funktionieren?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2007)

TZR schrieb:


> Doch, genau so. Was soll da nicht funktionieren?



Weil sich da dann der Dämpfer zusammendrücken oder außeinanderziehen würde, je nach Verschieberichtung.

G.


----------



## TZR (23. Dezember 2007)

Hä? Ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## Scherge (23. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht stehe ich ja nur gerade "auf dem Schlauch", aber wenn Drehpunkt der  Hinterbaufederung und Achsmittelpunkt übereinstimmen sollen, um Brems- und Antriebseinflüsse zu entkoppeln/ minimieren, wie will man diesen Punkt, der ja dann auch entsprechend gelagert sein muss (siehe Abbildungen von Wilhelm), auch noch verschiebbar gestalten, ohne dass dann die Position der Drucksteben und damit der Anlenkwinkel zum Dämpfer variiert werden? 
Ist jetzt verständlicher geworden was ich meine?
Gruß,
Philip


----------



## Wilhelm (23. Dezember 2007)

Bei Verwendung eines weitgehend dehnungsresistenten, carbonfaserarmierten, fein verrippten Zahnriemens (z.B. Fa. GATES) wäre der notwendige Verstellbereich kleiner als bei einer herkömmlichen Gliederkette, d.h. nur wenige Millimeter. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob diese minimale, erforderliche Änderung der effektiven Länge der Kettenstrebe die Hebelage (Position der Drucksteben, Anlenkwinkel Dämpfer ...) tatsächlich _signifikant_ beeinflussen würde. Ggf. bräuchte man zusätzlich zu einer längenverstellbaren Kettenstreben auch eine ebenso längenverstellbare Druckstrebe.
Möglichkeiten, eine Längenverstellbatkeit von Ketten- und Druckstrebe zu realisieren, gibt es sicherlich viele, z.B. ähnlich wie bei einer Spurstange, mit einem Exzenter am Lagersitz (wie z.B. Exzentriker von Tr!ckstuff http://www.trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d110de1) etc.


----------



## tfj77 (24. Dezember 2007)

--GenIaL--


tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche allen eine frohe Weihnacht 2007. Herzlichen Dank dem Falco für die Präsentation der Vorweihnachtsüberraschung "Ion GB II" und dem Kalle und seinen Mannen für die "G-Boxx 2"-Präsentation!


----------



## Condor (24. Dezember 2007)

Erstaunlich simpel!


----------



## Josef-01 (24. Dezember 2007)

hi, 

nun ists doch ein Ziehkeilgetriebe geworden, mit 7 Zahnriemen, die dauernd in Bewegung sind. 

Die elektromagentische Ansteuerung gefaellt mir, ist pfiffig gemacht. 

@ Falco: Mich wuerd mal der Wirkungsgrad interessieren. 

Josef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (24. Dezember 2007)

98%



> 7 Gang âº Ãbersetzungen (PDF)
> Technologie: Universal transmissions âº Video (WMV 12,54 MB)
> Gewicht: 4400 Gramm (inklusive Kurbeln)
> 40mm Aluminium Tretlagerachse
> ...


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (24. Dezember 2007)

tfj77 schrieb:


> --GenIaL--


Absolut genial  !



> Die elektromagentische Ansteuerung gefaellt mir, ist pfiffig gemacht.


Magnetisch schon, aber mit elektromagnetisch hat's eigentlich nicht viel zu tun. Oder überseh ich da was  ?

Auf jeden Fall ne sehr gelungene Weihnachtsüberraschung  !


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. Dezember 2007)

Josef-01 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> nun ists doch ein Ziehkeilgetriebe geworden, mit 7 Zahnriemen, die dauernd in Bewegung sind. ...
> ...Josef



Also für mich sind das Ketten!
Wie in dieser Animation zu sehen ist!



edit:





vielleicht wirds ja mal ein Riemenantrieb!


----------



## Wilhelm (27. Dezember 2007)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Also für mich sind das Ketten! ...
> vielleicht wirds ja mal ein *Riemen*antrieb!


 
Das wäre ja nur konsequent, denn ein Riemen (http://www.gatesprograms.com/carbon/) spart Gewicht, trägt zu einem nochmals verminderten Wartungsaufwand bei, ist haltbarer als ein Kettentrieb - und wir hätten auf diese Weise in Form der G-Boxx 2 einen echten "Sieben*riemen*" .

(Siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4037532&postcount=188).


----------



## launebär (28. Dezember 2007)

Eigentlich nur zwei Fragen: Wann und Wie viel?  
Gefällt mir sehr gut und wenns preislich stimmt würd ich sofort eins bestellen


----------



## mountainlion (28. Dezember 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:
			
		

> von G-Boxx.com schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## launebär (28. Dezember 2007)

@mountainlion

Genau, ich bestell mir eine G-Boxx2 und dann noch ein paar Alurohre und das ganze zusammengeschweißt und fertig ist mein Rahmen mit G-Boxx...  

Meine Frage war was das neue Ion mit G-Boxx kosten soll und wann auf den Markt kommt bzw. lieferbar ist?

Aber ich werd interresse halber mal anfragen was die G-Boxx2 so kostet, oder weiß das schon wer?


----------



## Lasse (29. Dezember 2007)

Helft einem mäßig technisch versierten Mitleser doch bitte mal auf die Sprünge. Wenn die Magneten die Sperrklinken hochdrücken, wie werden dann die äußeren Scheiben mitgenommen? Ist die Animation nur ungenau und die Klinken klappen hoch bis in die Vertiefungen an der Innenseite der Scheiben, oder ist da irgendwo anders ein Effekt, den ich nicht begreife?

THX für Infos,

guten Rutsch!


----------



## mountainlion (29. Dezember 2007)

@ launischerbär,

mag ja sein das das deine Frage war (in Gedanken) aber die hast du so nicht gestellt.

Gedankenlesen kann ich leider noch nicht, und kann daher auch nicht wissen das du dir das Ion bestellen willst.

Leute denen man aus kollegialer Hilfsbereitschaft heraus helfen will, und die einem mit dem hier -><- antworten sind mir die liebsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (30. Dezember 2007)

Lasse schrieb:


> Helft einem mäßig technisch versierten Mitleser doch bitte mal auf die Sprünge. Wenn die Magneten die Sperrklinken hochdrücken, wie werden dann die äußeren Scheiben mitgenommen? Ist die Animation nur ungenau und die Klinken klappen hoch bis in die Vertiefungen an der Innenseite der Scheiben, oder ist da irgendwo anders ein Effekt, den ich nicht begreife?
> 
> THX für Infos,
> 
> guten Rutsch!



Ohne es zu wissen vermute ich das die Klinken in die Vertiefungen gehen. Praktisch wie ein Freilauf mit Magneten statt Federn.


----------



## Falco Mille (2. Januar 2008)

Die Darstellung ist vereinfacht. Die Klinken rasten ähnlich wie Freilaufklinken in Vertiefungen ein.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KLT (2. Januar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Darstellung ist vereinfacht. Die Klinken rasten ähnlich wie Freilaufklinken in Vertiefungen ein.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Hallo Falco, erstmal alles Gute zum neuen Jahr.
Wollte mal das Thema g-boxx2 und Endurorahmen wieder aufbringen. Gibts schon Neuigkeiten ob und wann das g-boxx2 in einem Rahmen a la Helius FR Platz findet?


----------



## tfj77 (5. Januar 2008)

hallo nicolai`s!
vorerst gratulation zu eurer wirklich gelungenen promotion aktion rund um das mysterium "g-boxx 2". 
das innenleben überflügelt wirklich alles bisher dagewesene. eine neue generation wir quasi eingeleutet. bei soviel neuem gibt es natürlich auch fragen über fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt schon einige davon beantworten??

 - "welche standzeit wird dem getriebe gegeben (service)?"

 - "welche ketten werden eingesetzt (kettenschloss oder genietet)?"

 - "welche teile außer der kette und den ritzeln unterliegen verschleiß?"

 - "müssen die magnete getauscht werden?"

 - "das innenleben der boxx würde auch ein kleineres gehäuße erlauben - ist das angedacht?"

 - "ist in das ritzelpaket der kurbel ein freilauf integriert?"

 - "verwendet ihr hinterradnaben mit oder ohne freilauf (dreht sich die kette ohne zu kurbeln)?"

 - "mit dieser bauform des getriebes ist die anzahl der gänge beschränkt (breite) ist ein getriebe mit mehr gängen angedacht oder wird die freeride version nur anders abgestuft sein?"

 - "ist der preis von ca. 750 Euro für getriebe und drehgriff realistisch?"

 - "wird der drehmoment ausschließlich über die drei im 120 grad winkel angeordneten bolzen an das antriebsritzel übertragen?"

nun eine technische Frage: "wie am bild http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx2/photo#5132072814536649922 zu sehen sind hier fünf magnete in der magnetkupplung integriert - wenn im getriebe zb. der vierte gang eingelegt ist, dann ist die erste und siebte kupplung nicht durch magnetkraft beaufschlagt weil ja nur 5 magnete in der kupplung sind, wie wird es verhindert dass die freilaufklinken (mitnahmeklinken) nicht durch fliehkräfte nach außen gedrückt werden?"


vielen dank und gute verkaufszahlen für euren GENIESTREICH wünscht euch

tfj


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Januar 2008)

Die G-Boxx II gibt es ausschließlich zum OEM Verkauf an Bikehersteller, nicht für den Aftermarket, bzw. Zubehörmarkt. Alle verfügbaren Informationen wurden bereits auf www.g-boxx.com und www.g-boxx.org veröffentlicht. Herstelleranfragen zu Universal Transmissions Produkten können an die dort angegeben Email Adressen gerichtet werden. Sobald es neue Informationen gibt, werden diese ebenfalls dort veröffentlicht. Ich muss noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass die G-Boxx II Getriebe nicht von Nicolai gebaut und vertrieben werden, sondern von Universal Transmissions. Detailfragen zu Universal Transmuissios Produkten können von mir hier nicht beantwortet. Dieses Herstellerforum dient dem technischen Support zu Nicolai Produkten.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Wilhelm (21. Januar 2008)

Im "NICOLAI Manufacturer Forum" auf "Mountain Bike Review" gibt es zwar derzeit keine neuen Informationen zur G-Boxx 2, doch interessante Beiträge von G-Boxx 1-Usern: http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=139.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (27. Januar 2008)

Gibts schon Bilder eines G-Boxx2 Evos? Ab wann wird mit dem Verkauf von G-Boxx2 Nicolais zu rechnen sein? Die G-Boxx2 Hat ja laut HP ein Gewicht von 4,4kg. Wie schwer war die G-Boxx1?


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Januar 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder eines G-Boxx2 Evos? Ab wann wird mit dem Verkauf von G-Boxx2 Nicolais zu rechnen sein? Die G-Boxx2 Hat ja laut HP ein Gewicht von 4,4kg. Wie schwer war die G-Boxx1?


 
Lt. Angabe ist die "G-Boxx 1" 800g schwerer als die 7-Gang "G-Boxx 2".
G-Con-kompatible NICOLAI "Nucleon TST Evo"-Prototypen gab es auf der Eurobike 2006* und 2007** zu sehen, allerdings mit der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx.

*http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288767
*http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288768
*http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288769
*http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/288770
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3816944&postcount=166
**http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104938468467490594
**http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part3/photo#5104933885737383826


----------



## mountainlion (29. Januar 2008)

der Wilhelm is immer on top mit Fotos und Infos 

besten Dank an dieser Stelle dafür


----------



## Wilhelm (29. Januar 2008)

mountainlion schrieb:


> der Wilhelm is immer on top mit Fotos und Infos
> 
> besten Dank an dieser Stelle dafür


 
 ...


----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Januar 2008)

Danke Wilhelm. Super.
Wird es das EVO auch mit G-Boxx2 zu kaufen geben? Oder wird es von Nicolai nur ein GB2 ION geben?


----------



## mountainlion (30. Januar 2008)

warum nicht, G-con standard ist ja der Gleiche


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2008)

Die Studie oben gefällt mir zehnmal besser als dieses Getriebe Ion.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2008)

@Wilhelm: Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild vom Alutech G Boxx II Pudel, auf dem das Ausfallende mit dem Ritzel zu sehen ist ? Mich würde interessieren, ob und wie dort die Kette gespannt wird.


----------



## TZR (30. Januar 2008)

Kommt denn außer verschiebbaren Ausfallenden noch was in Betracht?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2008)

Das denke ich ja auch, aber das Detail würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (30. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Wilhelm: Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild vom Alutech G Boxx II Pudel, auf dem das Ausfallende mit dem Ritzel zu sehen ist ? Mich würde interessieren, ob und wie dort die Kette gespannt wird.


 
@san_andreas
Die besten Bilder mit den Ausfallenden, die ich gefunden habe, sind diese beiden:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/imagexl/frames/G-Boxx 08 044.jpg
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part1/photo#5104589721418015026







Details sind leider kaum zu erkennen.

Die Ausfallenden wirken aus der Entfernung denjenigen des "Pudel DH" ähnlich, welche jedoch nicht verschiebbar sind (http://www.alutech-bikes.com/imagexl/frames/Pudel DH 003.jpg).


----------



## TZR (30. Januar 2008)

Sieht für mich nach ner Schraubachse statt Steckachse aus. Vielleicht einfach horizontale Ausfallenden?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2008)

Ich werd mal bei Alutech nachfragen. Trotzdem danke für die Bilder.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Hier mal wieder News ! Die ersten Bilder von meinem Pudel mit G Boxx 2 sind da (wird noch lackiert / eloxiert):


----------



## tfj77 (16. März 2008)

sehr sehr schön das teil!!!

wie schwer und wie teuer???

ein blick ins innere der box wäre ja genial auf der UT seite kann mann ja nicht viel erkennen!!!!!  


grüsse tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Noch ist der Rahmen bei Alutech ! Habe ihn noch nicht wiegen können !
Listenpreis kostet der Rahmen in den Standardfarben 3299,- Euro mit G Boxx 2, also ungefähr soviel wie ein hochwertiger DH-Rahmen mit paar Schaltungsteilen (die Suntour-Variante koomt auf 3099,-).

Wenn ich ihn habe, kann ich ja mal ins Innere gucken !


----------



## tfj77 (16. März 2008)

danke für die infos!!!!

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Noch ist der Rahmen bei Alutech ! Habe ihn noch nicht wiegen können !
> Listenpreis kostet der Rahmen in den Standardfarben 3299,- Euro mit G Boxx 2, also ungefähr soviel wie ein hochwertiger DH-Rahmen mit paar Schaltungsteilen (die Suntour-Variante koomt auf 3099,-).
> 
> Wenn ich ihn habe, kann ich ja mal ins Innere gucken !



wie meinst du ins innere kucken? die box aufmachen? 
da siehst du nicht viel weil die ganze "goggy magic" in der Hohlachse unter den Ritzeln passiert. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## kuka.berlin (16. März 2008)

Ansonsten  eine Seite zurück blättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Meinst Du, die rechteckige Platte mit dem "g" läßt sich nicht abnehmen ? Da sollte man schon etwas darunter erkennen können.


----------



## TZR (16. März 2008)

Na endlich gibts sowas nicht nur auf Messen und in Katalogen. Gibts auch einen Preis für eine Version mit V-Boxx?


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Siehe oben ! Preis mit V-Boxx 3099,- Euro !
Jürgen hat mir aber zur G-Boxx geraten, da vorallem die Servicefrage bei Suntour wohl noch nicht ganz geklärt ist. Mir war es bei so einem Produkt eh lieber, den Hersteller hier in Deutschland zu haben. Der Service bei Universal Transmissions war bei Fragen zumindest schon mal super.
Der Drehgriff läßt sich laut UT übrigens auf Anfrage auch kürzer, d.h. schmaler produzieren, muß aber in der Fräse geändert werden.


----------



## mountainlion (16. März 2008)

TZR schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch einen Preis für eine Version mit V-Boxx?





			
				san_andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...(die Suntour-Variante koomt auf 3099,-).


.


----------



## TZR (16. März 2008)

Ach ja, ich hatte da gerade was von einem normalen DH-Rahmen mit Schaltungsteilen und dessen EUR-genauen Preis gelesen.


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2008)

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass der Preis jetzt wirklich konkurrenzfähig ist.
Wenn Du den ungefähren Preis für einen "normalen" hochwertigen DH-Rahmen annimmst, ich sag mal 2000-2500 Euro, und gute Kurbeln, Innenlager, Schaltwerk, Ritzel, Kettenführung und Schalthebel addierst, landest Du schon auch in dieser Preisregion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (17. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Wilhelm: Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild vom Alutech G Boxx II Pudel, auf dem das Ausfallende mit dem Ritzel zu sehen ist ? Mich würde interessieren, ob und wie dort die Kette gespannt wird.


 
@san_andreas: Sehr feines Gerät. Wie ist das mit der Verstellbarkeit der Ausfallenden zur Spannung der Kette gelöst?


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2008)

Das weiß ich auch noch nicht ! Werde jetzt doch mal den JÜ fragen !


----------



## mountainlion (17. März 2008)

naja sonst nimm eine leichte Hollow Halflink Kette für SingleSpeeder, die kannst wenigstens auch ohne verschiebbare Ausfallenden besser auf die richtige Länge bringen


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2008)

Kalle hat mir eh eine Single-Speed-Kette empfohlen von Wippermann, aus Edelstahl. Was haltet Ihr von der ?
Das Ausfallende ist übrigens tatsächlich verschieblich, d.h. die Kette ist easy zu spannen. Das kleine Teil auf der Kettenstrebe ist zur Montage einer kleinen Kettenführung aus dem Hause Nicolai.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (17. März 2008)

Und warum sollte so eine Führung nötig sein? Braucht man ja beim Singlespeeder auch nicht. Preis ist wirklich erstaunlich. Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Gerät.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (17. März 2008)

Gerade entdeckt:
Rotec baut scheibar auch G-Con kompatible Rahmen


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2008)

Schaut nicht übel aus. Nur die zwei Kettenstreben auf der linken Seite und das Damenrad-Oberrohr finde ich nicht so schön !


----------



## TZR (17. März 2008)

Aus diesem Grund könnte man direkt sagen, daß es wohl doch ziemlich übel aussieht.


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2008)

Man will ja höflich bleiben...


----------



## Yetiroland (27. März 2008)

@san andreas

nix für ungut aber wenn man mal unvorbereitet vom Rad absteigen muss, dann bist als Mann schon froh für so ein Oberrohr

da gibt es noch eine etwas entschärftere Version
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97295&highlight=Rotec&page=20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2008)

Das ist doch die Variante mit Lawill-Hinterbau und Rohloff-Box, oder ?
Ich steh total auf Rotec, aber die Getriebedinger finde ich bisher echt unschön.
Hat jemand Bilder vom Diamondback Sabbath ? Das schaut sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Lamyluu (28. März 2008)

http://i1.pinkbike.com/photo/1361/pbpic1361991.jpg


----------



## tfj77 (29. März 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104604019364147634

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/Eurobike07Part2/photo#5104604066608787906

http://www.diamondback.co.uk/sabbath.aspx


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Fast vier Wochen später endlich fertig:


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Box und Hinterrad:


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2008)

Und...ähhhmmm...was ist das genaue Gewicht genau in dem abgebildetem Aufbau?

G.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Rahmen: Alutech Pudel DH G-Boxx 2, Grösse L
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Steuersatz: Alutech X-Long mit Reducer
Drehgriff G-Boxx mit Schaltzügen
Gesamt: 9420 g

Gabel: Fox 40 RC2, harte Feder, 3320 g
Vorbau: Sunline V-One, 197 g
Lenker: Sunline V-One, 277 g
Griffe: ODI Rogue (Gripshift), 145 g
Bremse vo.: Avid Juicy 7, 348 g
Bremse hi.: Avid Juicy 7, 368 g
Laufrad vo. mit Reifen, Scheibe: 2410 g
Laufrad hi. mit Reifen, Scheibe, Adapter, Ritzel : 2720 g
Kette: Sram 970, gekürzt, 230 g
Pedale: NS Legbeater, 642 g
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire S-Pro, gekürzt, 250 g
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR, 139 g
Spacer: Hope, 6 g
Aheadkappe: Chris King, 17 g
Sattelspanner: Tune Würger, 33 g
Gesamt: 11102 g

Insgesamt: 9420 g + 11102 g = 20522 g

Das sind die mehrfach nachgewogenen Gewichte. Das Bike sollte also ~20,5 kg wiegen. Laut der Waage im Shop sind es 22,0 kg. 
Ist mir eigentlich egal, aber die Diskrepanz verwundert schon. Vorallem ist es gefühlt nicht so viel und das Messebike vom Jürgen lag mit schwereren Teilen bei 19,3kg.
Werde nochmal woanders wiegen.
Macht jedenfalls Sauspaß !


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2008)

Ganz schön ausführlich 

Dachte die Fox40 wäre leichter...haben wohl doch wieder auf Sicherheit zurückgerüstet.

G.


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2008)

Die Fox hat noch einen relativ langen Schaft und die härteste Feder, incl. Kralle. Die ist deutlich schwerer als die Standardfeder aus Titan, die natürlich erheblich weniger Wicklungen hat. Daher der Unterschied. 3,1 kg mit Titanfeder dürften schon hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (24. April 2008)

Paar Fragen:
Wie war das jetzt mit den Ausfallenden? Horizontal?
Schlägt die Kette echt auf die Strebe? Warum? Verändernde Kettenspannung durch ganz leichtes Eiern?
Wie ist das mit dem Wippen? Durch Kettenzug wird der Hinterbau schon leicht nach oben gezogen (einfedern), weil das hintere Ritzel kleiner ist. Dazu kommt noch der Pedaldruck nach unten.
Rätselhaft ist mir der Knick im Unterrohr, der erstens nicht schön aussieht und zweitens eine progressive Anlenkung verhindert. Und die Sache sicherlich instabiler macht. Alles nur, damit Einfachbrücken mehr Luft haben?


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Ausfallenden sind horizontal. Kette muß ja gespannt werden.
Was soll eiern ? Da schlägt gar nix auf die Strebe. Die Kette spannt sich doch unter dem Pedaldruck.
Ob der minimale Größenunterschied zwischen vorderem und hinterem Ritzel wirklich eine spürbare Kraft ausüben kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## TZR (25. April 2008)

Dann brauchst du den Kettenstrebenschutz also nicht?


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Den hab ich nur drauf gemacht, falls die Kette doch mal auf die Strebe schlagen sollte. Wär doch schade um das Elox.


----------



## mountainlion (25. April 2008)

da wäre dann aber so ein selbstklebender CarbonFolienschutz leichter und edler


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

Es ist ja immer noch Raum für Verbesserungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (25. April 2008)

viel spaß noch damit!


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2008)

So, nochmal in Ruhe nachgewogen. Es sind genau 20,7 kg ! Paßt also doch zusammen.


----------



## TZR (26. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Den hab ich nur drauf gemacht, falls die Kette doch mal auf die Strebe schlagen sollte. Wär doch schade um das Elox.



Dann bräuchtest du aber auch nur wenige cm.


----------



## tfj77 (20. Mai 2008)

habe mir sagen lassen, dass bis zur eurobike der trigger seriennähe erreicht haben wird und das die rasterung des freilaufs in der g-boxx 2 noch feiner werden soll.....
das spanische msc-team fährt ja die boxx und leistet scheinbar auch entwicklungs- bzw. verbesserungsarbeit....
die freeridevariante mit mehr gängen soll allerdings noch auf sich warten lassen....????

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Mai 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> habe mir sagen lassen, dass bis zur eurobike der trigger seriennähe erreicht haben wird und das die rasterung des freilaufs in der g-boxx 2 noch feiner werden soll.....
> das spanische msc-team fährt ja die boxx und leistet scheinbar auch entwicklungs- bzw. verbesserungsarbeit....
> die freeridevariante mit mehr gängen soll allerdings noch auf sich warten lassen....????
> 
> grüsse tfj77



Besten Dank für die Infos, tfj77. Ist zwar nicht so schön, daß die Mehrgangversion noch dauert, doch verglichen zu der offenbar noch längst nicht produktionsreifen V-Boxx von SR SUNTOUR (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336098) kommt Kalle´s G-Boxx 2 schon gut "in die Gänge". Dies sieht man nicht zuletzt an mehreren fahrfertigen G-Boxx 2-Projekten wie (abgesehen von Kalle NICOLAI´s  Ion GB2 und seinem Eingelenker-Prototyp) z.B. denen von John SULLIVAN (ROTEC,  http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2935528&postcount=608,  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4581997&postcount=348), DIAMOND BACK (http://www.diamondback.co.uk/sabbathdetails.aspx), HAVE FAITH (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198805%29:), Jürgen SCHLENDER (http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/G-Boxx.html, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpo...de/forum/showpost.php?p=4703602&postcount=356, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4703607&postcount=357) oder Frank REUBER (http://www.reuber-die-marke.de/boxxhorn.html).


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Mai 2008)

Würde auch gern ´mal ein G-Boxx 2-Bike mit Dave WEAGLE´s "Split Pivot"-Hinterbau sehen (http://www.split-pivot.com).


----------



## tfj77 (20. Mai 2008)

punktgenau - wie immer: der wilhelm!!!

grüsse
tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Mai 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> habe mir sagen lassen, dass bis zur eurobike der trigger seriennähe erreicht haben wird und das die rasterung des freilaufs in der g-boxx 2 noch feiner werden soll.....
> das spanische msc-team fährt ja die boxx und leistet scheinbar auch entwicklungs- bzw. verbesserungsarbeit....
> die freeridevariante mit mehr gängen soll allerdings noch auf sich warten lassen....????
> 
> grüsse tfj77



Habe gerade auf der MSC-Bikes-Website einen interessanten Link zu dem G-Boxx 2-Bike mit einem Artikel in der spanischen "MountainBike", Nr. 55 (2008), pp. 8-13, gefunden (*.pdf-Datei): http://mscbikes.com/images/bicis2008/Downhill/reporevoiii2008.pdf.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2008)

An dem MSC gefällt mir eigentlich nur der BOS-Dämpfer und die Hinterradnabe. Sehr sinnvoll ist auch der Schaltgriff montiert. 
Der will wohl testen, wie schnell die Züge im Fall eines Sturzes abreissen...

Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, dauert es mit der Freeride-Version noch, da schon die DH-Variante einen Haufen Geld verschlungen hat, der erstmal wieder reingeholt werden muß.
Habe übrigens gestern an meiner Box zum ersten Mal die Züge gekürzt. Alles super easy. Da merkt man, wie einfach Dinge gehen können, wenn man nicht dreimal ums Eck denkt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2008)

Genau, du kannst uns ja die ersten Einsatzerfahrungsberichte mal mitteilen. 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Mai 2008)

Mit Magnesiumpedalen liegt mein Pudel jetzt bei 20,4 kg. Die 20 kg werden auf jeden Fall noch geknackt  

Zur Box läßt sich schon mal folgendes sagen:
Das Bike liegt tatsächlich durch das zentrale Gewicht wie ein Brett auf der Piste.
Die Box schaltet sich ziemlich gut, erfordert aber eine gewisse Eingewöhnung. Die Gänge rasten dermaßen satt ein, dagegen ist eine Sram-Schaltung reinster Kinderfasching. Schalten unter Vollast funktioniert nicht zu 100%, sondern erfordert eine Art "Zwischengas", d.h. die Pedalen minimal kurz entlasten und der Gang flutscht rein. Aber welche Kettenschaltung funzt zu 100% unter Vollast, wenn ein 0,1t Fahrer voll reintritt ?
Auf jeden Fall sehr viel besser als bei einer Rohloff, da hatte ich immer das Gefühl, dass man da im Brei rumrührt.
Das funktioniert aber nach kürzester Zeit. Richtig spaßig ist das Runterschalten vor Kurven und nach der Kurve mit Vollgas weiter.
Mit dem Trigger bin ich dann vollstens zufrieden, obwohl mich am Drehgriff eigentlich nur stört, dass er so breit baut.
Der Hammer ist das Freilaufgeräusch der Box. Fetter V8-Sound aus einem Riesenresonanzkörper  

Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich sehr positiv überrscht. Vorallem legt hier ein Kleinhersteller (UT/Nicolai) ein Qualitätsniveau an den Tag, dass sollten sich Sram und Shimano mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## tfj77 (21. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> An dem MSC gefällt mir eigentlich nur der BOS-Dämpfer und die Hinterradnabe. Sehr sinnvoll ist auch der Schaltgriff montiert.
> Der will wohl testen, wie schnell die Züge im Fall eines Sturzes abreissen...
> 
> Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, dauert es mit der Freeride-Version noch, da schon die DH-Variante einen Haufen Geld verschlungen hat, der erstmal wieder reingeholt werden muß.
> Habe übrigens gestern an meiner Box zum ersten Mal die Züge gekürzt. Alles super easy. Da merkt man, wie einfach Dinge gehen können, wenn man nicht dreimal ums Eck denkt.



.......die züge hast du gekürzt und wir erfahren das so im vorbeigehen.....
 - gibts bilder -  innenleben usw.

grüsse tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2008)

Vom Innenleben vom Griff ? Mache ich gerne noch. Muß mal ne Cam organisieren.
Ist aber wirklich bestechend simpel. Eine doppelt geschlitzte Walze in der die zwei Züge jeweils per Aluplatte und Torxschraube geklemmt werden.


----------



## tfj77 (22. Mai 2008)

......bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte....
das innenleben mit der magnetkupplung und dem sogenannten herz wurden mich brennend interessieren!!!


thanx
tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2008)

Mich auch ... Aber das Ding einfach mal unnötig aufmachen, da hab ich wenig Bock drauf.
Das einfachste wäre der Deckel mit dem "g" aber da sieht man wohl außer Ketten nix.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> [...]
> Das einfachste wäre der Deckel mit dem "g" aber da sieht man wohl außer Ketten nix.



richtig!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (24. Mai 2008)

War irgendwer schon in Winterberg und hat Bilder vom Ion GB gemacht? Würde mich interessieren...

Gruß, Alex


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2008)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> War irgendwer schon in Winterberg und hat Bilder vom Ion GB gemacht? Würde mich interessieren...
> 
> Gruß, Alex



Genau
Bin schon ganz ungeduldig auf Bilder, Daten und Eindrücke. 

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Mai 2008)

ich mache morgen welche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> ich mache morgen welche...



Des hättest du schon gestern schreiben müssen  
Wäre echt tol von dir 

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (24. Mai 2008)

falls es bis morgen abend keine bilder gibt bekommt ihr auf alle fälle von mir welche


----------



## xMARTINx (25. Mai 2008)

so,hier isses,fährt sich prima,schaltet auch sehr angenehm,ist nen brandneuer schalthebel mit magneten drin und schaltet dadurch das gegenüber der gegenpol ist oder so,konnte es mir net so genau merken,trigger ist wohl noch in arbeit






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2008)

Abgesehen von der Farbe gefällts mir. 
Gabs denn schon offizielle Preise?

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Mai 2008)

offizielle preise gabs nicht aber soll wohl unterm evo,in contilackierung und in rot hab ich es auch fotographiert,bilder gibts heut abend


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2008)

Brandneuer Schalthebel ? Das ist der normale Derhgriff.
Ist wirklich schön geworden, das GB Ion ! Bin sehr auf den Preis gespannt.
Was ich interessant finde ist, dass Kalle an der oberen Rahmenaufnahme anscheinend nur die vordere Verschraubung für das Sattelrohr nutzt. Das war noch bei keinem Rahmen zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (26. Mai 2008)

Boa geil ey.....

Gefällt mir echt gut. Hätte es mir klobiger vorgestellt aber so echt fett!


----------



## andy_FAF (26. Mai 2008)

Da kann man doch nur sagen 1mal zum mitnehmen bitte 

ich hoff ein trigger wie bei sram kommt noch....


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Mai 2008)

der trigger ist in arbeit,hier noch mehr bilder





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2008)

Jetzt hät ich dann gerne noch ein Bild in schwaz/golden 

@Falco: Und ab wann gibts das jetzt zu welchen Preis zu kaufen?

G.


----------



## Condor (28. Mai 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


>


aaaaah, so sieht also ein nicht verbogener Umlenkhebel aus! 
Mir gefällt es!


----------



## Lasse (29. Mai 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Sieht sehr aufgeräumt und funktional aus.  Aber Rubber Queen im DH-Einsatz  Das spricht für einen Fahrer mit enorm geschmeidiger Fahrweise - oder Gewichtstuning in einem gefährlichen Bereich. Alternativ: sehr einfaches Gelände


----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Mai 2008)

Eine Frage:
Die G-Boxx funktioniert ja mit einer Magnetkupplung, der Schalthebel hat scheinbar auch ein Magnet verbaut. Jetzt ist es doch so, dass Magnete durch erschütterung ihre Kraft verlieren. Im DH wirds ja oft etwas ruppig, wie sieht das auf Dauer aus? Muss da einfach all Jahr die Magneten gewechselt werden oder zeigen sich die Dinger unbeeindruckt von so etwas?

Mich hat der Rahmen optisch noch nicht ganz überzeugt, muss das Bild wohl noch ein paar Tage anschauen bis ich mich daran gewöhnt hab.


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Wofür soll im Shifter ein Magnet sein ? Wen oder was soll der magnetisieren ?
Den Fahrer vielleicht oder potentielle Käufer ? 
Ich hab meinen Schifter zum Kürzen der Züge aufgemacht. Der besteht im Prinzip nur aus einer (fetten, CNC-gefrästen) Walze mit zwei Rillen, in denen die zwei Enden des Schaltzuges befestigt werden.
Der Magnet im Getriebe wird durch Drehen des Schaltgriffes durch das Getriebe hin- und hergezogen, um den entsprechenden Gang vorzuwählen.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (29. Mai 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> so,hier isses,fährt sich prima,schaltet auch sehr angenehm,ist nen brandneuer schalthebel mit magneten drin und schaltet dadurch das gegenüber der gegenpol ist oder so,konnte es mir net so genau merken,trigger ist wohl noch in arbeit



egal auch wenn im Hebel keinMagnet ist im Getriebe ist eines...Frage bleibt also weiterhin.


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Mai 2008)

Lasse schrieb:


> Sieht sehr aufgeräumt und funktional aus.  Aber Rubber Queen im DH-Einsatz  Das spricht für einen Fahrer mit enorm geschmeidiger Fahrweise - oder Gewichtstuning in einem gefährlichen Bereich. Alternativ: sehr einfaches Gelände




Schneidi hat mit einer Rubber Queen mit 1.36' die mit Abstand schnellste Zeit des ganzen Rennwochenendes gefahren, André Wagenknecht ist mit Rubber Queen Reifen meines Wissens 8. geworden und Elmar Elsner hat mit Rubber Queen den 2. Platz bei den Free Men gemacht. Das sind Fakten. Natürlich fahren wir die Rubber Queen in der DH Version!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Außerdem sind die auch vom Sponsor....


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wofür soll im Shifter ein Magnet sein ? Wen oder was soll der magnetisieren ?
> Den Fahrer vielleicht oder potentielle Käufer ?
> Ich hab meinen Schifter zum Kürzen der Züge aufgemacht. Der besteht im Prinzip nur aus einer (fetten, CNC-gefrästen) Walze mit zwei Rillen, in denen die zwei Enden des Schaltzuges befestigt werden.
> Der Magnet im Getriebe wird durch Drehen des Schaltgriffes durch das Getriebe hin- und hergezogen, um den entsprechenden Gang vorzuwählen.



Aha, interessant.....in unserem Dreh-Shifter befinden sich jedenfalls eine ganze Reihe von Neodym Magneten und übernehmen dort die Aufgabe der Schaltindexierung. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Mai 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Die G-Boxx funktioniert ja mit einer Magnetkupplung, der Schalthebel hat scheinbar auch ein Magnet verbaut. Jetzt ist es doch so, dass Magnete durch erschütterung ihre Kraft verlieren. Im DH wirds ja oft etwas ruppig, wie sieht das auf Dauer aus? Muss da einfach all Jahr die Magneten gewechselt werden oder zeigen sich die Dinger unbeeindruckt von so etwas?
> 
> Mich hat der Rahmen optisch noch nicht ganz überzeugt, muss das Bild wohl noch ein paar Tage anschauen bis ich mich daran gewöhnt hab.



Ferromagnete kann mann durch Hammerschläge in ihrem Magnetismus schwächen, nicht durch eine träge Erschütterung, wie sie beim Downhill auftritt. Wir verwenden zudem Neodym Magnete.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Mai 2008)

Das Ion GB 2 wiegt 20,5 kg und kostet inkl. Hinterradnabe, Getriebe, Kurbeln, Shifter und einer Ritzelumlenkung, die den Kettenzugvektor optimieren soll (noch in der Entwicklung) 4955,30 EUR brutto.

Zur Eurobike werden dann auch die neuen Trigger Shifter präsentiert.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Mai 2008)

@Falco: Für den Servis   

G.


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Mai 2008)

da war schneidi ja schneller als der gewinner des rennens...warum konnte er eigentlich nicht im finale starten?weiß das wer?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2008)

@Falco: Sorry, soweit hab ich den natürlich nicht aufgemacht.
Das Ion is ja wirklich heiß, aber der Preis is ja doch wieder krass.

Wie teuer kommt denn der Trigger ? Gibts den als Upgrade ?
Kommt diese Kettenumlenkung auch zur Eurobike ?


----------



## Lasse (30. Mai 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Natürlich fahren wir die Rubber Queen in der DH Version!




Ah, wußte nicht, daß es den in einer DH-Version gibt. Vom Grip habe ich da auch keine Zweifel, daß das ein konkurrenzfähiger Reifen ist. Ich dachte nur, es sei die 850-Gramm-Version.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (30. Mai 2008)

Gibts eigentlich schon Infos zur Geo? Was soll das Bike für einen Radstand haben? Wie lange ist der Hinterbau? Was für einen Lenkwinkel hat es bei 570mm?

Zum Gewicht: Ihr macht bei allen Getriebebikes nur Angaben zum Komplettgewicht des Rades, mit dem Argument (letztes Jahr WiBe), dass das Einzelgewicht des Rahmens keinen Sinn macht, da das Bike als Gesammtkontzept zu verstehen sei. Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen. Jedoch glaub ich, wer sich wirklich für so ein Rad interessiert, weiss genau welche Teile mit dem Gesammtgewicht von Rahmen, Getriebe und Hinterradnabe schon abgedeckt sind. So könnte sich der potentielle Käufer etwa ein Bild machen wie schwer das Bike in seiner Wunschausstattung wird. 

Zur Umlenkrolle:
Da hab ich jetzt den Sinn nicht ganz verstanden. Das ritzel ist liegt ja genau auf dem Drehpunkt, wieso spannt sich da die Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (30. Mai 2008)

ich meine hier hätte mal irgendwo gestanden das die geo mit dem des ion identisch ist.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2008)

Auf das Rahmengewicht kommt man schon: die Box hat um die 4,5 Kilo und dann kommt noch ein je nach Firma mehr oder weniger massiver Rahmen drauf (beim Pudel sind 9,4 kg bei Größe L inkl. Box mit Kurbel und Shifter).
Da Falco das Ion mit 20,5 kg angibt, wird der Rahmen auch in dem Bereich liegen.
Aber so wie das Bike aufgebaut ist, geht da ja noch einiges. Die Truvativ-Teile sind ja stabil, aber auf keinen Fall leicht. Die Gabel ist auch keine Worldcup, oder ? Titanfeder, ggf. Carbonlenker, leichte Pedale etc., da sollten 19kg machbar sein.


----------



## TZR (30. Mai 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> [...] Ritzelumlenkung, die den Kettenzugvektor optimieren soll (noch in der Entwicklung) 4955,30 EUR brutto.



Wippt die G-Boxx dann doch zu arg? Ich hab mal gesehen, wie bereits ein altes Nucleon (schon mit tiefem Drehpunkt) mit 1:1-Übersetzung nach hinten beim Treten wippt.
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (31. Mai 2008)

@San Andreas
Dankeschön.
Sluette:
Gleicher Radstand und gleiche Hinterbaulänge wie das ION? Das wär ja hammer.
@Falco
Kommt das ION GBII ohne eigene Hinterradnabe? Was hat es für ne Hinterbaubreite?


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

Nabe ist wohl dabei ! Siehe oben.


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> da war schneidi ja schneller als der gewinner des rennens...warum konnte er eigentlich nicht im finale starten?weiß das wer?



Naja, das mit Schneidi im Final war eine echt ärgerliche Sache, vor allem für Ihn selbst. Wir haben von Conti ja zig Varianten der Rubberqueen, mit verschiedenen Mischungen, Karkassen, Apexeinlagen etc. weil Schneidi ja für Conti entwickelt und testet. Äußerlich sehen die alle gleich aus und sind nur durch Zahlenketten und Farbpunkte zu unterscheiden. Als Schneidi kurz vor dem Rennen noch einen neuen, schnelleren Reifen wegen der abgetrockneten Strecke aufgezogen hat, ist er mit den Codierungen durcheinander gekommen und hat er sich versehentlich eine Leichtversion mit CC Karkasse gegriffen und zu wenig Druck drauf gemacht. Damit hatte er dann kurz nach dem Start einen Platten. 

Wer sich jetzt in Schadenfreude ergehen will, Bahn frei:

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Falco: Sorry, soweit hab ich den natürlich nicht aufgemacht.
> Das Ion is ja wirklich heiß, aber der Preis is ja doch wieder krass.
> 
> Wie teuer kommt denn der Trigger ? Gibts den als Upgrade ?
> Kommt diese Kettenumlenkung auch zur Eurobike ?



Kein Problem, leider kann ich Dir aber noch keinen Preis für die Trigger nennen. Den gibts dann auch erst zur Eurobike.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon Infos zur Geo? Was soll das Bike für einen Radstand haben? Wie lange ist der Hinterbau? Was für einen Lenkwinkel hat es bei 570mm?
> 
> Zum Gewicht: Ihr macht bei allen Getriebebikes nur Angaben zum Komplettgewicht des Rades, mit dem Argument (letztes Jahr WiBe), dass das Einzelgewicht des Rahmens keinen Sinn macht, da das Bike als Gesammtkontzept zu verstehen sei. Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen. Jedoch glaub ich, wer sich wirklich für so ein Rad interessiert, weiss genau welche Teile mit dem Gesammtgewicht von Rahmen, Getriebe und Hinterradnabe schon abgedeckt sind. So könnte sich der potentielle Käufer etwa ein Bild machen wie schwer das Bike in seiner Wunschausstattung wird.
> 
> ...





Eine Umlenkrolle soll es geben, weil das hintere Ritzel deutlich kleiner ist, als das vordere. Dies soll nicht die Kette spannen sondern den Kettenzug-Vector optmieren.

Mit den Gewichtsangaben sehen wir das etwas anders. Wenn da beispielsweise  ein Rahmengewicht von 9 kg steht, schreckt das viele potentielle Kunden von vorn herein ab, nicht aber ein Komplettradgewicht von 20,5 kg. Und wer sich wirklich für ein Getriebbike interessiert, kann vom Gesamtgewicht ja relativ einfach und das Rahmenkit runterrechnen.

Sobald alle Daten zu diesem Bike aufbereitet sind, die Preise kalkuliert und der Rahmen zum Knipsen im Studio war, wird das Ion GB2 wie alle anderen Rahmen mit allen Details auf unserer Webseite unter Produkte präsentiert.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Wippt die G-Boxx dann doch zu arg? Ich hab mal gesehen, wie bereits ein altes Nucleon (schon mit tiefem Drehpunkt) mit 1:1-Übersetzung nach hinten beim Treten wippt.
> Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt.



Ich kriege jedes Bike zum Wippen, glaub mir, und mit einem Downhiller ist das ein Kinderspiel.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2008)

Kannst Du den Begriff Kettenzug-Vector erklären ?
Paßt das Ding auch am Pudel ?
Jürgen Schlender hat gemeint, für diese Aufnahme auf der Strebe käme noch eine Führung von Euch. Hier:


----------



## Falco Mille (6. Juni 2008)

Der Kettenzugvector ist die Kraftlinie, in deren Richtung der Kettenzug wirkt. Ist bei einem antriebskongruenten Schwingendrehpunkt das vordere Kettenblatt deutlich größer als das hintere, führt der Kettenzug zu einer spürbaren Einfederbewegung. Dieser wollen wir mit einer Leitrolle entgegenwirken, die über dem hinteren Ritzel auf der Kettenstrebe montiert wird. Wie das Beim Pudel funktionieren kann, musst Du bitte mit Jürgen klären, die Hinterbauten sind nicht identisch.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juni 2008)

mit schneidi tut mir echt leid da er ein sehr coller typ ist,beim nächsten rennen aber dann!!!


----------



## TZR (7. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## onkel_c (11. Juni 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ich kriege jedes Bike zum Wippen, glaub mir, und mit einem Downhiller ist das ein Kinderspiel.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



dann kannst du entweder nicht fahren oder aber das fahrwerk nicht korrekt abstimmen, oder beides nicht; dann wippt's aber gewaltig  

zu schneidi: vllt. schon noch erwähnenswert, dass die strecke am sonntag nicht ganz so trocken war wie samstag und außerdem etliche bremslöcher und wurzeln mehr hatte, da viel mehr runs ... es wäre aber interessant gewesen wie schneidi ins ziel gekommen wäre ohne plattfuß.


----------



## TZR (11. Juni 2008)

onkel_c schrieb:


> dann kannst du entweder nicht fahren oder aber das fahrwerk nicht korrekt abstimmen, oder beides nicht; dann wippt's aber gewaltig



Da hilft dann eben nur noch eine Kettenzugvektorbastelei.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juni 2008)

Bin auch gespannt, wie das Ding aussehen soll ? Vorallem wie es in das Rahmendesign integriert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimpel (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Falco,

Frage wenn mann das Ion GB mit ner niedrigeren Übersetzung fährt - also bsp. mit dem 16er Ritzel hinten - würde dass das Einfedern beim Treten etwas vermindern. Ich denk mal ihr habt bestimmt kleinere Ritzel drauf gehabt...

Gruß
Jonnie


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2008)

@ Heimpel: Zumindest im DH bringt Dir ein 16 er gar nix, da Du Dich damit bei einem vernünftigem Gefälle zu Tode trittst. Das war bei mir schon mit einem 15er der Fall. Ich werde jetzt mal ein 13er ausprobieren.
Schon aus der Tabelle mit den Getriebeabstufungen sieht man, das man eher ein 12er Ritzel braucht, je mehr man sich im DH-Bereich einer "normalen" DH-Kettenblatt-Ritzelkombination annähern will.
Dann leidet halt die Bergaufperformance etwas. (Dafür empfiehlt Kalle das 14er, um noch etwas bergauf zu kommen)

Bin gespannt, wie dieses Kettenzugdings aussehen wird. (Mir ist das Einfedern nicht soo aufgefallen, dass man extra die Kette umlenken müsste. Ich hab etwas am Propedal rumgespielt, aber auch nur minimal.)


----------



## Heimpel (17. Juni 2008)

Das man mit dem 16er rudern müsste wie ein Irrer ist mir klar... geht mir mehr ums Prinzip.
Ich bastel momentan nämlich selber an nem Rahmen (auch mit Getriebe, aber über zwei Kassetten mit 11-20 Zähnen). Ob´s was wird ist noch fraglich - aber mir geht´s sowieso mehr um den Prozess als um das Rad ansich.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2008)

Ideal wäre wohl ein gleich großes Ritzel vorne und hinten, damit kein Kettenzug entsteht. Dann muß halt alles im Getriebe ablaufen.


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Juni 2008)

Ralf TRÖGER, der seinen CENTURION-gelabelten LAWWILLartigen "Stonedigger" mit dem G-Boxx 1-Getriebe auf der Eurobike 2006 vorstellte, kommt mit seinem Projekt offenbar voran, wie seiner Website zu entnehmen ist: http://www.troeger-engineering.de. Er plant nun eine ganze Baureihe von Parallelhinterbau-Getriebebikes, offenbar auf Basis der G-Boxx 1 ("Stonedigger" DH, FR, Enduro, AMS), allerdings ohne weitere Zusammenarbeit mit CENTURION. Er ist auf der Suche nach einem kooperierenden Hersteller für seine Rahmen und peilt einen Rahmenset-Preis von  4000-4500 an. Bis zum Anlauf einer Serienproduktion bietet er an, vorbestellte Rahmen bei 50 % Anzahlung zu bauen (derzeit als Privatperson ohne Garantieanspruch). Mit einer G-Boxx 2 ließe sich die Anlenkung des unteren Lenkers wohl nicht so ohne Weiteres realisieren.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2008)

Das war mir ja klar, dass Centurion da die Hosen voll hat, dass Ding zu realisieren.
Aber auf der Messe läßt sich mit den gleichen vollen Hosen halt gut stinken...


----------



## Heimpel (20. Juni 2008)

Ein Verdammt wahres Wort!


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das war mir ja klar, dass Centurion da die Hosen voll hat, dass Ding zu realisieren.
> Aber auf der Messe läßt sich mit den gleichen vollen Hosen halt gut stinken...



Auf der Website von "SlogDesign" (http://www.slogdesign.de), die den Steingräber alias Stonedigger für die Friedrichshafener Messe 2006 gestylt hatten, war noch vor einiger Zeit zu lesen, daß sie an der Weiterentwicklung des Bikes arbeiten würden. Doch so ist der Läben äben ...


----------



## Falco Mille (1. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das war mir ja klar, dass Centurion da die Hosen voll hat, dass Ding zu realisieren.
> Aber auf der Messe läßt sich mit den gleichen vollen Hosen halt gut stinken...



Wunderbare Worte....

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Falco, kann man schon mal paar GBoxx-Trigger reservieren ? Werdens jetzt zwei, einer links, einer rechts oder einer ?


----------



## Robo3000 (6. Juli 2008)

Ja das Stonedigger bike von General sieht echt klasse aus. 

Denke das neue wird unter 20 kg und dann hab ich eins im kommenden Jahr 

Die Bilder von der Webpage gehören mal größer dargestellt:


----------



## Wilhelm (7. Juli 2008)

Bin ´mal sehr gespannt auf das weitere Gedeihen von Ralf TRÖGER´s  "Steingräber"-Projekt(en), z.B. auf die neue Version des Rahmens ("zweite Evolutionsstufe") ohne Sitzdom (http://www.troeger-engineering.de/content/projekte/dh_zukunft.html). Auch ließe sich mit der angekündigten "light"-Version der ROHLOFF SpeedHub weitere Masse einsparen. Ein gutes Design für seine Bikes bekäme er ja z.B. hier gemacht: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WHY?                    Gesellschaft b.R. Form und Fläche Gestaltung*[/FONT]                                                [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                    Dipl.-Ing. Karlheinz Nicolai | Dipl.-Des. Hoshi - K. Yoshida[/FONT]                                                [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schubertstr.                    23 [/FONT]                                                [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D-79104                    Freiburg [/FONT]                                                [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+49-(0)761                    503 1458 [/FONT](http://www.whyex.com).


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Juli 2008)

*Bionicon Â»B-BoxxÂ«: Kurbel mit Getriebe-Einheit!
**
(*16.07.08/df) Das darf als kleine Sensation gelten: WÃ¤hrend Sram mit seiner "HammerSchmidt" Kurbel-Getriebeeinheit fÃ¼r manche ein nerviges Topsecret-Tamtam veranstaltet, entwickelte Bionicon klammheimlich zusammen mit Nicolai (aR wusste es bereits) ein Ã¤hnliches System - und verÃ¶ffentlicht es nun mit detailierten Infos und Fotos erstmals in einer bekannten Fachzeitschrift. 

Definitv wird das neue Kurbel-Getriebe bei der Eurobike vorgestellt. Realistischer Serienstart wird wohl 2009 sein. Laut Interview mit GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer Daniel Kohl wird das gekapselte und somit enorm wartungsarme 2-fach Getriebe (spÃ¤ter sogar als 3-fach denkbar) zunÃ¤chst in Bionicon Bikes eingebaut sein. Daniel Kohl sieht aber auch Anwendungen im Urban Bike-Bereich, wo vielleicht - gemÃ¤Ã einen Simplicity-Modell "bei einem Dreifach-Kurbelgetriebe â das Ritzel am Hinterrad ganz entfallen kann ("Drei GÃ¤nge reichen in der Stadt oft aus."). Und sagt zwischen den Zeilen: Bei TrekkingrÃ¤dern ist ein Zweifach-Getriebe vorn mit Nabe 8-fach im Hinterrad garnicht mal so undenkbar. 

*Nicolai mischt mit*
Sein Name "B-Boxx" lÃ¤sst darauf schlieÃen, dass der deutsche Fahrradgenius Kalle Nicolai (LÃ¼bbrechtsen; Nicolai entwickelte vor lÃ¤ngerer Zeit bereits eine Rahmen integrierte Nabenschaltung namens "G-Boxx" und verbaut diese in "Nicolai"-Mountainbikes knapp oberhalb der Kurbel) seine Finger im Spiel hat. Mit dem Inwall GmbH (die Macher von Bionicon) GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer Daniel Kohl seit vier Jahren eine Kooperation pflegt. 

Sorgen um eventuelle Patentstreitigkeiten mit Sram brÃ¤uchte das Techniker-Team vom Tegernsee wohl keine zu haben â ist zu horen. SchlieÃlich verwendet Bionicon â das hatte man uns weit vor der nun publizierten VerÃ¶ffentlichung verraten â bei seiner "B-Boxx" eine magnetische Ansteuerungstechnik der Klinken, die sich in die GetrieberÃ¤der ein"haken". 






















Quelle: *Aktiv-Radfahren* (http://www.radfahren.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4290&mode=&order=0&thold=0, http://www.radfahren.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=4295&mode=&order=0&thold=0)


----------



## Xiper (17. Juli 2008)

Ohhh man ich habe Tränen in den Augen vom Lachen. Truvativ ist am Arsch...... ;D


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Juli 2008)

und tobi und stefan tun mir jetzt schon leid, die werden jetzt wohl 25 stunden am tag ran müssen.

wie geil ist das denn?

gruß,
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich finde Getriebekurbeln total absurd. Hinten hängt immer noch der ganze Schaltungsschotter rum.
Oder vorne Getriebekurbel und hinten Nabe. Ganz toll. Warum nicht einfach eine komplette Box ?


----------



## Xiper (17. Juli 2008)

Naja der Vorteil liegt darin, dass die Kette immer auf gleicher Höhe vorne Abläuft und man so den Antriebseinflüssen Herr wird. Und wenn man ehh nur 2 Gänge will ist es doch auch supper. Man benutzt dann hinten eine SSP-Nabe. Damit gibts hinten kein Schaltwerk was abreissen kann und keine zusätzliche ungefederte Masse.
Also wenn ich mal geld habe, dann gibts nen UFO DS mit dem Teil vorne drinne!

Meine Frage ist wie befestigt man das Ding? ICSG oder gibts das nur für speziellen Bionicon Rahmen?!?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Am ICSG solls befestigt werden.
Ok, für Dual-Speed-Bikes mags Sinn machen, aber ich finde, dass man mit der Kurbel mit zwei Kettenblättern mit einer guten Führung kaum Probleme hat. Da sollte man doch lieber mal das Thema Schaltwerk hinten angehen.
Aber es ist natürlich schlau, die Getriebetechnik auch noch zumindest teilweise an die Schaltungsfahrer zu verkaufen.


----------



## TZR (17. Juli 2008)

Xiper schrieb:


> Naja der Vorteil liegt darin, dass die Kette immer auf gleicher Höhe vorne Abläuft und man so den Antriebseinflüssen Herr wird.



Kann man so eigentlich nicht sagen. Wenn hinten mit Ritzeln geschaltet wird, ändert sich die Richtung des Kettenzugs immer noch mit jedem Gang. Ist hinten eine Nabenschaltung, verhält sich das trotz gleichbleibender Zugrichtung auch in jedem Gang anders. In den kleinen Gängen reagiert der Hinterbau wegen der Übersetzung stärker auf den Kettenzug.


----------



## 3.14 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Habe ich da was übersehen, oder wird wirklich nicht klar wie das geschaltet wird (also mit Fingern, Füßen, Zähnen...)?
Ich sehe da weder Züge noch Knöpfe (vgl. Schlumpf).
Vielleicht weiß da einer von Euch mehr drüber.

Grüße, Peter...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2008)

Mit WLAN, Bluetooth oder so.


----------



## Condor (17. Juli 2008)

Ich meine auf dem vorletzten Bild da etwas zu sehen, vllt ist es aber auch einfach die Aufnahme zur Montage!?

P.S: Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob die Entwicklung erst begonnen hat, als SRAM anfing großkotzig-amerikanisch die Hammerschmidt zu hypen...


----------



## JFR (17. Juli 2008)

Daniel Kohl schrieb:
			
		

> Den Gangwechsel steuern wir magnetisch an, das System stammt aus der "G-Boxx-2" und ist patentiert.
> Wir peilen ein Gewicht von etwa 1120 Gramm an, das sind bereinigte 200 Gramm mehr als Dreifachkurbel mit Umwerfer.
> Die "B-Boxx" lässt sich theoretisch in jeden Rahmen mit "ISCG"-Aufnahme integrieren.



Zu den 200 Gramm käme dann noch das Gewicht der Kettenführung hinzu. Zudem wird nicht zwischen ISCG und ISCG05 differenziert. 
Vielleicht passt es ja für beide Standards.


----------



## Ialocin (18. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sorry, ich finde Getriebekurbeln total absurd. Hinten hängt immer noch der ganze Schaltungsschotter rum.
> Oder vorne Getriebekurbel und hinten Nabe. Ganz toll. Warum nicht einfach eine komplette Box ?



Das sehe ich genauso. Solange wie ich hinten noch mit dem normalen Schaltwerk rumgurken muss, macht die Getriebekurbel für mich vorne wenig Sinn, da diese ja lediglich die 3 Kettenblätter obsolet macht. OK, die Kette wird kürzer und man hat Möglichkeiten für neue Federungskonzepte. 
Aber vielleicht ermöglicht es ja so die Entwicklung einer Getriebenabe für das Hinterrad, die kompakter und leichter ist als die gängigen Teile von Rohloff, dann sieht die Sache schon wieder etwas anders aus. Wer sagt denn, dass alle Gänge über ein Getriebe zu schalten sein müssen? Vielleicht ein interessanter Ansatz für eine leichte, voll gekapselte Schaltung.

Tom


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann mir de Getriebekurbel sehr gut als Alternative zu normalen Umwerfern an FR Bikes vorstellen. Das Schlagen der Kette findet ja so gut wie nur vorne statt. Preislich ist halt eine Box zur Zeit immer noch ein Overkill. Bleibt abzuwarten wie die Getriebekurbel preislich ausfällt und ob sie bedinungslos kompatibel mit bestehenden Bikes ist. Wenn dem so wäre würde ich mir auch überlegen eine zu zu legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

Wieso preislicher Overkill ?
Die Gboxx 2 liegt zumindest bei Alutech bei einem Aufpreis von ca. 700-800 Euro.
Da kommt man mit allen Teilen locker drauf.


----------



## Yetiroland (22. Juli 2008)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Bionicon Â»B-BoxxÂ«: Kurbel mit Getriebe-Einheit!
> **
> (*16.07.08/df) Das darf als kleine Sensation gelten: WÃ¤hrend Sram mit seiner "HammerSchmidt" Kurbel-Getriebeeinheit fÃ¼r manche ein nerviges Topsecret-Tamtam veranstaltet, entwickelte Bionicon klammheimlich zusammen mit Nicolai (aR wusste es bereits) ein Ã¤hnliches System - und verÃ¶ffentlicht es nun mit detailierten Infos und Fotos erstmals in einer bekannten Fachzeitschrift.
> 
> ...



irgendwie schaut das alles aus wie der mountain-drive von Schlumpf Innovations
http://www.schlumpf.ch/md_dt.htm


----------



## JFR (22. Juli 2008)

Alle Planetengetriebe sehen sich ähnlich.
Es kommt darauf an, wie das ganze geschaltet wird.


----------



## Sir Chickenway (30. Juli 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mit WLAN, Bluetooth oder so.



Warum nicht? Ist doch bei den neuen Motorrädern so, dass das zeugs per Funk gesteuert wird, oder nicht?

Ich hab den Sinn der Getriebekurbel auch noch nicht ganz verstanden. Entweder man baut sich ne Kettenschaltung hin, oder eine Nabenschaltung. Bei ersterem macht ja die Getriebekurbel keinen sinn, da man trotzdem den Nachteil der Kettenschaltung hat. Bei zweiterem macht die Kurbel auch nicht sinn da die meisten Nabenschaltungen ja schon genug gänge besitzen bzw. eine Abstufung über eine Bandbreite haben, bei der ein zweiter Gang vorne total unnütz ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Juli 2008)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ist doch bei den neuen Motorrädern so, dass das zeugs per Funk gesteuert wird, oder nicht?
> 
> Ich hab den Sinn der Getriebekurbel auch noch nicht ganz verstanden. Entweder man baut sich ne Kettenschaltung hin, oder eine Nabenschaltung. Bei ersterem macht ja die Getriebekurbel keinen sinn, da man trotzdem den Nachteil der Kettenschaltung hat. Bei zweiterem macht die Kurbel auch nicht sinn da die meisten Nabenschaltungen ja schon genug gänge besitzen bzw. eine Abstufung über eine Bandbreite haben, bei der ein zweiter Gang vorne total unnütz ist.



beim motorrad laden sich aber auch die batterien von alleine auf beim fahren , würde man das beim bike so machen würden auch wieder alle übers gewicht heulen. (noch mehr als sonst schon) außerdem ist das zugkeilgetriebe mit den magneten eine schöne idee wie ich finde.

anbei - wirkliches getriebe wiegt ne tonne, und entweder die leute regen sich über die ungefederte masse am heck oder das breite tretlager im rahmen auf.

klassisches schaltwerk ist leicht aber die leute mäkeln über dreckempfindlichkeit, haltbarkeit und kettenschlagen. umwerfer das gleiche. 

will man den leuten zumindest am umwerfer erstmal ne alternative bieten die nur ein paar gramm mehr wiegt, dafür aber leichter zu schalten ist (rückwärts, vorwärts, stand), und ne kettenführung, umwerfer und den ganzen rotz drum rum obsolet macht

da wird *gemeckert*.  irgendwie bescheuert. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## tfj77 (1. August 2008)

denke die b-boxx ist wieder ein schritt in die richtige richtung, vordenker bzw. querdenker werden wohl immer kritisiert werden das war schon zu leonardo da vinci`s zeit so.......

ich glaube ein bild des nicolai bzw. UT triggers entdeckt zu haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher - leider sehr unscharf -
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx2/photo#5229619512020860722


weitere infos:  http://gates-nicolai.dbap.de/SID=si1cc87253ff891d11440ea995b45d93/index.php?pid=821

grüsse
tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2008)

Das ist doch ein stinknormaler Sram-Trigger. Schön wärs wenn der passen würde.


----------



## Wilhelm (5. August 2008)

In diesem Thread hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285006&page=4, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4937090&postcount=130, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4956078&postcount=131) erzählt "Ralf10" von seinem kürzlich ausgelieferten (1 von 50) BERGAMONT "Big Air G9" (http://bergamont.de/html/bergamont/g/datenblaetter/DBBig_Air_G9_08.pdf) mit der SR SUNTOUR "X-Off V-Boxx FR9" (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...2ce138fa/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1805). Das Getriebe hat nur 40 km gehalten (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4970362&postcount=134). Soviel zum Stand der Dinge bei SR SUNTOUR.
:kotz:​


----------



## san_andreas (5. August 2008)

Hehe, da kann ich nur zärtlich grinsend meine GBoxx 2 streicheln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (6. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hehe, da kann ich nur zärtlich grinsend meine GBoxx 2 streicheln...


​


----------



## tfj77 (12. August 2008)

wieder mal was neues von einem französischem bastler:
8 gänge, 1600g leicht extrem klein sehr schön....

http://audric.pinkbike.com/album/french-engineering/


WER VON EUCH GETRIEBE ENTHUSIASTEN WIRD DIE EUROBIKE AN DEN HÄNDLERTAGEN GESUCHEN; EIN kleines "Fachgespräch" WÄRE  ein HIT!!!!!


grüsse tfj77


----------



## TZR (12. August 2008)

Für mich sieht das nach Singlespeed und einem angepappten Alukasten mit 2 Strippen dran aus.
Und außerdem bleibt die Kette da nicht drauf.


----------



## 3.14 (12. August 2008)

Hi!

Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Möglichkeit trotz Zahnrädern ein "Zweiwellengetriebe" auf zu bauen. die G-Boxx2 hat ja die Ketten nicht zuletzt wegen der nicht vorhandenen Drehrichtungsumkehr drin. Gabs so früher öfter bei Motorrädern. Ansonsten müssen mindestens drei Wellen rein (vgl. V-Boxx) und das ist schwerer, größer und frißt Wirkungsgrad.
Allerdings macht der gezeigte Aubau die gleichzeitige Lagerung der Schwinge auf der Abtriebswelle schwierig (ist ja auch auf den Bildern nicht so gemacht), da er zwangsläufig in die Baubreite der Tretkubeln eingeht.
Und WENN schon Rahmengetriebe, dann bitte mit Sekundärtrieb ohne Kettenspanner. Dann bleibt die Kette auch brav da wo sie hin gehört ;-)

Grüße, Peter...


----------



## Wilhelm (19. August 2008)

Hier im IBC berichtet Louis Cypher seit Januar 2.008 über sein Eigenbau-Hardtail mit einer offen im Rahmen integrierten ROHLOFF "Speedhub": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=315022&highlight=v-boxx.

Interessant.

Ein paar Bilder:














































http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/3/3/_/large/IMG_7047.jpg/IMG]

[IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/9/3/3/_/large/IMG_7310.jpg


----------



## Loki87 (22. August 2008)

Wäre es ein Fully würde ich es verstehen...
Aber warum muss das Teil beim Hardtail in den Rahmen?
Ungefederte Masse stört da ja eher weniger... 
Ich zweifle da irgendwie an der Sinnhaftigkeit des Ganzen.
Oder kann mich mal einer von der CC-Fraktion aufklären wozu das gut ist?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (22. August 2008)

Wesentlicher Vorteil dürfte sein, dass die Nabe zentral im Rahmen verbaut ist und so recht nah am Schwerpunkt, was für ein besseres Handling sorgen sollte. Minimale Vorteile sehe ich noch bei der Schmutzanfälligkeit und beim Beschleunigen durch ein leichteres Hinterrad. 

Die persönliche Befreidigung einen eigenen Rahmen zu konstruieren, sollte man als Motivationsgrund sicherlich auch nicht aus acht lassen.


----------



## BikeViking (22. August 2008)

lies den Fred da steht es ganz klar drin mit genau der Fragestellung. 

LG


----------



## Loki87 (23. August 2008)

Und genau die Begründung für die Integrierte Lösung halte ich für recht unsinnig.
Was die Beschleunigung angeht sitzt das Gewicht der Speedhub doch so zentral an der Achse,dass die rotierende Masse dabei relativ wenig ins Gewicht fallen dürfte (oh,nettes Wortspiel hab ich da gebastelt fällt mir im Nachhinein grade auf  )
Auch was die Platzierung des Gewichts am Hinterrads angeht möchte ich bezweifeln,dass es so erheblich stört bei reinem Toureneinsatz.

Was aber zweifelfrei bleibt,ist das Mehrgewicht des Rahmens.
Ic möchte mich hier aber nich aus dem Fenster lehnen,denn ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut wieviel es letztlich genau ist.

Fazit:
Ich find das ganze zwar etwas unnötig,aber jetzt da ich die Beweggründe kenne is meine Frage ja beantwortet.
Manchmal liegts halt mehr an der eigenen Psyche und der Unzufriedenheit mit dem Material,dann muss man einfach was Eigenes haben.Kann ich voll nachvollziehen


----------



## san_andreas (24. August 2008)

News zur G-Boxx 2: die Trigger sind ab 1.12.2008 lieferbar. Sabber....


----------



## dominik_sp (26. August 2008)

Sorry, aber bei einem Hardtail find ich das auch unnütz, weil Vorteil seh ich keinen darin.
Ich fahr auch ne Rohloff in einem Freeridhardtail und wär die Rohloff im Trettlagerbereich wäre das Teil sowas von frontlastig das ich damit nicht springen wollen würde.


----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2008)

Ein neues G-Boxx-Projekt "Boxxster" gibt es von Michael ZELLER von WITCHBROOM Bikes (CH), welches der G-Boxx-ALUTECH Wildsau ähnelt (http://www.witchbroom.ch/boxxster.htm), mit der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx.









.

Wie auch die Fa. REUBER mit dem bei NICOLAI geschweißten (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4951491&postcount=12) "Boxxhorn G7" (UT G-Boxx2)










fehlte das Modell auf der Eurobke 2008. In den Messe-Bildersammlungen von tfj77 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/sets/) und der IBC (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/tags/view/eurobike2008) finden sich neben den UT G-Boxx2-Modellen ALUTECH "Pudel DH G-Boxx 2",






DIAMONDBACK "Sabbath",






HEAD-Bikes "Pentagon",






MSC-Bikes "MSC X Evo III",






(http://www.mscbikes.com/images/bicis2008/Downhill/reporevoiii2008.pdf) und NICOLAI "Ion GB2"






die SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx bestückten Modelle BERGAMONT "Big Air G9",






ein Entwurf von SLOG DESIGN "Slog DH" (die 2006 auch den "StoneDigger" von Ralf TRÖGER + CENTURION stylten)






und "Techno" von VARIO Bikes






noch Planetengetriebe-Kurbeln von UT/BionIcon, NC-17, SRAM und Florian SCHLUMPF/TOUT TERRAIN sowie GATES-CarbonDrive-bestückte Modelle u.a. von NICOLAI und TREK und schließlich Prototypen von ROHLOFF-Triggern von TOUT TERRAIN ...


----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2008)

Vielen Dank an tfj77 für die professionelle Messe-Bildersammlung!


----------



## WODAN (7. September 2008)

@Wilhelm: Danke mal wieder für die schöne Zusammenfassung!


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2008)

Wirklich top !
Aber meins gefällt mir zur Zeit am besten...











Jetzt 19,67 kg.


----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2008)

Neben dem wohlbekannten G-Boxx2-Eigenbau von "HaveFaith", der dem REUBER "Boxxhorn G7" ähnelt (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198805&highlight=g-boxx),






























ist derzeit ein den NICOLAI Helius-Modellen ähnelnder Eigenbau von "wuchi" auf G-Boxx2-Basis im Entstehen begriffen (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208297).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (7. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wirklich top !
> Aber meins gefällt mir zur Zeit am besten...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (7. September 2008)

Es freut mich total, dass derzeit soviel geht getriebebike-technisch...die Macht wird irgendwann mit uns sein !!!


----------



## entlebucher (8. September 2008)

Danke Wilhelm für die tolle Zusammenfassung!!!


----------



## tfj77 (27. September 2008)

......wer hat´s erfunden???????----NICOLAI-----

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/images4/PATENTSCOPE/89/67/44/046744.pdf PDF 2,2MB

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/fetch....08000482&QUERY=(FP/karlheinz+AND+FP/nicolai)+

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=DE102007013444&F=0

http://v3.espacenet.com/textdoc?DB=EPODOC&IDX=DE102007013443&F=0

Zugmittelgetriebe mit nierenformiger Form der Zugmittel 

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (28. September 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> ......wer hat´s erfunden???????----NICOLAI-----
> 
> http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/images4/PATENTSCOPE/89/67/44/046744.pdf PDF 2,2MB
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Recherche, tfj77! Der erste Link mit dem *.pdf-Dokument funktioniert nicht, dafür dieser hier: http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/images4/PATENTSCOPE/89/67/44/046744.pdf.

BTW: Das einzige Getriebebike-Exponat auf der Interbike 2008, was ich im Netz gefunden habe, war dieses hier von John SULLIVAN (Fa. ROTEC), mit der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx (http://www.mbaction.com/Media/News/DSCN1981.JPG):


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2008)

Tja, wenn die V-Boox dann mal funzt.


----------



## tfj77 (28. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die V-Boox dann mal funzt.



muss zum thema getriebebikes leider klar feststellen das weder die g-boxx 2 von nicolai noch die v-boxx von suntour mich in ihrer funktion restlost überzeugen konnten (test am demo day beider getriebevarianten) 
die klare referenz in sachen getriebebikes ist die G-BOXX1!!! nicolai ist bei dieser variante allerdings auf eine fremdfirma angewiesen und darum wurde auch etwas entwickelt das fast zu 100% auf eigenen maschinen gefertigt werden kann. die g-boxx1 ist leider auch nicht g-con kompatibel.


diese einschätzung teilen vermutlich auch die hersteller denn es werden derzeit wenige neue bikes in diesem zukunftsträchtigen markt vorgestellt -- außer jene eher kleine schmieden die sich dadurch PR erhoffen!!

grüsse tfj77


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2008)

Kannst du uns, die noch kein Getriebebike gefahren sind, vielleicht mal näher erläutern, was genau bei der Gboxx1 noch besser ist ?! Geschwindigkeit und Geschmeidigkeit des Schaltvorgangs, Abstufung der Gänge, ... ?!

Danke im voraus!


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Ich habe bei meiner GBOXX 2 das Gefühl, dass sie sich einfach etwas "einschleifen" muß.
Sie wird von Fahrt zu Fahrt besser.
Im November kommen Trigger und Updates, dann werde ich berichten.
Für DH/FR, für das die GBoxx 2 Konzipiert wurde, ist sie optimal.
Die Gänge rasten satt, bleiben, wo sie sind, man hat sehr viel Platz unter dem Tretlager.
Es gibt kein Ritzelpaket, das verschmoddert, etc.

Zumindest im DH/FR Bereich stellt die Gboxx 2 definitiv eine Alternative dar.
Einen Test am Demo-Day halte ich auch für nicht sehr aussagekräftig, dann man sich schon dran gewöhnen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfj77 (29. September 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Kannst du uns, die noch kein Getriebebike gefahren sind, vielleicht mal näher erläutern, was genau bei der Gboxx1 noch besser ist ?! Geschwindigkeit und Geschmeidigkeit des Schaltvorgangs, Abstufung der Gänge, ... ?!
> 
> Danke im voraus!




g-boxx1
vorerst ist festzuhalten das ein produkt welches sich mittlerweile schon 100.000 mal bewärt hat wie die rohloff speedhub nahezu dafür geschaffen ist in einem gekapselten zentral gelagerten gehäuse frei von schmutz  und äußeren einflüsse noch besser zu funkinieren.
natürlich erweitern auch die gangabstufungen einer SH die einer normalen kettenschaltung gleichkommen das einsatzgebiet der g-boxx1 enorm leider ist hier kein c-con standart vorhanden.
die gänge lassen sich präzise und SOFORT nach dem bewegen des drehgriffs mit doppelzug definiert wechseln, ein kleiner nachteil der aber in kürze gehoben sein wird ist das fehlen eines triggers für die SH, ebenfalls ein kleiner nachteil ist das konstuktionsbedigte wechseln der antriebskette auf die linke seite, das einsetzen eines carbon drive belts dürfte nach bearbeiten des geäusedeckels möglich sein.
zwar noch etwas schwer aber für mich die referenz in sachen getriebebau.
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/NicolaiGBoxx1#
preis laut preisliste ohne passender hinterradnabe incl. einschweißteil tretlagerbereich ca.
1100-1200 euro.


g-boxx2
ein projekt das im vorfeld sehr geschickt promotet wurde und absolut tolle inovationen verbaut hat, eine ansteuerung der gänge über eine magnetkupplung ist zweifelsfrei eine technische meisterleistung, die mechanische ansteuerung der gänge mittels ziehkeil wie sie in den 60er jahren schon bei motorrädern eingesetzt wurde, wurde hier nochmals verfeinert um auch patentrechtlich keine probleme zu bekommen bzw um kein lizenzzahlungen leisten zu müssen.
zur funktion:
die gänge lassen sich mittels drehgriff und doppelzug sehr leichtgängig schalten (vorwählen) der gangwechsel erfolgt aber erst nach kurzem entlasten der kurbel, ein etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger schaltvorgang ergibt sich daraus.
das einsatzgebiet dieses 7.gang getriebes ist VORERST auf den DH/FR bereich beschränkt laut nicolai ist in weiterer folge eine variante mit 15 oder bis zu 15 gängen möglich.
die bauweise dieses getriebes lässt allerding das beliebige aneinander reihen weiterer kättenstränge nicht so einfach zu da sich dadurch das gehäuse weiter drastisch verbreitern würde, ich glaube daher das wenn das getriebe erweitert wird eine zwischenwelle eingezogen wird und anstatt der ketten zahnräder verwendet werden + magnetische ansteuerung.
derzeit können weder zahnräder (richtungsumkehr) noch die gates carbon belt drives (der zahnriemen erlaubt die erforderlichen kleinen radien nicht, die carbonfasern würden brechen) eingestzt werden. 
beim getesteten ion getriebebike brach das abtriebsritzel der g-boxx2 aus unerfindlichen gründen. es wurde umgehend ein absolut neues getriebe eingebaut das offenkundig noch 0 km laufleistung aufgewiesen hat. ein sehr sehr störends knacken beim belasten der kurbel war hörbar, die kurbel wurde zwar nachgezogen geändert hat sich allerdings nichts.
da die kurbel ja dreiteilig ist und die kurbelarme in eine art blumenfürmige verzahnung greifen wie wir das schon von der cannondale coda magic kurbel kennen ist mit dem einsatz von fett das problem eventuell zu lösen, klar ist auch das minimalste geräusche durch den vorhandenen resonanzkörper enorm verstärkt werden.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/2826744496/sizes/l/in/set-72157607097009297/
möglicherweise muss sich das getriebe auch erst einlaufen bis es die optimale fuktion erreicht hat.
wenn man sich an den eingentümlichen schaltvorgang gewöhnt hat funktioniert das getriebe auch recht leichtgängig und ohne merkbaren verlust an energie.
der eingeschränkte einsatzbereich ist natürlich ein eklatantes manko dieser getriebevariante.

preis: ca 850-900  euro 

v-boxx suntour
wie ja allen bekannt, ist auch die v-boxx mit seinen 9 gängen ein kind aus dem hause nicolai und wird in lizenz von suntour gebaut und weiter entwickelt, sie kommt leider nicht von fleck.
ein überaus kompliziert aufgebautes getriebe mit sehr viel anfälliger technik. eine reparatur im fahrradgeschäft um die ecke schließe ich aus.
wie schon das standmodell der eurobike 2007 gezeigt hat entstehen in diesem getriebe enorme verluste durch div zahnräder kupplungen und wellen.
das getriebebike von bergamont war quasi unfahrbar die kurbel drehte sich sehr wiederwillig mit enormen wiederstand das mahlende geräusch konnten oder wollten auch die herrn von suntour nicht erklären.
das verwunderliche an der sache ist das ein konzern wie suntour mit seinen unzähligen ingineuren es nicht schafft ein getriebe zu bauen das auch funktioniert, es wäre die chance einmal die nase vor shimano zu haben.
dieses getriebe ist in seiner grösse um einiges kleiner als beide g-boxxen von nicolai wird ebenfalls über einen doppelzug angesteuert und besitzt c-con standart.
die 9 gänge schränken das einsatzgebiet auch ein für ein freerider vermutlichzu wenig bandbreite.
ein problem solls auch derzeit mit einem lager geben das den kräften nicht gewachsen sein soll. mittlerweile ist die 17. überarbeitete version das getreibes im test.
http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777/SuntourVBoxxInside1#

der genaue preis ist mir nicht bekannt soll allerdings unter 1000 euro liegen.


hierbei handelt es sich um meine sujektive einschätzung der mir bekannten fakten, ich verfolge das thema schon seit anbeginn sehr genau. danke an die zahlreichen sehr interessanten beitäge hier im forum  weiter so.
auch ich habe mir gedanken über ein getriebe gemacht es handelt sich um ein klassisches zeihkeilgetriebe das über einen schlitten kugeln nach außen drückt und dadurch eine formschlüssige verbindung mit dem jeweiligen ritzel herstellt, ob ich das teil im winter fertigen werde ist noch nicht ganz klar.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/2781468289/sizes/o/in/set-72157606859594857/

ich hoffe das der mut und der pioniergeist der fa.nicolai belohnt wird und das sich diese firma weiter so positiv in szene setzten kann.

alles gute

tfj77


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2008)

Hi tfj77,

vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht! Hoffentlich wird auch dein Mut und Pioniergeist bei deinem eigenen Getriebe belohnt!  

Wie heisst es momentan in einem Werbespot eines Baumarktes so schön "Du kannst es dir vorstellen. Also kannst du es auch bauen." 

Grüße


----------



## Wilhelm (29. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für den sehr informativen und anschaulichen Test-Bericht, tfj77.



tfj77 schrieb:


> g-boxx1
> ich hoffe das der mut und der pioniergeist der fa.nicolai belohnt wird und das sich diese firma weiter so positiv in szene setzten kann.
> alles gute
> tfj77



Ja, dies ist nur zu wünschen. Mehrere Fahrradgetriebe-Projekte sind aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht weiter voran getrieben worden, darunter neben dem von HAYES gekauften "Pete Speed"-Kettengetriebe (http://www.petespeed.com, http://sicklines.com/petespeed_translated.html) z.B. ein Projekt von ELLSWORTH sowie auch Dave WEAGLE´s "Superbox":  



			
				dw schrieb:
			
		

> I gave up on the superbox gearbox design due to a lack of time, and the fact that derailleurs improved so much between 2001 and 2004 that I felt the derailleur advancements and advantages made the usefulness of gearboxes in general much less relevant.
> 
> There were other factors, but these were important ones to me. I still have ideas and thoughts, but for now there are a lot more important things that I can contribute to cycling (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2658892&postcount=11).



Laufende Projekte gibt es neben der o.g., von Kalle entwickelten SR SUNTOUR X-Off V-Boxx (http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...e04cc3d9/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=1805, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309927) u.a von Derek LAHR (CVT: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189275&page=5, http://www.foursprung.com/2006_10_01_archive.html, http://www.freepatentsonline.com/y2007/0238568.html, http://bioage.typepad.com/greencarcongress/docs/DETC2006-99634.pdf), Daniele CAPPELLINI (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177592&highlight=g-boxx, http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/first-look-phaser-gearbox-7389, http://www.nosmokemtb.it/UK_phaser_film.html), The TIG Welder (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2711227&postcount=141), HaveFaith (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2832378&postcount=188, http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198805&page=18&highlight=g-boxx) und (s.o.) tfj77 (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198805&page=18&highlight=g-boxx, http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/2781468289/sizes/o/in/set-72157606859594857/).

Karlheinz NICOLAI ist bislang der einzige, der mit der G-Boxx1 und der G-Boxx2 moderne Fahrradgetriebe serienreif und in Produktion gebracht hat.


----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

Es ist halt mit den MTBlern halt ein bißchen so wie mit den Rennrad-Fahrern.
Da fährt man Rennen wie Paris-Roubaix ohne Federung, Alpenpaßabfahrten mit 90 km/h ohne Scheibenbremsen, Helm nur unter Zwang, etc..

Jede Neuerung braucht halt eben ihre Zeit, bis sie sich durchsetzt.
Leider lähmt die konservative Haltung der Mehrzahl der Nutzer auch die zügige Weiterentwicklung neuer Ideen, da nach den Marktgesetzen ein Produkt nunmal auch verkauft werden muß.


----------



## tfj77 (29. September 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hi tfj77,
> 
> vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht! Hoffentlich wird auch dein Mut und Pioniergeist bei deinem eigenen Getriebe belohnt!
> 
> ...



DANKE aber von mut kann man bei mir allerdings nicht sprechen, ich interessiere mich ausschließlich privat und zu keinem kommerziellen zweck für den rahmen bzw. getriebebau, im falle von nicolai steht da schon sehr viel mehr am spiel, nämlich die existenz einiger familien!!!

aber es stimmt der wille kann berge versetzen


----------



## TZR (29. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Es ist halt mit den MTBlern halt ein bißchen so wie mit den Rennrad-Fahrern.
> Da fährt man Rennen wie Paris-Roubaix ohne Federung, Alpenpaßabfahrten mit 90 km/h ohne Scheibenbremsen, Helm nur unter Zwang, etc..
> 
> Jede Neuerung braucht halt eben ihre Zeit, bis sie sich durchsetzt.
> Leider lähmt die konservative Haltung der Mehrzahl der Nutzer auch die zügige Weiterentwicklung neuer Ideen, da nach den Marktgesetzen ein Produkt nunmal auch verkauft werden muß.



Was meinste, wie die Sache abgehen würde, wenn Sam Hill Nicolai G-Boxx fahren würde. Da aber eh das gekauft wird, was die Topfahrer fahren (siehe aktueller Commencal-Hype oder vorheriger Eierhorst-Hype), ist es sehr einfach, den Leuten althergebrachte Technik zu verkaufen. Mußt halt nur die Topfahrer auf dein 08/15-Gerät setzen, schon kannste einfach so weitermachen wie bisher. Wenn das nicht reicht, mußt du es halt schöner bunt anmalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2008)

@TZR: Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Aber eins kann ich dir sagen: wenn du mit dem GBoxx Bike im Park, im Lift, auf der Alm, sonstwo bist, schauen die Kollegen die Eisenpferde oder Demos nicht mal mehr mit dem Arsch an !
Allein die Individualität ist mir bißchen Getrieberasseln wert.


----------



## tfj77 (29. September 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Was meinste, wie die Sache abgehen würde, wenn Sam Hill Nicolai G-Boxx fahren würde. Da aber eh das gekauft wird, was die Topfahrer fahren (siehe aktueller Commencal-Hype oder vorheriger Eierhorst-Hype), ist es sehr einfach, den Leuten althergebrachte Technik zu verkaufen. Mußt halt nur die Topfahrer auf dein 08/15-Gerät setzen, schon kannste einfach so weitermachen wie bisher. Wenn das nicht reicht, mußt du es halt schöner bunt anmalen.



nicht einmal das nicolai racing team setzt die g-boxx 2 im WC ein, das lässt den rückschluß zu das div. kinderkrankheiten noch nicht ausgemerzt sind, 
es könnte natürlich ein hype ausgelöst werden wenn zb. ein sam hill ein g-boxx unterm hintern fährt.
was im WC -recht- ist ist auch für den otto normal verbraucher -billig- (wobei billig relativ ist)

grüsse tfj77


----------



## TZR (30. September 2008)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur die Macht der Gewohnheit oder die Angst vor dem Mehrgewicht. Zugeben muß man natürlich, daß die Hinterbaukinematik ziemlich bescheiden ist, wenn die G-Boxx-Drehpunkte genutzt werden. Das ist der triftigste Grund, warum ich keine G-Boxx habe.
Daß die G-Boxx unzuverlässiger ist als eine Kettenschaltung, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, schon weil beim Sturz oder bei Aufsetzern praktisch nichts kaputtgehen kann.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. September 2008)

TZR schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch nur die Macht der Gewohnheit oder die Angst vor dem Mehrgewicht. Zugeben muß man natürlich, daß die Hinterbaukinematik ziemlich bescheiden ist, wenn die G-Boxx-Drehpunkte genutzt werden. Das ist der triftigste Grund, warum ich keine G-Boxx habe.
> .



Mein M-Pire hat den Drehpunkt an fast der selben stelle und arbeitet deswegen nicht schlecht. 
Ich muss jedoch sagen das mein 222 dach des weiter nach vorn oben verlagertem Drehpunkt besser grosse Schläge wegschluckte. Da bei diesem die Raderhebungskurve gegenüber dem M-Pire weiter nach hinten verläuft. Also das Rad "flieht" besser weg vor dem Hinderniss. 

Ich werde mir voraussichtlich dennoch nächstes Jahr ein ION mit GB kaufen, da für mich die Vorteile überweihgen


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

@TZR: woraus leitest du die "bescheidene Hinterbaukinematik" ab ?


----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> nicht einmal das nicolai racing team setzt die g-boxx 2 im WC ein, das lässt den rückschluß zu das div. kinderkrankheiten noch nicht ausgemerzt sind,
> es könnte natürlich ein hype ausgelöst werden wenn zb. ein sam hill ein g-boxx unterm hintern fährt.
> was im WC -recht- ist ist auch für den otto normal verbraucher -billig- (wobei billig relativ ist)
> 
> grüsse tfj77



Honda hatte ja das Getriebebike im WC im Einsatz und es hat weder bei den Endverbrauchern noch bei den anderen Herstellern einen Boom ausgelöst.  Ich stimme der Aussage zu dass viele Leute einfach Angst vor neuen Sachen haben.
So wie ich das für mich sehe gibt es momentan noch kein Getriebrad dass alle positiven Aspekte der Technologie in sich vereint. Und ich rede nicht vom Getriebe an sich! Vor allem die Kinematik-Probleme die mit der zentralen Lagerung um die Abtriebswelle zusammenhängen sind mM nach noch nicht gelöst. Auch die konstante Weigerung von z.B. Nicolai eine Bremsmomentabstützung an die Räder zu bauen versteh ich nicht.


----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @TZR: woraus leitest du die "bescheidene Hinterbaukinematik" ab ?



Mit einem virtuellen Drehpunkt hat man halt eine Menge Spielraum Einfedercharakteristiken zu beeinflussen die bei einem Eingelenger verlorengehen.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

Jaja, VPP forever !


----------



## c_w (30. September 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Honda hatte ja das Getriebebike im WC im Einsatz und es hat weder bei den Endverbrauchern noch bei den anderen Herstellern einen Boom ausgelöst.



Vielleicht, weil es das Rad schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu kaufen gab? *g*


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

Das denke ich auch. Auf die Kiste waren verdammt viele scharf.
Es stellt für mich nach wie vor das bisher am kompromisslosesten designte Bike dar.
(Schönheit leigt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters.) Ich hätte es mir geholt.
Ganz nebenbei hat das Honda ja bewiesen, dass man schon jetzt mit einem Getriebebike Worldcups gewinnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil es das Rad schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu kaufen gab? *g*



Wäre aber astreines Marketing für andere Bikefirmen gewesen wenn sie auch ein Getriebebike gebaut hätten und damit Honda Paroli geboten hätten.

BTW: man kann Hills Bike auch nicht kaufen sondern nur ein Abklatsch davon.

@san_andreas: mit "virtuellem Drehpunkt" habe ich nicht nur VPP, sondern alle Systeme gemeint die das Prinzip nutzen. Nicht nur die die es im Namen tragen


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. September 2008)

nur das an sich kein Getriebe war sonder streng genommen nur eine gekapselte Kettenschaltung. 
Auch noch zu sagen ist, das beim Honda der Drehpunkt der Schwinge in etwa am selben Ort ist wie bei den Nicolais !! Soo schlecht kann die Positiona also nicht sein. 

Ich selber habe die technischen Zeichnung der GB2/ als auch der V-Boxx zu hause im CAD. Der Drehpunkt ist nicht weit weg den dem an meinem M-Pire (habe auch dort die zeichnungen) Die Raderhebungskurve ist somit auch fast gleich. Es wird aber mit sicherheit kein unterschied spürbar sein. Mein M-Pire finde ich, arbeitet aber ganz gut.


----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Auf die Kiste waren verdammt viele scharf.
> Es stellt für mich nach wie vor das bisher am kompromisslosesten designte Bike dar.
> (Schönheit leigt wie immer im Auge des Betrachters.) Ich hätte es mir geholt.
> Ganz nebenbei hat das Honda ja bewiesen, dass man schon jetzt mit einem Getriebebike Worldcups gewinnen kann.



Bis auf Lahar hat aber kein Getriebebike einen Weltmeister ins Tal getragen 

BTW: das Honda war doch "recht" konventionell wenn man eine MX-Maschine zum Vergleich hernimmt. Ich habe immer auf das von DW mehrfach angedeutete Getriebesystem das Kinematikerwägungen mit einschliesst gewartet. Er entwickelt aber daran scheinbar nicht weiter. Schade!

In meinen Augen ist das Lahar die bislang kompromissloseste Lösung. Nur Schade dass der Schöpfer scheinbar keine Räder mehr liefern kann.


----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Die Raderhebungskurve ist somit auch fast gleich. Es wird aber mit sicherheit kein unterschied spürbar sein. Mein M-Pire finde ich, arbeitet aber ganz gut.



Es geht nicht nur um die Lage des Drehpunkts sondern wo er im Vergleich zum Kettenzugvektor liegt. Die Raderhebungskurve ist nicht die komplette Kinematik


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. September 2008)

@ IRider

Der Greg Minaar war zwei mal WC Champion. Nur nicht mit dem Honda, sonder mit dem Orange.

Klar den Kettenzug habe ich nicht beachtet, da er beim Nicolai Getriebe auch nicht auftritt. Und genau das ist ja das Geniale an den Getriebe das der Antrieb so zu sagen vom Hinterbau entkoppelt wird. Also kein Verhärten des Hinterbaues beim Pedalieren z.b. 

Beim Honda war das ja auch der Fall. Beim Lahar meines wissens nach auch.


----------



## tfj77 (30. September 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist das Lahar die bislang kompromissloseste Lösung. Nur Schade dass der Schöpfer scheinbar keine Räder mehr liefern kann.




was soll an einem lahr kompromissloser sein als an einem nicolai TFR mit g-boxx 1, die g-boxx1 ist noch viel kompakter und besser gekapselt bzw. wartungsfreier (hülsenkette aus dem kartsport)???

tfj77


----------



## TZR (30. September 2008)

Einflüsse beim Treten finde ich jetzt gar nicht soo wichtig, auch wenn das bei der G-Boxx 1 nicht optimal sein kann und bei G-Boxx 2 noch etwas ungünstiger ist.
G-Boxx 1 ist kettenzugneutral, d.h. es bleibt neutral, solange der Fahrer 100%ig rund tritt, was ohne Klickpedale schonmal unmöglich ist. Sie setzt der Pedalkraft ganz genau gar nichts entgegen, es wippt mit jedem unrunden Tritt durch Gewichtsverlagerung und Pedalkraft. G-Boxx 2 ist nochmal ungünstiger, da der Kettenzug den Hinterbau noch zusätzlich minimal zum Einfedern bringt, weil das hintere Ritzel kleiner als das vordere ist.

Leider hatten sowohl das Rad mit G-Boxx 1 als auch das mit G-Boxx 2, auf denen ich mal saß, ordentlich Propedal reingedreht (quasi Hardtail), so daß ich nicht beurteilen kann, wie sehr sich das in der Praxis auswirkt. Ich habe da nur gerade einen alten TV-Beitrag (mdr, einfach genial oder sowas ) über ein Nucleon im Kopf, das beim Treten wie blöd geschaukelt hat, vor Propedal-Zeiten.

Wichtiger als das mitm Treten ist mir aber die Raderhebungskurve und das Verhalten beim Bremsen. Bergaufbremser müßte im direkten Vergleich feststellen, daß das Orange durch lange Schwinge und hohen Drehpunkt nicht nur besser anspricht, sondern auch beim Bremsen weniger verhärtet, d.h. weniger hinten einsackt, wenn hinten gebremst wird. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich selbst keinen Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung fahren wollen.

Aber wenn man mit einem Commencal Weltmeister werden kann, dann geht das auch mit G-Boxx. Die 2 kg Mehrgewicht werden im DH wohl kaum mehr als 1 sec ausmachen. Und die Topleute fahren doch bestimmt sowieso alle mit Propedal.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2008)

@TZR: wenn wir uns mal wo sehen, darfst du gerne mal länger mit meinem Bike fahren.
Vielleicht räumt das paar Vorurteile aus, bgl. wahnsinnig störendem Bremsstempeln und "quasi-hardtail" Propedal.
Ich bin neulich meinen Pudel zum ersten Mal völlig ohne Propedal gefahren, absolut top !
Und dann das Kettenzug-Thema ist meiner Meinung auch eher theoretischer Natur:
das Einfedern durch Druck aufs Pedal ist zwar im Stand wunderbar zu erzeugen, in Bewegung verschwindet das Problem meines Erachtens in den 200-230mm Federweg.

Im Frühjahr wird mein Bike bei etwas mehr als 18kg sein, dann überwiegen die Vorteile noch mehr.

Und allgemein zum Thema Fahrwerk: auch zu anderen Fahrwerken wie VPP oder DW-Link gibt es durchaus kritische Stimmen, siehe etliche Beiträge auf mtbr.com.
Jeder muß einfach finden, was ihm am meisten liegt oder den für ihn besten Kompromiß fahren.


----------



## iRider (30. September 2008)

tfj77 schrieb:


> was soll an einem lahr kompromissloser sein als an einem nicolai TFR mit g-boxx 1, die g-boxx1 ist noch viel kompakter und besser gekapselt bzw. wartungsfreier (hülsenkette aus dem kartsport)???
> 
> tfj77



Ich habe vom Lahar nicht dem Lahr geredet. Es ist als leichtes DH-Racebike konzipiert ohne Rücksicht auf Einbaustandards (G-Con) zu nehmen. Zudem ist das Gewicht wettberwerbsfähig mit einem normalen DH-Bike, ohne die Entschuldigung "es ist halt 2 kg schwerer wegen des Getriebes". Es ist halt nicht ein "normaler" Eingelenker den jemand zur Aufnahme einer Getriebebox modifiziert hat.

@Bergaufbremser: glaube mal gelesen zu haben dass das Honda-Team bei fast keinem Rennen bei dem sie angetreten sind nicht auf dem Podium gelandet sind. Diese Erfolgsbilanz hat so kein anderes Team.
BTW: Minaar hat jetzt den Worldcup auf einem VPP-Bike gewonnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (30. September 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> ...glaube...



Glauben ist nicht wissen!


----------



## TZR (30. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @TZR: wenn wir uns mal wo sehen, darfst du gerne mal länger mit meinem Bike fahren.
> Vielleicht räumt das paar Vorurteile aus, bgl. wahnsinnig störendem Bremsstempeln und "quasi-hardtail" Propedal.
> Ich bin neulich meinen Pudel zum ersten Mal völlig ohne Propedal gefahren, absolut top !
> Und dann das Kettenzug-Thema ist meiner Meinung auch eher theoretischer Natur:
> ...



Ja, wenn wir uns mal irgendwo treffen, tauschen wir mal für ne Weile.

Bzgl. Einfedern unter Pedaldruck könnte das auch vom gewählten Gang abhängen. In den schnellen Gängen dürfte das evtl. weniger auffallen.

Mit deinem Getriebe hast du Vorteile, an die die meisten gar nicht denken: Jederzeit den richtigen Gang, gerade auch ohne Pedalumdrehung - man kann gar nicht immer treten, erstens wegen der Bodenfreiheit, zweitens kann man mit waagerechten Pedalen Unebenheiten viel besser mitgehen und rumpelt nicht so drüber. Schalten während eines Sprungs, in Kurven...
Mein Sunday ist noch keine 3 Tage am Stück gelaufen, ohne Probleme, die du niemals hättest (Schaltwerk zerbröselt am 2. Tag, Endanschlagschraube rausgerissen danach am 3. Tag, wiederum am 2. Tag danach hängt der Freilauf der Hinterradnabe, vermutlich durch eingedrungenen Schlamm).

Was das DW-Link angeht, bin ich davon auch nicht restlos überzeugt. Die Einfederkurve ist doch sehr nahe an der eines Eingelenkers. Beim Treten dürfte ein Viergelenker mit virtuellem Drehpunkt weiter vorne auch besser sein. Bremsen ist ok. Die ganze Einfederkurvengeschichte ist eh immer ein Kompromiß, wobei beim DW-Link offensichtlich größerer (im Sinne des Ansprechverhaltens evtl. zu großer) Wert darauf gelegt wurde, die Kettenstrebenlängung gering zu halten, was aber wieder Vorteile im Handling mit sich bringt. Das Optimum bzgl. Bremsen, Treten und Ansprechverhalten stellt für mich derzeit das Canfield dar, sofern es so funktioniert, wie man es erwarten darf.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. Oktober 2008)

@ tzr


Ich habe nie gesagt das das Orange 222 weniger verhärtet beim Bremsen. Das kann ich auch nicht beurteilen da mein 222 eine BMA hatte ! 

Das Orange Patriot LT (habe es imer noch) verhärtet aber ganz ordentlich beim bremsen. Ich habe das Gefühl mehr als mein M-Pire. 

Aber der hohe nach vorn verlagerte Drehpunkt beim 222 ist definitiv von Vorteil für die Raderhebungskurve. 
Dies wurde aber beim 224 zu nicht gemacht in dem der Drehpunkt nach hinten und nach unten verschoben wurde. 

Ich selber bin noch nie ein Getriebebike gefahren. Die Theoretischen Vorteile, reitzen mich aber so sehr das mein nächstes Bike mit Sicherheit ein Getriebe haben wird. 

Da ein Kumpel von mir zur Zeit ein Nucleon Evo hat, werde ich vieleicht auch mal damit fahren können. Sollte ich ihn mal wieder zum fahren treffen.


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Oktober 2008)

Hier ´mal ein interessantes ALUTECH: Ein "Pudel G-Boxx" mit G-Boxx1 (!) und einer *BMA* (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88720&page=63, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5209687&postcount=2502). Das ist auch das erste G-Boxx-Bike mit einer BMA (hier: rechts!), was mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Oktober 2008)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hier ´mal ein interessantes ALUTECH: Ein "Pudel G-Boxx" mit G-Boxx1 (!) und einer *BMA* (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88720&page=63, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5209687&postcount=2502). Das ist auch das erste G-Boxx-Bike mit einer BMA (hier: rechts!), was mir bekannt ist.



P.S.: Es ist die Maschine von entlebucher.
Und hier noch ein paar Bilder davon:


----------



## Wilhelm (20. Oktober 2008)

entlebucher hat das Bike bereits hier vorgestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237550&page=6, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5210032&postcount=239.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hi 
hab da Thema G-boxx wieder etwas aus den augen verloren.
die g-boxx2 ist ja nun draussen. wird eigentlich noch ein einer version geforscht, welche mehr gänge hat, sodass man diese auch bergauf usw. gut nutzen kann (Fr Touren usw.) - also praktisch ein nachfolger der g-boxx1?

meien kettenschaltung geht mir im moment ziemlich auf den keks. in 2 Wochen zweimal die einstellschraube aus der chaltung zerbröselt 
der nächste rahmen hat nen getriebe drin  )

thx jack22001


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
sehr interessant, G-Boxx1 mit BMA , das erste Mal das ich das hier sehe.
Die COR Nabe samt Aufnahme kommt doch von Nicolai, hat Alutech die BMA selbst gebaut ?
Die Nachrüstung dürfte ja dann an einem Evo kein Problem sein?
Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2008)

Die BMA dürfte vom Jürgen stammen, da er sie in ähnlicher Form so ja auch am Standardpudel verwendet.


----------



## Wilhelm (2. November 2008)

Hier http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3090324&postcount=662 gibt es einen weiteren interessanten Einblick in tfj77´s Bilder-Schatzkiste mit aktuellem Bezug (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252890):






Vielen Dank an den Schnapp-Schützen!


----------



## san_andreas (2. November 2008)

Noch sehr protomäßig. Leider soll er laut Nicolai erst Ende nächsten Jahres kommen.
So wie er auf dem Bild ausschaut, würde er mir aber auch nicht ans Bike kommen. Welche Bremse da passen soll, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## hankpank (2. November 2008)

das wird ein alter prototyp sein. sowas gibt doch keiner zum verkauf frei^^


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Dezember 2008)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hier ´mal ein interessantes ALUTECH: Ein "Pudel G-Boxx" mit G-Boxx1 (!) und einer *BMA* (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88720&page=63, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5209687&postcount=2502). Das ist auch das *erste* G-Boxx-Bike mit einer BMA (hier: rechts!), was mir bekannt ist.



Das *erste* öffentlich präsentierte Getriebebike mit BMA war wohl doch Richi´s "Pentagon" auf der Eurobike 2.008:






.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch kein Bike, das ist ein Comic-Fahrrad. Batman für Arme.


----------



## Wilhelm (19. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Bike, das ist ein Comic-Fahrrad. Batman für Arme.



... und ist wohl nicht umsonst im Ridemonkey-Downhill-Foren-Thread "*Pictures of old and obscure suspension bikes*" gelistet: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2889149&postcount=776.


----------



## Blackholez (22. Dezember 2008)

zu dem Headbike oben
Jup also die Karre find ich auch nicht nur gelungen - da tut mir der Head weh. 

dann hätte ich da mal noch so ne grundsätzliche Frage - alles spricht von G-boxx2 - das ist ja schon ganz nett für nen reinen Downhiller 

aber werden eigentlich noch Kisten mit der G-boxx1 hergestellt - der Vorteil dabei ist einfach dass man die Karre auch noch ohne Bahn, Lift, ... den Berg rauf bringt und das finde ich schon einen nicht zu verachtentden Vorteil in Sachen Autonomie - irgendwie will ich doch einfach auch selber raufkommen wenn s mir danach ist. 

oder hab ich da was falsch abgespeichert in Sachen G-boxx2?

cu mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2008)

Die G-Boxx2 bietet in etwa die Übersetzungsbandbreite einer DH-Kassette, dementsprechend begrenzt sind die Uphillfähigkeiten. Einen anderen Anspruch als für Dh zu sein, hat Nicolai bei der bisherigen Gboxx2 auch nicht erhoben.
Besser soll wohl irgendwann einmal die Freeride/ Enduro Version bergauf gehen.

Für alle, die die normale Bandbreite einer kompletten Schaltung wollen, gibt es nach wie vor die G Boxx 1.


----------



## burn_the_witch (27. Januar 2009)

Details und Ergänzungen zur V-Boxx.

Um mit einem Freeride Bike wirklich hochfahren zu können braucht es eine grosse Übersetzungsbandbreite wie z.B. bei der V-Boxx mit den 9-Gängen. Da ist es 610%. Der erste Gang g1=0.63 ist vergleichbar mit einer Kettenschaltung mit vorne/hinten 22/34. Der neunte Gang g9=3.84 dies entspricht vorne/hinten 42/11.

Die Lagerungen der Mittelwelle von den Vorserie V-Boxxen waren leider etwas unterdimesioniert. Dadurch dass die Zwischenwelle nicht durch den Lagerschaden an der genauen Position gehalten wurde, touchierten die Zahnräder das Gehäuse und frästen dieses ab und dies führte zu erhöhten Laufgeräuschen und mahlendem Anfühlen beim Treten, dies wurde in Berichten ja auch so beschrieben. Die jetzige Generation ist bei den Lagerungen und andern kleinen Details überarbeitet worden und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Vor- und Nachteile aus meiner persönlichen Sicht zur V-Boxx.

Vorteile:


Durch das gedichtet Gehäuse sind die Zahnräder gegen Schlamm, Schnee und Eis geschützt.
Das Hinderrad hat eine kleinere ungefederte Masse.
Die Kettenlinie ist gerade.
Die Kette kann nicht rausfallen. Es braucht keine Kettenführung.
Die Schwingenlagerung ist in der Boxx integriert. Und die Lager können, falls nötig, einfach mit einem Kassettenwerkzeugschlüssel ersetzt werden.
Die Drehgriffe können rechts oder links an Lenker montiert werden.
Die Schaltkabel können verlängert oder gekürzt werden.
Es kann im Stillstand geschaltet werden.
Durch Servicebohrungen können die Zahnräder nachgeschmiert werden.
Es Braucht im Winter kein spez. Öl oder Fett für die Zahnräder.
 
Nachteile:


Das Gewicht der V-Boxx (4.6kg) ist höher als eine vergleichbare Kettenschaltung z. B. Saint (2.3kg). Dadurch dass die Lagerung und Tretlagergehäuse beim Rahmen wegfallen ist das Mehrgewicht ca. 1.5-2kg höher. Das Mehrgewicht ist jedoch tief und zentral.
Der Wirkungsgrad ist nie so gut wie bei einer reinen Kettenschaltung. Bei Getrieben kommt der Kettewirkungsgrad ja immer noch mit dazu und es hat immer mehr rotativ, bewegte Masse und gelagerte Zahnräder, Freiläufe und Kupplungen die mitdrehen. Dies ist je nach Gang unterschiedlich.
Es muss ein spez. Rahmen haben. Leider ist die V-Boxx nicht mit dem G-Boxx Standard kompatibel.
Es brauch eine 150mm Hinterradnabe mit 12mm Steckachse.
Es kann nicht unter Last geschaltet werden.
Reparaturarbeiten, falls nötig, können momentan nur von SR Suntour Servicecenter durchgeführt werden.
Schwingendrehpunkt ist in einem engen Bereich vordefiniert. Es ist kein virtueller Drehpunkt möglich.
Der Preis liegt etwas höher als bei einer vergleichbaren Kettenschaltung.
 
Bei meinen Testfahrten habe ich mir eine etwas feinere Abstufung ind den kleinen Gängen gewünscht und eine Shifterschaltung, da ich mich zwischendurch verschalten hab. Dies ist nach einer Abgewöhnungsphase besser geworden.

Nach meinem Wissensstand wird die V-Boxx weiter überarbeitet. Eine weitere Gewichtsreduktion, ein Shifterschaltgriff und weitere Details sind in Planung, jedoch nicht vor diesem Sommer zu erwarten. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es ein erfolgreiches Produkt wird, wenn die Änderungen so einfliessen.

Cheers,
Michi

www.witchbroom.ch


----------



## TZR (27. Januar 2009)

burn_the_witch schrieb:


> [*]Es brauch eine 150mm Hinterradnabe mit 12mm Steckachse.



Warum? Es braucht doch nur verschiebbare Ausfallenden.

Deine Bikes finde ich übrigens ganz geil!


----------



## Wilhelm (28. Januar 2009)

burn_the_witch schrieb:


> Details und Ergänzungen zur V-Boxx.
> 
> ... Nach meinem Wissensstand wird die V-Boxx weiter überarbeitet. Eine weitere Gewichtsreduktion, ein Shifterschaltgriff und weitere Details sind in Planung, jedoch nicht vor diesem Sommer zu erwarten. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es ein erfolgreiches Produkt wird, wenn die Änderungen so einfliessen.
> 
> ...



burn_the_witch,
vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich hoffe nur, daß wir einestages erleben, daß die hier seit langem berichteten Probleme http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=285006&page=5 gelöst werden. 
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## burn_the_witch (28. Januar 2009)

Ja ist schon so, dass die Steckachse nur verschiebbar sein muss. 150mm ist ja ein Standard und somit kein direkter Nachteil.

Ist schon ein bisschen erschrecken das die momentane V-Boxx immer noch nicht hält. 

Doch da hat es auch Teile drin die eher überdiemensioniert sind. Das Feintunig passt halt noch nicht so ganz. Vielleicht hat der Einkäufer anstatt Japanischen Lager wiedermal Chinesische bestellt hat um die HK der Boxx um 20Cent zu reduzieren. 

Ist halt so das die Fertigungsreaktionszeiten in Taiwan nicht so schnell sind, mit dem langen Transportweg und wenn Gussgehäusekomponenten geändert werden müssen würde dies auch hier länger dauern. Doch dies liegt sicherlich auch daran das die V-Boxx wahrscheinlich nicht höchste Entwicklungs- und Testpriorität hat.

Ich bin trotzdem zuversichtlich das die Boxx bald halten wird. 

Cheers,
Michi


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder Bike-Bilder (bin ich denn der einzige mit einem Getriebebike hier ?):


----------



## entlebucher (29. Januar 2009)

Du bist nicht allein
Ich nutze meine recht knappe Freizeit lieber zum fahren als zum fotografieren.
(Ausserdem ist mein Hündchen immer so dreckig und salzverkrustet

Sieht schick aus im neuen schwarz!

Hast du hinten jetzt ein kleineres Ritzel, oder täuscht mich das?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2009)

Nein, ist immer noch ein 13er Surly. Kleiner geht ja auch gar nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bike-Bilder (bin ich denn der einzige mit einem Getriebebike hier ?):



Sehr edel und dezent, der G-Boxx-Pudel im neuen NICOLAI-Nanoschwarz. Das Seidenglanz-Schwarz erscheint sehr satt, viel kräftiger als matte, einschließlich eloxierte Oberflächen (wenn das Material nicht gerade poliert ist) und ist meiner Meinung nach für unebene Flächen - wie geschweißte Fahrradrahmen - fast immer besser geeignet als glänzende Beschichtungen/Oberflächen. Zu den blauen Akzenten würden farblich auch die blau eloxierten CRANK BROTHERS "Cobalt"-Laufräder (http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_cobalt.php) gut passen, sind jedoch für XC konzipiert.

@san_andreas:
Könntest Du hier http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164697&page=21 (http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3150883&postcount=308) ´mal zu der Frage "shifting under load" posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2009)

@Wilhelm: kann ich gerne machen. Ich hatte im Dezember ein Update der Boxx bei Nicolai. Da wurden laut Nicolai einige Details verbessert, die im Laufe des letzten Jahres entwickelt worden sind. Seitdem bin ich einmal gefahren und das noch nicht richtig. Auf der kurzen Ausfahrt hatte ich zumindest schon mal das Gefühl, dass es noch besser geht.

Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass das Thema zumindest am DH-Bike überbewertet wird.
Später mehr !


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2009)

Auf jedenfall sieht dein Bike schonmal richtig top aus
Wenns so gut funktioniert wies aussieht......

G.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2009)

Tut es ! ISCH LIEBE ES !


----------



## Wilhelm (7. Februar 2009)

Auf der SR SUNTOUR-Seite gibt ein Benutzerhandbuch für die "Vboxx FR9" (*.pdf) zum Download: http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/tuningbase/downloadarea/manuals/FINAL_VBOXX_MANUAL_2009.pdf (oder auch http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_pub...adarea/catalogs/Workshopbook_Deutsch_2009.pdf, S. 57-64).


----------



## mountainlion (8. Februar 2009)

so weit ich das mitbekommen habe, war das hier noch nicht drinnen






ein Eigenbau von einem amerikanischen Studenten, der bereits zwei andere Downhillbikes gebaut hat. Bei diesem hier, hat er versucht ein leichtes Downhillbike mit einfachen Standard Komponenten zu bauen, bei welchem die Schaltung wie ein Getriebe im Hauptrahmen untergebracht ist

Quelle, mehr Bilder, und Voller Artikel mitsamt Video gibt es hier:
http://www.littermag.com/2008/features/1039/1039/viewentry1.php?entryID=86


----------



## TZR (8. Februar 2009)

Hat Potential.
Schlecht: aufgebratenes Ritzel
Gut: Kinematik, kein Treten zum Schalten (bzw. rollen reicht)
5 Gänge reichen, wenn die Sprünge dafür etwas größer sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2009)

rollen reicht zum Schalten. Der Freilauf am HR wurde durch den Kabelbinder "fixiert". Im Tretlager ist ein Freilauf.
Sieht interessant aus!


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2009)

grade gefunden!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14240/page:1


----------



## Wilhelm (11. Februar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> grade gefunden!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/14240/page:1



Wie hast Du das denn aufgestöbert, guru39? Interesting. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, befindet sich an "typischer Stelle" ein ROHLOFF-Kettenspanner. Das bedeutet nun hinsichtlich der ursprünglichen Ziele der Getrieberadentwicklung eine relative Inkonsequenz. Andererseits - wenn es der Performance nützt - warum nicht. Eben ein anständiger "Horst LEITNER-Schüler", der Kalle. Andererseits käme man mit einem "Split Pivot" (http://www.split-pivot.com, s.o. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4776412&postcount=373) vielleicht zu dem selben Ergebnis, nur optisch etwas eleganter und ohne Kettenspanner. Bin ja sehr gespannt.


----------



## TZR (11. Februar 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Andererseits käme man mit einem "Split Pivot" (http://www.split-pivot.com, s.o. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4776412&postcount=373) vielleicht zu dem selben Ergebnis, nur optisch etwas eleganter und ohne Kettenspanner. Bin ja sehr gespannt.



Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber vielleicht gibts da ja noch Ziele bezüglich Antriebsneutralität, denn da waren ja auch schon Lösungen mit Kettenumlenkung angedacht worden.
Andererseits ein Gelenk im Ausfallende bei verschiebbaren Ausfallenden? Schlecht vorstellbar. Oder dann ohne verschiebbares Ausfallende und mit einem primitiven verschiebbaren Kettenspanner vorne unter der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das denn aufgestöbert, guru39?



Da bin ich in der Galerie drüber gestolpert.

Hier mehr!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381194


----------



## tfj77 (16. Februar 2009)

das kann doch nur ein zahnrad mit freilauf für die g-boxx 3.0 mit zwischenwelle sein  :

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/DSC_5919-21.jpg

tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Februar 2009)

tfj77 schrieb:


> das kann doch nur ein zahnrad mit freilauf für die g-boxx 3.0 mit zwischenwelle sein  :
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/DSC_5919-21.jpg
> tfj77



... und ich hoffe spätestens zur Hausmesse oder Eurobike 2009 auf feine Fotos vom 3-Wellen-Getriebe auf http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/sets.
BTW: Der neue tfj77-Avatar ist ja sehr stylish.


----------



## tfj77 (17. Februar 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Der neue tfj77-Avatar ist ja sehr stylish.


thx 

...kanns kaum erwarten bis mir was neues vor die linse springt!!!

grüsse
tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2009)

Eine schöne Neuheit wären endlich mal die Trigger für die Gboxx 2.


----------



## tfj77 (1. März 2009)

wieder mal was neues:

http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=130&task=view&id=1055



tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (1. März 2009)

tfj77 schrieb:


> wieder mal was neues:
> http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=130&task=view&id=1055
> tfj77



Einen Eintrag in die g-boxx-Referenzliste hat der Alan HAWKES schon ´mal (http://www.g-boxx.com/d-reference.html).


----------



## sluette (1. März 2009)

im vergleich zu den etablierten titanschmieden sieht die verarbeitung des rahmens aber alles andere als sauber und hochwertig aus. beim ersten blick habe ich an schutzgas-geschweiste stahlrohre gedacht ...


----------



## Wilhelm (1. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> im vergleich zu den etablierten titanschmieden sieht die verarbeitung des rahmens aber alles andere als sauber und hochwertig aus. beim ersten blick habe ich an schutzgas-geschweiste stahlrohre gedacht ...



Er sagt allerdings auch selbst dazu "... _this is a project bike that i'm hoping is a worlds first a titanium frame gearbox downhill bike make entirely by myself, except the g-boxx all made in my shed with the machining done at my work in my spare time ..." (http://www.descent-world.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&Itemid=130&task=view&id=1055).
_


----------



## sluette (19. März 2009)

nochmal was zum thema trigger für rooloff oder g-box:

im threads http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386542 wird der folgenden link gepostet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386542
wenn man auf dem server weiter stöbert, kann man in folgendem pfad folgendes bild finden: 






was daran interessant ist: das bike ist mit gates carbon drive ausgestattet und lässt somit auf eine rohloff nabe vermuten. am lenker ist aber kein rohloff drehschalter montiert sondern ein trigger.

ist das schon bekannt ?


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2009)

Der Shifter schaut, so weit man ihn erkennt, aber sehr nach einem Standard Teil à la Shimano o.ä. aus.
Könnte das nicht eine Nexus oder Alfine mit Gates Carbon sein ?


----------



## TZR (19. März 2009)

Ja, Alfine wird es sein.


----------



## dominik_sp (19. März 2009)

Jop, es geht nur ein Bowden von dort weck, also kann es keine Rohloff sein...


----------



## nicolai.fan (19. März 2009)

Hi,
das gelbe Rad fährt Kalle selber und hinten ist eine Alfine verbaut !


----------



## sluette (19. März 2009)

schade, muss ich meinen 00 status wohl wieder abgeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> schade, muss ich meinen 00 status wohl wieder abgeben ...




Kommen Sie sofort nach London zurück ! M will Sie unverzüglich sprechen !


----------



## tfj77 (19. Mai 2009)

was geht den hier ab????

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110392104583&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AT:1123


tfj77


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2009)

Hier kannst du zum Hammerpreis einen saugeilen Pudel erstehen !
Jetzt könnt ihr Getriebefetischisten mal zeigen, wie weit eure Liebe geht.

Im Ernst, ich hab eingesehen, dass ein fetter DHler too much für meine Bedürfnisse ist.
Hab mich außerdem in eine Amerikanerin verknallt..


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Mai 2009)

amerikanerin? ich dachte eine hübsche maid aus niedersachsen!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2009)

Neee, diesmal gibts ne straffe Silikonlady aus den Staaten.


----------



## Kunstflieger (19. Mai 2009)

Ja und wat wird es jetzt ?
303R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2009)

Ein Foes RS 7.


----------



## EvoOlli (20. Mai 2009)

Mmhhhh....sehr gute Entscheidung.....


----------



## Wilhelm (28. Mai 2009)

Wieder zur "Sache": Ein neues Pic von AttitudeBikes (http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5737800&postcount=1) von einem NICOLAI Ion G-Boxx2 Proto mit Horst-Link und aktueller Race-Geometrie:







​


----------



## TZR (28. Mai 2009)

Die wissen schon, warum da keine Kette drauf ist.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. Mai 2009)

aber es schaut soooooooooo viel geiler aus als das normale Ion GB2


----------



## Wilhelm (3. Juli 2009)

Frais de France (cyril_88):


----------



## Jack22001 (4. Juli 2009)

sehr schöne bilder.  na die 4gelenker ions sehen ja schon sehr serienreif aus


----------



## WODAN (4. Juli 2009)

Wow 
Leider wird es nun durch den Viergelenker schwieriger einen Gates Carbondrive zu verbauen


----------



## Jack22001 (4. Juli 2009)

naja man kann nicht alles haben 
aber eine kette, nur 2 ritzel und vier gelenke sind schon ein grosser fortschritt. bin schon gespannt auf die ersten eindrücke der dh-fraktion. für mich als endurist ist das ion leider zu big bike mäßig


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Juli 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Frais de France (cyril_88):



Jetzt noch eine wartungsfreie Gearbox 3? mit 14-16 Gängen für die Bergauffahrerfraktion und ich könnte glatt schwach werden ....

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (4. Juli 2009)

Weiss man was über das Gewicht des Rahmens?
Haben sich noch ein paar Gramm abgespeckt?

Ich denke die Gearbox wird sich über kurz oder lang durchsetzen aber das Gewicht ist (noch) etwas zu hoch für meinen Geschmack.

Und was ist eigentlich mit der Neuentwicklung los die elektrisch schaltbare Gearbox, hab da mal was drüber gelesen, gibts da News?


----------



## tfj77 (4. Juli 2009)

das schaltauge gibt mit rätsel auf.... 7x9???

tfj77


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. Juli 2009)

tfj77 schrieb:


> das schaltauge gibt mit rätsel auf.... 7x9???
> 
> tfj77



Ist Standardteil vom Helius .... mir würden schon 1x14 reichen.
Solange der Hobel mit Stahldämpfer unter 20 kg bleibt, ist es o.k.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## tfj77 (4. Juli 2009)

diese version der g-boxx hat eine weitere wartungsöffnung rechts neben dem innenlager erhalten, weiss jamand was man hier einstellen kann???

tfj77


----------



## xMARTINx (4. Juli 2009)

einfach ein traum das neue ion,muss gleich mal nen lottoschein ausfüllen...


----------



## Jack22001 (5. Juli 2009)

lustig ist auch die wasserflasche, die im vorletzen post im bild eins durch die gegend fliegt


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2009)

ich denke eher, die Flasche is irgendwo befestigt

über dem Oberrohr kann man eine Weitere erahnen...

Vielleicht sowas wie Williams Christ Birnen in Flaschen?

Oder Mirabellen in selbstgebranntem Schnaps.


----------



## Jack22001 (5. Juli 2009)

tatsache... naja zurück zum thema


----------



## Wilhelm (8. Juli 2009)

Das Kampfgewicht der beiden Horst-Link-GB2-Ions auf den o.g. Bildern soll bei 20,2 kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (28. Juli 2009)

so ich hab jetzt einige zeit still und heimlich mitgelesen da ich, wie wohl die meisten hier, getriebefan bin.
ich wollte mit in den nächsten jahren selber ein g-boxx2-bike bauen weil bis jetzt nicht wirklich 4-gelenker hergestellt werden. außerdem kann man alle detaillösungen so gestallten wie man sie selbst am besten findet. leider hat nicolai mit dem neuen ion 4-gelenker all meine träume zerstört weil es schwer wird ein geileres bike zu bauen...  
ich will nicht mit einem selbst gebauten bike in das ich viel geld stecke fahren und trotzdem einem anderen bike hinterher heulen.  
 und jetzt ernsthaft: nicolai hat wirklich viel für die entwicklung getan und die eurobike dieses jahr wird für die getriebefans spannender denn ja werden. das ion ist das schönste rad das ich je gesehen habe. und der kettenspanner ist genauso gelöst wie ich es bei meinem eigenbau vorgehabt habe.  

und weiß jemand irgenwas bezüglich des triggers? laut g-boxx-com ist er nach wie vor ab frühjahr 2008 erhältlich.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (11. August 2009)

Also das Nicolai Nucleon TST würd mir mit der GBII wohl eher zusagen denn da wär das Rahmenset bestimmt nen stück leichter und optisch find ichs auch nen bissl passender. Zum Gewicht würd ich jetzt mal so sagen wer bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben ist auch bereit noch was in Gewichtstuning zu Investieren! Da fällt mir auf anhieb das Nicolai Ion ST von Elmar Keineke ein der hat zwar kein Getriebehobel aber sein Rad wiegt 16,8 Kilo und ich glaube mit einem sinnvollen Einsatz von zumbeispiel Titanschrauben und bei nicht tragenden Teilen Aluschrauben und die Hintere Abdeckkappe aus na Carbonplatte schneiden oder die ganzen Achsen der Umlenkung aus alucarbon wars glaub ich und und und würd da schon ordentlich was abfallen an Gewicht!!! 
Mit anderen Worten potenzial dieses Rad auf knapp unter 20Kilo zu kriegen müsste möglich sein


----------



## Bergaufbremser (11. August 2009)

ja und die anfälligkeit für defekte auf ein maximum gesteigert. Wenn man leichtbau will, muss man mit dem richtigen Rahmen anfangen. Das habe ich begriffen in der Zeit seit ich versuche mein M-Pire möglichst leicht zu bekommen ohne an pervormence ein zu büsen.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (11. August 2009)

aus genau diesem grunde bin ich ja auch auf das Nicolai Nucleon TST eingegangen!!! Aus meiner sicht der perfekte Nicolai Rahmen zur weiterentwicklung des Getriebes denn das Grundprinzip des Nucleon wurde aus meiner sicht wirklich gut getroffen. Filigraner Rahmen mit höchstem Verarbeitungstoleranzen ohne irendwelche mehr oder weniger sinnlosen umlenkungen oder überdimensionalen Gussets

PS: Die leichten Achsen sollen um ein viellfaches abriebsfester als Titanachsen sein, denn diese Option wurde ja auch einmal angeboten. Titanschrauben an Vielen Bauteilen machen meiner Meinung nach an sehr vielen Bauteilen (nicht alle) Sinn.


----------



## flat-liner-89 (11. August 2009)

Ich wollt das hier mal zur Veranschaulichkeit hochladen.
Das wäre so meine Vorstellung vom perfekten Getrieberad vorallem gepaart mit einem Gates Carbondrive!!!


----------



## Helius-FR (11. August 2009)

flat-liner-89 schrieb:


> Ich wollt das hier mal zur Veranschaulichkeit hochladen.
> Das wäre so meine Vorstellung vom perfekten Getrieberad vorallem gepaart mit einem Gates Carbondrive!!!



Ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (12. August 2009)

was wiegt denn der riemen-getriebe-rahmen?


----------



## flat-liner-89 (12. August 2009)

ICh hab leider keine Ahnung was Das Gates GB Nicolai wiegt aber es wäre für mich auch sehr interessant zu wissen!


----------



## KingAlrik (12. August 2009)

Schönes Teil , haben will 

Aber wo ist da denn die Öffnung für den Riemen ?


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2009)

hier stand blödsinn


----------



## flat-liner-89 (12. August 2009)

@ Pilatus
Wo steht Blödsinn?!

@KingAlrik
Die Aufhängung der schwinge sieht mir geteilt aus von da aus wird er wohl durchgelegt worden sein


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2009)

ich hab Blödsinn geschrieben.


----------



## tfj77 (12. August 2009)

das teil mit dem gates riemen ist eine studie von nicolai und nennt sich e-core. sie wurde im rahmen der eurobike 08 ausgestellt und war anwärter auf den eurobike design award.

tfj77


----------



## KingAlrik (12. August 2009)

Hab jetzt zu hause mal am großen Monitor geschaut . Hinten ist er geteilt , da sieht mal 4 Schrauben um die Achse


----------



## TZR (12. August 2009)

Die 4 Schrauben sind da fürs verschiebliche Ausfallende. Irgendwo muss da aber auch eine Öffnung sein. Aber vorne muss der Riemen ja auch noch irgendwie raus!?


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. August 2009)

Hab das Bild mal aufgehellt. Da gibts keine Öffnung!
Ist ja letztendlich auch egal, da es nur ein Modell/Studie ist.
Wahrscheinlich haben sie den Riemen getrennt, eingebaut und dann wieder zusammengefügt. 
Steht ja auch wahrscheinlich nicht umsonnst, 'DO NOT TOUCH' drunter 

 Kuka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superXcruiser (12. August 2009)

So etwas nettes hätte ich auch gern, allein die Optik, wie aus einem Guß. Dazu der Riemen, echt Klasse.

Leuder erinnert mich der Riemen aber an Harley Davidson und die stehen jetzt gerade mal nicht für Sport.

Bis denn
sXc


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. August 2009)

@ flat-liner-89

Du weist das TI-Schrauben auf das ganze bike vieleicht 50 gramm ausmachen bei einem astronomisch hohen Preis und geringer festigkeit als Stahl ? 
klar wenn mann das letzte raus hohlen will, dann muss man dies in Betracht ziehen. 

Also mir gefällt der 4 Gelenker ION GB sehr sehr gut. Ich werde mir vermutlich nächstets Jahr so eines zu legen. Denn beim normalen ION stört mich der Drehpunkt ich finde diesen einfach nicht optimal genau so wie bei meinem M-Pire. 
Wenn eingelenker muss meiner Meinung nach der Drehpunkt weiter nach vorn und höher. Beim 4 Gelenker dürfte dies besser sein. Schade nur das dafür gewisse Vorteile der Konstruktion welche das Getriebebike ja so toll machen verloren gehen. 
Aber ja da muss man wohl in deneinen oder anderen sauren Apfel beissen


----------



## flat-liner-89 (13. August 2009)

Ja klar da hast du schon recht aber ich selbst finde das gerade Getriebe Rahmen im Radsport Unikate sind und mit einem solch edlem finish wie titan hebst du dich nocheinmal von der Masse ab!!! Ich bin für mich selbst auch immer noch mit solch einem Rad am Träumen nur bin ich mit der jetzigen lösung nicht so ganz zufrieden. . . Es geht immerhin auch um ne ganze stange Geld!!!


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2009)

Titanschrauben .... muss das wirklich sein ??

Mit Stahl 12.9 weiss ich wenigstens woran ich bin.

Und bei >12 kg Rahmengewicht ist das eh sinnlos ... dann lieber die eigene Schwarte abspecken.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. August 2009)

Abgesehen vom Titan hat Nicolai bei der G-Boxx I ja auch mal ein Magnesium-Kit für das Getriebegehäuse angeboten -250g


----------



## flat-liner-89 (14. August 2009)

Ich spreche ja auch aus meinem sinn zur Liebe zum Detail. Mir ist es bei meinen Rädern auch immer ziemlich wichtig (sofern der Geldbeutel ja sagt) das auch eine gewisse Liebe mit hinter steckt und nicht das komplette rad mutwillig irgendwo vorn Baum gesetzt wird oder nie gepflegt wird. . .  Das man durch 2 Dutzend Titanschrauben nich gleich pauschal 5km/h schneller wird is wohl auch jedem klar!!!


----------



## richtig (17. August 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Hab das Bild mal aufgehellt. Da gibts keine Öffnung!



wahrscheinlich eingeschweißt 

grussascha


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Januar 2010)

Ein paar News von Kalle, insbes. auch zu den Themen Getriebe, CarbonDrive, Electric Bikes:


*Singletrack mountain bike magazine*
*Five minutes with: Kalle Nicolaiâ¦              January 13th, 2010                     *

*Five minutes of your time with Kalle Nicolai by Marcus Farley and Karen Hewitt.*






The man himself, Kalle Nicolai

 German Ãber Designer extraordinaire, Kalle Nicolai, talks to Singletrack about his recent and near future product developments. He also gives his views on the merits of handmade design as well as that old chestnut, the function vs form debate.
*
Youâve had a busy year with bikes and design, what were the highlghts for youâ¦?*
 Thatâs a difficult question to answer. At Nicolai, we donât feel the need to make changes for each product year, rather we make changes only when we have something genuinely new to release. A good example is the Helius AC â It has filled the gap in our range for the modern trail rider who wants the âone bike to-do-it all.â Someone who wants more than the Helius CC but less than the Helius AM, but with the best bits of each thrown in. With its 120mm, 133mm and 146mm rear suspension options coupled with an adjustable fork upto 150mm, it also makes economic sense in our credit crunch times. I believe it will be well suited to your UK terrain.
 Another highlight was working on the Grace e-motorbike project www.grace.de I am pleased that we are able to build the frames, not only because it means involvement in such a great product but also because it has been fun to stretch ourselves beyond our usual remits.
*
Whatâs in the pipeline?*
 There are many interesting new projects in the pipeline. For example, we are working hard on a more lightweight G-BOXX-3 with trigger shifters, and we would would love to finish this in April 2010 in order for our racers to have the ability to test it in the 2010 season. Although the B-Boxx (Nicolaiâs rival to the Hammerschmidt â Ed) is progressing well in trials, we have not found the right investor yet to set it towards production. Everybody is talking about the credit crunch, which has made this task harder. But, I am hopeful we will find the right partner eventually.




Welds and gussets. Nicolai trademarks.





The powdercoat bay

*
Handmade design vs mass production, why should we buy your bikes?*
 I would argue that our products offer a longer lifetime based on true craftsmanship. We offer 5 years warranty, even under racing conditions, and install âextra loveâ in all of our parts. I also believe our carbon footprint is less as we tool, machine and paint in-house.
 Of course, handmade design can be more expensive, but I think it is better to spend less on your car and more on your bike! Seriously, though, I believe that here at Nicolai we build bikes that will still be relevant in many years time, rather than just be the latest fad. I was lucky enough to be part of the team under Horst Leitner who came up with the legendary suspension system and, in my mind, I have perfected it on frames that are capable of lasting in relevance and longevity.




Nicolai were (along with Orange) one of the first companies to adopt the Gates Carbon belt drive system on some of their bikes.





This is where those big fishscale welds come from





First G-Boxx, now here's Nicolai's new G-Clamp design. 

*
Bicycles help us reduce our carbon footprints, how carbon neutral are your production facilities?
*
As mentioned above, we produce all parts in-house. As a result, for the European customer at least, we avoid contributing to long ocean freight. We also use state of the art CNC machines that run on low power consumption. Our frames are designed to be long term durable, and as they are aluminium, the frames, and any wastage from manufacturing, are easy to recycle compared to carbon!




Air filters in the paint shop





Testing machines and natty T-shirts. Who wants to work there?

*
Looking back on your career so far, which was your most innovative design? *
 Like I said, I was very fortunate to be part of the team that was involved under Horst Leitner. But, since running Nicolai, I think that the G-BOXX (see www.g-boxx.com and www.g-boxx.org) has been my most innovative design so far. I am immensely proud of it, and continue to strive to make it better and better.
*
What was the coolest product you saw at Interbike/Eurobike?*
 A long time ago, a guy called Stijn Deferm raced downhill on Nicolai bikes. He has now started his own brand and I was very pleased to see what he has come up with.




*
Function vs form, discuss?*
 Ha, that is an interesting question for sure, that could take up a whole interview on its own, yes! My starting point is with Sullivan, the 19th Century architect who famously said that âForm follows function.â It is a statement that I have battled with internally and externally since I started my own bicycle and design businesses. From a purely engineering background, the form of the object is nothing if the physics of it do not stop it from falling apart! But from a design perspective, I believe that form is in every detail of the function. Put simply, what for me is aesthetically beautiful is also what is physically engineered to tolerate its given application. We apply our moniker of âExtra Loveâ to all of our parts and frames, and I believe it is an expression that perfectly encompasses my belief that our engineering is intended to be beautifully delivered. As a result, i believe that Form and Function are not opposite cases, it is more that they balance each other like heart and soul.
*
How much riding do you get to do a week? And any plans to come over to the UK any time soon? *
 Unfortunately I donât get enough ride time, only 2 hours on Sundays. In regards to the UK, I have no schedule yet for 2010. Mike and Simon, the guys from Nicolai UK, are doing a good job (www.nicolai-uk.com) and it would be good to come across to the UK to catch up with our friends and the Nicolai owners there. I like to ride all over Europe, and count some of the riding I have done in the UK as amongst the best.


*Electric Revolution, Distilled Mag, Nicolai Interview, posted December 10, 2009*
















Sehr interessant finde ich auch die AktivitÃ¤ten von HaveFaith, der schon seit 2008 eine elektrische Schaltung fÃ¼r die G-Boxx2 entwickelt: 
*G-boxx's and Electronic Shifting, **Gboxx and Electronic Shifting**. 
*Zuletzt schreibt er "We just had a pretty successful trip to Interbike last week. *I was able to finish with the development version of the electronic shifting and it does indeed function as I claimed. You can easily fire off 4 shifts in under a second.* Also, the rear hub turned out beautifully and super light. With a 240s front hub and 823 rims, the wheel build comes in at 1940g.  I am finishing up with a few details and will be riding the bike at the Red Bull Burner at Angelfire next weekend. Photos and video of the shifting to follow. Thanks!", und das klingt ja nicht schlecht.

Wenn man nun Kalles groÃes Interesse an elektrischen LÃ¶sungen fÃ¼r das Bike berÃ¼cksichtigt, kann man vielleicht schon bald nach der fÃ¼r MÃ¤rz 2.010 angekÃ¼ndigten PrÃ¤sentation des NICOLAI Nucleon AM mit Daumenschalthebeln (There are many interesting new projects in the pipeline. For example, we are working hard on a more lightweight G-BOXX-3 with trigger shifters, and we would would love to finish this in April 2010 in order for our racers to have the ability to test it in the 2010 season.) auch auf eine elektrische Schaltung der neuen G-Boxx3 hoffen.


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Januar 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Sehr interessant finde ich auch die Aktivitäten von HaveFaith, der schon seit 2008 eine elektrische Schaltung für die G-Boxx2 entwickelt:
> *G-boxx's and Electronic Shifting, **Gboxx and Electronic Shifting**.
> *Zuletzt schreibt er "We just had a pretty successful trip to Interbike last week. *I was able to finish with the development version of the electronic shifting and it does indeed function as I claimed. You can easily fire off 4 shifts in under a second.* Also, the rear hub turned out beautifully and super light. With a 240s front hub and 823 rims, the wheel build comes in at 1940g.  I am finishing up with a few details and will be riding the bike at the Red Bull Burner at Angelfire next weekend. Photos and video of the shifting to follow. Thanks!", und das klingt ja nicht schlecht.



Das gemeinsame Projekt mit Spooky Bikes scheint gut voranzukommen, und vielleicht ist dieses elektronische Schaltsystem sogar noch vor Kalle´s serienreif?

"The electronics package is showing darn good reliability so far compared to the g1 protos apparently- I know he raced it at Fontana last weekend quite successfully. Obviously it isn't completely production ready.
I know here at Spooky we are really excited to work with him to build some production-oriented fuselages some time this fall after we have the SplitPivot external drive train bike into production. The fuselage is ready to go, from the solidworks models we've seen but Spooky needs to get caught up on more commercially viable projects before we start working on the really fun development projects. I would love if Colin could build some fresh proto framesets out there out of 6061 that we could heattreat and finish here in Mass- but a whole new set of machine parts is wicked expensive, as is new fixturing for his revised structural design.
 -mickey
spooky bikes"        

Vielversprechend hier auch die SplitPivot-Lösung der Hinterbauaufhängung, und dazu gut kompatibel mit CarbonDrive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (17. Januar 2010)

was bedeutet das splitpivot?
alles in allem ist der rahmen von havefaith meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten gboxx-rahmen überhaupt. wäre scho wenn soetwas der öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird.
auch die gboxx3 wird interessant, freut mich zu hören, dass man nach wie vor mit voller kraft an der technologie arbeitet.


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Januar 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> was bedeutet das splitpivot?
> alles in allem ist der rahmen von havefaith meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten gboxx-rahmen überhaupt. wäre scho wenn soetwas der öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird.
> auch die gboxx3 wird interessant, freut mich zu hören, dass man nach wie vor mit voller kraft an der technologie arbeitet.



Dieser Rahmen gefällt mir auch. Offensichtlich ist eine Produktion in Zusammenarbeit mit SPOOKY BIKES geplant.

Zum SplitPivot nach Dave WEAGLE:
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=182353&highlight=split+pivot
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221921&highlight=split+pivot
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4324651&postcount=292.


----------



## Wilhelm (17. Januar 2010)

Auch noch zu SplitPivot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_suspension. http://www.besserbiken.at/standard.xml?vpID=885.


----------



## wuschi (17. Januar 2010)

achso also mehr oder weniger ein abgekupfertes ABP von trek. 
schön für die amis, dass die alles so "cool" klingende namen haben wo dann jedes patent ganz großartig wirkt... 
dave weagle ist ja ein künstler was die vermarktung betrifft aber was neues hat er noch nie gebracht...
ich will auch einmal einen rahmen mit gboxx konstruieren. ich habe schon einige konzepte im kopf das unter anderem auch diesen splitpivot/ABP beinhaltet und zusätzlich auch noch das syntace x-12 achsensystem verwendet. eine "richtig" elegante lösung zu kettenspannung ist mir noch nicht eingefallen, da bin ich gespannt wie das der colin lösen wird.
schade, dass ich nicht ein paar jahre älter bin. durch die alten glorys bin ich vor einiger zeit auch auf die gleiche anlenkung wie havefaith gekommen und, dass "splitpivot" die bremse besser entkoppelt ist auch schon länger bekannt. das lustige ist nämlich, dass ich den ridemonkey-thread erst danach entdeckt habe...


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2010)

Nucleon forever


----------



## entlebucher (18. Januar 2010)

@Wilhelm: Mal wieder dank für die tollen Zusammenfassungen!
@Team Nicolai: merci für das nette Bild!
Der Messingring an der Abdichtung beim Primärantrieb erscheint mir anders als in Serie...oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> ###
> 
> @Team Nicolai: merci für das nette Bild!
> Der Messingring an der Abdichtung beim Primärantrieb erscheint mir anders als in Serie...oder täusch ich mich?



Der Gamma Ring ist aus der ersten Serie des Nucleon


----------



## richtig (18. Januar 2010)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @Wilhelm: Mal wieder dank für die tollen Zusammenfassungen!
> @Team Nicolai: merci für das nette Bild!
> Der Messingring an der Abdichtung beim Primärantrieb erscheint mir anders als in Serie...oder täusch ich mich?



Wahrscheinlich hat der J. bei dir da den Deckel von ner alten Bohnenkonserve reingefriemelt... würde mich nicht wundern 

Grussascha


----------



## EvoOlli (18. Januar 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Der Gamma Ring ist aus der ersten Serie des Nucleon



Ich habe auch ein Nucleon mit diesem gelb verzinkten Ring. Nun habe ich mal auf der Homepage von Nicolai genau hingeschaut: Der Ring ist anders, man kann aber auch erkennen, das das dort verbaute Innenlager ein anderes ist. Bei mir ist noch ein 'normales' ISIS Lager verbaut, auf dem Bild vom aktuellen TFR sieht es aber aus wie ein Holowtech-Lager, oder evt. ein Gigapipe ? Auf jeden Fall mit aussenliegenden Lagern.

Weiß jemand, wann das umgestellt worden ist....gab es dabei größere Änderungen an der GBoxx ?


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2010)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein Nucleon mit diesem gelb verzinkten Ring. Nun habe ich mal auf der Homepage von Nicolai genau hingeschaut: Der Ring ist anders, man kann aber auch erkennen, das das dort verbaute Innenlager ein anderes ist. Bei mir ist noch ein 'normales' ISIS Lager verbaut, auf dem Bild vom aktuellen TFR sieht es aber aus wie ein Holowtech-Lager, oder evt. ein Gigapipe ? Auf jeden Fall mit aussenliegenden Lagern.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wann das umgestellt worden ist....gab es dabei größere Änderungen an der GBoxx ?




Hi,
wann es genau umgestellt wurde kann ich Dir leider auch nicht sagen.
Die momentan verbauten Kurbeln sind Howitzer Standard, da ISIS nicht mehr gebaut wird.

Ich zitiere mal Falco, den ich auch mal nach einer Ersatz ISIS Kurbel gefragt habe:



			
				Falco am 22.10.2007 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deinen Fragen:
> 
> ISIS Kurbeln gibt es leider nicht mehr. Für die aktuellen Kurbeln ist die Umrüstung auf ein Howitzer Innenlager erforderlich. Dafür ist auch ein anderer Kurbeladapter und eine andere Dichtung erforderlich. Anbei die Preise für die Umrüstung auf Howitzer Standard:
> 
> ...



MfG


----------



## EvoOlli (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Wodan,

danke für die Antwort.....aber es ist ja schon mal gut, das am eigentlichen Gehäuse bzw. der Aufnahme nichts geändert wurde.....


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2010)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> Hallo Wodan,
> 
> danke für die Antwort.....aber es ist ja schon mal gut, das am eigentlichen Gehäuse bzw. der Aufnahme nichts geändert wurde.....



Moin,
das Gehäuse ist gleich, ich habe nämlich auch schon am TFR wieder auf ISIS zurückgerüstet, da 100g leichter


----------



## Wilhelm (11. März 2010)

Ein User-Bericht von entlebucher über seine Erfahrungen mit der G-Boxx1 (in einem ALUTECH-Pudel) gibt ein Resümé zum Stand dieser Entwicklungsstufe der Getriebetechnologie:"Na gut, dann versuche ich euch mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zu geben.  Verzeiht bitte wenn der etwas länger ausfällt...

  Vorweg: der Bericht ist absolut subjektiv, aufgrund meiner persönlichen  Erfahrung. Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet geschrieben. 

  Ich fahre seit einem 3/4tel Jahr einen Getriebepudel mit Gboxx1 in  Grösse L und bin grundsätzlich eigentlich zufrieden. Der grosse  "Aha-Effekt" blieb, vielleicht mal abgesehen von der guten  Federungsperformance, leider aus. 

  Nach 8 Jahren Rohloff in diversen Freeride-Bikes wollte ich etwas mehr  Ruhe im Hinterbau. Im Nachhinein muss ich feststellen, wie negativ sich  das Mehrgewicht an der Nabe auf die Federung ausgewirkt hat.

  Mein Einsatzbereich sind hauptsächlich Freeride-Touren in den Schweizer  Alpen, die ich zum grossen Teil selber hinauf fahre oder trage. Das  ganze auch bei Regen, Eis und Schnee. Das Rohloff-Getriebe ist dabei  wegen der Robustheit und Wartungsarmut seit Jahren mein treuer Begleiter  und zum hinauftrampen bietet es auch eine genügende  Übersetzungsbandbreite.

  Fahrverhalten:
  Ausgewogen! Durch den tiefen Schwerpunkt saugt es sich richtig fest in  schnellen Kurven. Hervorragend geeignet für technische Downhills. Gerade  bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist der Pudel sehr gut beherrschbar. Die  Bremsmomentabstützung wirkt sich spürbar positiv aus. (Achtung: die  Kugelköpfe der Anlenkung verschleissen schnell ohne genügende  Schmierung)
  Obwohl die Geometrie eher für DH ausgelegt ist, fühlt es sich agiler an,  als es vermuten liesse. Ein quirliges Enduro wird es darum aber noch  nicht.

  Die G-Boxx sorgt für eine erstaunliche Bodenfreiheit, was sich vor allem  im ruppigen Gelände positiv bemerkbar macht. Habe mir einen  Schlagschutz auf den Primärantrieb gebastelt, da ich einige Male  aufgesessen bin.

  Anfangs war das breite Tretlager gewöhnungsbedürftig (sog. Q-Faktor?).  An exponierten Stellen und in Kurven bin ich anfangs oft hängen  geblieben.

  Noch etwas zur Übersetzung: diese ist um einiges kürzer als bei einer  38/16er Ritzelkombi, wie ich sie früher auf der Rohloff gefahren bin.  Meinem Einsatzbereich spricht das eigentlich zu, da ich die kleinen  Gänge so hervorragend für langsame technische Stücke, Schlammpassagen  oder happige Anstiege als "Trial-Untersetzung" missbrauchen kann. Für  den reinen DH-Einsatz ist die Übersetzung mE aber zu kurz.

  Noch etwas Geräusch: der Pudel fährt sich nahezu geräuschlos. Kein  Kettenschlagen, kaum Schaltgeräusche. Die Rohlofftypischen  "Mahlgeräusche" in der Einfahrphase werden durch den Rahmen minim  verstärkt.

  Gewicht:
  Allgemein: ein leichtfüssiger Freerider nach heutigen Massstäben ist es  nicht und kann es wohl auch nicht werden. Weit unter 20kg zu kommen ist  mit einigermassen haltbaren Teilen kaum möglich. Trotz rel. leichtem  Grundaufbau für FR (Totem Air, Roco Air, 521er Mavic, Avid Elixier)  wiegt der Pudel knapp über 20kg.
  Mit leichteren Reifen (als meinen 2,5er Swampthing) läge zwar noch  einiges drin, jedoch machen andere Reifen in meinem Heimatrevier wenig  Sinn. 
  Mit etwas Aufwand (Bspw. Magnesiumgehäuse an der Boxx) kann man die 19kg  evtl. knacken.

  Technik:
  Das Getriebe ist grundsätzlich äusserst haltbar und die gesamte  Konstruktion ist auf Wartungsarmut ausgelegt. Jedoch ist die  Konstruktion alles andere als Schrauberfreundlich.
  Sowohl die Getriebeeinheit als auch die COR-Nabe am Hinterrad sind recht  kompliziert aufgebaut und Verlangen für die Wartung nach etwas  Erfahrung und Geduld.

  So ist die Justage der Cor-Nabe sehr penibel vorzunehmen, da sonst  Spannungen auftreten und die Lager in den Schlitten Schaden davon tragen  können. Allgemein verschleissen die Lager der Cor-Nabe im  Geländeeinsatz relativ schnell, sind jedoch grundsätzlich einfach  auszutauschen (Die Lager der Scheibenbremsaufnahme sind relativ gross  dimensioniert und entsprechend teuer).

  Einige Schwächen hat das Konzept noch, die ich nicht von Anfang an  bedacht habe, sonst hätte Jürgen noch ein paar Gimmicks mehr an den  Rahmen schweissen dürfen. So liegen beispielsweise die Schaltzüge direkt  im Schlammbeschuss des Vorderreifens offen und ungeschützt.  Durchgängige Hüllen kann man leider nicht verlegen, da die Züge zwingend  zweigeteilt sind und mit Verbindungsschlössern aus Messing verlinkt  werden. Nur am Unterrohr ist genügend Spielraum für die Bewegung. So  musste ich vorerst mal eine unschöne "Schutzbox" aus Kunststoff basteln,  dort laufen die Züge im Fett und sind einigermassen geschützt. Nicolai  verbaut in Serie einen solchen Schutz, wie ich gesehen habe.

  Es ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, die Zughalter auf die linke Seite  des Unterrohrs und somit aus dem Dreckbeschuss legen zu lassen.

  Fazit :
  Ein "Rundum-Sorglos-Bike" ist es nicht. Für meine Einsatzzwecke jedoch  gut geeignet. Zumindest unsere Pudel sind noch Prototypen, bei denen  Jürgen aufgrund fehlender Erfahrung einige Fehler beim Aufbau  unterlaufen sind. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei dem  komplizierten System. Gboxx ist eine nette Lösung, aber leider äusserst  verkompliziert und sicher nicht für die Massenproduktion entwickelt.  Wenn man ein rundum-sorglos Fahrrad sucht bei dem ihr weniger schrauben  müsst, würde ich eher abraten, meine Meinung. Punkt."

​Sehr ernüchternd dagegen das Resümé von alter Fux zu seinen Erfahrungen mit der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx:"So Jungs und Mädelz,
  zum G9 welches meinen Allerwertesten ne Weile getragen hat, wirds keine  News mehr geben. Ich hab das Ding nach 6Monaten Oddysee diesen Sommer  wieder zurückgegeben. Einfach zu viele Mängel, der Lack splittert ab,  das Getriebe rattert oder streikt, lange Ersatzteillieferzeiten und  einen verkorxten Hinterbau der eine Verschiebung der Hinterachse (und  somit das Spannen der Kette) unmöglich gemacht hat.
  Alles in allem sehe ich nach dem erlofgreichen Start der Hammerschmidt  (klar, darf man eigentlich nicht miteinander vergleichen...) sehe ich  die Zukunft der G9-Technik auf einem dürren Ast sitzen... Das  09er-Modell hat so ziemlich alle Mängel des 08er-Modells übernommen,  also Ich kann daraus jetzt nicht die nötige Lernkurve bei so einer  jungen Technologie/Bike erkennen. Und wehe dem, der einen G9-Rahmen  besitzt wenn es keine Weiterentwicklungen oder ErsatzGetriebe mehr  gibt...

  War schön was Neues auszuprobieren und daraus zu lernen, bin aber auch  froh dass ich da wieder (finanziell) heil rausgekommen bin. Der Bock hat  mich nie so heftig in den Dreck geschmissen, dass ich mir die Gräten  gebrochen habe. Dafür danke ich dem Bike! Die anfängliche Euphorie hat  über die Werkstatt-Zeiten hinweggetröstet, war aber am Schluss einer  nüchternen Betrachtung gewichen. 

  Ich bin ja immernoch, wie zu Beginn meiner Threads beschrieben, der  Auffassung dass jedes Bike einen Tiernamen braucht! Ich hatte nen  Steppenwolf, genannt "Wolf", nen weißen Downhiller genannt "Eisbär" und  schließlich das G9: die Rahmenfarbe, bullige Bauweise und der Dreck der  Trails gaben Ihm den Namen "Braunbär". 

  Mit steigender Zahl der Probleme wurde er jedoch bald von Freund und  Feind nur noch der "Problembär" genannt. 

  An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten die mich mit  dem Thema unterstützt haben, allen vorweg der Bike-Dealer meines  Vertrauens der eine Wandlung des Kaufvertrags möglich gemacht hat, und  an die Firma Bergamont/Suntour für die - letztendlich vergeblich -  gelieferten Ersatzteile!

  Hoffe Ich habe nicht zu schwarz gemalt und bin niemand auf den  Schnürsenkel getreten, Ist natürlich eine subjektive Meinung und ich  spreche nicht als Experte. Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand anderes besser,  aber das sind so die Eindrücke die ich nach gefühlten 1500km gesammelt  habe.

  Habt weiterhin Spaß und passt auf Euch auf,
  Happy 2010,
  der alte Fux! "
​
Da hoffe ich ´mal, daß Kalle über die Maßnahmen am Nucleon AM hinaus doch in absehbarer Zeit ein ganz neues Mehr(15+)ganggetriebe präsentieren kann, das er 2007 ´mal für 2009-2010 in Aussicht gestellt hatte.







Schwinge des angekündigten Nucleon AM (ein Horst-Link wie beim aktuellen Ion G-Boxx2 wäre netter)


P.S.: Übrigens, wer eine G-Boxx2 für  500,- sucht, wird derzeit bei eBay fündig.


----------



## wuschi (22. Juli 2010)

hallo
ich habe von universal transmission direkt erfahren, dass die g-boxx 2 nicht mehr verkauft wird und damit auch das nicolai ion g-boxx nicht mehr erhältlich ist. erfahren habe ich das weil ich aus interesse eine mail geschrieben habe ob das projekt trigger auf eis liegt. ich kopiere einfach mal die emails herein:

mail 1) "_*wird eigentlich noch an einem trigger für die g-boxx 2 gearbeitet oder
ist dieses projekt auf eis gelegt? ich hoffe sie können mir eine
auskunft geben.*_ 
-> ...leider muss ich Dir mitteilen, dass dieses Projekt auf Eis liegt.
Die G-Boxx 2 steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf, Service arbeiten an bereits
verkauften Einheiten werden natürlich noch durchgeführt.

Falls Du noch weitere Fragen hast, kann Du Dich gern jederzeit an mich
wenden...."

mail 2) "_*wieso steht die box nicht mehr zum verkauf? das nicolai ion g-boxx 2 ist doch ein aktuelles modell. ist das ein endgültiger beschluss oder steht noch nocht fest ob wieder daran gearbeitet wird oder womöglich sogar eine 3. version kommt?*_

...das Ion-G-Boxx steht auch nicht mehr zum Verkauf.
Wir mußten leider feststellen, das der Bedarf an dem Getriebe wesentlich höher ist als unsere Kapazitäten her geben.
Deshalb haben wir uns dazu entschieden, sie nicht mehr anzubieten.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass eine 3. Version auf den Markt kommt.
Dazu kann ich allerdings weder einen ungefähren Zeitraum noch Angaben über technische Daten machen.

Wir werden allerdings auf der Eurobike das Nucleon E2 vorstellen, es wird die G-Boxx I in Verbindung mit
der ION geometrie haben."

schade drum. ich hoffe es kommt doch irgendwann noch eine dritte version, die einer überarbeiteten g-boxx 2 entspricht. eigentlich wollte ich die sommerferien nutzen um mir selbst ein gboxx bike zu konstruieren.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2010)

Hmmmh...versteh ich das jetzt richtig. Die Herstellung der G-Box 2 ist teuerer als der Verkaufspreis!!!!!

G.


----------



## OldSchool (22. Juli 2010)

Mit Bedarf nehme ich an meinen sie, dass sie wesentlich mehr Bestellungen hatten als sie in einem vernünftigen Zeitraum abarbeiten hätten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (22. Juli 2010)

ja so würde ich es auch interpretieren. wenn sie sinnvolle stückzahlen produzieren würden wäre sie zu sehr mit der g-boxx ausgelastet. ich nehme an es rechnet sich nicht aufzurüsten ansonsten wäre es ja schwachsinn das ganze einzustellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2010)

> Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass eine 3. Version auf den Markt kommt.



So würde ich das evt.auch aufassen, wenn es diesen Satz mit dem Wort "Möglichkeit" nicht geben würde.

G.


----------



## Jack22001 (22. Juli 2010)

na das ist aber sehr sehr schade, das die gboxx2 nicht mehr gebaut wird, weil gehalten hat sie ja im dh einsatz, soweit ich das mitverfolgt habe!


----------



## OldSchool (22. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht von einem Fremdhersteller in Auftragsarbeit hergestellt?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2010)

Wirtschaftlich schon interessant....man nimmt ein Produkt vom Markt, weil man zuviel hätte verkaufen können !?


----------



## Moonboot42 (23. Juli 2010)

...schon eher unwahrscheinlich, daß mit "Bedarf" die Nachfrage gemeint war. Gibt ja noch genügend Themen die den Bedarf unwirtschaftlich werden lassen. Justage, Ersatzteilversorgung, Wartung, Konstruktion.


----------



## OldSchool (23. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich schon interessant....man nimmt ein Produkt vom Markt, weil man zuviel hätte verkaufen können !?



Nee zu wenig hätte liefern können.

Herrlich diese Rumspinnerrei.


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2010)

Ich muß als ehemaliger G-Boxx2 Fahrer schon sagen, dass ich die Box in der angebotenen Form noch nicht für ausgereift halte. Das hat mit der Funktion nix zu tun, die ist gut.
Viel mehr hat mich das Gewicht letztlich doch massiv gestört.
Bei einem Rahmengewicht von knapp 9,5kg für einen Pudel DH in Größe L muß man teilemäßig schon sehr tief in die Trickkiste bzw. zu sehr leichten und damit auch sehr teuren Parts greifen, um ein konkurrenzfähiges Gesamtgewicht hinzubekommen.

Ein Bikegewicht von knapp zwanzig Kilo mit UST Reifen ist mir heutzutage einfach too much, wo der allgemeine Trend eher Richtung 17kg geht.
Durch das hohe aber sehr zentral angeordnete Gewicht liegt das Bike zwar wie ein Brett, mir war es aber letztlich zu panzermäßig.
Mein Nachfolge-Bike liegt ohne große Teilezauberei knapp unter 17kg mit Potential nach unten. Dieser Unterschied ist halt schon deutlich spürbar.

Trotzdem ist es natürlich schade, dass so ein feines Exotenteil vom Markt verschwindet.


----------



## Peter446688 (26. Juli 2010)

also ist es so weit, die G-Boxx 2 wird eingestellt, somit ist der ganze Aufwand der letzten 5 Jahre fÃ¼r die Fische gewesen, das dÃ¼rfte nicht billig gewesen sein jetzt hat man doch noch die ReiÃleine gezogen, 
der G-Con Standard hat die G-Boxx nicht kleiner gemacht, im Gegenteil sie wirkt viel wuchtiger als die G-Boxx 1 und die G-Boxx 2 mit den 7 Ketten dÃ¼rfte ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein, da es fast unmÃ¶glich ist, alle Ketten Ã¼ber unterschiedliche Ritzel auf den 2 Achsen auf Spannung zu bringen, die G-Boxx beim Nucleon AMX war ja auch ein Totalreinfall

hÃ¤tte man leichtere Materialien eingesetzt, und sich auf die G-Boxx 1 konzentriert, wÃ¤re man jetzt weiter und ein weiterer Fehler dÃ¼rfte auch sein, nur auf DH-Bikes zu setzen, der Markt ist ja sehr begrenzt, noch dazu die Fahrer, die so ein Bike ausnutzen kÃ¶nnen kaufen so ein Bike nicht, die bekommen das Material zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt, und die, die das Geld hÃ¤tten, um so ein Rad zu kaufen, die kÃ¶nnen meist nicht so extrem fahren bzw wollen es auch nicht - zu gefÃ¤hrlich, weiters ist so ein Komplettbike mit der G-Boxx 2 selbst fÃ¼r DH'er noch um 3 bis 4 kg zu schwer

fÃ¼r den Marathon, XC Racer gibt es nichts, weil auch die falschen Materialien eingesetzt werden, es dÃ¼rfte auch immer schwieriger werden im High End Bereich mit Alurahmen in der Preisklasse und dem Gewicht zu punkten
ich kann mich noch erinnern als das Nucleon TFR auf der Eurobike vorgestellt wurde, wie haben sie sich geweigert eine Auskunft Ã¼ber die Masse des Rahmensets zu geben, na ja direkt daneben hatte Spin seinen Stand mit einem 900g Karbonrahmen auf MaÃ gefertigt, unter 6kg fÃ¼r das komplette Bike und 1000â¬ billiger, fÃ¼r den GroÃteil der Messebesucher mit wenig Ahnung ist es dann schwer vermittelbar, fÃ¼r ein 9,5 kg Rahmenset 6000â¬ zu verlangen wobei das Komplettrad 18kg auf die Waage bringt

jetzt ist man also wieder zur G-Boxx 1 mit dem Rohloff Getriebe zurÃ¼ckgekehrt, das eventuelle Nachfolgemodell G-Boxx 3 mit unbekannter Technik wird eventuell entwickelt oder auch nicht vermutlich eher nicht wenn die angeblich gut nachgefragte G-Boxx 2 eingestellt wird

ich frage mich wie sich so eine eklatante Fehlentwicklung auf Dauer auf eine so kleine Firma finanziell auswirkt
die B-Boxx wird nicht gebaut, ein Investor wÃ¤re dazu notwendig
der Triggerschalthebel wurde nie umgesetzt, aber oft angekÃ¼ndigt
viel zu viele verschiedene Modelle

so innovativ die G-Boxx am Anfang geklungen hat, so erzkonservativ war die Firma beim Einsatz neuer leichter Materialien, wie Karbon, deren EinfÃ¼hrung komplett von Nicolai verschlafen wurde, wÃ¼rde man das jetzt anfangen brÃ¤uchte man mehr als 5  Jahre um den TechnologierÃ¼ckstand gegenÃ¼ber den anderen Firmen aufzuholen

man braucht ja nur zu schauen, wie das bei Rocky Mountain war, die haben sich auch jahrelang geweigert und wo gurken die jetzt rum mit der Karbonverarbeitung

wenn man mal die rosarote Brille abzieht (was ich die letzten 4, 5 Monate tat) und betrachtet was es auÃer den G-Boxx Bikes bei Nicoai gibt, na dann wird es recht dÃ¼rftig, das Ion ist nicht unbedingt das Hammer DH-Bike, und ein XC-Race Fully mit 2,5 kg um 2500â¬ mit Alurahmen ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã, wenn man einen MaÃrahmen will, dann kommen noch mal 500â¬ drauf, fÃ¼r andere WÃ¼nsche muss auch extra bezahlt werden, da ist man dann schnell weit Ã¼ber 3500â¬ los

da bekommt man bei der Konkurrenz Karbonrahmen, die 800g leichter sind

ich denke fÃ¼r Nicolai wird es die nÃ¤chsten Jahre sehr schwierig werden - schade eigentlich, aber es wurde zu lange in die falsche Richtung investiert und entwickelt

ich jedenfalls sehe die nÃ¤chsten 5 Jahre keine realistische Chance auf ein Modell mit G-Boxx von Nicolai, welches im Breich XC Marathon eingesetzt werden kÃ¶nnte, das wird es in absehbarer Zeit einfach nicht geben, allein schon aufgrund des fehlenden Know How's bei der Karbonverarbeitung, Alukurbeln werden schwer bleiben, das Rohloffgetriebe wird auch in Zukunft mit 1,8kg extrem schwer bleiben und der Rest wird aufgrund der fehlenden leichten Materialien auch schwer bleiben und dem Getriebebike wohl das Ende bescheren - in der Form jedenfalls hat das Getriebebike keine Zukunft nicht im DH Bereich und noch viel weniger in den anderen MTB-Bereichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (26. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es schade das die Getriebetechnologie nicht weiterentwickelt wurde, denn seit ich mein Nucleon TFR habe, bin ich beeindruck, wie gut das Getriebekonzept funktioniert. Es gibt eigentlich nur einen negativen Punkt und zwar das Gewicht. Durch den niedrigen Schwerpunkt wird das zwar zum Teil wettgemacht - das TFR hat eine klasse Strassen- und Kurvenlage - aber das Gewicht lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren. Ich komme zwar mit dem TFR überall da hoch, wo ich auch mit meinen anderen Bikes hochkomme, aber mit weniger Gewicht geht es eben leichter.

Mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass Weiterentwicklung Geld kostet, aber keine Weiterentwicklung bedeutet auf lange sicht das Aus. Es wäre aus meiner Sicht wirklich schade, wenn das Getriebekonzept dem Ende entgegengehen würde. Die Getriebetechnologie hat ihre Vorteile und wenn man diese leichter und kompakter hinbekommen würde, dann wäre diese konkurrenzfähiger (ein Getriebebike ohne Ketten: auf der Tretlagerache das Antriebszahnrad und statt Kette einen Riemenantrieb *träum*).

Ketenschaltungen sind auf jeden Fall schon längest ausgereizt, hier ist kein entscheiden Entwicklungsschritt mehr drin. Kettenschaltungen funktionieren gut bei relativ geringem Gewicht, sind dafür aber anfälliger, wartungsintensiver und unterliegen einem nicht unerheblichen Verschleiß.


----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> also ist es so weit, die G-Boxx 2 wird eingestellt, somit ist der ganze Aufwand der letzten 5 Jahre für die Fische gewesen, das dürfte nicht billig gewesen sein jetzt hat man doch noch die Reißleine gezogen,
> der G-Con Standard hat die G-Boxx nicht kleiner gemacht, im Gegenteil sie wirkt viel wuchtiger als die G-Boxx 1 und die G-Boxx 2 mit den 7 Ketten dürfte ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein, da es fast unmöglich ist, alle Ketten über unterschiedliche Ritzel auf den 2 Achsen auf Spannung zu bringen, die G-Boxx beim Nucleon AMX war ja auch ein Totalreinfall
> 
> hätte man leichtere Materialien eingesetzt, und sich auf die G-Boxx 1 konzentriert, wäre man jetzt weiter und ein weiterer Fehler dürfte auch sein, nur auf DH-Bikes zu setzen, der Markt ist ja sehr begrenzt, noch dazu die Fahrer, die so ein Bike ausnutzen können kaufen so ein Bike nicht, die bekommen das Material zur Verfügung gestellt, und die, die das Geld hätten, um so ein Rad zu kaufen, die können meist nicht so extrem fahren bzw wollen es auch nicht - zu gefährlich, weiters ist so ein Komplettbike mit der G-Boxx 2 selbst für DH'er noch um 3 bis 4 kg zu schwer
> ...



Ein Glück stehst Du mit Deiner seltsamen Sichtweise fast alleine da 
Kauf Dir die neue "Bike" und werde glücklich, wir sind es wenigstens mit Nicolai Bikes!


----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ein Glück stehst Du mit Deiner seltsamen Sichtweise fast alleine da
> Kauf Dir die neue "Bike" und werde glücklich, wir sind es wenigstens mit Nicolai Bikes!



Word 

Und was der für´n Quatsch von wegen Carbon labert


----------



## c_w (26. Juli 2010)

Passt halt auch überhaupt nicht hier her. Keine Ahnung, wie hart es für Universal Transmissions finanziell ist, dass die G-Boxx II jetzt eingestellt wird, und ob das auch Nicolai beeinflussen wird. Aber grundsätzlich würd' ich ihm bei dem Gedanken auch zustimmen...

Aber was das mit den Bikes ansich zu tun hat. Nicolai hat ne super Produktpalette, die Auftragsbücher sind voll und es gibt viele Leute, die zu dem Preis mit den Rädern glücklich sind. Besonders leichte Rahmen zu bauen war nie der Fokus.
Und ich würde mir auch ernsthaft Sorgen machen, wenn Nicolai mit Carbon experimentieren würde, Nicolai ist ne kleine Firma, wo sollen die die Leute und daS Know-How hernehmen, parallel Carbonrahmen zu fertigen.

Alu-Rahmen werden sicherlich nicht in den nächsten Jahren und imho auch Jahrzehnten so eben mal vom Markt verdrängt werden, vor allem nicht im Bereich AM aufwärts. Vll im CC Bereich irgendwann... das mag für einen Volumenanbieter relevant sein, aber nicht für eine Firma die Einzelrahmen per Hand fertigt.


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. Juli 2010)

Locker bleiben Freunde unterschätz niemals Kalle Nicolai, manchmal muss man Umwege machen um ein Ziel zu erreichen, erzählen kann man viel, schlecht reden ist einfach, Dinge bewegen verlangt Mut, und dieser Mut kommt aus Lübbrechtsen!!

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Jack22001 (26. Juli 2010)

schöner hättest du das nicht sagen können, Thomas. Könnt ihr eigentlich nochmal nen paar Detailbilder vom Nucleon AM reinstellen. Kalle hat das Modell ja leider noch nicht auf der Site mit den Daten. Kommt wohl erst zum Herbst?
grüsse jack22001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (26. Juli 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Passt halt auch überhaupt nicht hier her. Keine Ahnung, wie hart es für Universal Transmissions finanziell ist,...


das sind unabhängige unternehmen, als GmbH aufgebaut. da kann die eine firma in konkurs gehen und die andere geht es nichts an. ich hoffe ich erzähl grad keinen blödsinn aber so viel ich weiß ist das so und genau das der sinn mehrere (sichwort) "eigenständige" unternehmen zu gründen.


----------



## Peter446688 (26. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ein Glück stehst Du mit Deiner seltsamen Sichtweise fast alleine da
> Kauf Dir die neue "Bike" und werde glücklich, wir sind es wenigstens mit Nicolai Bikes!




selten so gelacht
genau, darum sind ja auch tausende nein millionen dieser bikes mit G-boxx auf dem markt, weil so viele so überzeugt sind und weil die Nachfrage so groß ist, wird die Produktion eingestellt

na Bravo, das sind ja mal fundierte aussagen

wie schon geschrieben rosarote Brille ablegen und Realist werden


----------



## Peter446688 (26. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Word
> 
> Und was der für´n Quatsch von wegen Carbon labert



diese Kritik zeichnet sich ja mal wirklich durch Sachverstand aus und ist wirklich fundiert argumntiert ;-)


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> diese Kritik zeichnet sich ja mal wirklich durch Sachverstand aus und ist wirklich fundiert argumntiert ;-)



Sorry das meine Kritik Dich scheinbar getroffen hat  Aber Du hast schon recht, Ahnung habe ich nicht wirklich  Es ist aber schön das man hier im Forum immer wieder Leute, die dann mein Weltbild verändern, wie Dich trifft 

Wenn Nicolai Carbonbikes bauen würde wäre mein Weltbild schon etwas angekratzt!


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Passt halt auch Ã¼berhaupt nicht hier her. Keine Ahnung, wie hart es fÃ¼r Universal Transmissions finanziell ist, dass die G-Boxx II jetzt eingestellt wird, und ob das auch Nicolai beeinflussen wird. Aber grundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rd' ich ihm bei dem Gedanken auch zustimmen...



und warum passt das nicht hier her??  hier geht es um die G-Boxx Bikes



c_w schrieb:


> Aber was das mit den Bikes ansich zu tun hat. Nicolai hat ne super Produktpalette, die AuftragsbÃ¼cher sind voll und es gibt viele Leute, die zu dem Preis mit den RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich sind. Besonders leichte Rahmen zu bauen war nie der Fokus.
> Und ich wÃ¼rde mir auch ernsthaft Sorgen machen, wenn Nicolai mit Carbon experimentieren wÃ¼rde, Nicolai ist ne kleine Firma, wo sollen die die Leute und daS Know-How hernehmen, parallel Carbonrahmen zu fertigen.



das hat schon was mit den Bikes allgemein zu tun, denn im Prinzip sind die Bikes aufgrund Materialwahl, Anlenkung veraltet

die Produktpalette soll super sein?? ich frage mich warum baut ein so kleiner Hersteller derzeit gleich 4 verschiedene DH Bikes
das ION, das ION G-Boxx 2, das Lambda ST und dann noch das UFO ST

ist das ION nicht gut, weil das Lambda immer noch gebaut wird, oder was? das Lambda gibt es jetzt wahrscheinlich schon 15 Jahre, das kann gerade im DH-Bereich nicht mehr State of the Art sein

bei den Helius verliert man so wie so den Durchblick, so viele verschiedene Modelle gibt es, das ist so wie das Rocky Mountain Element, seit Ã¼ber 10 Jharen unverÃ¤ndert, was dann auch noch als Argument fÃ¼r QualitÃ¤t herhalten muss

das macht kein anderer Hersteller mit der GrÃ¶Ãe, so viele verschiedene Modelle, da gibt es ein hardtail, eine FS bike fÃ¼r XC Race, einen freerider, ein DH Bike und das wars - siehe Foes Racing, die bauen aber wenigstens noch eigene DÃ¤mpfer und Gabeln fÃ¼r ihr Fahrwerk



c_w schrieb:


> Alu-Rahmen werden sicherlich nicht in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren und imho auch Jahrzehnten so eben mal vom Markt verdrÃ¤ngt werden, vor allem nicht im Bereich AM aufwÃ¤rts. Vll im CC Bereich irgendwann... das mag fÃ¼r einen Volumenanbieter relevant sein, aber nicht fÃ¼r eine Firma die Einzelrahmen per Hand fertigt.



verschwinden werden Alu Rahmen nicht, nur sind sie im Hochpreissegment kaum zu halten, es wird auch in Zukunft noch Stahlrahmen geben

ein Yeti ARC hat Anfang der 90er jahre Ã¼ber 4000 Mark gekostet und jetzt gibt es den fÃ¼r unter 1000â¬

Santa Cruz beginnt jedenfalls schon im DH Bereich Carbonprototypen zu bauen


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry das meine Kritik Dich scheinbar getroffen hat  Aber Du hast schon recht, Ahnung habe ich nicht wirklich  Es ist aber schön das man hier im Forum immer wieder Leute, die dann man mein Weltbild verändern, wie Dich trifft
> 
> Wenn Nicolai Carbonbikes bauen würde wäre mein Weltbild schon etwas angekratzt!



genau das hat John Parker von Yeti Anfang der 90er auch über Alurahmen gesagt, und warum?? weil sie das alles nicht im Griff hatten, das ARC war dann ein großer Erfolg und dann das selbe bei Carbon: die C-26 ist auseinander gebrochen und die Thermoplastic Rahmen waren einfach viel zu schwer

und nein das hat mich nicht getroffen wirklich nicht, weil überhaupt keine Substanz in deinem Posting lag

und auch jetzt bist du eher für Rückschritt als Fortschritt, denn eines ist klar, bei richtiger Anwendung, richtiger Verarbeitung hält Karbon mehr als Alu und ist auch bei der Dauerhaltbarkeit um Längen besser als Alu und um vieles leichter (ein Hardtail Rahmen wiegt in Carbon um die 900g einer aus Alu 1,5 kg und mehr, mehr braucht man da nicht sagen)

bei Karbon braucht ein Hersteller Know How, er muss sich das Material quasi selber herstellen, kann Fahreigenschaften, Haltbarkeit, Steifigkeit usw selbst bestimmen und beeinflussen, einen Alurahmen kann bald mal einer zusammenbruzzeln

Alu wird eingekauft und der Hersteller braucht im Prinzip sehr wenig Know How

du solltest dir eher Sorgen machen wenn ein Hersteller damit argumentiert kein Karbon einzusetzen, dass er das nur macht, weil er damit keine Maßrahmen herstellen könnte

das ist ja total überholt, kaum ein Hersteller, der Karbonverarbeitung ernst nimmt baut diese im Monocoqueverfahren

viele kleine Hersteller bieten Maßrahmen (IF Corvid, NoRa, Spin) in Karbon an, und ohne Karbon und andere Leichtbauwerkstoffe wird die G-Boxx nicht mal ein Leben als Nischenprodukt fristen sie wird so vom Markt verschwinden


----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2010)

Du bist mir zu arg


----------



## luk! (27. Juli 2010)

Peter, der Grund, weshalb man ein Nicolai kauft ist normalerweise nicht der, dass man ein möglichst leichtes Modebike möchte, sondern ein solides Fahrrad, den eigenen Ansprüchen angepasst, auf das man sich verlassen kann.
Daher die Unterschiedlichen Modelle, so kann man sich SEIN Modell heraussuchen und hat nicht z.B. wie bei dem großen L nur 2 Fully-Modelle, die im Prinzip alles abdecken. Beides funktioniert, was man möchte ist Geschmackssache.



			
				Peter446688 schrieb:
			
		

> das macht kein anderer Hersteller mit der Größe


Ist es schlecht, weil es kein anderer macht?



			
				Peter446688 schrieb:
			
		

> im Prinzip sind die Bikes aufgrund Materialwahl, Anlenkung veraltet


Nach welchem Prinzip? Alu funktioniert prima, auch wenn es etwas schwerer als Carbon ist, und welche Anlenkung würdest du denn bitte vorschlagen? Horstlink funktioniert, es muss nicht das 4-fach umgelenkte Floating-Dingsbums sein, für das man sich jedes Jahr einen neuen tollen Namen ausdenken kann.




			
				Peter446688 schrieb:
			
		

> Santa Cruz beginnt jedenfalls schon im DH Bereich Carbonprototypen zu bauen


Na und? Es gibt schließlich auch schon Carbon-DHler

Und gerade wenn es nur bergab geht, ist eine ordentliche Gewichtsverteilung meiner Ansicht nach sinnvoller als Leichtbau


Selbstverständlich müssen Nicolai und Universal Transmission immer weiter entwickeln, um sich halten zu können und die G-Boxx HAT Übergewicht, definitiv, aber ich glaube um mit Nicolai glücklich zu werden, unterscheidet sich deren Philosophie zu sehr von deiner.


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Peter, der Grund, weshalb man ein Nicolai kauft ist normalerweise nicht der, dass man ein mÃ¶glichst leichtes Modebike mÃ¶chte, sondern ein solides Fahrrad, den eigenen AnsprÃ¼chen angepasst, auf das man sich verlassen kann.
> Daher die Unterschiedlichen Modelle, so kann man sich SEIN Modell heraussuchen und hat nicht z.B. wie bei dem groÃen L nur 2 Fully-Modelle, die im Prinzip alles abdecken. Beides funktioniert, was man mÃ¶chte ist Geschmackssache.



da geht es nicht um Modebikes, mir geht es um fahrbare Bikes und haltbar sind auch andere FahrrÃ¤der, es gibt genÃ¼gend Hersteller, die MaÃrahmen herstellen, also individuell fÃ¼r die eigenen Anforderungen und WÃ¼nsche geht auch bei anderen mit modernen Materialien



luk! schrieb:


> Ist es schlecht, weil es kein anderer macht?



da geht es nicht um gut oder schlecht, sondern um die Kosten, denn je mehr verschiedene Modelle man baut, desto mehr verschiedene Rohre muss man am Lager haben, weiters muss oft die Produktion umgestellt werden, was auch nicht fÃ¼r eine hohe ProduktivitÃ¤t spricht und das steigert dann nicht unbedingt die Gewinnspanne, was wiederum schlecht fÃ¼r die Finanzierung von Neuentwicklungen ist, Porsche baut ja auch nicht mehr den Carrera von 1990 und das Lambda ist eben uralt



luk! schrieb:


> Nach welchem Prinzip? Alu funktioniert prima, auch wenn es etwas schwerer als Carbon ist, und welche Anlenkung wÃ¼rdest du denn bitte vorschlagen? Horstlink funktioniert, es muss nicht das 4-fach umgelenkte Floating-Dingsbums sein, fÃ¼r das man sich jedes Jahr einen neuen tollen Namen ausdenken kann.



das ist nicht nur etwas schwerer das ist viel schwerer, habe es ja oben hingeschrieben da geht es nur beim Hardteil um 900g oder 1500g, das ist dann schon eine Menge Holz




luk! schrieb:


> Na und? Es gibt schlieÃlich auch schon Carbon-DHler
> 
> Und gerade wenn es nur bergab geht, ist eine ordentliche Gewichtsverteilung meiner Ansicht nach sinnvoller als Leichtbauâ¦



ja eben mit einem leichteren Rahmen habe ich die MÃ¶glichkeit das Gewicht besser zu verlagern, denn dann habe ich Luft an bestimmten Stellen Gewicht dran zu bauen ohne dass sich dann das ganze Rad wie Blei anfÃ¼hlt



luk! schrieb:


> SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich mÃ¼ssen Nicolai und Universal Transmission immer weiter entwickeln, um sich halten zu kÃ¶nnen und die G-Boxx HAT Ãbergewicht, definitiv, aber ich glaube um mit Nicolai glÃ¼cklich zu werden, unterscheidet sich deren Philosophie zu sehr von deiner.



was bleibt denn bei Nicolei, wenn man die G-Boxx komplett raus nimmt?? ein maximal durchschnittlicher Hersteller, denn ein paar Alurohre kÃ¼rzen und zusammenbruzzeln reicht fÃ¼r einen Kultstatus im Jahre 2010 einfach nicht aus, noch dazu mit Fahrwerken, die vor Ã¼ber 10 Jahren entwickelt wurden

und Universal Transmission hat mit der Materialwahl auf Dauer keine Chance, das wird nichts, das wird nicht leichter, wenn man immer die gleichen Materialien verwendet und wartungsarm ist das ganze auch nicht im Gegenteil
10 jahre warte ich auf eine leichtes Getriebebike, aber das wird wohl nichts werden, denn die G-Boxx 1 wird nicht weiterentwickelt, das Ganze ist sinnlos unter den Rahmenbedingungen - mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen

und kaum ein anderer Hersteller bietet ein Modell mit G-Boxx an, es gibt da wohl den Pudel von Alutech und dann noch so eine franzÃ¶sische Firma, aber die haben das glaube ich auch eher eingestampft


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist mir zu arg




sind das wirklich die einzigen Argumente die du hast??????
ist das das einzige was dir einfällt????

Deutschland das Land der Dichter und Denker, du scheinst jedenfalls nicht dazu zu gehören, denn bis jetzt hast du kein einziges stichhaltiges Argument geliefert
na ja Wortkargheit, Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie und ohne Ahnung, das zeichnet wohl so manchen Nicolaibesitzer aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> ja so würde ich es auch interpretieren. wenn sie sinnvolle stückzahlen produzieren würden wäre sie zu sehr mit der g-boxx ausgelastet. ich nehme an es rechnet sich nicht aufzurüsten ansonsten wäre es ja schwachsinn das ganze einzustellen.



die bauen bei Universal Transmission ja nichts anderes als die G-Boxx 2, die sind jetzt arbeitslos bzw deren Maschinenpark steht somit still

so was aburdes habe ich selten gelesen, eine Firma die also nicht auf Profit ausgerichtet sein soll, außerdem welcher Hersteller außer Nicolai kauft die G-Boxx 2 denn bei UT

ich kenne keinen Serienhersteller im großen Stil mit G-Boxx 2 Getriebebikes


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

Leute, laßt Euch doch nicht von so einem Hergelaufenen provozieren. 

Wahrscheinlich ist es nur ein frustrierter Canyon oder  Liteville Fahrer, der sich in der Anonymität des I-Net austoben will 

Ich verschwende wenigstens keine weitere Zeit für so einen Typen.


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ###
> na ja Wortkargheit, Angriffe unter der Gürtellinie und ohne Ahnung, das zeichnet wohl so manchen Nicolaibesitzer aus



Genau, und dazu stehen wir


----------



## Helius-FR (27. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> was bleibt denn bei Nicolei, wenn man die G-Boxx komplett raus nimmt?? ein maximal durchschnittlicher Hersteller, denn ein paar Alurohre kürzen und zusammenbruzzeln reicht für einen Kultstatus im Jahre 2010 einfach nicht aus, noch dazu mit Fahrwerken, die vor über 10 Jahren entwickelt wurden



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fre..e halten.


----------



## Surtre (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fre..e halten.



na dieser Kommentar und diese Ausdrucksweise beweist nur eines, zur Bildungselite zählst du jedenfalls nicht

na was ist abgesehen von der G-Boxx (deren Tage gezählt scheinen innovativ und fortschrittlich bei Nicolai?? ich lasse mich gerne von guten Argumenten umstimmen bzw vom Gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

Surtre schrieb:


>



fein wäre wenn man wüsste was denn ein Troll ist

ein troll zeichnet sich durch kurze Kommentare aus, die nur aufwiegeln sollen und nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben, genau das habe ich nicht, ich habe Kritik an Nicolai geübt und diese auch durch viele Beispiele begündet

von euch kommt ja gar nichts außer untergriffigen Beiträgen

wenn man von einem Produkt angeblich so überzeugt ist, wie ihr das vorgebt, na dann sollte einem doch mehr einfallen, als dem anderen den Vogel zeigen, Fresse halten hinschreiben oder sonstige Kraftausdrücke

euer Verhalten zeugt jedenfalls nicht unbedingt von einer Diskussionskultur, von Stil und Anstand


----------



## Ge!st (27. Juli 2010)

Ich finde manches der Kritik sollte man nicht einfach so vom Tisch wischen. Den Punkt Karbonrahmen halte ich allerdings für kein muss, hier darf man die Philosophie des Herstellers nicht außer acht lassen. Zum eine kann man nicht sagen das Alu überholt sei - auch 2010 werden die meisten Rahmen immer noch aus Aluminium hergestellt - das Material hat sich bewährt, läst sich gut verarbeiten und bietet damit ein gutes Potenzial für den Rahmenbau.

Nicolai als kleiner Hersteller hat sich dem Alu verschrieben und setzt auf Rahmen der etwas anderen Art und bietet dem Kunden die Möglichkeit individueller Anpassungen. Dabei zeigt Nicolai Mut zum eigenen Stil und rennt nicht dem Mainstream hinterher und obendrein ist die Bikemanufaktur auch noch innovationsbereit, siehe G-Boxx. Wo sind denn hier all die großen Hersteller... die produzieren nur Mainstreamzeug, Innovation kaum bis gar nichts, aber dafür um so mehr PR-Geschwafel. Da sollte man mal kritisch nachfragen...

Ich würde mich über eine Weiterentwicklung des Getriebekonzepts freuen, aber mir ist auch klar, dass dies Geld kostet und für einen kleinen Hersteller ist so was finanziell immer ein Kraftakt und damit auch ein Risiko.


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

hallo

ich würde vorschlagen, dass ihr alle mal wieder radfahren geht, da bekommt man frische luft, und den blick für das wesentliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich würde vorschlagen, dass ihr alle mal wieder radfahren geht, da bekommt man frische luft, und den blick für das wesentliche


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


>



hot seat besetzter super geil


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> schöner hättest du das nicht sagen können, Thomas. Könnt ihr eigentlich nochmal nen paar Detailbilder vom Nucleon AM reinstellen. Kalle hat das Modell ja leider noch nicht auf der Site mit den Daten. Kommt wohl erst zum Herbst?
> grüsse jack22001



welche bilder brauchst du baby ? bevor die g boxx 1 auch noch eingestellt wird weil die ist ja viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu schwer !!


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe von universal transmission direkt erfahren, dass die g-boxx 2 nicht mehr verkauft wird und damit auch das nicolai ion g-boxx nicht mehr erhältlich ist. erfahren habe ich das weil ich aus interesse eine mail geschrieben habe ob das projekt trigger auf eis liegt. ich kopiere einfach mal die emails herein:
> 
> mail 1) "_*wird eigentlich noch an einem trigger für die g-boxx 2 gearbeitet oder
> ...



jupiiiiiiiiiii ich habe mir schon ein nucleon E 2 geordert


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hot seat besetzter super geil



Ich war ja auf dem hotseat in Winterberg


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich war ja auf dem hotseat in Winterberg


 coole aber das weiß ich doch, wo warste in Rittershausen und Bad Wildbad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> coole aber das weiß ich doch, wo warste in Rittershausen und Bad Wildbad ?



War in Finnland bei beiden Rennen


----------



## richtig (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> welche bilder brauchst du baby ? bevor die g boxx 1 auch noch eingestellt wird weil die ist ja viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu schwer !!



Da braucht man kein Mausrad mehr... den Beitrag ziehts dann von alleine runter...

Grussascha


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> welche bilder brauchst du baby ? bevor die g boxx 1 auch noch eingestellt wird weil die ist ja viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu schwer !!




na ja zu leicht ist sie (die G-Boxx 1 / 14) jedenfalls nicht, stellt sich nur die frage ob der Tonfall auch angemessen ist, denn wenn man bedenkt die G-Boxx 1 ist Gewichtmäßig auf dem Niveau der G-Boxx 2, dann wird das Nucleon E2 (ION G-Boxx 1) nicht leichter werden, auch hat dieses DH-Bike dann wieder 14 Gänge und einen Drehgriff, alles Dinge die ja gerade durch die G-Boxx 2 mit 7 Gängen und DH orientierter Übersetzung beseitigt hätte werden sollen in Verbindung mit dem Trigger Schalthebel - also ein wirkliche Verbesserung scheint das nicht zu werden und ob das Bike Mitarbeiter von Nicolai bestellen oder nicht dürfte hier auch wenig zur Sache beitragen

und dann noch ein Vergleich das Nucleon AM mit G-Boxx 1 wiegt als Rahmenset über 8kg, ein AM-Rahmen anderer Hersteller wiegt in etwa 3kg, mit den Komponenten, um es mit dem Nucleon zu vergleichen kommt es dann auf ca 4,5 bis 5kg und über 3kg sind mit AM-tauglichen Komponenten nicht aufzuholen

es gibt da ein Sprichwort "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"

Universal Transmission (UT) wurde doch gegründet, um das ganze Konzept der G-Boxx auf ein breitere Basis zu stellen, also dass auch andere Fahrradhersteller dieses Konzept aufgreifen und an ihren Modellen verbauen, dazu wurde auch der G-Con Standard eingeführt mit standardisierten Punkten die G-Boxx an Rahmen zu befestigen und jetzt soll angeblich die zu große Nachfrage dazu führen, dass die gesamte Produktpalette eingestellt wird, wobei eigentlich das erreicht wurde, was mit der Firmengründung beabsichtigt wurde, wenn die Nachfrage die Kapazität übersteigt und eine Investition in mehr CNC Fräsmaschinen nicht rentabel erscheint, na dann ist das doch einfach, man schließt einfach keine neuen Lieferverträge mit neuen Herstellern ab, zumindest hätte man deswegen nicht die "eigenen" Produkte bei Nicolai einstampfen müssen und den Maschinenpark bei UT lahm legen müssen

ach habe ja ganz vergessen dass Apple sein ipad und iphone einstellt, weil sie die weltweite Nachfrage nicht erfüllen können;-)

das Problem ist doch eher dass andere Hersteller kaum auf den Zug aufspringen weil trotz des anderen Namens und Vermarktung der G-Boxx immer noch Nicolai drin steckt und daher verbauen es die meisten Hersteller nicht, abgesehen vom nicht konkurrenzfähigen Gewicht der G-Boxx

die Vorteile wie Wartungsarmut, keine Einflüsse auf die Federung haben sich ja auch nicht ganz bewahrheitet

es dürfte auch wirtschaftlich nicht vorteilhaft sein, wenn man im Prinzip sein eigener Hauptabnehmer ist, das erinnert mich an die Kirch-gruppe, da hat man auch über die eine Firma TV-rechte verkauft bzw vermietet und die andere Firma (sat1, Pro7) hat die TV Rechte gekauft, das hat dann nicht so gut auf Dauer funktioniert, weil eines ist klar, derjenige, der die TV Rechte verkauft will möglichst viel Geld dafür, der der sie kauft will möglichst wenig dafür bezahlen, das ist dann wenn das innerhalb eines Konzerns abläuft wirtschaftlich ein Todesurteil, im Prinzip nimmt man das Geld aus der einen Tasche und steckt es in die andere Tasche muss aber dann auch noch die ganze Verwaltung und Mitabeiter bezahlen, was wiederum Kosten verursacht aber unterm Strich keine Einnahmen bedeutet

das selbe haben wir bei Nocolai und UT, UT verkauft die G-Boxx will dafür möglichst viel Geld, Nicolai kauft sie will möglichst wenig dafür bezahlen und im Prinzip ist beides das selbe - so was kann nicht funktionieren zumindest nicht auf Dauer

und wer die Zeichen der Zeit nicht erkennt und darüber hinweg sieht, der geht auch unter siehe Quelle, wer hätte sich gedacht, dass der Konzern untergeht, ist aber passiert, es wurden eben viel Zeichen nicht oder zu spät erkannt wie der Verkauf übers Internet, dann noch ein paar Managementfehler und eine Firma ist Geschichte, daher sollte man sich anderen Materialien im Fahrradbau nicht ganz verschließen

und wie es um die Firma steht, sieht man ja am Internetauftritt, das Nucleon AM wurde vor 2 bis 3 Monaten vorgestellt, ist aber immer noch nicht auf der Homepage der Firma zu finden, dafür sind aber das schon lange eingestellte Nucleon TFR zu sehen und das mittlerweile nicht mehr produzierte Ion G-Boxx 2, das macht keinen guten Eindruck, wenn man bedenkt dass so eine Änderung keine 10 Minuten dauern würde, der Tag der offenen Tür wurde mittlerweile ja auch gestrichen


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Leute, laßt Euch doch nicht von so einem Hergelaufenen provozieren.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es nur ein frustrierter [...] oder  Liteville Fahrer...



Vooooorsicht, Lutscher!

;-)

wenn ich nur endlich mal auf nem passenden (XL) Nucleon sitzen könnte...


----------



## WODAN (27. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vooooorsicht, Lutscher!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> wenn ich nur endlich mal auf nem passenden (XL) Nucleon sitzen könnte...



Ich kann Dir leider nur "M" anbieten


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2010)

hat das schon 26" Räder?

;-)


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich war ja auf dem hotseat in Winterberg




schon mal die Überschrift gelesen??

"*News zu g-boxx, Nucleon TFR?"

*hier geht es nicht um Reiseberichte, also bitte was zum Thema beitragen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> schon mal die Überschrift gelesen??
> 
> "*News zu g-boxx, Nucleon TFR?"
> 
> *hier geht es nicht um Reiseberichte, also bitte was zum Thema beitragen


Na? Arbeitslos und frustriert? Oder warum hast Du soviel Zeit hier rumzuhängen und allen auf die Nerven zu gehen? 


Meine Güte was für ein unqualifizierter, missgünstiger Stuss, den dieser Kasper von sich gibt.


----------



## Peter446688 (27. Juli 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Na? Arbeitslos und frustriert? Oder warum hast Du soviel Zeit hier rumzuhängen und allen auf die Nerven zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Meine Güte was für ein unqualifizierter, missgünstiger Stuss, den dieser Kasper von sich gibt.



ich habe frei und es regnet, übrigens was machst du hier??? nicht vom eigenen Schicksal auf andere schließen

übrigens was ist denn da so ein unqualifizierter missgünstiger stuss??

dass die G-Boxx 1 mit Rohloff im Prinzip keine DH Übersetzung hat, übrigens ein Argument welches von Nicolai und UT stammt, und darum 7 Gänge bei der G-Boxx 2, dass Drehgriffschalthebel beim DH ungeeignet sind, weil man sich leicht verschaltet, dass die G-Boxx viel zu schwer ist, was ja anhand der Anzeige auf der Waage bewiesen ist - das sind Fakten

was wurde von euch bisher an Fakten hier auf den Tisch gelegt, außer Reiseberichten und untergriffigen Kommentaren, die nicht unbedingt davon zeugen, dass ihr eine Ahnung habt und keine Diskussionskultur habt und Missgunst und unqualifiziertes höre ich nur von euch

ich habe nie bestritten dass die Idee das Grundkonzept des Getriebebikes gut ist, nur die Umsetzung ist nicht gelungen wie falsche Übersetzung, zu hohes Gewicht, kaum Möglichkeit das ganze an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anzupassen

bei einer Kettenschaltung hat man da mehr Möglichkeiten und muss unterm strich weniger Kompromisse derzeit eingehen, denn eines ist klar, bevor einer im WC ein Rennen bestreitet wird sein Bike gereinigt und auf Vordermann gebracht, daher hat so einer mit der Kettenschaltung auch kaum die Nachteile, die angeblich für das Getriebebike sprechen sollen


----------



## richtig (27. Juli 2010)

Aber mal ehrlich: auch wenn Peterchen0815666 für meinen Geschmack etwas zu weit ausholt - ähnliche Gedanken habe ich mir auch schon gemacht in den letzten Monaten und wenn man die anderen Beiträge zum Thema Nucleon und G-Boxx mal durchstöbert, dann geht das wohl nicht nur mir so.

Also ich wünsch Kalle auf jeden Fall gute Nerven für den nächsten Coup - gerade nach der "Schlappe" mit B-Boxx und G-Boxx2. Aber Kalle ist ja nicht doof - irgendwie würde es micht echt nicht wundern, wenn er mit UT schon längst an der nächsten Sauerei bastelt: 

*Eine serienreife E-Bike Plattform mit limitierter Tretunterstützung für den Enduro/Freeride Bereich mit 160-200mm FW und dem passenden E-Love Sticker.*

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Vooooorsicht, Lutscher!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> wenn ich nur endlich mal auf nem passenden (XL) Nucleon sitzen könnte...



habe ein tfr in xl abzugeben call me.


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2010)

schick mir mal ein paar daten dazu...

email kommt als PN

Edith: nein, kommt sie nicht!
dein Postfach is voll

dann schicks mir eben übers Forum...


----------



## richtig (27. Juli 2010)

> Kasper


 und 





> unqualifizierter Stuss


 ist das von Peter auch nicht, wie ich finde. Klar, sehr progressiv formuliert aber er greift ja niemanden an und vergreift sich auch nicht im Ton. Eigentlich finde ich die Unterhaltung hier sogar mal ziemlich interessant nach den jahrelangen Lobeshymnen auf die G-Boxxen. Sämtliche Nachteile wurden ja bisher einfach "weggehuldigt".

Grussascha


----------



## Ge!st (27. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich mit einigen Punkten von Peters Aussagen nicht konform gehe, wie z.B. das man Karbon einsetzen sollte/muss, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein, so gibt es doch auch Punkt die ich durchaus für diskussionswürdig halte. Leider fegen hier einige die Meinung anderer, die ihnen nicht genehm ist, in einer Art und Weiß vom Tisch, das ich dies für keine guten Stil halte.


----------



## entlebucher (27. Juli 2010)

Richtig und Geist muss ich auch unterstützen.

Wie bereits an anderer Stelle mal kundgetan: nach meinen Erfahrungen ist die Gboxx1 noch meilenweit von einem serienreifen und schrauberfreundlichen Endprodukt entfernt.

Es ist (und bleibt wohl) auf absehbare Zeit wohl eine geniale Idee im Prototypenstadium für Schrauber mit speziellem Geschmack, bzw. speziellem Einsatzgebiet.

Viele Detaillösungen sind zwar maschinenbautechnisch sicher gut gelöst, aber viel zu kompliziert und aufwändig in Herstellung, Montage und Wartung.

Letztendlich fahre ich meine Boxx trotzdem gerne. Sie passt zu meinem Einsatzbereich/Einsatzort und kann dort ihre Vorteile voll ausspielen. Dazu gehört bei mir auch die eigentlich zu kurze Übersetzung.


----------



## vinc (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

kein Post in diesem Thread beschreibt die Situation warum die G-Boxx II und B-Boxx eingestellt wurde. 
Kalle Nicolai wird sich dazu persönlich im NICOLAI Katalog 2011 äußern. 
Diesen könnt ihr auf der 15 Jahre NICOLAI Party am 02.09.2010 auf der Eurobike, Halle A2 Stand 202, zusammen mit einem Bier abholen!


Gruß 

Vinc


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> B-Boxx



deine hast du doch auf dem gewissen.


----------



## der-gute (27. Juli 2010)

Keine b-boxx???


----------



## wuschi (27. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> Santa Cruz beginnt jedenfalls schon im DH Bereich Carbonprototypen zu bauen



ist mittlerweile seirenreif und ist bzw. bald in amerika verkauft verden. gt hat auch einen dher aus carbon und die legendären lahar-bikes haben auch gehalten. 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> die bauen bei Universal Transmission ja nichts anderes als die G-Boxx 2, die sind jetzt arbeitslos bzw deren Maschinenpark steht somit still
> 
> so was aburdes habe ich selten gelesen, eine Firma die also nicht auf Profit ausgerichtet sein soll, außerdem welcher Hersteller außer Nicolai kauft die G-Boxx 2 denn bei UT
> 
> ich kenne keinen Serienhersteller im großen Stil mit G-Boxx 2 Getriebebikes


universal transmission ist ein unternehmen von karl-heinz nicolai ohne eigenen maschinenpark. die fertigung war bei nicolai...



aber mit einigen punkten hast du schon recht. die g-boxx 1 hat keine geeignete übersetzung für dh und die drehgriffe (auch wenn ich noch nie eine g-boxx gefahren bin) sind mMn fehl am platz.
lass dich nicht von den nicolai-soldaten schlecht machen aber wer nicolai beleidigt zieht den zorn des forums auf sich. und überhaupt, was fällt dir ein! 

aber wer nicolai kauft will eben kein hyper-hydroforming-leichtbau-bike. außerdem wollen viele alu aus prinzip. das gleiche gilt für stahl, titan und alle anderen rahmenwerkstoffe. stichwort firmen-philosophie  hat sich bei einigen großen unternehmen (in allen möglichen sparten) als der schlüssel zu groß werden erwießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (27. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> schick mir mal ein paar daten dazu...
> 
> email kommt als PN
> 
> ...



postfach ist wieder leer, machs nochmal sam !!


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. Juli 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Locker bleiben Freunde unterschätz niemals Kalle Nicolai, manchmal muss man Umwege machen um ein Ziel zu erreichen, erzählen kann man viel, schlecht reden ist einfach, Dinge bewegen verlangt Mut, und dieser Mut kommt aus Lübbrechtsen!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Der Thomas



Da liest man mal 'nen Tag nicht mit und hier geht die Post ab. Und zum Thema hat BikeBauer Thomas alles gesagt: Nicht meckern - sondern machen!

bike-it-easy


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> ist mittlerweile seirenreif und ist bzw. bald in amerika verkauft verden. gt hat auch einen dher aus carbon und die legendären lahar-bikes haben auch gehalten.
> 
> 
> universal transmission ist ein unternehmen von karl-heinz nicolai ohne eigenen maschinenpark. die fertigung war bei nicolai...
> ...



das UT eine Firma von Kalle Nicolai ist habe ich ja geschrieben (darum das Beispiel über die Kirch-Gruppe), das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass Nicolai formal die Getriebe, welche von UT produziert werden abkaufen muss, weiters dürfte es sehr problematisch sein, wenn Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig für beide Firmen arbeiten und auch der Maschinenpark von beiden Firmen benutzt wird (wie wird da abgerechnet, wie wird da zB bei der Abschreibung von Maschinen vorgegangen, wem gehört die maschine, wer muss Miete bezahlen usw, wie geht man bei der Stromrechnung vor, wie bei der Bezahlung der Mitarbeiter und wie will man dann seriös kalkulkieren, was man produzieren muss, dass sich das am Ende auch rechnet), speziell wenn eine der beiden Firmen in eine finanzielle Schieflage gerät und tatsächlich Konkurs anmelden muss, na dann geht der Wirbel erst recht los, das muss ein Tohuwabohu sein, sagenhaft; da möchte ich nicht Steuerberater sein

ein Beispiel dafür, Poth Feldbusch, da wurden ja angeblich auch teilweise ihre Sachen über die in Konkurs gegangene Firma von ihm abgerechnet - jetzt gibt es da ja ein gerichtliches Nachspiel für sie, weil der Konkursverwalter Geld sehen will


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mit einigen Punkten von Peters Aussagen nicht konform gehe, wie z.B. das man Karbon einsetzen sollte/muss, um konkurrenzfähig zu sein, so gibt es doch auch Punkt die ich durchaus für diskussionswürdig halte. Leider fegen hier einige die Meinung anderer, die ihnen nicht genehm ist, in einer Art und Weiß vom Tisch, das ich dies für keine guten Stil halte.



mir wäre es egal, wenn sie das ganze in Stahl bauen würden, wenn das Rahmenset 5kg wiegen würde auch Alu stört mich im Prinzip nicht, wenn das Gewicht stimmen würde nur das tut es nicht, und wie es ausschaut ist mit den Materialien ein halbwegs vernünftiges Gewicht nicht realisierbar

Karbon habe ich deshalb erwähnt, nicht weil ich ein Karbonfetischist bin, sondern weil es ein relativ einfacher und funktionierender Weg ist, um massiv Gewicht zu sparen

wenn man grob abschätzt was damit möglich wäre

bei den Kurbeln gibt es Karbonkurbeln mit Tretlager unter 400g, selbst DH Karbonkurbeln gibt es mit knapp über 500g, die in der G-Boxx verwendeten Teile aus Stahl und Alu bringen aber 900 bis 1000g auf die Waage - also hier Gewichtsersparnis grob 500g

dann die Deckel der G-Boxx und Schrauben
der Racekit für das Nucleon TFR aus Magnesium, Titan- und Aluschrauben hat knapp 500g eingespart, aufgrund der Kontaktkorrosion wurde das ja dann verworfen, aber Karbonteile, die bei richtiger Laminierung sicher das halten was Magnesium hält, bringen sicherlich die selbe Gewichtsersparnis, wären also wieder gut 500g weniger

dann sind es jetzt schon 1kg Ersparnis

durch Wechsel der Primärantriebsseite mit Sekundärantriebsseite, also durch eine Spiegelung, könnte man auch den Adapter hinten für die Scheibenbremse weglassen, dann könnte man wenn man sich die Explosionszeichnung der G-Boxx 1 ansieht auch bei den Deckeln auf der Seite des Primärantriebes Änderungen vornehmen und den Steg nicht am äußeren Deckel, sondern am inneren Deckel ausfräßen, somit wäre der äußere Deckel nur noch eine Platte und die vielen Schrauben wesentlich kürzer - müssten nicht mehr ganz durchgehen

dann bringt ein Karbonrahmen im CC Bereich zu einem Alurahmen sicher 700 bis 800g, wenn man bedenkt, dass derzeit ja Freeriderahmen in Alu von Nicolai produziert werden, mit entsprechend dimenisionierten Rohrsätzen, dann bringt ein Karbonrahmen mehr als 1kg Ersparnis

bei der Getriebeeinheit ist es natürlich schwierig, aber durch eine bessere Materialwahl müsste man da sicherlich auch einige 100 g an Masse einsparen können

somit könnte man durch den Einsatz von Karbon grob 2 bis 2,5kg (vielleicht sogar mehr) einsparen und dann wiegt so ein Rahmenset mit G-Boxx nicht mehr über 8kg, sondern knapp über 5,5 bis 6 kg (vielleicht sogar noch etwas weniger) und dann sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus 

außerdem bringt eine Auslegung mehr auf Cross Country, Marathon wesentlich mehr Kunden mit sich, denn mit den Rädern kann man viel mehr machen, als mit einem reinen Downhillgerät, oder einem Extremfreerider
mit einem CC-Fully kann ich im Prinzip alles machen, ich kann auf der Straße fahren, ich kann bergauf fahren, ich kann schnell oder langsam bergab fahren, je nach Fahrkönnen und Mut, mit einem DH-Bike kann man nur schnell den Berg runter heizen, was ja nicht unbedingt ungefährlich ist und es bringt nichts, außer man ist Masochist mit einem DH-Gerät bergauf zu fahren und auch die Straße ist ein schlechtes Einsatzgebiet für ein DH-Bike


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> mir wäre es egal, wenn sie das ganze in Stahl bauen würden, wenn das Rahmenset 5kg wiegen würde auch Alu stört mich im Prinzip nicht, wenn das Gewicht stimmen würde nur das tut es nicht, und wie es ausschaut ist mit den Materialien ein halbwegs vernünftiges Gewicht nicht realisierbar
> 
> Karbon habe ich deshalb erwähnt, nicht weil ich ein Karbonfetischist bin, sondern weil es ein relativ einfacher und funktionierender Weg ist, um massiv Gewicht zu sparen
> 
> ...



So eine ähnliche Diskussion gibt es auch immer wieder bei der Rohloff-Nabe.
Aber im Grunde bin ich froh, dass das Teil so 'schwer' gebaut wird wie es ist und dafür fast eine grenzenlose Lebensdauer hat.

Von daher erwarte ich auch bei einem N-Getriebebike eine derart 'langlebige' Konstruktion.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## luk! (28. Juli 2010)

@Peter 
Einige Sachen, die du vorschlägst sind recht sinnvoll, zwei Kommentare meinerseits jedoch dazu:
1. Wenn man die G-Boxx so auf Leichtbau trimmt, wie du vorschlägst, wird das ganzer vermutlich doppelt so teuer, d.h. du bist für einen RAHMEN fast 7000 los. Hochwertiges und leichtes Material kostet, auch die zusätzlichen Fräsarbeiten sind nicht umsonst gemacht.

2. Du schlägst eine Ausrichtung in Richtung CC vor. Meinst du nicht, dass sich die CCler bei einem 6kg Rahmen ähnlich an den Kopf fassen, wie derzeit die Freerider bei einem 8kg Rahmen? Der ausserdem mehr kostet als die Topmodelle manch anderer Hersteller?



Peter446688 schrieb:


> wenn man grob abschätzt was damit möglich wäre
> 
> bei den Kurbeln gibt es Karbonkurbeln mit Tretlager unter 400g, selbst DH Karbonkurbeln gibt es mit knapp über 500g, die in der G-Boxx verwendeten Teile aus Stahl und Alu bringen aber 900 bis 1000g auf die Waage - also hier Gewichtsersparnis grob 500g
> Die Clavicula kostet alleine ca. 1000
> ...


lila


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2010)

@Peter

Da die Antriebskette gespannt werden muss, können die Bremssockel nicht einfach auf den Rahmen geschweißt werden, es muss also eine beweglichen Bremsadapter geben. Die Antriebsseite spielt damit keine Rolle. Ich finde die Antriebs- und Bremskonstruktion ist gut gelöst und praktisch, da man das Hinterrad leicht ein und ausbauen kann, ohne dann wieder die Kette neu Spannen zu müssen.

Das meiste Gewicht ließe sich wohl rund um die G-Boxx einsparen, die scheint mir schon etwas überdimensioniert, was Material und Verschraubung angeht - wobei diese sicher Rocksolide ist. Ein Luft- statt Federdämpfer spart auch Gewicht, aber da ist die Frage nach der Performance und da scheiden sich die Geister. Das AM spart gegenüber dem TFR einiges beim Hinterbau ein. Wenn beim G-Boxx Gehäuse etwas abgespeckt würde, den Hinterbau vom AM und ein Luftdämpfer, sind sicher 1,5 bis 2 kg oder mehr drin, gegenüber dem TFR!

Das Gewicht ließe sich also durchaus reduzieren, ohne Karbon einzusetzen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juli 2010)

Ach Peter, Du bist echt ein Träumerle. Selbst wenn ein paar Deiner Vorschläge Sinn machen (sie sind ja auch nicht neu, sondern so schon x-mal diskutiert worden und das auch bei Nicolai selbst), so sind sie einfach zu teuer oder schlichtweg nicht praktikabel. Letzten Endes hindert Dich aber niemand daran, so ein Ding selbst zu entwickeln, zu fertigen und erfolgreich zu vertreiben. Dann kommst Du am Ende selber ganz gross raus und wir Skeptiker sind die Doofen.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

manch ein IBC user schickt mir rahmenentwürfe per cad zu,- u. fragt wg. meinen guten kontackten zu -N- ob sie den entwurf bei -N- in die realität umwandeln lassen können.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @Peter
> 
> Da die Antriebskette gespannt werden muss, können die Bremssockel nicht einfach auf den Rahmen geschweißt werden, es muss also eine beweglichen Bremsadapter geben. Die Antriebsseite spielt damit keine Rolle. Ich finde die Antriebs- und Bremskonstruktion ist gut gelöst und praktisch, da man das Hinterrad leicht ein und ausbauen kann, ohne dann wieder die Kette neu Spannen zu müssen.



schon mal was von Single Speed gehört?? Sliding Dropouts heißt das Zauberwort und kann hier betrachtet werden
http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/storename/paragonmachineworks/ViewDept-261331.aspx
http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/storename/paragonmachineworks/ViewDept-261332.aspx
http://www.moots.com/#/product/custom_options/slider_dropouts/

so schaut ein CC Ausfallende aus, wenn man Scheibenbremsen hat und die Kette, Zahnriemen am Ausfallende spannen muss, da spart man dann noch mal was ein, man könnte sich aber auch an den Hinterbau des nie in Serie gebauten Nicolai Nucleon AMX von 2006 glaube ich erinnern, nur so als Info


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> @Peter
> Einige Sachen, die du vorschlÃ¤gst sind recht sinnvoll, zwei Kommentare meinerseits jedoch dazu:
> 1. Wenn man die G-Boxx so auf Leichtbau trimmt, wie du vorschlÃ¤gst, wird das ganzer vermutlich doppelt so teuer, d.h. du bist fÃ¼r einen RAHMEN fast 7000â¬ los. Hochwertiges und leichtes Material kostet, auch die zusÃ¤tzlichen FrÃ¤sarbeiten sind nicht umsonst gemacht.
> 
> ...




teuer ist das Ding sowieso, billig wird das nie, ist das unter wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen nicht Machbar, dann muss man das eben einstellen so einfach ist das

Ã¼brigens Top Karbonrahmen FS wiegen 1700 bis 1800 g, 

Top Aluminiumrahmen FS  wiegen 2500g

daher Gewichtsreduktion 700 bis 800g

ein Freeriderahmen hat wesentlich hÃ¶her dimensionierte Rohre, daher ist da noch mehr an Gewichtseinsparung drin, daher meine grobe SchÃ¤tzung Ã¼ber 1kg Ersparnis, ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass sie den TFR 1:1 in Karbon bauen sollen, du kannst doch nicht ein Modell von einem Hersteller heranziehen und daraus was ableiten, weil man ja so gar nicht weiÃ, wie deren Karbonverarbeitung und Know How ist

wenn der Rahmen allein 6kg wiegen wÃ¼rde, dann wÃ¤re es ein Problem aber es  handelt sich nicht um einen Rahmen, sondern ein Rahmenset, bestehend aus Rahmen, Antriebseinheit und Schaltung, also im Prinzip ein halbes Fahrrad, d.h ein CC Marathon Fully mit 11 bis 12kg wenn aber das halbe Bike schon Ã¼ber 8 oder knapp 10 kg wiegt, dann sind es komplett eben 17 bis 20kg, unbrauchbar fÃ¼r den GroÃteil der Biker, da kannst dann nur bergab fahren, und das auch nur halbwegs sicher auf abgesperrten Rennstrecken und zum hoch fahren braucht man einen Shuttledienst oder einen Lift, das hat nicht jeder vor der HaustÃ¼r, also sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkter Wirkungskreis mit sehr eingeschrÃ¤nktem KÃ¤uferkreis, weil wer hat schon die Fahrtechnik fÃ¼r Downhill oder Extremfreeride


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Ach Peter, Du bist echt ein Träumerle. Selbst wenn ein paar Deiner Vorschläge Sinn machen (sie sind ja auch nicht neu, sondern so schon x-mal diskutiert worden und das auch bei Nicolai selbst), so sind sie einfach zu teuer oder schlichtweg nicht praktikabel. Letzten Endes hindert Dich aber niemand daran, so ein Ding selbst zu entwickeln, zu fertigen und erfolgreich zu vertreiben. Dann kommst Du am Ende selber ganz gross raus und wir Skeptiker sind die Doofen.



das halte ich für ein Gerücht dass diese Punkte schon x-mal diskutiert wurden, erstens habe ich nirgends was darüber gelesen und eure Aufregung darüber spricht Bände, manche hier sind ja immer noch der Meinung, dass das alles optimal und super ist

warum sind die zu teuer??
Karbonkurbeln gibt es und werden gebaut und verkauft
Karbonrahmen werden gebaut, entwickelt und verkauft
Karbonabdeckungen, -umlenkhebel und sonstige Komponenten werden aus Karbon entwickelt, gebaut und verkauft

wie gesagt billig wird das nie werden

außerdem dürfte ich das gar nicht selber entwickeln, da sind sicherlich Patentrechte drauf, die Nicolai inne hat


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> So eine ähnliche Diskussion gibt es auch immer wieder bei der Rohloff-Nabe.
> Aber im Grunde bin ich froh, dass das Teil so 'schwer' gebaut wird wie es ist und dafür fast eine grenzenlose Lebensdauer hat.
> 
> Von daher erwarte ich auch bei einem N-Getriebebike eine derart 'langlebige' Konstruktion.
> ...



und weil sie so lange halten gibts von Nicolai die Nicolai 5 Jahres Garantie
hier zum herunterladen http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#warranty

hier ein Auszug
"Die NICOLAI 5-Jahres-Garantie
Die NICOLAI 5-Jahres Garantie wird mit dem fristgerechten Einsenden der Service- und Garantiekarte aktiviert. (Details siehe Service- und Garantiekarte) Die Nicolai GmbH gewährt gemäß der Garantiebestimmungen 5 Jahre Garantie auf alle Rahmenmodelle, mit Ausnahme der Modelle Saturn, sowie der Race-Versionen von BMXTB und Ro20 / Ro24, mit zwei Jahren Garantie. Aufgrund der Prämisse Leichtbau muss bei diesen Rahmen eine begrenzte Zeitfestigkeit in Kauf genommen werden. Die NICOLAI Garantie ist in Verbindung mit der gültigen Servicekarte und dem original Kaufbeleg an Zweit- und Folgebesitzer übertragbar. Wurde die Nicolai 5-Jahres-Garantie nicht aktiviert oder liegt keine gültige Servicekarte vor, so tritt lediglich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung von 2 Jahren ab dem Kaufdatum in Kraft. Um die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen, ist eine Kopie des original Kaufbelegs erforderlich Die NICOLAI Garantie umfasst alle Herstellungs-, Verarbeitungs- und Materialfehler. Verschleißteile sind dagegen von der Garantie ausgeschlossen. Bei Verschleißteilen handelt es sich um Lagerachsen, Kugellager, Nadellager, Gleitlager, Führungen und Dichtungen von Stoßdämpfern sowie Schmierstoffe. Der Besitzer eines NICOLAI Rahmens ist zu Sorgfalt bei der Nutzung und regelmäßiger Wartung des Produkts angehalten. Verschleißteile sind bei Bedarf und gemäß den Herstellervorgaben zu erneuern. Auf Stoßdämpfer wird zwei Jahre Garantie gewährt, gemäß den Garantiebestimmungen des jeweiligen Herstellers. Sollten wider Erwarten Defekte auf Grund von Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehlern innerhalb der festgesetzten Garantiezeiten und -bedingungen auftreten, garantieren wir die kostenlose Nachbesserung des Produktes, oder nach unserer Entscheidung, den kostenlosen Umtausch, sofern folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:
1. Das zu beanstandende Produkt wird zusammen mit einer gültigen Servicekarte, einem Foto des Komplettrads mit allen Anbauteilen, einer Beschreibung des Defekts und einer
Formulierung des Garantieanspruches frei zurückgesandt. Unfreie Sendungen werden von der NICOLAI GmbH nicht entgegengenommen.
2. Die beanstandeten technischen oder optischen Eigenschaften wurden von der NICOLAI GmbH bei Herstellungsdatum dem Produkt zugeschrieben und zugesichert.
3. Die NICOLAI GmbH erhält ein Foto des zu beanstandenden Produkts im Betriebszustand, sprich mit allen zum Zeitpunkt des Defekts montierten Teilen.
4. Die NICOLAI GmbH erhält das zu beanstandende Produkt ohne die Anbauteile anderer Hersteller.
5. Das Produkt wurde gemäß seiner Bestimmung sachgerecht eingesetzt, gemäß der Bedienungsanleitung gewartet und nur mit Komponenten gepaart, welche ausdrücklich und schriftlich
von der NICOLAI GmbH zum Betrieb als geeignet bezeichnet wurden (entsprechend Einsatzzwecktabelle, Kompatibilitätstabelle und Montageanleitung)
6. Alle Reparaturen am Produkt wurden von Servicemitarbeitern der NICOLAI GmbH oder ausdrücklich von der NICOLAI GmbH autorisierten Zweirad Werkstätten ausgeführt.
7. Es wurden keine technischen Veränderungen an dem Produkt vorgenommen.
8. Es wurden bei Reparaturen des Produkts ausschließlich Ersatzteile und Schmierstoffe verwendet, die von der NICOLAI GmbH ausdrücklich zugelassen oder selbst geliefert worden sind.
9. Alle Service- und Wartungsarbeiten wurden gemäß der NICOLAI Montageanleitung sachgerecht und in den erforderlichen Intervallen ausgeführt. (siehe www.nicolai.net)"

du hast absolut keine Ahnung von Materialkennwerten und Materialkunde, denn eines ist klar, Karbon richtig gebaut hält um ein vielfaches länger als Alu, das hat mit Abstand das beste Verhalten bei Wechselwirkungen, Alu ist dagegen mit großem Abstand am schlechtesten von allen Rahmenmaterialien - Aluminium mag Wechselwirkungen überhaupt nicht, und beim Fahrrad hast du nur Wechselwirkungen, Aluminium oxidiert auch im laufe der Zeit, das macht Karbon nicht, dafür das Ausgasen, aber auch nur wenn man es falsch macht

Es gibt einen tollen Absatz von Charlie Cunningham im Infopac Edition 1989, den ich hier zitieren möchte und der es auf den Punkt bringt
"It is easy to build a light bike. It is also easy to built a strong, durable bike that is not very light. The real challange is to combine the right level of light weight, strength und durability to produce the best possible overall function. This is the true test of materials understanding, engineering knowhow, experience and intuition."

und weil Alu so super ist, baut man Flugzeuge neuerdings verstärkt in Vollkarbonbauweise und verzichtet auf das seit Beginn eingesetzte Aluminium, und warum machen die das? warum baut Boeing den Dremaliner aus ganzen Karbonrumpfsegmenten und handelt sich Probleme damit ein bei der Serienproduktion und Auslieferung, weil es so lustig ist? nein weil Alu viel zu viel Wartung erfordert, die Fluggesellschaften drängen Boeing und Airbus dahin, weil mit Alu viel zu oft eine Wartung erforderlich ist und das Flugzeug am Boden stehen muss, am Boden verdient aber eine Fluggesellschaft nichts mit dem Flieger - daher Carbon mit kürzeren und weniger Wartungsintervallen
auch in der F-1 werden Carbonchassis aus Jux und Tollerei eingesetzt

eine grenzenlose Lebensdauer hat übrigens gar nichts, außer es steht herum, Kettenblätter unterliegen einer Abnutzung, auch Ketten, auch das Rohloffgetriebe und Nicolai Alurahmen unterliegt einer Abnutzung, und ja nichts verändern, ja keine neuen Ansätze, Stillstand ist angesagt und wer das anspricht ist natürlich ein Träumer und Spinner, lieber mit wehenden Fahnen untergehen als was ändern ist auch ein Ansatz aber ein schlechter

also nach über 5 Jahren würde ich so ein Rad jedenfalls gerade im DH-Bereich  auf gar keinen Fall mehr fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2010)

Aluminium darf man noch nicht ganz abschreiben für die Zukunft
Es hat sogar das Zeug dazu das "neue" Carbon zu werden
Die Entwichlungen gehen bei dem Material in die Richtung die Festigkeit von Stahl zu bekommen....alles eine Frage der Zeit.
Nur wirds dann wohl aber auch unrecyclebarer Sondermüll wie Carbon werden

G.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aluminium darf man noch nicht ganz abschreiben für die Zukunft
> Es hat sogar das Zeug dazu das "neue" Carbon zu werden
> Die Entwichlungen gehen bei dem Material in die Richtung die Festigkeit von Stahl zu bekommen....alles eine Frage der Zeit.
> Nur wirds dann wohl aber auch unrecyclebarer Sondermüll wie Carbon werden
> ...



na ja das hat dann aber auch nichts mehr mit Alu zu tun, denn dann ist ein weiterer Legierungspartner drin, der diese verbesserten Eigenschaften bietet, da ist dann Alu nur mehr die Matrix, so wie bei Karbon das Kunstharz, und selbst wenn es die Festigkeit von Stahl erreicht ist es noch weit vom Karbon entfernt, fein wäre übrigens, wenn du auch dazu schreiben würdest was das für ein Material sein soll

außerdem ist die Frage, wo liegt das spezifische Gewicht, wie sieht es bei Dauerbelastung und Wechselwirklung aus, wie mit der Verarbeitbarkeit, wie mit der Bruchdehnung, ist es toxisch usw usw

Beryllium hat z.B das beste Steifigkeits zu Gewichtsverhältnis, aber leider extrem teuer, weil sehr selten und eben bei der Verarbeitung hoch gefährlich weil giftig


----------



## Harvester (28. Juli 2010)

reden wir immernoch über eine kleine Firma, die auf einem alten (und trotzdem sehr schönen) Bauernhof in einem kleinen Ort mit ca 400 Einwohnern (wenn überhaupt) von Hand MTBs herstellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> teuer ist das Ding sowieso, billig wird das nie, ist das unter wirtschaftlichen Bedingungen nicht Machbar, dann muss man das eben einstellen so einfach ist das
> Ach, und was hat Nicolai mit der G-Boxx 2 gemacht? Und du glaubst, dass das Ganze mit teureren Materialien und deutlich höherem Entwicklungsaufwand wirtschaftlicher wird?
> 
> übrigens Top Karbonrahmen FS wiegen 1700 bis 1800 g,
> ...



Nur weil Carbon (als Rahmenmaterial) gut ist, heißt das nicht, dass Alu schlecht ist.

Sorry, Peter, ich hätte gerne noch weiter mit dir diskutiert, aber dadurch, dass du z.B. Beispiele nicht verstehst, nicht auf Gegenargumente, die dir nicht in den Kram passen eingehst und einfach Behauptungen aufstellst, die du nicht belegen kannst, disqualifizierst du dich meiner Meinung nach als Diskussionpartner. Viele Angriffe gegen waren definitiv nicht gerechtfertigt, aber eine ordentliche Diskussion scheint auch nicht möglich zu sein, schade.

Wie gesagt, du hast durchaus in einigen Punkten Recht, aber eben nicht in allen. 

Und damit verabschiede ich mich erstmal aus dieser Diskussion


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

@luk!

die G-Boxx 2 war mit dem G-CON Standard eine Fehlkonstruktion, zu plump zu groß zu schwer und nur für DH, da habe ich schon geschrieben warum da der Kundenkreis sehr klein ist, daher war das ein Ladenhüter, noch dazu mit den Ketten nicht wirklich technisch sinnvoll und ausgereift

FS steht für Full Suspension also für einen Rahmen mit Hinterbaufederung (ps.. ich bin am verzweifeln, da müssen wir ja ganz von vorne anfangen)

ich weiß nicht was du da miteinander vergleichst beim Cannondale Jekyll und welche Modellejahrgänge, derzeit gibt es gar kein Cannondale Jekyll im Handel, erst nächstes Jahr wieder, das neue ist ja was ganz anderes als der Vorgänger der vor ein paar Jahren eingestellt wurde
weiters ist Specialized zwar schon eine Zeit lang mit Karbonrahmen beschäftigt, aber durch Leichtbau zeichnen sie sich nicht aus, der HT (Hardtail = ungefederter Rahmen) wiegt aktuell 1,1 kg, also 20% über dem Gewicht von den Topherstellern

ich vergleiche z.b das Nicolai Helius RC, welches 2,5kg wiegt und das Scott Spark mit 1,8kg oder das FS von Nordischer Rahmenbau mit unter 1,5kg

nochmals ich rechne die 1 kg für den Unterschied des Alufreeriderahmens zu einem Cross Country Full Suspension Rahmen ich vergleiche nicht Freeride mit Freeride und ich habe auch geschrieben ich will nicht dass sie das Nucleon TFR 1:1 in Karbon nachbauen, das würde nicht viel bringen

bist du des lesens mächtig??
ich habe geschrieben das ist immer das halbe Fahrrad, also einmal 11 bis 12 kg für Cross Country mit 5,5kg Rahmen
dann die Freeriderahmensets in Alu von Nicolai aktuell 8,5kg mit Freeride Komponenten 17 kg komplett und dann die Downhillrahmensets aktuell von Nicolai mit knapp 10kg macht komplett 20kg
ist doch klar, dass man auf ein Cross Country Rad andere, leichtere Teile verbaut als auf einem Downhiller

mit einem DH Getriebe Bike willst du Bergauf fahren? na dann viel Glück, da hilft auch keine Kondition, du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst ein DH-Bike hat einen sehr eingeschränkten Einsatzbereich, und wer das seriös betreibt und nicht auf einem Selbstmordtrip unterwegs ist, braucht eine abgesperrte Strecke, und die hat nun wirklich nicht jeder vor der Haustür, das brauche ich für ein CC-Bike (Cross Country für die, die CC nicht verstehen) nicht

Alu wird verbaut, weil es billiger und einfacher ist, man kauft die Rohre kürzt sie, schweißt sie zusammen, Wärmebehandlung, Lackierung und das war es und fünf Jahre hält das dann schon, Alurahmen wiegen ja im Prinzip alle das selbe, Hardteil Rahmen wiegen immer so 1,5 bis 1,6 kg und das seit 20 jahren
ich habe ein Yeti ARC zu hause stehen von 1992 und der Rahmen wiegt von mir abgewogen 1,6 kg, das aktuelle Nicolai Argon wiegt angeblich 1,5 kg, da tut sich nichts mehr, Alu ist ausgereizt
bei Karbon sind Verbesserungen noch möglich, aktuelle Hardtails wiegen 900g und das von Großserienherstellern, zum Vergleich das Kestrel CSX von Anfang der 90er Jahre einer der ersten Karbonrahmen wog damals 1,6kg oder gar 1,8kg und was wogen Karbonhardteils noch vor 3, 4 Jahren mal abgesehen vom Scott
Karbon ist wesentlich aufwändiger und komplizierter und dadurch teurer, da stellt jeder sein eigenes Rahmenmaterial selbst her, wer es versteht die Fasern richtig zu verlegen den Harzanteil zu verringern, der bekommt am Ende einen leichteren Rahmen zustande als einer der die Fasern irgendwie verlegt und vom Kraftfluss keine Ahnung hat und für physikalische Eigenschaften kann ich nichts, Karbon ist nun mal in allen Bereichen besser als Alu, höhere Zugfestigkeit, besser im Dauerhaltbarkeit, es ist nun mal so, dafür kann ich nichts

im Winter fahre ich sicher auch bei Salzwasser, das kann man eben auf lange Sicht nicht vernachlässigen, meine Antwort richtete sich ja an jemanden, der behauptet hat, Nicolai Rahmen würden mehr oder weniger ewig halten

also deine Leseschwäche ist schon bedenklich - PISA lässt grüßen
nein das meine ich nicht und habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, dass derzeit reines Alu verwendet wird, da ging es um bessere Eigenschaften bei Alu, das wird aber nicht besser, sondern wenn die Legierung eine bessere physikalische Eigenschaft bekommt, dann ist der Legierungspartner dafür verantwortlich und daher hat das nichts mit dem Aluminium in der Legierung zu tun

es geht um Realtivität, es geht darum, dass Karbon relativ gesehen zum Alu besser ist und umgekehrt Alu eben schlechter als Karbon ist, da geht es nicht um absolute Werte, sondern um relative und um den Vergleich der beiden und den entscheidet nun mal Karbon für sich, vorausgesetzt der Hersteller hat die Karbonverarbeitung im Griff, was schwerer zu bewerkstelligen ist als bei Alu



luk! schrieb:


> Nur weil Carbon (als Rahmenmaterial) gut ist, heißt das nicht, dass Alu schlecht ist.



das habe ich auch nicht geschrieben, sondern ich habe geschrieben, dass Alu schlechter als Karbon ist und wenn man mit beiden Materialien einen theoretisch optimalen Rahmen jeweils bauen würde und das Optimum raus holt sowohl aus Alu als auch aus Karbon, dann erhält man mit Karbon den leichteren und haltbareren Fahrradrahmen, das ist meine Aussage


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> es geht um Realtivität, es geht darum, dass Karbon relativ gesehen zum Alu besser ist und umgekehrt Alu eben schlechter als Karbon ist, da geht es nicht um absolute Werte, sondern um realtive und um den Vergleich der beiden und den entscheidet nun mal Karbon für sich, vorausgesetzt der Hersteller hat die karbonverarbeitung im Griff, was schwerer zu bewerkstelligen ist als bei Alu, denn wer Alu nicht verarbeiten kann produziert auch nur Schrott



Hi Peter, du redest relativ viel. Das ist die Relativität die mir auffällt. Bei Nicolai und vielen anderen Firmen geht es doch garnicht um die technisch beste Umsetzung sondern um deren Firmenphilosophie.

Niemand braucht handgemachte mechanische Uhren, eine Swatch oder ähnliche Quartzuhr zeigt die Zeit wahrscheinlich genauer an, niemand braucht ein iPhone, der alte Siemensknochen machts doch auch, niemand braucht ein Moots Titanrahmen wenns ein Knesis Alurahmen für 250.- Euro deutlich besser macht, niemand braucht irgend welche Spezialräder wenns das alte Hollanrad auch tut.

Hier geht es um ein Hobby nicht um die ultimative Lösung von irgend etwas. Manche sammeln Briefmarken andere züchten Kaninchen und so wieter.

Beim Fahrad fahren geht es nicht darum im Gelände das technisch beste Fahrrad zu fahren, sondern mit Freunden oder alleine die Natur zu genießen Fittness zu tanken und zu entspannen. Das Rad ist dabei der geringste Part. Am Anfang meiner MTB Karriere bin ohne Federgabel oder Hinterbaufederung gefahren und es hat genauso viel Spaß gemacht wie heute. Klar fahre ich vollgefedert andere Strecken als früher aber darauf kommt es nicht an.

Die von dir angesprochenen Kritikpunkte sind unter deiner Sicht zu Recht kritikwürdig gehen aber m.M nach am Kern der Firma Nicolai vorbei.

Zum Glück gibt es so viele unterschiedliche Fahrrad Hersteller das jeder seinen passenden Umtersatz finden und mit ihm glücklich werden kann.

Das Getriebebike ist\war ein Versuch bestehende kritische Punkte der Kettenschaltung zu umgehen. Dabai hat man sich andere kritische Punkta auf gehalst. Wenn jetzt das Projekt beendet oder auf Eis gelegt wird, dann ist das nicht schlimm sondern man hat es halt versucht und es hat aus welchen Gründen auch immer eingestellt.

Peace


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> Karbonkurbeln
> Karbonrahmen



dabei kriegt Kalle immer ein mitleren brechreiz.




@OldSchool


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Peter, du redest relativ viel. Das ist die Relativität die mir auffällt.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2010)

@Old School: Völlige Zustimmung !

@Peter: Ich hätte auf einer das Material fordernden Tour wie z.B. einer Alpenüberquerung zehnmal lieber ein solides Nicolai unterm Hintern als ein magersüchtiges Scott, das zwar ein Kilo weniger wiegt, mir aber in jeder Extremsituation ein Schauer über den Rücken jagt, ob es jetzt dann als erstes den 200g Dämpfer zerlegt, den 1,6 kg Rahmen zerreißt oder mir irgendwelche Carbonanbauteile um die Ohren fliegen.

Dass Nicolai im direkten Vergleich mit Firmen wie Cannondale, Specialized, Sc(hr)ott o.ä. vorallem gewichtsmäßig nicht in einer Liga spielen, ist doch eh klar. Diese Firmen bieten aber im Gegenzug auch keinerlei Customoptionen. Die Rahmen gibts es in bestimmten Größen, dafür werden die notwendigen Formen optimiert und gebaut. Das war's ! Für den, der darauf steht, sicher das richtige.

Aber hast du schon mal versucht, bei Scott ein Spark in Large mit einem Medium Sitzrohr zu bestellen mit Kabelverlegung übers Oberrohr und mit Hammerschmidt-Option ?
Siehste....

Die Philosophie kleiner Customschmieden und der Großhersteller geht doch total aneinander vorbei, deshalb kann man sie auch nicht direkt vergleichen und in der Bewertung zueinander in Bezug setzen.

So wird für alle Kundenkreise was geboten ! Ist doch wunderbar, dass es diese Vielfalt gibt !

So und jetzt muß ich meine Automatikuhr nachstellen...meine PC-Uhr sagt mir nämlich, dass sie schon wieder 5 Minuten nachgeht.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

@san_andreas 
 auch hier hätte man es nicht besser sagen können.


----------



## richtig (28. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> So und jetzt muß ich meine Automatikuhr nachstellen...meine PC-Uhr sagt mir nämlich, dass sie schon wieder 5 Minuten nachgeht.



So, dann nenn mir doch bitte mal die Vorteile einer Automatikuhr, wenn schon viele Hersteller längst auf Batterien umgestiegen sind können die sich nicht irren. Außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß, heute geht es um Minuten, wenn Du 5 Minuten zu spät bist, dann bist du einfach nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig. Die Konkurrenz hat gut und gerne 2-3 Minuten weniger Verspätung.........





grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Juli 2010)

mein Tag-Heuer Chronometer  ist sehr genau,- trotz mechanik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Hi Peter, du redest relativ viel. Das ist die Relativität die mir auffällt. Bei Nicolai und vielen anderen Firmen geht es doch garnicht um die technisch beste Umsetzung sondern um deren Firmenphilosophie.
> 
> Niemand braucht handgemachte mechanische Uhren, eine Swatch oder ähnliche Quartzuhr zeigt die Zeit wahrscheinlich genauer an, niemand braucht ein iPhone, der alte Siemensknochen machts doch auch, niemand braucht ein Moots Titanrahmen wenns ein Knesis Alurahmen für 250.- Euro deutlich besser macht, niemand braucht irgend welche Spezialräder wenns das alte Hollanrad auch tut.
> 
> ...




also das ist ja was ganz neues, also die Firmen die ich so kenne versuchen die beste technische Lösung für das jeweilige Bike anzubieten und dass sollte sich auch mit der Firmenphilosophie vereinbaren lassen, auch und gerade bei Nicolai, denn das Getriebebike ist doch dazu da, um ein noch besseres und vor allem wartungsfreieres Fahrrad als bisher zu bauen, wenn jetzt die Technik nicht wichtig sein soll, na dann ist doch das ganze Projekt sinnlos

aber vielleicht fahre ich heuer doch zur Eurobike und frage bei Nicolai nach, ob sie nicht die beste technische Lösung anbieten wollen, sondern nur irgendeine Firmenphilosophie umsetzen wollen, und die technische Umsetzung untergeordnet ist, das wäre mir neu

das würde nicht für die Firma Nicolai sprechen und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass Kalle Nicolai deine Meinung nicht unterschreiben würde

ich habe ja geschrieben, wenn man es nicht schafft, ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt unter wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten zu produzieren, dann muss man diesen Weg beenden und das Projekt einstellen, aber das machen sie ja nicht, sie wursteln weiter mit den an und für sich ausgereizten Materialen herum, bauen eine 14 Gang Nabenschaltung in ein DH-Bike ein, so jedenfalls hat es keinen Sinn, als Ingenieur muss man wenn man so ein Projekt beginnt auch über seinen Schatten springen und sich "neuen" Materialien und Entwicklungen nicht verschließen

hätte Nicolai von Anfang an bei der Karbonentwicklung mitgemacht, dann wären sie jetzt mit dabei, würden sie jetzt anfangen, dann bräuchten sie mehr als 5 Jahre um den Rückstand zu den anderen aufzuholen, die können da praktisch schon gar nicht mehr einsteigen, weil der Zug für sie bereits abgefahren ist, denn andere sind jetzt schon beinahe nach mehr als 10 Jahren beim Optimum angelangt, und Nicolai hat noch nicht mal begonnen das ist dann für so ein kleine Firma fast nicht mehr finanziell zu stemmen

ps. ich rede hier nicht relativ viel, ich schreibe absolut viel, denn in dem Forum sind mp3-files nicht übertragbar, daher keine Übertragung von Sprache, und meine Beiträge sind mit die längsten überhaupt in dem Forum, ich mache keine Reiseberichte, keine untergriffigen Anspielungen, sondern ich liefere Fakten


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz hat gut und gerne 2-3 Minuten weniger Verspätung.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns diese modernen Batterieuhren dann vielleicht noch mit Carbongehäuse gibt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

zum bergauffahren, das ist auch mit 9 gängen und 20 kilo radgewicht machbar. sicher nicht schnell und easy, aber machbar.
mir ist auch ein rad, was vllt 2 kilo mehr auf den rippen hat, aber nicht beim ersten zigarettenstummel zerbricht, lieber als ein ultimatives leichtbaugerät.

was soll denn nico nach einführung von carbon dann bringen?? hydrorohre?? wieso nich direkt in fernost fertigen... nene... das ist und bleibt eine klassische rahmenschmiede mit deutschem fertigungsort. sonst können die direkt zu machen.

zumindest scheint der peter nicht zu wissen, wie man mehrere zitate einfügt oder auch editiert. direkt 2-3 posts hinterher... das wirkt schon fast wie spam...


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> So, dann nenn mir doch bitte mal die Vorteile einer Automatikuhr, wenn schon viele Hersteller längst auf Batterien umgestiegen sind können die sich nicht irren. Außerdem ist das auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß, heute geht es um Minuten, wenn Du 5 Minuten zu spät bist, dann bist du einfach nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig. Die Konkurrenz hat gut und gerne 2-3 Minuten weniger Verspätung.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der Vorteil einer Automatikuhr gegenüber einer mit Batterieantreib ist klar

die Automatikuhr läuft und läuft und läuft, sofern man sie trägt und oder zumindest zwischendurch bewegt, über ihre Schwungmasse produziert sie die Energie, die Notwendig ist um die Funktionen aufrecht zu erhalten, die batteriebetriebene Uhr bleibt stehen, sobald die Batterie keine Energie mehr liefert, und wenn man dann z.b. irgendwo in Kanada in der Botanik weit ab von einem uhrengeschäft ist, dann hat man keine Möglichkeit die Uhrzeit abzulesen

du hättest eher die Frage stellen sollen welche Vorteile hat eine teure mechanische schweizer Uhr mit Aufzugswerk von Patek Phillipe, gegenüber einer Funkuhr, die gibt es viel billiger und genauer ist sie noch dazu

da hätte ich es schwerer gehabt, so aber war die Beantwortung recht einfach

aber auch das kann ich dir beantworten, eine mechanische uhr von patek ist ein Kunstwerk, ein hochtechnisches filigranes in seiner Umsetzung einzigartiges mechanisches Teil, welches funktioniert und die Zeit recht genau anzeigt, die Topuhren zeigen einem ihre Komplikationen ausreichend genau an, außer man beschäftigt sich mit der Herstellung von GPS Geräten, da ist die Genauigkeit von Atumuhren notwendig, ein Normalsterblicher, der keine hundert jahre lebt, dem genügt eine Mondphasenanzeige, deren Genauigkeit so hoch ist, dass sie in ca, 122 Jahren nur um einen tag falsch geht vollkommen aus

mechanische Uhren sind im Gegensatz zur G-Boxx ausgereift und technisch kaum zu übertreffen, eben was für Technikfreaks


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein Tag-Heuer Chronometer  ist sehr genau,- trotz mechanik.



Streber.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> zum bergauffahren, das ist auch mit 9 gängen und 20 kilo radgewicht machbar. sicher nicht schnell und easy, aber machbar.
> mir ist auch ein rad, was vllt 2 kilo mehr auf den rippen hat, aber nicht beim ersten zigarettenstummel zerbricht, lieber als ein ultimatives leichtbaugerät.
> 
> was soll denn nico nach einführung von carbon dann bringen?? hydrorohre?? wieso nich direkt in fernost fertigen... nene... das ist und bleibt eine klassische rahmenschmiede mit deutschem fertigungsort. sonst können die direkt zu machen.



das ist wirklich lächerlich, und genau die Karbonrahmen zerbröseln Reihenweise, ist schon klar

im Endeffekt wird ihm vermutlich aber nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als in Asien zu produzieren, weil wie geschrieben, wenn man die G-Boxx aus dem Produktportfolio raus nimmt bleibt von Innovation und Technik recht wenig übrig, und ob die Bikes ausreichen den hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen wird die Zeit zeigen, vor allem wenn Technik bei der Rahmenentwicklung untergeordnet ist und nur Philosophie überwiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Juli 2010)

@Peter: wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wie sich Nicolais Custommöglichkeiten mit dem starren Formenbau bei Carbon vereinbaren lassen, dann machen wir zusammen eine Firma auf und beherrschen die Welt , hehehehe !

Im Ernst: du kommst immer nur auf Carbon zurück, das ist aber für einen Laden wie Nicolai erstens von den Stückzahlen und zweitens der Nichtumsetzbarkeit der Customoptionen gar nicht interessant.
Was Nicolai anbietet, geht mit Carbon schlicht und einfach nicht !


Und was die Gboxx2 anbetrifft: im Gegensatz zu dir hatte ich sogar einen Downhiller damit. Und das Ding hat tatsächlich einiges gekonnt: 
die Schaltung war völlig geschützt, das Hinterrad war einfach ein-und auszubauen, die Kette immer unter optimaler Spannung, der Schwerpunkt des Bikes saß schön zentral, man hat eine ganze Menge Komponenten weniger (ich wußte eigentlich nach dem Zusammenbau gar nicht, was ich an dem Bike noch schrauben soll, außer dem Federungssetup und der Bremseinstellung). Für mich ist deshalb das Getriebe definitiv die Antriebstechnik der Zukunft.
Das einzige, was mich eben wirklich massiv gestört hat, war das sehr hohe Gewicht. (Ich bin zwar selber auch schwer, bei meinen Bikes möchte ich aber trotzdem selber entscheiden, ob ich sie massiv oder leichter aufbaue ;-)).

Ich finde es richtig, dass Kalle die Boxx einstellt und bin gespannt, was er in Zukunft zum Thema Getriebe bringt.
Hoffentlich bringt er irgendwann wieder was interessantes.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dabei kriegt Kalle immer ein mitleren brechreiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja schon klar, sie können es ja auch nicht, das mit der Karbonverarbeitung, einen Alurahmen bauen ist nun wirklich keine außergewöhnliche Kunstfertigkeit


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> der Vorteil einer Automatikuhr gegenüber einer mit Batterieantreib ist klar
> 
> die Automatikuhr läuft und läuft und läuft, sofern man sie trägt und oder zumindest zwischendurch bewegt, über ihre Schwungmasse produziert sie die Energie, die Notwendig ist um die Funktionen aufrecht zu erhalten, die batteriebetriebene Uhr bleibt stehen, sobald die Batterie keine Energie mehr liefert, und wenn man dann z.b. irgendwo in Kanada in der Botanik weit ab von einem uhrengeschäft ist, dann hat man keine Möglichkeit die Uhrzeit abzulesen
> 
> ...



Das ist ja genau das was ich sage, etwas für Technikfreaks. Die mechanischen Uhren haben 300-400 Jahre bis zu ihrer heutigen Reife gebraucht da finde ich das Ergebnis der G-Boxx in dieser kurzen Zeit doch garnicht so schlecht.


> also das ist ja was ganz neues, also die Firmen die ich so kenne versuchen die beste technische Lösung für das jeweilige Bike anzubieten und dass sollte sich auch mit der Firmenphilosophie vereinbaren lassen, auch und gerade bei Nicolai, denn das Getriebebike ist doch dazu da, um ein noch besseres und vor allem wartungsfreieres Fahrrad als bisher zu bauen, wenn jetzt die Technik nicht wichtig sein soll, na dann ist doch das ganze Projekt sinnlos


Die Sinnfrage in diesem Bereich zu Stellen ist doch völlig daneben. Da ist der KTWR der bessere Bereich.

Die Firma Nicolai baut Spielzeuge für unser schönstes Hobby und dafür sind tatsächlich einige bereit Geld zu bezahlen.


> ps. ich rede hier nicht relativ viel, ich schreibe absolut viel, denn in dem Forum sind mp3-files nicht übertragbar, daher keine Übertragung von Sprache, und meine Beiträge sind mit die längsten überhaupt in dem Forum, ich mache keine Reiseberichte, keine untergriffigen Anspielungen, sondern ich liefere Fakten


Arbeitest du beim Focus?


----------



## luk! (28. Juli 2010)




----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

Sorry luk ist das ein Boot von Nicolai?

Das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Peter: wenn du mir jetzt noch erklärst, wie sich Nicolais Custommöglichkeiten mit dem starren Formenbau bei Carbon vereinbaren lassen, dann machen wir zusammen eine Firma auf und beherrschen die Welt , hehehehe !



Monocoques werden eigentlich nicht mehr Hergestellt, heutzutage verwendet man die Tube to Tube Technologie, da ist dann alles möglich, es gibt mehrer firmen, die carbonrahmen mit Customoption anbieten, Seven Cycles, Spin, Nordischer Rahmenbau, und noch andere



san_andreas schrieb:


> Im Ernst: du kommst immer nur auf Carbon zurück, das ist aber für einen Laden wie Nicolai erstens von den Stückzahlen und zweitens der Nichtumsetzbarkeit der Customoptionen gar nicht interessant.
> Was Nicolai anbietet, geht mit Carbon schlicht und einfach nicht !



ich komme deswegen auf karbon zurück, weil das ein weg ist Gewicht zu sparen, wie schon geschrieben, von mir aus könnten sie das ding komplett aus Stahl bauen nur dadurch wird es nicht leichter




san_andreas schrieb:


> Und was die Gboxx2 anbetrifft: im Gegensatz zu dir hatte ich sogar einen Downhiller damit. Und das Ding hat tatsächlich einiges gekonnt:
> die Schaltung war völlig geschützt, das Hinterrad war einfach ein-und auszubauen, die Kette immer unter optimaler Spannung, der Schwerpunkt des Bikes saß schön zentral, man hat eine ganze Menge Komponenten weniger (ich wußte eigentlich nach dem Zusammenbau gar nicht, was ich an dem Bike noch schrauben soll, außer dem Federungssetup und der Bremseinstellung). Für mich ist deshalb das Getriebe definitiv die Antriebstechnik der Zukunft.
> Das einzige, was mich eben wirklich massiv gestört hat, war das sehr hohe Gewicht. (Ich bin zwar selber auch schwer, bei meinen Bikes möchte ich aber trotzdem selber entscheiden, ob ich sie massiv oder leichter aufbaue ;-)).



was glaubst du von was ich die ganze Zeit hier schreibe, vom Gewicht, nicht vom grundsätzlichen System der G-Boxx, manchmal frage ich mich schon was da für Leseratten unterwegs sind

*dich stört also das Gewicht, mich übrigens auch*

und dass das Getriebebike weniger Komponenten hatte als ein herkömmliches Bike, halte ich für ein Gerücht, die hast du nur nicht gesehen, weil sie unter diversen Abdeckungen verborgen waren

die Kette immer unter optimaler Spannung, das kommt darauf an wo, beim Primärantrieb sicher nicht, und wenn es eine G-Boxx 2 war auch nicht in der Box, das ist nämlich konstruktiv schon gar nicht möglich



san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig, dass Kalle die Boxx einstellt und bin gespannt, was er in Zukunft zum Thema Getriebe bringt.
> Hoffentlich bringt er irgendwann wieder was interessantes.



das finde ich eben nicht richtig, man sollte nur neue Wege beschreiten, dann hat das eine Zukunft, so nicht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ps. ich rede hier nicht relativ viel, ich schreibe absolut viel, denn in dem Forum sind mp3-files nicht übertragbar, daher keine Übertragung von Sprache, und meine Beiträge sind mit die längsten überhaupt in dem Forum, ich mache keine Reiseberichte, keine untergriffigen Anspielungen, sondern ich liefere Fakten



ich wollte ja nicht drauf eingehen, aber der kommentar nur wegen dem "reden" ist echt sinnbefreit...



Peter446688 schrieb:


> das ist wirklich lächerlich, und genau die Karbonrahmen zerbröseln Reihenweise, ist schon klar
> 
> im Endeffekt wird ihm vermutlich aber nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als in Asien zu produzieren, weil wie geschrieben, wenn man die G-Boxx aus dem Produktportfolio raus nimmt bleibt von Innovation und Technik recht wenig übrig, und ob die Bikes ausreichen den hohen Preis zu rechtfertigen wird die Zeit zeigen, vor allem wenn Technik bei der Rahmenentwicklung untergeordnet ist und nur Philosophie überwiegt



nicolai in asien?? ne, das geht nich klar. allein bei cannondale wars schon für mich zumindest das todesurteil...

irgendwie kommt mir aber dein nick bekannt vor, ich meine du warst schonmal so beratungsresistent... diskutieren kann man sicher mit dir, solange man sich direkt an deine meinung anhängt.

das du andauernd mit carbon ankommst, das geht mir so langsam auf den sack. überall sieht man nur noch diese plastikrahmen. sicher leicht, sicher auch mittlerweile stabil, aber haben muss ich das, wie auch sicher viele andere nicht.

dazu fällt mir imho nur das hier ein: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]YouTube- Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden[/nomedia]


zu der thematik gewicht! ich hab in Wibe mit einem gesprochen der fuhr nen dh bike mit rohloff im heck, ich direkt natürlich gesacht, nervt das gewicht nich?? antwort war knackig aber genauso sinnig: was bringt mir nen kilo oder 2 weniger am rad, wenn ich immer noch 10-20 kilo übergewicht habe? gibt zumindest dicke beine!


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau das was ich sage, etwas für Technikfreaks. Die mechanischen Uhren haben 300-400 Jahre bis zu ihrer heutigen Reife gebraucht da finde ich das Ergebnis der G-Boxx in dieser kurzen Zeit doch garnicht so schlecht.



nein das war nichgt deine frage und hat auch nichts mit deiner aussage zu tun, denn die mechansichen Uhren funktionieren im gegensatz zur G-Boxx



OldSchool schrieb:


> Arbeitest du beim Focus?



nein ich habe frei, habe ich aber auch schon beantwortet


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich wollte ja nicht drauf eingehen, aber der kommentar nur wegen dem "reden" ist echt sinnbefreit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Gott was wäre es fein, wenn man denn nur alles lesen würde, dann würde man Menschen nicht das falsche Unterstellen

nochmals für dich *mir wäre es egal wenn sie das Ding komplett aus Stahl bauen würden wenn es nur ausreichend leicht wäre*, das ist es aber nicht mal mit dem Aluzeugs und daher sollte man dann doch endlich eine Möglichkeit suchen das Ding leichter zu bauen, und was bietet sich da besser an als Karbon???

ich bin nicht beratungsresistent, nur liefert ihr keine Argumente, jeder stört sich am Gewicht der G-Boxx, aber wenn jemand Vorschläge macht, wie man es leichter machen könnte, dann zeigen ihm alle den Vogel, so gehts dann auch nicht

beratungsresistent scheinen da schon doch andere zu sein

ich würde empfehlen die rosarote Brille abzulegen und mal in sich zu gehen, nachzudenken und dann mal überlegen ob Firmenphilosophie wirklich vor der Technik kommen sollte


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

mein freund, jetz werd aber mal nich so, ich hab die letzten 6 seiten von deinen ausführungen gelesen. viel quasseln (entschuldige, du schreibst ja ) tuste ja schon, aber irgendwie kommt dabei immer das gleiche raus...

zum thema stahl: ich wollte mir mal nen stahl-ht aufbauen fürs shreddern... weisste wieso? weil das material mehr federt, also nachgibt... also würdeste in dem moment steifigkeit opfern? dann wird beim nächsten mal geheult, weil die streben flexen...

aber check das doch endlich mal, nicolai wird sicher nicht wegen DIR auf carbon umsteigen! aber ich kanns dir auch gerne gleich grösser schreiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mein freund, jetz werd aber mal nich so, ich hab die letzten 6 seiten von deinen ausführungen gelesen. viel quasseln (entschuldige, du schreibst ja ) tuste ja schon, aber irgendwie kommt dabei immer das gleiche raus...
> 
> zum thema stahl: ich wollte mir mal nen stahl-ht aufbauen fürs shreddern... weisste wieso? weil das material mehr federt, also nachgibt... also würdeste in dem moment steifigkeit opfern? dann wird beim nächsten mal geheult, weil die streben flexen...
> 
> aber check das doch endlich mal, nicolai wird sicher nicht wegen DIR auf carbon umsteigen! aber ich kanns dir auch gerne gleich grösser schreiben...



ob Strahl flext oder nicht hängt in erster Linie von dem verwendeten Rohrquerschnitt, der Wandstärke und der Rohrform ab, hat mit dem Material im Prinzip nichts zu tun, Stahlrahmen kann man auch extrem steif bauen

wegen mir allein müssen sie auch nicht umstellen, nur müssen sie es dann eben einstellen, so wie es ausschaut, denn es dürfte doch mehr Menschen zu schwer sein, als Nicolai gedacht hat, denn das Ding verkauft sich nicht

es ist nur oft das gleiche, was ich geschrieben habe, weil ihr immer wieder die gleichen Fragen stellt und dann am Ende selbst sagt, es hat eben einen Nachteil es ist zu schwer und genau das sage ich auch

manche haben da ein massives Problem wenn man Nicolai kritisiert, als wäre es ihre eigene Firma, das ist schon sagenhaft


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein Tag-Heuer Chronometer  ist sehr genau,- trotz mechanik.


Jo mechanische Uhren können erstaunlich ganggenau sein, wenn sie gut eingestellt sind und alle 2-3 Jahre zur Revision gegeben werden. Ich habe nur mechanische Uhren (vier sehr Gute und ein billig Teil), ein Quarzwecker kommt mir nicht ans Handgelenk.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

schnellerseller schrieb:


> Kauf dir n Luftballon, der ist leicht und deine Birne wird beim aufblasen genauso rot wie beim "infettschriftposten"
> 
> locker bleiben, ist nix Persönliches...




komisch jetzt ist es so groß und alles in schwarz, und du schaffst es doch tatsächlich von rot in dem zusammenhang zu schreiben

Farbenblind?? nein geht ja nicht denn schwarz ist ja keine farbe

locker bleiben, ist nix persönliches


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Das hat aber sehr wohl mit deiner Aussage zu tun. Du hast mechanische Uhren als Nischenprodukt für Technikfreaks dargestellt, für die es längst billigeren und besseren Ersatz gibt und die keiner eigentlich mehr braucht. Die G-Boxx ist auch was für Technikfreaks und liegt damit auf dem von dir erwähnten Niveau einer Patek Philip. Auserdem funktioniert die G-Boxx wie einige fahrende Exemplare hier beweisen. Nicht perfekt vielleicht aber sehr wohl benutzbar.
> 
> Habe nicht von dir gelesen das du nicht beim Focus arbeitest.



ihr könnt hier echt nicht lesen, ich habe nirgends von einem nischenprodukt gesprochen was mechansiche Uhren anbelangt

wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt, dann kommen die Wortklaubereien und Leute, die den sinn des Postings von einem verdrehen

übrigens hier geht es um Bikes und nicht um Uhren da gibt es eigene Foren

für eine mechanische uhr gibt es keinen Ersatz, denn wenn man irgendwo ist, wo es keine batterie gibt, dann hat man zwar noch eine Uhr, die aber nur mehr eine Zeit anzeigen kann, mit Quarzuhren, Funkuhren ist man nicht von Batterien unabhängig, daher kein Ersatz für mechanische Uhren, die entweder automatisch funktionieren über Schwungmasse oder über Handaufzug

hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich nicht auf diese Frage geantwortet, bringt ja auch nichts kapierst es ja auch bei ausführlichster Beschreibung nicht, jetzt machen die in einem Bikeforum einen Uhrenthread auf, wundert mich nicht, dass manchen Nicolai aber wirklich auch alles andrehen kann


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Grund hier dauernd so rum zu schreien.




klasse antwort, doch das geht auf Fragen mal wirklich ein klasse, das sind echte freaks, die sich auskennen, ich bin begeistert

und es ist doch notwendig, groß zu schreiben, denn bisher habt ihr das alle überlesen oder ignoriert


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

ui da kommen aber jetzt Vorschläge zum Material, wie man es leichter machen könnte, das ist ja sagenhaft

ich bin wie schon geschrieben im Gegensatz zu anderen hier vollkommen flexibel, was das Material angeht, einzige Anforderungen es sollte leichter werden, das Material sollte schon existieren, also nicht solche Materialvorschläge, wie vorhin, da gibt es so ein Alu, das soll irgendwann kommen und Festigkeitswerte von Stahl erreichen, das reicht mir nicht und es sollte halbwegs finanzierbar sein

also wat is leute ????

oder schreibt man hier nur darüber wo man letztes Wochenende war - also Reiseberichte und über mechanische Uhren und deren Sinn oder Unsinn

schwach für die Anhänger einer Firma, die vor allem durch Technik und technische Lösungen bei den Konsumenten punkten will - und ihr habt wirklich die Philosophie von Nicolai verstanden?? da hat der Kalle aber noch viel Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2010)

Der Kohlefaserwerkstoff hat min. einen unbestreitbaren Nachteil, das Zeug ist nicht recycelbar und schon aus dem Grund sollte man es nicht übermäßig einsetzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man alles und jedes gedankenlos einsetzten kann, ohne sich darüber klar zu sein, was nach der Nutzungsdauer damit passiert. Schon aus dem Grund sind Verbundwerkstoffe wie Kohlefaser, Glasfasser usw. durchaus kritisch zu betrachten. So toll die Eigenschaften auch sein mögen, solche Aspekte sollte man nicht völlig beiseite schieben.

Eine Gewichtsersparnis von um die 2 kg wäre schon was und würden sicher auch mit Alu als Rahmenmaterial umsetzbar sein!

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich das TFR klasse und daran ändert auch das höhere Gewicht nichts. Ein Getreibebike ist was Besonderes und all die Großen der Branche sind nicht willens oder fähig auch mal was Besonderes auf den Markt zu bringen, sondern bringen Jahr für Jahr mit viel PR immer das Gleiche...


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ihr könnt hier echt nicht lesen, ich habe nirgends von einem nischenprodukt gesprochen was mechansiche Uhren anbelangt
> 
> wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt, dann kommen die Wortklaubereien und Leute, die den sinn des Postings von einem verdrehen
> 
> ...


Sorry Peter jetzt hebst du aber ab. Du hast ja einen echten Uhrentick. 

Am Anfang hast du hier sachlich und ordentlich deine berechtigte Kritik hier angebracht, hast dich aufgeregt das du nicht ernst genommen wirst und teilweise sehr scharf angegangen wurdest. Dann wurden die Posts sachlicher und argumentativer und plötzlich fängst du an hier beleidigend zu werden. Das ist kein guter Stil. Argumente werden von dir niedergemacht dem Hinweis hier wären nur starrsinige Nicolai Freaks unterwegs.

Dann deine dauernden Seitenhiebe das wir nicht lesen können. Hier ist das Nicolai Unterforum des IBC und kein Rechtschreib- und Leseforum.
Wir sind halt nicht so schreib- und redegewandt wie du, deshalb brauchst du uns nicht zu beleidigen.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Der Kohlefaserwerkstoff hat min. einen unbestreitbaren Nachteil, das Zeug ist nicht recycelbar und schon aus dem Grund sollte man es nicht übermäßig einsetzen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo man alles und jedes gedankenlos einsetzten kann, ohne sich darüber klar zu sein, was nach der Nutzungsdauer damit passiert. Schon aus dem Grund sind Verbundwerkstoffe wie Kohlefaser, Glasfasser usw. durchaus kritisch zu betrachten. So toll die Eigenschaften auch sein mögen, solche Aspekte sollte man nicht völlig beiseite schieben.
> 
> Eine Gewichtsersparnis von um die 2 kg wäre schon was und würden sicher auch mit Alu als Rahmenmaterial umsetzbar sein!
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich das TFR klasse und daran ändert auch das höhere Gewicht nichts. Ein Getreibebike ist was Besonderes und all die Großen der Branche sind nicht willens oder fähig auch mal was Besonderes auf den Markt zu bringen, sondern bringen Jahr für Jahr mit viel PR immer das Gleiche...




ich habe eine ander frage gestellt und wollte nichts über Karbon wissen und auch zum G-Boxx Bike hast du ja deine Meinung schon kund getan

bezüglich Umweltverträglichkeit, hast du eine Ahnung was man an Energie aufwenden muss um Aluminium zu erzeugen?? wahrscheinlich nicht, denn dann müsste man auch die Produktion von Alurahmen einstellen

ist das wirklich alles, was von euch kommt?? wenn man es in Alu 2 kg leichter bauen könnte, glaubst nicht dass die das dann machen würden?? also da fehlt schon noch was an Argumentation zu der These die du aufstellst, oder soll das heißen, dass du der Meinung bist, dass Nicolei nicht mal anständige Alurahmen bauen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juli 2010)

*@ Peter*

Zum Thema Carbon:
In irgendeinem Nicolai Katalog stand geschrieben "Aluminium ist das Medium" 
Also nix wird es mit Carbon an Nicolai Bike´s.
Dann würde ja auch der "Schweisporno" fehlen.

Zum Thema G-Box 2 nur für Downhill zu gebrauchen:
Dafür wird/wurde sie gebaut. 

Zu deiner ansage mit den 10 Jahre alten Rahmen:
Bei Nicolai ist eben Evolution statt Revolution angesagt - Also nicht jedes Jahr ein ganz neues Modell und das alte ist nix mehr wert.
Da wird eben Modellpflege betrieben.

Zur Ansage das die G-Box zu schwer ist.
Fahr halt ein Bike ohne Getriebe...


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> bezüglich Umweltverträglichkeit, hast du eine Ahnung was man an Energie aufwenden muss um Aluminium zu erzeugen?? wahrscheinlich nicht, denn dann müsste man auch die Produktion von Alurahmen einstellen


Wenn die Energie dafür aus umweltverträglichen Quellen stammt, spielt das kaum eine Rolle, siehe Island, mit seiner Thermalenergie (die Umweltverschmutzung der Aluminiumindustrie in Island ist ein Problem, was aber auf die Sorglosigkeit der Betreiber und vor allem der Behörden zurückzuführen ist).


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> *@ Peter*
> 
> Zum Thema Carbon:
> In irgendeinem Nicolai Katalog stand geschrieben "Aluminium ist das Medium"
> ...



wieder ein wahrer Kenner der Materie, jetzt outen sie sich

Friss oder stirb heißt da die Devise, und jetzt braucht es auch noch Porno

die G-Boxx 2 konnte sich aber auch nicht mal im DH durchsetzen und punkten, weil zu schwer und im Prinzip keine saubere technische Lösung, übrigens hast du da auch wieder nur die Hälfte gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe

es geht um die Problematik, dass bei DH-Bikes der Einsatzbereich und der Kundenkreis sehr eingeschränkt ist, daher verkauft man da schon von Haus aus  wenige Bikes, bei Cross Country Bikes hat man einen größeren Einsatzbereich und somit mehr Kunden, weil man nicht unbedingt eine sehr gute Fahrtechnik braucht und keine speziellen Strecken, das war der Grund warum ich geschrieben habe nur für DH geeignet

muss man da wirklich alles 5 mal hinschreiben???

"Evolution statt Revolution" und das ist kein billiger Werbespruch, das ist doch nur geplänkel ohne Substanz wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt, dann versucht man durch farbige Umlenkhebel und Schauben, neue Aufkleber das Alte als was Neues zu verkaufen, na bei Leuten die nicht wissen was FS heißt, die noch daran glauben, dass das Material für die Fahreigenschaften eines Rahmens ausschlaggebend ist und nicht Rohrform und Rohrquerschnitt und Wandstärke wichtiger sind, denen kann man ja viel auftischen, wie man sieht


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Wenn die Energie dafür aus umweltverträglichen Quellen stammt, spielt das kaum eine Rolle, siehe Island, mit seiner Thermalenergie (die Umweltverschmutzung der Aluminiumindustrie in Island ist ein Problem, was aber auf die Sorglosigkeit der Betreiber und vor allem der Behörden zurückzuführen ist).




die Energie stammt aber nicht aus umweltverträglichen Quellen, und in Island bauen sie gerade große Kohlekraftwerke
Windkraft, Solarenergie sind nun mal nicht so weit

wieder ein neues Thema? reden wir jetzt auch noch von Energiegewinnung??

Fakt ist, die Aluminiumproduktion ist eine Energiefressende Industrie, und um keinen Deut besser als Karbon, die paar Nicolai G-Boxx Bikes würden da kaum was ändern, wenn man sie aus Karbon bauen würde, vor allem würden die nicht so schnell im Müll landen


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Auf dein Carbon gefasel...



nein da ging es darum, dass man karbon nicht wiederverwerten kann

also lesen kannste auch nicht

übrigens gebe ich auf solch hohle Frasen wie "Aluminium ist das Medium" nichts, wie geschrieben mir ist das Material egal, mich interessiert nur das Endergebnis, die Lösung

und ihr schreibt immer andere Hersteller würden nur durch billige Werbeslogans versuchen immer die selben Bikes als neu zu verkaufen

ich frage dich was macht Nicolai, jetzt wird die G-Boxx 1/14 mit Rohloff in ein DH-Bike eingebaut, das Helius mit immer der selben Technik bekommt neue Aufkleber und farbige Umlenkhebel und Schrauben, ist aber im Prinzip seit 10 Jahren unverändert, und beim Material tut sich auch überhaupt nichts, weil Aluminium ja das Medium sein soll

sag mal hast du überhaupt schon mal auf der Homepage von Nicolai die ganzen Produkte durchgesehen?? bist du dir sicher zu wissen, was Nicolai baut??

also bisher habe ich Nicolai aufgrund der G-Boxx als die innovativste Firma überhaupt angesehen, nur habe ich mir vor 4, 5 Jahren gesagt, na langsam könnte das Ding aber schon leichter werden, und damals hat es ja auch so ausgesehen, dass dem so ist, nur dann war der Racekit für das TFR ein reinfall, das Material Magnesium hat nicht so wollen, wie Nicolai wollte, dann kam das AMX, auch ein Totalreinfall, dann gabs als Neuerung nur noch die G-Boxx 2 mit dem G-CON Standard für DH und das war ja auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei, aber egal habe ich mir gedacht wird schon werden

aber wenn ich mir euer Gesülze da anhöre dann vergeht es mir wirklich, Technik ist angeblich nicht so wichtig, es geht ums Prinzip bzw die Firmenphilosophie, und die heißt in erster Linie Aluminium


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> sag mal hast du überhaupt schon mal auf der Homepage von Nicolai die ganzen Produkte durchgesehen?? bist du dir sicher zu wissen, was Nicolai baut??



Du hast mich erwischt. Ich habe keine Ahnung mit was ich durch den Wald Rolle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Du hast mich erwischt. Ich habe keine Ahnung mit was ich durch den Wald Rolle...



lesen, verstehen, antworten

mich interessiert nicht mit was du durch den Wald rollst, was ja von 2004 und 2007 zu sein scheint, also nicht aktuell, sondern ob du weißt, was Nicolai derzeit aktuell so macht, das war die Frage


----------



## Helius-FR (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> lesen, verstehen, antworten
> 
> mich interessiert nicht mit was du durch den Wald rollst, was ja von 2004 und 2007 zu sein scheint, also nicht aktuell, sondern ob du weißt, was Nicolai derzeit aktuell so macht, das war die Frage



Ich denke die Rahmen sind sowieso alle 10 Jahre alt...

Was soll mir beim Aktuellen Programm auffallen ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

ich finds ja schon lustig. so einen sturen hund wie dich hab ich selten gesehen. wenn dir nicht passt, was nicolai verzapft, wer zwingt dich zum kauf? gewicht ist imho nicht alles. aber um nur mal nen vergleich ranzuziehen, das vorjahres glory meines kumpels hat 6 kilo rahmengewicht auf die waage gebracht, rechne ich dann noch ne schaltung bei, ist der nachteil, den der gboxx rahmen hat nicht mehr so riesig. und das ist nur ein beispiel.

zu deinem argument in bezug auf stahl als material (ja ich hab gelesen, das es dir egal ist welches material, hauptsache leicht und natürlich deswegen carbon), wenn ich das teil so dimensioniere, das der bocksteif ist, dann wiegt der sicherlich mehr als ein vergleichbar steifer aluminiumrahmen. zu den aktuellen carbon-dh rahmen, hast du dir mal so nen teil im schnitt angeschaut? das sind wandstärken die schon pervers hoch sind in manchen bereichen.

zu deiner aussage, das ein alurahmen ja soviel energie benötigt. ich möchte mal deinen carbonrahmen nach 10 jahren einsatz und mehreren stürzen sehen. nur zum vergleich, mein alu san andreas hat diese einsatzdauer hinter sich, bin mehrfach gestürzt, 2 mal leider so, das ich mir ne beule gedrückt habe. einen carbonrahmen hätteste danach zusammenkehren können! ich dagegen war damit sogar noch einmal im park!
dann mein derzeitiges bike, das tollwut, der rahmen kommt ebenfalls aus deutschland, ebenfalls handgeschweisst aus aluminium (7020), das teil hat auch schon bald 8 jahre auf dem buckel. soviel zur haltbarkeit! und der rahmen ist bei weitem nicht altersschwach.

mir gefällt, das nicolai nicht jedes jahr wieder ein stark gehyptes krummgebogenes fully rausbringt und behauptet, das die kiste dann die neuerfindung des mtb ist...

achja, so am rande, absolut autark gegenüber batterien ist übrigens eine solaruhr, und die hat auch keine mechanik! (auch wenn ich mechanische uhren bevorzuge, allerdings komm ich an die in westeuropa schwer dran...)


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich finds ja schon lustig. so einen sturen hund wie dich hab ich selten gesehen. wenn dir nicht passt, was nicolai verzapft, wer zwingt dich zum kauf? gewicht ist imho nicht alles. aber um nur mal nen vergleich ranzuziehen, das vorjahres glory meines kumpels hat 6 kilo rahmengewicht auf die waage gebracht, rechne ich dann noch ne schaltung bei, ist der nachteil, den der gboxx rahmen hat nicht mehr so riesig. und das ist nur ein beispiel.



na dann liegt es bei 7,5 bis 8 Kilo und ist immer noch 2 bis 2,5 kg leichter, das sind immerhin 20% leichter hättest nur das ganze zu Ende gedacht bzw die Rechnung durchgeführt, dann hättest das nicht so hingeschrieben

und stur sind die, die immer auf das selbe Material setzen und immer noch nicht kapieren, dass mit Alu kein viel leichteres G-Boxx Bike realisierbar ist

erstens bin ich ein Mensch und kein Hund wenn es möglich ist, im Gegensatz zu dir stelle ich nicht einfach Theorien ohne eine wenig Wissen auf, die dann auch noch ganz leicht widerlegt werden können



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> zu deinem argument in bezug auf stahl als material (ja ich hab gelesen, das es dir egal ist welches material, hauptsache leicht und natürlich deswegen carbon), wenn ich das teil so dimensioniere, das der bocksteif ist, dann wiegt der sicherlich mehr als ein vergleichbar steifer aluminiumrahmen. zu den aktuellen carbon-dh rahmen, hast du dir mal so nen teil im schnitt angeschaut? das sind wandstärken die schon pervers hoch sind in manchen bereichen.



dann hast du wieder das wichtigste nicht gelesen, nicht verstanden oder überlesen

das mit dem Material und Gewicht gilt nur für das G-Boxx Bike, es sollte nur leichter sein, als die bisherigen Modelle und da ist mir egal aus welchem Material so ist meine Meinung Ein HT Rahmen in Alu mit 1,6kg ist für mich z.B. in Ordnung das reicht aus, aber nicht ein 8,5kg Alu AM mit G-Boxx wie das Nucleon AM

nochmals ich will kein Carbon DH Bike mit G-Boxx, sondern ein leichtes G-Boxx Cross Country Bike, ich fahre nicht DH, weil ich keine abgesperrten Strecken zur Verfügung habe, weil ich mir nicht den hals brechen will und ich auf Forststraßen auch mit einem CC-Bike 60, 80 km/h fahren kann, ich brauche keinen DH-Rahmen

deine These bezüglich steifer Karbonbrahmen ist schlichtweg falsch, ein Storck Rebel Karbonrahmen ist extrem steif, ist aber mit 1,1kg wesentlich leichter als ein Alurahmen, die durchwegs 1,5 bis 1,6 kg wiegen

wie gesagt lies es dir durch ich brauche keinen Karbon DH Rahmen, daher sind mir auch deren Wandstärken egal, aber zu deiner Angabe kann ich wenig sagen, weil du nicht angegeben hast welcher Hersteller das war, somit kann man auch keine Rückschlüsse ziehen, wie deren Know How bezüglich Karbonverarbeitung und deren Philosophie dazu ist, wie der Rahmen ausgelegt wurde, war es noch ein Prototyp oder schon ein Serienprodukt, haben die das letzte aus dem Rahmen rausgeholt, oder haben die nur einen billigen Karbon DH Rahmen bauen wollen, ohne große Ambitionen

es gab da das Lahar DHV M9 Karbon DH Fully, leider geht der Link mit dem Forum nicht mehr auf, da stand nämlich wie viel der Rahmen wog, ich weiß es nicht mehr und habe es auch nicht aufgeschrieben aber der Rahmen mit Rohloffgetriebe war extrem leicht für ein DH-Fully
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=584154 hier steht nur das Gesamtgewicht angeblich 16,6kg und das ist schon wesentlich leichter als ein Nicolai DH mit G-Boxx



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> zu deiner aussage, das ein alurahmen ja soviel energie benötigt. ich möchte mal deinen carbonrahmen nach 10 jahren einsatz und mehreren stürzen sehen. nur zum vergleich, mein alu san andreas hat diese einsatzdauer hinter sich, bin mehrfach gestürzt, 2 mal leider so, das ich mir ne beule gedrückt habe. einen carbonrahmen hätteste danach zusammenkehren können! ich dagegen war damit sogar noch einmal im park!
> dann mein derzeitiges bike, das tollwut, der rahmen kommt ebenfalls aus deutschland, ebenfalls handgeschweisst aus aluminium (7020), das teil hat auch schon bald 8 jahre auf dem buckel. soviel zur haltbarkeit! und der rahmen ist bei weitem nicht altersschwach.



was du sehen willst und was nicht ist hier vollkommen egal, wenn man es richtig macht, sowohl Karbonrahmen als auch Alurahmen, dann hält der Karbonrahmen besser, das ist nun mal so, da braucht man sich nur die physikalischen Kennwerte ansehen, es nützt nichts irgendwelche Spekulationen anzustellen

du vergleichst nur das San Andreas mit einem 900g HT Rahmen, wenn man den Carbonrahmen aber so auslegt wie das San Andreas, das mehr einem Motorrad ähnelt als einem MTB, dann hält das auch, aber ohne Beule, 

auch so ein trugschluss bezüglich Handarbeit: gerade beim handschweißen passieren viele Fehler, weil ein Mensch eben nicht so kontinuierlich abeitet,wie ein Roboter, was glaubst warum die bei Rolls Royce ihren Aluspaceframe von einem Roboter schweißen lassen, wo sonst immer auf Handarbeit gesetzt wird?? weil der besser und genauer arbeitet, dem ist es egal ob Montag, Samstag oder Sonntag ist, und auch egal ob er erst seit 2h läuft oder schon 12h, bei einem Mensch macht das aber schon einen Unterschied bei der Schweißleistung, gerade kurz vor dem Wochenende

ob der Rahmen altersschwach ist oder nicht kannst du mit einer reinen optischen Prüfung von außen nicht beurteilen, tut mir leid, aber den Röntgenblick von Superman hast du nicht



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mir gefällt, das nicolai nicht jedes jahr wieder ein stark gehyptes krummgebogenes fully rausbringt und behauptet, das die kiste dann die neuerfindung des mtb ist...



na und was sind dann solche Sprüche, wie Aluminium ist das Medium??

G-Boxx, G-CON, die ganzen Abkürzungen, wie [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ROCOMP-1, 165-DD, VCS-LITE, RADO, 4-LINX, A-Play-A[/FONT], oder [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ROCOMP-2, TRUAX, 200-DD, TAILOR[/FONT]

das ist ja nicht stark gehyptes Gesülze



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> achja, so am rande, absolut autark gegenüber batterien ist übrigens eine solaruhr, und die hat auch keine mechanik! (auch wenn ich mechanische uhren bevorzuge, allerdings komm ich an die in westeuropa schwer dran...)



super und was machst du in der Nacht, wenn in der Solaruhr keine Batterie oder Akku steckt?? Daumen drehen oder mitzählen wie viele Sekunden vergangen sind auch nur so am Rande http://www.uhren-wiki.net/index.php?title=Solaruhr (Um die Energieversorgung auch über die Nacht oder längere Dunkelperioden  zu gewährleisten sind Akkumulatoren in die Uhr integriert, die eine  Dunkelgangreserve von mehreren Monaten ermöglichen)

da sind so Techniker auf dem Weg "na Servus du" von nichts eine Ahnung aber großspurig daher reden und nicht mal sinnerfassend lesen können


----------



## richtig (28. Juli 2010)

Peter, bist Du ein Autist?


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> da sind so Techniker auf dem Weg "na Servus du" von nichts eine Ahnung aber großspurig daher reden und nicht mal sinnerfassend lesen können



Nimmst du Bezug auf dich?


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Juli 2010)

Sooooo viele Worte .... ich glaub der Junge muss mal auf die Couch !

Vielleicht hamm' die ganzen hormonähnlichen Substanzen in den Carbonrahmen auch ganz schreckliche Nebenwirkungen von denen 'Mann' nicht zu träumen wagt ...  ... der Schniedel schrumpft - der Busen schwillt -> schon ist er Muttis Ebenbild .... (Frei nach Otto Walkes).



lg
Wolfgang


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> bezüglich Umweltverträglichkeit, hast du eine Ahnung was man an Energie aufwenden muss um Aluminium zu erzeugen??



Aluminium wird fast ausschließlich in Island hergestellt. Die dort bereitgestellte Energie stammt zu 100 % aus regenerativen Energiequellen. 

Edit: Zukünftig vor dem Posten den Thread bis zum Ende lesen... 

Ich weiß auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob es leichter ist eine G-Boxx in einen Carbon-Frame oder in einen Alurahmen zu integrieren. Von der besseren Bearbeitbarkeit von Aluminium ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> na dann liegt es bei 7,5 Kilo und ist immer noch 2,5 kg leichter, hättest nur das ganze zu Ende gedacht bzw die Rechnung durchgeführt, dann hättest das nicht so hingeschrieben


 
irgendwie rechnest du nicht richtig, ich gehe von 8 kilo INCL getriebe aus, also wären das nur 500 gramm.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> erstens bin ich ein Mensch und kein Hund wenn es möglich ist, im Gegensatz zu dir stelle ich nicht einfach Theorien ohne eine wenig Wissen auf, die dann auch noch ganz leicht widerlegt werden können


 
pass ma auf, was du hier bringst... jedem steht sicher frei selber sich schlau zu machen, aber das du anscheinend meinst, mich hier als "hund" darzustellen, das geht mir so langsam zu weit.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> nochmals ich will kein Carbon DH Bike mit G-Boxx, sondern ein leichtes G-Boxx Cross Country Bike


 
 ne eierlegende wollmilchsau? ey, du wirst immer lustiger. woraus soll denn die mechanik sein? papier? selbst mit starkem gewichtstuning wirste so nen brocken nicht auf konkurrenzfähiges gewicht kriegen. vom kostenaufwand abgesehen. naja, aber wenn du sowas unbedingt willst, warum bauste das nicht selber? 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> du vergeliuchst nur das san Andreas mit einem 900g HT Rahmen, wenn man den Carbonrahmen so auslegt wie das San Andreas, das mehr einem Motorrad ähnelt als einem MTB...


 
DU ziehst grad den vergleich zu einem 900g ht-rahmen. ich weiss nicht ob du mal nen san andreas in der hand hattest, der rahmen ist extrem dünnwandig, wiegt nackt um die 2,6 kilo (für eine 20 jahre alte konstruktion vorbildlich) und ist stabil genug um ordentlich freeride zu fahren. nun ja, du vergleichst das SA mit einem motorrad, wirklich viel vom klassischem mtb hat ein getriebebike auch nicht mehr, denk ma drüber nach 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> ob der Altersschwach ist oder nicht kannst du mit einer reinen optischen Prüfung von außen nicht beurteilen, tut mir leid, aber den Röntgenblick von Superman hast du nicht


 
biste dir da sicher?  ne ma im ernst, du willst mir dann sagen, das du nach dem alter einem plasterahmen vertrauen würdest? wie schaut eigentlich da die alterung durch uv-licht und hitze/kälte aus? 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> super und was machst du in der Nacht, wenn in der Solaruhr keine Batterie oder Akku steckt?? Daumen drehen oder mitzählen wie viele Sekunden vergangen sind auch nur so am Rande
> 
> da sind so Techniker auf dem Weg "na Servus du" von nichts eine Ahnung aber großspurig daher reden und nicht mal sinnerfassend lesen können


 
wer hier großspurig ist, das denke ich, wird jeder mittlerweile wissen. haste in bezug auf stromspeichern mal was von kondensatoren gehört? machbar ist alles, nur eine frage des aufwandes.

und wenn du mir nochmal so kommst, können wir uns gerne mal für ne aussprache treffen, auf so unfähigkeitsaussagen komm ich nämlich mal richtig gut klar.

edit: was mir noch so einfällt, bist du sonst auch so? in bezug auf dein auto, deine wohnung, wenn du essen gehst oder evtl sogar deinen partner?? dann würde das einiges erklären... nur mal als denkanstoss am rande.


----------



## wolfi_1 (28. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Aluminium wird fast ausschließlich in Island hergestellt. Die dort bereitgestellte Energie stammt zu 100 % aus regenerativen Energiequellen.



Und bei mir kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose .... I glaub' da müssen noch mehr auf die Couch !

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

so, ich denke, alles ist hier gesagt worden, wirklich ne diskussion ist das nicht mehr, bin ab hier raus, kindergarten hab ich kein bock drauf.

viel spass mit deinem kohlefaserkram!


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (28. Juli 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Und bei mir kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose .... I glaub' da müssen noch mehr auf die Couch !



Warst Du schon mal dort?

Die Stromerzeugung in Island ist vollständig regenerativ: Rund 75 % wird durch Wasserkraft erbracht sowie knapp 25 % durch Geothermie.


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> irgendwie rechnest du nicht richtig, ich gehe von 8 kilo INCL getriebe aus, also wären das nur 500 gramm.



so ein Nicolai DH Bike wiegt nicht 8kg, das verwechselst du mit dem neuen Nucleon AM, das wiegt ja schon über 8kg und ist kein DH-Bike

http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-ion-gb2.html
lt Hersteller [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ION                    G-BOXX 2*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] World                        cup downhill, Travel - 200 / 230 mm, weight 8,7 kg (Size M, black anodised, excl. shock)[/FONT] 
na dann sind wir komplett mit Dämpfer und Kunststoffbeschichtung eher bei 10 kg als bei 8kg




Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> pass ma auf, was du hier bringst... jedem steht sicher frei selber sich schlau zu machen, aber das du anscheinend meinst, mich hier als "hund" darzustellen, das geht mir so langsam zu weit.



kannst du dich nicht mehr an dein eigenes Posting erinnern??

                     Zitat von *Loki_bottrop* 

 
                 ich finds ja schon lustig. so einen sturen hund wie dich hab ich selten gesehen

also du hast mich als Hund bezeichnet nicht ich dich, aber bei deiner leseschwäche wundert mich nichts mehr

darauf habe ich richtig gestellt dass ich ein Mensch bin und kein Hund, da war kein Bezug auf dich




Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wer hier großspurig ist, das denke ich, wird jeder mittlerweile wissen. haste in bezug auf stromspeichern mal was von kondensatoren gehört? machbar ist alles, nur eine frage des aufwandes.



http://www.uhren-wiki.net/index.php?title=Solaruhr
Um die Energieversorgung auch über die Nacht oder längere Dunkelperioden  zu gewährleisten sind Akkumulatoren in die Uhr integriert, die eine  Dunkelgangreserve von mehreren Monaten ermöglichen

als Alternative gibt es auch noch das
Bei Autoquarz-Uhren verbindet sich die moderne Technologie der Quarzuhr mit der klassischen Technik des mechanischen Automatik-Antriebs



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> und wenn du mir nochmal so kommst, können wir uns gerne mal für ne aussprache treffen, auf so unfähigkeitsaussagen komm ich nämlich mal richtig gut klar.



nix wissen und dann auch noch gewalttätig?? die habe ich gern


----------



## guru39 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich warum ihr auf den Spämmer überhaupt noch eingeht!?


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

vielleicht weil es einen "Spämmer" nicht gibt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> kannst du dich nicht mehr an dein eigenes Posting erinnern??
> 
> Zitat von *Loki_bottrop*
> 
> ...



sorry, wenn ich so direkt bin, aber bist du einfach nur so ein klug********r oder kennst du die redewendung nicht?



Peter446688 schrieb:


> http://www.uhren-wiki.net/index.php?title=Solaruhr
> Um die Energieversorgung auch über die Nacht oder längere Dunkelperioden  zu gewährleisten sind Akkumulatoren in die Uhr integriert, die eine  Dunkelgangreserve von mehreren Monaten ermöglichen


 
ich rede davon, das sowas machbar ist.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> nix wissen und dann auch noch gewalttätig?? die habe ich gern



ich habe von einer aussprache geschrieben, von schlagen steht da nix, aber wenn du unbedingt möchtest... was ich gerne habe, sind leute wie dich. ich kann mich gut an einen user in einem autoforum erinnern, der hatte in etwa den gleichen nick wie du, der meinte auch alle für blöd darzustellen, würd mich nicht wundern, wenn du das warst...

ich weiss genug, oder kannst du ein komplexes sps-programm innerhalb 2 stunden fehlerfrei entwickeln und programmieren? nur mal so als beispiel...


----------



## Peter446688 (28. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sorry, wenn ich so direkt bin, aber bist du einfach nur so ein klug********r oder kennst du die redewendung nicht?



fakt ist du hast mich als hund bezeichnet und nicht ich dich, genauso wie du mich jetzt schon wieder als Klug*******r beschimpfst



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich rede davon, das sowas machbar ist.



also mit dir werde ich noch wahnsinnig, du hast mit den Solaruhren angefangen und behauptet, dass die vollkommen autark ohne Batterien funktioneren würden, was sie aber nicht können, es braucht entweder Akkus, oder eben ein mechanisches Automatikwerk



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich weiss genug, oder kannst du ein komplexes sps-programm innerhalb 2 stunden fehlerfrei entwickeln und programmieren? nur mal so als beispiel...



na dann sei froh und sag es niemandem, denn darauf dürften die wenigsten kommen, bei deinen Defiziten im Lesen
nix für ungut, aber ein Programm das man in 2h fehlerfrei programmieren kann, dürfte nicht allzu komplex sein
SPS = Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung Wahnsinn was manche nicht alles können bin ja hin und weg, das erklärt dann auch warum du von Materialkunde wenig Ahnung hast, und was bringt jetzt SPS bei der Beurteilung der Tragfähigkeit von Tragwerken?? Festigkeitslehre, Statik, Mechanik, Dynamik, das würde dir was bringen

fangen wir jetzt auch noch das spiel an was jeder einzelne nun besser kann?? ich habe keinen Minderwertigkeitskomplex

aber da du erwähnst, dass du schon öfters solche "Probleme" mit anderen Forumteilnehmern hattest, liegt es vielleicht nicht an den anderen, sondern vielleicht liegt ja das Problem bei dir


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> vielleicht weil es einen "Spämmer" nicht gibt



Was ist Dein Problem?



Peter446688 schrieb:


> so der nucleon am rahmen in L eloxiert wiegt 8,38 kg also etwas leichter  als der vorgängen, baue es gerade auf später gibt es ein paar bilder  und das gesamtgewicht
> 
> ja mit nabe



Denn scheinbar hast Du einen Gertrieberahmen gekauft und bist unzufrieden damit.

Ich frage mich warum Du hier so einen Zirkus veranstaltest.

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Helius-FR (29. Juli 2010)

Alter geht der mir jetzt langsam auf den Sack. 

Erst in jeden Beitrag das Carbon gefasel und nun meint er in jedem Beitrag den anderen eine Lese / Verständnis schwäche anhängen zu müssen.

Noch viel Spaß mit der Labertasche... Ich bin hier raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juli 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> fakt ist du hast mich als hund bezeichnet und nicht ich dich, genauso wie du mich jetzt schon wieder als Klug*******r beschimpfst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du scheinst echt lächerlich zu sein, deine bisherigen ausführungen hier im forum haben mir zumindest die augen geöffnet...
ich geb dir nur ein rat: ich würd überlegen, ob ich hier in dem thread noch was schreibe, da dein gelaber nicht wirklich zum topic gehört.

um zum topic zurückzukehren: ich bin neugierig, was sich nicolai als nächstes ausdenkt...


----------



## richtig (29. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> so, ich denke, alles ist hier gesagt worden, wirklich ne diskussion ist das nicht mehr, bin ab hier raus, kindergarten hab ich kein bock drauf.
> 
> viel spass mit deinem kohlefaserkram!



Hahaha, jaja, die guten alten Vorsätze 
Grussascha


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

er ist schnell gekommen,- u. geht schnell wieder. 
wartets einfach ab.


----------



## stuk (29. Juli 2010)

ja, aber nur vor der tastatur........


----------



## Korbinator (29. Juli 2010)

Bin über die Suchfunktion hergekommen, und habe eigentlich nach dem Inhalt der neuesten "Psychologie heute" Ausgabe gesucht. Muss mich wohl vertan haben, hier wurde auf den letzten Seiten ja immer nur über die neuesten Getriebebikes aus Lübbrechtsen parliert.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juli 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Hahaha, jaja, die guten alten Vorsätze
> Grussascha



normal wollte ich mich dazu nicht mehr äussern, mich aber als "idiot" darstellen zu lassen, da muss ich mich zu äussern.

@khujand, ich vermute auch, angesichts dessen, was bisher von ihm kam, entweder wirds noch lustig oder er geht wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (29. Juli 2010)

mtb-news/Hilfe: "Wenn es bestimmte Benutzer gibt, die dich derart stören, dass du weder deren Beiträge sehen oder Private Nachrichten und E-Mails von ihnen erhalten möchtest, kannst du diese Benutzer auf deine Ignorier-Liste setzen. Dafür gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

Einerseits über das Benutzerkontrollzentrum, Einstellungen & Optionen, Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten. Andererseits über das Benutzerprofil des Benutzers im Auswahlmenü 'Kontakt / Ignorieren' über 'Diesen Benutzer ignorieren'"

So jetzt ist dieser Beitrag zumindest für mich wieder vernünftig lesbar.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juli 2010)

jo, das ist auch meine art, damit klar zu kommen.
um nochmal das thema leichtbau aufzugreifen, bisher war nicolai nicht unbedingt der leichtbauer. allein wenn ich an den lambda rahmen denke. wäre auch fast meiner gewesen, aber mein jetziger ist leichter und passt mir.

was ich toll finde ist die möglichkeit auch sonderwünsche zu bekommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> @khujand, ich vermute auch, angesichts dessen, was bisher von ihm kam, entweder wirds noch lustig oder er geht wieder...




Loki 
mit echter deutscher wertarbeit (nicht made by -N-) kannst du ja auch aufwarten. 
bei deinem rahmen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Juli 2010)

die nähte sind bei meinem gut, aber da ist nicolai doch noch was besser. zudem würden die keine s-bend-streben via schweisstechnik fertigen 

aber solange es hält... achja, der karren steht wieder. alles astrein, neue beläge, dann kann ich wieder shreddern gehen.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> die nähte sind bei meinem gut, aber da ist nicolai doch noch was besser. zudem würden die keine s-bend-streben via schweisstechnik fertigen
> 
> aber solange es hält... achja, der karren steht wieder. alles astrein, neue beläge, dann kann ich wieder shreddern gehen.



aaach weisse watt ,-ich poste es mal.  






in sachen carbon


----------



## Fiveages (30. Juli 2010)

...diese Stille...herrlich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Juli 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...diese Stille...herrlich



jo, es wundert mich schon fast...


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...diese Stille...herrlich




Vielleicht nur die Ruhe vorm Sturm :kotz:


----------



## Jack22001 (30. Juli 2010)

jungs, na hoffentlich können wir jetzt mal wieder zum thema zurück kommen (nach 1 seite konstruktiver kritik und 10 seiten laber-rhabarber)


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2010)

wo ist denn der peter12345? ich wollte mich hier mit ihm treffen, um ihm zu erklären, dass es bei bei funktionierenden bikes wie dem "veralteten" helius nicht zwanghaft etwas geändert werden muss. und das ich froh bin die wahl zwischen ufo, ion etc. zu haben. das hat natürlich alles nichts mit dem thema hier zu tun, aber das hat die letzten 10 seiten ja auch niemanden interessiert. als nicolaifahrer weiss man um die stärken und schwächen des produkts und entscheidet sich trotzdem immer wieder für bikes mit dem großen n. das hat mehr mit herzblut als mit potentieller gewichtsersparnis zu tun, aber das ist peter in all seiner schwadroniererei entgangen. und in seinem eifer ist er auf jeder provokation eingegangen, was einem großteil hier einen heidenspaß gemacht hat. also sollten wir ihm dankbar sein, für seine erhellenden worte und den zeitvertreib.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. August 2010)

So ich habe mir nun das ganze von den letzten Seiten durchgelesen und mir sträuben sich die Haare. Ich habe selten erlebt das Leute derart aneinander vorbei reden wie hier. 
Auch wenn der Peter vielleicht nicht mehr kommt, ich habe mich derart aufgeregt dass ich dennoch ein par Worte an ihn richten möchte. 


@ Peter

Komm mal wieder auf den Boden zurück. Es ist einfach unglaublich was Du hier von Dir gibst. Seit deinem ersten Posting hier drinnen vermisst Du dich in deinem Tonfall. 

Du hast in gewissen Punkten durchaus Recht. Aber deine Angebliche ach so tolle Materialkenntnis beruht nur auf Halbwissen. Das supermaterial Karbon hat durchaus sein Schwächen. Karbon zieht Wasser, ist nicht Druckstabil sehr teuer in der Produktion und empfindlich auf Kratzer.  
Was bei einem Bike durchaus nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. Bei Rennräder ist das was anders.

Nicolai bietet gegen Aufpreis die Möglichkeit die Geometrie an zu passen na seine Bedürfnisse. Ich weis es gibt Firmen die machen dies auch bei Karbonrähmen. Diese wiederum kosten aber erheblich mehr als ein Getrieberahmen. Als bsp. währe hier die BMC Timemachine zu nennen. Der Rahmen kostet ca. 12000 Schweizer Franken. Das ist dann aber nur der Rahmen! 

Aluminium ist sehr Energieaufwändig in der Produktion das ist richtig. Da es aber nahezu vollständig rezyklierbar ist relativiert sich das wieder.
Karbon hingegen landet in der Innerdeponie! 
Das Aluminium in der Flugzeugindustrie langsam abgelöst wird, ist richtig. Die Flugzeugindustrie arbeitet aber auch mit ganz anderen Buget und Standards. Das selbe Gilt für die Formel 1 oder ähnliche Rennserien. Welche ja als Vergleich herangezogen wurden. Besonders in der Formel 1 werden ein grossteil aller Karbonteile nach jedem Rennen getauscht. Das weis ich weil mein Patenonkel Inhaber der Firma Paucoplast ist. Die Palstik Teile des Sauber-Mercedes C9 wurden fast ausschliesslich von seiner Firma geliefert. Dies hielt bislang so an. 

Es gibt Alu HT welche 1.3 Kilo leicht sind nur so als Info. Es muss nicht aus Plastik sein um leicht zu sein. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Getriebebikes leichter werden müssen. Sehr viel lässt sich da aber nicht mehr rausholen ohne weiteres. Man muss vermutlich völlig neue Wege gehen. Dies geht aber kaum in dem man einfach so auf die Schnelle mal andere Materialien einsetzt. 
Am Ende soll es aber noch bezahlbar sein. Denn noch teuerer darf es nicht werden. 

Die Rohloff in Rahmen spiegeln wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, ist nicht. Sonst hätte es Kalle gemacht. Ich weis den Grund nicht mehr aber es gibt einen.   

Karbonkurbeln sind ja schön und gut. Ich weiss aber das z.b. FSA Karbon Kurbeln für Rennräder bei einer Kräftigen Person die viel Fährt nach einem Jahr hinüber sind. 

Wenn du ein XC bike mit Getriebe willst, dann schau Dich doch mal bei Katzbikes um. Ist ein Freund von mir und ich finde das Konzept sehr gut. 
Es hat wie alles so seine Nachteile, aber die Vorteile überwiegen für mich.


----------



## Peter446688 (4. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wo ist denn der peter12345? ich wollte mich hier mit ihm treffen, um ihm zu erklären, dass es bei bei funktionierenden bikes wie dem "veralteten" helius nicht zwanghaft etwas geändert werden muss. und das ich froh bin die wahl zwischen ufo, ion etc. zu haben. das hat natürlich alles nichts mit dem thema hier zu tun, aber das hat die letzten 10 seiten ja auch niemanden interessiert. als nicolaifahrer weiss man um die stärken und schwächen des produkts und entscheidet sich trotzdem immer wieder für bikes mit dem großen n. das hat mehr mit herzblut als mit potentieller gewichtsersparnis zu tun, aber das ist peter in all seiner schwadroniererei entgangen. und in seinem eifer ist er auf jeder provokation eingegangen, was einem großteil hier einen heidenspaß gemacht hat. also sollten wir ihm dankbar sein, für seine erhellenden worte und den zeitvertreib.



treffen werden wir uns nie, das mache ich prinzipiell mit personen aus dem internet nicht, ich habe keine lust auf teilweise gewalttätige personen zu treffen

du kannst hier all deine gedanken schreiben, dabei wird es bleiben, reale personen musst du schon wo anders suchen und finden

man muss natürlich nichts ändern, man kann die hinterbaufederung auch weg lassen

fakt ist dass sich die dämpfer für hinterradfederungen massiv in ihrem aufbau ihrer funktionsweise verändert haben, das erfordert dann aber auch eine veränderung der kinematik und drehpunkte, nicht jedes jahr, aber nach 10 jahren sicher

auch autohersteller verändern ihre anlenkpunkte für ihre dämpferaufnahme, und das fahrwerk, das wird laufend überarbeitet, weil sich die gesamte fahrwekstechnik und elektronische hilfsmittel der autos auch laufend verändert

das ist das selbe bei sehr kleinen autoschmieden, die supersportwagen produzieren, die sagen auch immer, wir bauen keine elektronischen hilfsmittel ein, weil so das fahrverhalten und fahrvergnügen purer ist

alles billiges geschwafel das ganze, denn es ist nur eines sicher diese hilfsmittel würde deren kostenrahmen sprengen, bugatti hat es da relativ einfach, die können aufgrund der verbindungen über vw, auf alles im vw-konzern zurückgreifen und daher haben sie es auch eingebaut


----------



## Peter446688 (4. August 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> So ich habe mir nun das ganze von den letzten Seiten durchgelesen und mir strÃ¤uben sich die Haare. Ich habe selten erlebt das Leute derart aneinander vorbei reden wie hier.
> Auch wenn der Peter vielleicht nicht mehr kommt, ich habe mich derart aufgeregt dass ich dennoch ein par Worte an ihn richten mÃ¶chte.
> 
> 
> ...



das ist deine subjektive meinung auÃerdem redet hier niemand, man schreibt, aber das nur so nebenbei, daher kÃ¶nnen wir auch nicht aneinander vorbeireden



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Du hast in gewissen Punkten durchaus Recht. Aber deine Angebliche ach so tolle Materialkenntnis beruht nur auf Halbwissen. Das supermaterial Karbon hat durchaus sein SchwÃ¤chen. Karbon zieht Wasser, ist nicht Druckstabil sehr teuer in der Produktion und empfindlich auf Kratzer.
> Was bei einem Bike durchaus nicht zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen ist. Bei RennrÃ¤der ist das was anders.



wie oft denn noch, ich habe doch geschrieben, mir ist es egal welches material?? karbon war nur ein vorschlag der funktionieren wÃ¼rde

aha halbwahrheiten, karbon zieht wasser, ja ein unheimliches problem, oder glaubst, dass bei regen das rad immer schwerer wird? empfindlich auf kratzer sind auch alurahmen und deren lackierung, kratzer machen auf der oberflÃ¤che bei carbonrahmen auch gar nichts, das trifft dann maximal die lackierung, und teifgreifende schÃ¤den sind auch fÃ¼r alurahmen problematisch



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Nicolai bietet gegen Aufpreis die MÃ¶glichkeit die Geometrie an zu passen na seine BedÃ¼rfnisse. Ich weis es gibt Firmen die machen dies auch bei KarbonrÃ¤hmen. Diese wiederum kosten aber erheblich mehr als ein Getrieberahmen. Als bsp. wÃ¤hre hier die BMC Timemachine zu nennen. Der Rahmen kostet ca. 12000 Schweizer Franken. Das ist dann aber nur der Rahmen!



geh komm, jetzt nicht den teuersten maÃrahmen Ã¼berhaupt heranziehen, noch dazu eine zeitfahrmaschiene, die aufgrund der aerodynamik, der sehr geringen stÃ¼ckzahl und den speziellen rohrquerschnitten sowieso schon teurer sind, aber von parlee und serotta gibt es auch karbonrahmen auf maÃ und fÃ¼r zeitfahren die sind wesentlich billiger, die kosten um die 7000 euro, normale maÃrahmen in karbon fÃ¼rs rennrad sind wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger als dein beispiel und dann gilt es noch was zu bedenken, kein normal gewachsener mensch braucht wirklich einen maÃrahmen, das ist doch alles ein hirngespinst und auch von nicolai ist nicht jeder 2te rahmen ein maÃrahmen



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Aluminium ist sehr EnergieaufwÃ¤ndig in der Produktion das ist richtig. Da es aber nahezu vollstÃ¤ndig rezyklierbar ist relativiert sich das wieder.
> Karbon hingegen landet in der Innerdeponie!
> Das Aluminium in der Flugzeugindustrie langsam abgelÃ¶st wird, ist richtig. Die Flugzeugindustrie arbeitet aber auch mit ganz anderen Buget und Standards. Das selbe Gilt fÃ¼r die Formel 1 oder Ã¤hnliche Rennserien. Welche ja als Vergleich herangezogen wurden. Besonders in der Formel 1 werden ein grossteil aller Karbonteile nach jedem Rennen getauscht. Das weis ich weil mein Patenonkel Inhaber der Firma Paucoplast ist. Die âPalstikâ Teile des Sauber-Mercedes C9 wurden fast ausschliesslich von seiner Firma geliefert. Dies hielt bislang so an.



ein so teurer carbonrahmen wÃ¼rde nie und nimmer auf dem mÃ¼ll landen, 

reden wir jetzt auch noch darÃ¼ber was der freund vom freund die freundin ist, oder was der onkel vom bruder der schwester ist

ganz ehrlich, im internet kann jeder schreiben was er will, ich und andere kÃ¶nnen weder richtigkeit noch das gegenteil dieser angaben von dir bestÃ¤tigen, selbst wenn man bei sauber nachfragen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¼rden die keine angaben Ã¼ber deren lieferanten geben und was die fÃ¼r sie bauen, da gibt es strickte geheimhaltungsabkommen

z.b war auf der eurobike ein audi rennwagen auf dem stand von ax lightness ausgestellt, die durften auch nicht sagen was sie fÃ¼r audi machen, nur dass sie was machen



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Es gibt Alu HT welche 1.3 Kilo leicht sind nur so als Info. Es muss nicht aus Plastik sein um leicht zu sein.



wÃ¤re fein, wenn du deine aussagen auch mit beispielen untermauern wÃ¼rdest, es gab auch schon alurahmen mit durchlÃ¶cherten oberrohr und unterrohr von american

sicher gibt es leichte alurahmen nur halten die noch weniger und all die leichten aludinger sind frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter vom markt verschwunden, wer produziert denn noch in scandium??



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das die Getriebebikes leichter werden mÃ¼ssen. Sehr viel lÃ¤sst sich da aber nicht mehr rausholen ohne weiteres. Man muss vermutlich vÃ¶llig neue Wege gehen. Dies geht aber kaum in dem man einfach so auf die Schnelle mal andere Materialien einsetzt.
> Am Ende soll es aber noch bezahlbar sein. Denn noch teuerer darf es nicht werden.



auch darauf gibt es schon antworten



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Die Rohloff in Rahmen spiegeln wie du es vorgeschlagen hast, ist nicht. Sonst hÃ¤tte es Kalle gemacht. Ich weis den Grund nicht mehr aber es gibt einen.



ich mÃ¶chte die rohloff nicht spiegeln nur die abdeckungen der getriebebox,  die rohloff um 180Â° drehen (es kann natÃ¼rlich sein, dass das nicht so einfach geht, denn in der achse der rohloffnabe sind einkerbungen, die beim schalten wichtig sind, da sind federn drin usw, wenn die schrÃ¤g verlaufen, dann kann es sein, dass der schaltvorgang bei verÃ¤nderter drehrichtung nicht mehr funktioniert), auÃerdem muss man ja nicht drehen, schon mal was vom nucleon amx gehÃ¶rt, da hat es ja auch funktioniert, den sekundÃ¤rantrieb auf die "richtige" seite zu bringen, mit 14 gang rohloff, dann mÃ¼sste man aber bei den deckeln einiges Ã¤ndern

wenn man die rohloff aber gespiegelt produzieren wÃ¼rde, dann wÃ¼rde es auf alle fÃ¤lle funktionieren, das ist doch klar, gerade wenn es mit dem derzeitigen nicht gespiegelten rohloffgetriebe nicht funktieren sollte

und ob die das bei nicolai gemacht hÃ¤tten ist zu bezweifeln, denn wenn man sich ansieht, wo die Schaltbox an den nucleons angeordnet wurde, an der unterseite des unterrohres, genau dort, wo am meisten dreck hinkommt, wenn man im regnerischen mitteleuropa unterwegs ist, da wÃ¤re es doch besser, wenn man die schaltbox an der oberseite des unterrohres angebringen wÃ¼rde, weniger schmutz in dem bereich ist sicherlich nicht ein nachteil



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Karbonkurbeln sind ja schÃ¶n und gut. Ich weiss aber das z.b. FSA Karbon Kurbeln fÃ¼r RennrÃ¤der bei einer KrÃ¤ftigen Person die viel FÃ¤hrt nach einem Jahr hinÃ¼ber sind.



da halten dann aber auch alukurbeln nicht lÃ¤nger, auÃerdem fsa karbonkurbeln sind auch nicht die besten, auÃerdem definierst du nicht, was viel fahren im jahr bedeutet, was ein krÃ¤ftiger fahrer sein soll und was fÃ¼r ein fsa karbonkurbel das sein soll, gibt ja verschiedene kurbeln

also das was die meisten so im jahr fahren, also hobbybiker, das hÃ¤lt das schon aus, wer ist denn schon profi???



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Wenn du ein XC bike mit Getriebe willst, dann schau Dich doch mal bei Katzbikes um. Ist ein Freund von mir und ich finde das Konzept sehr gut.
> Es hat wie alles so seine Nachteile, aber die Vorteile Ã¼berwiegen fÃ¼r mich.



wenn ich ein xc bike mit rohloffgetriebe am ausfallende will, dann kann ich im prinzip jeden rahmen nehmen, ich mÃ¶chte aber ein xc bike mit getriebebox


----------



## Peter446688 (4. August 2010)

Wenn man ein neues System wie die Getriebebikes einfÃ¼hren will, dann sollte es auch eine wirkliche Verbesserung bringen, nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch praktisch und nicht viele KompromisslÃ¶sungen anbieten, die in Summe dann nur eine Verschlechterung des Gesamtkonzepts bieten. Wie bei der Federung, von der es am Anfang immer hieÃ, das ist nur was fÃ¼r Downhill, das braucht man im CC-Bereich nicht, so ist das auch beim Getriebebike. Erst wenn man es im CC- Marathon- und Tourenbereich einsetzt wird es sich wirklich verbessern und duchsetzen, denn auch die Federungssysteme haben sich erst wirklich mit dem Einsatz im Cross Country und Tourenbereich verbessert, denn da kam es auf gute Kinematik mit wenig Einfluss auf den Antrieb und wenig PedalrÃ¼ckschlag an, davon profitierten dann auch DH- und Freeride Bikes.

 Das Getriebebike sollte ja die Probleme der Kettenschaltung reduzieren, also 
 - das Schaltwerk und den Zahnkranz Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig machen, 
 - schalten zu jeder Zeit ermÃ¶glichen, auch im Stand
 - SchmutzanfÃ¤lligkeit durch Einhausung des Antriebes reduzieren
 - das schwingen der Kette reduzieren, 
 - das herabspringen der Kette verhindern, 
 - Kettenfresser im Bereich des vorderen Kettenblattes verhindern, weil man auf den Umwerfer verzichten kann
 - Ã¼berhaupt das hin- und herhieven der Kette unnÃ¶tig machen, somit den VerschleiÃ der Komponenten minimieren 
 - die Gewichtsverteilung verbessern, in dem der Massenschwerpunkt zentral und tief liegt 
 - die ungefederte Masse am Bike reduzieren
 - den Einfluss des Antriebs auf die Fahrwerksfederung reduzieren bzw ganz elimieren
 - dadurch den Einbau von im Aufbau einfacheren und sensibler ansprechenden DÃ¤mpfern ermÃ¶glichen

 Teilweise konnte das ja umgesetzt werden, aber doch vieles eben nicht
 So ist bei fast allen Bikes, die ja nur fÃ¼r DH oder Freeride konstruiert wurden und werden
 - eine fÃ¼r den Einsatzbereich ungeeignete Ãbersetzung durch das Rohloffgetriebe vorhanden, 
 - durch den Drehgriff ein verschalten mÃ¶glich und bei Regen ist das ganze nur schwer zu schalten
 - der Antrieb ist teilweise nicht eingehaust, somit ist der Antrieb schmutzanfÃ¤llig und dem VerschleiÃ ausgesetzt
 - und nicht zu letzt ist das Gewicht sehr hoch

 Die Kettenschaltung funktioniert ja im Prinzip in allen Bereichen, von den oben beschriebenen Nachteilen einmal abgesehen, ja recht gut, sowohl im Bereich Rennrad, Cross Country, Touren, All Mountain, Freeride als auch im Bereich DH, man hat die MÃ¶glichkeit, die Ãbersetzung an die eigenen BedÃ¼rfnisse anzupassen, Im Bereich Getriebebike ist das derzeit Ã¼berhaupt nicht mÃ¶glich, ein weiterer Nachteil des Getriebebikes ist der eklatante Gewichtsnachteil des gesamten Fahrrades gegenÃ¼ber eines Bikes mit Kettenschaltung.


*Zitat von Kalle Nicolai aus dem Nicolai Prospekt von 2001* 
 âFederung ist nur was fÃ¼r DownhillverrÃ¼ckteâ, durfte ich mir 1991 anhÃ¶ren, als wir bei AMP in Kalifornien die ersten Fullies fÃ¼r Mongoose und Specialized entwickelten. Heute steht in jedem Laden ein Cityrad mit Heckfederung. Ãhnliche Aussage hÃ¶re ich heute wieder, wenn ich Menschen von der Idee des Getriebebikes berichte. 

 Ich frage mich deshalb, warum werden Getriebebikes nur als  Downhill- und Extremfreeridebikes entwickelt und produziert? Kalle Nicolai macht im Prinzip den Fehler, den er 2001 bei anderen im Bereich Federung gesehen hat und richtigerweise angesprochen hat. Wo wÃ¤re die Federungstechnik heute, wenn man heutzutage  immer noch Federgabeln, FederungsdÃ¤mpfer und Federungfssysteme nur fÃ¼r den Bereich DH entwickeln wÃ¼rde?? Erst durch den Einsatz im Bereich CC hat sich das ganze positiv entwickelt und davon haben schlussendlich auch die DH-Bikes profitiert.
 Was hat sich seit der Vorstellung des allerersten Nucleon (dieses dunkelblaue mit der unterdimensionierten Hinterbauschwinge ohne ausreichende Torsionssteifigkeit) von 2000 geÃ¤ndert??
 Wenn man ehrlich ist â wenig bis nichts, abgesehen davon, dass der PrimÃ¤rantrieb relativ gut abgekapselt ist, ist es noch das selbe, mit dem Rohloffgetriebe (damals Shimano Nexus) eine fÃ¼r DH ungeeignete Ãbersetzung, zu hohes Gewicht, nicht unbedingt wartungsarm, Drehgriffschaltung anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r verschalten, der SekundÃ¤rantrieb ist immer noch total offen fÃ¼r Verschmutzung â im Bereich DH muss ein eventueller Kunde also viele Kompromisse akzeptieren. Neben den technischen UnzulÃ¤nglichkeiten ist das Einsatzgebiet sehr eingeschrÃ¤nkt, sinnvoll ist eigentlich nur sehr schnell bergabfahren mÃ¶glich und das ist auch nur bei abgesperrten DH-Rennstrecken sicher oder einem Bikepark. Das findet aber kaum jemand vor der HaustÃ¼re vor und auch die entsprechende Fahrtechnik und den notwendigen Mut bringt kaum jemand mit.

 Das Rohloffgetriebe bietet aber fÃ¼r die meisten Tourenfahrer, Cross Country Fahrer (nicht Weltcup Cross Country Racer, sondern Hobby- und Spasfahrer) eine relativ gute Ãbersetzung, sicher der eine oder andere hÃ¤tte vielleicht gerne im oberen Bereich mehr, der andere im unteren Bereich, aber im groÃen und ganzen bietet Rohloff eine alltagstaugliche und fÃ¼r die meisten gut nutzbare Ãbersetzungsbandbreite in diesem Bereich, weiters ist fÃ¼r diese Gruppe von Fahrern der Drehgriffmechanismus der Schaltung kaum ein Problem, das einzige Problem ist das Gewicht, welches ein eventueller Kunde âschluckenâ mÃ¼sste und dass der SekundÃ¤rantrieb offen fÃ¼r Verschmutzung ist, also mÃ¼sste so jemand wesentlich weniger Kompromisse eingehen, als ein DH-Fahrer, wobei auch das Einsatzgebiet eines solchen MTBâs wesentlich breiter gefÃ¤chert ist, und jeder kann es ohne groÃe Kompromisse und besondere Fahrtechnik eigentlich Ã¼berall (StraÃe, Ebene, bergauf, bergab, asphaltiert oder unbefestigt ganz egal) einsetzen, im Gegensatz zu einem DH Bike.

*Es ginge ja auch anders*  und *ohne Karbon*, sicher man verschenkt was beim Gewicht, aber immerhin mit ein wenig Wille wÃ¤re es leichter machbar. Nur bei einem so teuren Rahmenset wollen Endkunden meist auch vom Material her das neueste und beste, daher wÃ¤re es mit Karbon sicher leichter zu vermarkten.

 Indem man z.B. die Alukurbeln von Cannondale, die Hollowgram SL verwenden wÃ¼rde, da wiegt ein Kurbelarm 140g, UVP fÃ¼r beide 340â¬, dann mÃ¼sste man eben eine lÃ¤ngere Aluachse (Cannondale Aluwelle 132mm 1o5g) herstellen und einen entsprechenden Spider fÃ¼r den Adapter (den kÃ¶nnte man dann auch an der OberflÃ¤che glatt gestalten, wÃ¤re auch reinigungsfreundlicher als die derzeitige LÃ¶sung mit den vielen Ecken und Kanten), um das groÃe Kettenblatt des PrimÃ¤rantriebes montieren zu kÃ¶nnen, aber das mÃ¼sste fÃ¼r Nicolai eigentlich machbar sein, das wÃ¤ren dann in Summe 280g (Kurbeln) + 120g (Aluachse) + 80g (Lager,Spacer) + 70g (Spider) = 550g Gesamt, also grob eine Einsparung von 400g und Mehrkosten von vielleicht 500â¬ zum aktuell verwendeten Material, dann mÃ¼sste man das ganze auf BB30 Standard fÃ¼r die 30mm Achse und die 30x42x7mm Lager umrÃ¼sten und die Antriebsseite wechseln, diese Ãnderungen wÃ¤ren am Computer wesentlich einfacher und mit weniger Aufwand umzusetzen, als die Entwicklung der G-Boxx2 mit G-CON Standard.

 Dann der Titan- Aluschraubensatz mit Titanachsen des Racekits vom Nucleon TFR von 2006, der ja auf Grund des sich durch Kontaktkorrosion auflÃ¶senden Magnesiums eingestellt wurde, da sind sicher auch noch ca. 250g drin (Schrauben und Achsen lt Aufstellung von Nicolai 190g), Mehrkosten ca. 750â¬, wenn man gleichzeitig, die Aluabdeckungen (WandstÃ¤rken reduzieren) optimieren wÃ¼rde, vielleicht fÃ¼r die eine oder andere Schraube von insgesamt 107 anstelle Titan, Aluminium verwenden wÃ¼rde oder auf die eine oder andere Schraube ganz verzichten wÃ¼rde, was die Getriebebox auch wartungsfreundlicher machen wÃ¼rde und im Tourenbereich brÃ¤uchte man ja diese Bombenhaltbarkeit auch gar nicht, wobei man den Titanschraubensatz ja nicht unbedingt einbauen muss.

 Wenn man dann auch noch berÃ¼cksichtigt, dass der Masseunterschied zwischen einem Helius AFR (Einsatzbereich: Freeride; 3,5kg exkl. DÃ¤mfer, 1920â¬) und einem Helius RC (Einsatzgebiet: CC-Race, Marathon-Race, Tour; 2,3kg ohne DÃ¤mpfer, 2100â¬) oder Helius CC (Einsatzgebiet: All Mountain, Marathon, Tour, XC Race; 2,7kg ohne DÃ¤mpfer, â¬1850â¬) aufgrund des Rohrsatzes bei 0,8 bis 1,2kg liegt, je nach Einsatzgebiet, dann kÃ¶nnte man das ja auch grob bei einem Tourenbike mit G-Boxx ansetzen, vom Preis liegt ja auch kaum ein Unterschied in den RohrsÃ¤tzen.
 Wenn man dann noch den Hinterbau des AMX mit leichten Rohen einbaut, auf die COR-Nabe verzichtet und auf eine ânormaleâ Nabe zurÃ¼ckgreift, dann wÃ¤re es mÃ¶glich zusÃ¤tzlich Gewicht einzusparen, man hat ein MTB ja nicht um laufend das Hinterrad auszubauen, sondern um damit im GelÃ¤nde herumzufahren.

 Somit wÃ¤re ein Tourenbikerahmenset mit G-Boxx 0,4kg (Kurbeln) + 0,25kg (schrauben,Abdeckungen) + 1,2kg (Rohrsatz) = 1,85kg in Summe knapp 2kg leichter als das aktuelle Nucleon AM, wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass der DÃ¤mpfer ja auch wesentlich leichter als bei einem Freerider ist, wÃ¤re die Einsparung eventuell noch grÃ¶Ãer.

 Wenn man von einem Rahmenset beim Nucleon AM mit ca. 8,2 kg ausgeht, wÃ¤re ein Tourenbikerahmenset mit gut 6.3kg mÃ¶glich, vielleicht auch weniger, je nach Optimierung, bei einem Preis um die 6000 bis 6500â¬, was ja auch Nucleons der Vergangenheit kosteten.

 Mit entsprechend leichten Komponenten (Gabel Lefty mit 1-1/8 Steuerrohradapter und Steuersatz 1,3kg, Lenker +Griffe 100g, Vorbau 100g, LaufrÃ¤der 1,1kg, Reifen+Schlauch 1,2kg, Sattel 100g, SattelstÃ¼tze 120g, Scheibenbremsen 700g, Pedale 170g, Drehgriffschalthebel Rolf von Tune -60g in Summe 4,83kg), also grob 5 bis 5,5kg fÃ¼r alles, je nach Komponenten mit sonstigen Kleinteilen, dann kÃ¶nnte man schon ein Bike mit 11,5 bis 12kg aufbauen, welches den meisten Tourenfahrern vom Gewicht her ausreichen wÃ¼rde, somit wÃ¤re dann neben der Ãbersetzung, dem Drehgriffschalthebel auch das Gewicht kein Problem mehr, der Preis wie fÃ¼r ein Getriebebike Ã¼blich hoch, aber es wÃ¼rde funktionieren, wer schwerere und billigere Komponeneten wÃ¤hlt reduziert den Endpreis, auch mit 13kg kann man noch gut Touren fahren.

 Anhand der Vergleiche sieht man, dass man im Bereich CC (Spas nicht Race), Tour bis in den Bereich All Mountain mit der G-Boxx ein wettbewerbsfÃ¤higes Rad mit ansprechender Ãbersetzung auf die Beine stellen kÃ¶nnte, mit sehr groÃem Einsatzgebiet und dadurch viel mehr potentiellen Kunden fÃ¼r so ein G-Boxx-Bike, im DH-Bereich sieht es nicht ganz danach aus.

 Wenn man auf einer Messe wie der Eurobike ein MTB mit G-Boxx und 11,5kg, sicher mit sehr leichten Komponenten hinstellt, dann sehen unabhÃ¤ngig vom finanziellen Aspekt sicherlich mehr Menschen hin und denken sich âja mit dem Ding kÃ¶nnte man im GelÃ¤nde unterwegs seinâ, wenn man aber nur ein DH-Bike mit Ã¼ber 20kg oder ein All Mountain mit Ã¼ber 17kg auf dem Messestand ausstellt, dann sehen die Leute zwar vielleicht hin, denken sich aber âWas soll ich mit dem Ding?? So fahre ich nicht, das brauche ich nichtâ.
 Sicherlich bringen 95%, wahrscheinlich aber noch mehr aller Biker gar nicht die Fahrtechnik fÃ¼r ein DH-Bike mit, somit kaufen die das auch nicht, die sind weg, ganz unabhÃ¤ngig vom Preis, fÃ¼r ein CC-Spasbike, Touren- oder Marathonbike bringen aber 100% aller Biker die Voraussetzungen mit es fahren zu kÃ¶nnen, auch ein DHâler kÃ¶nnte so ein MTB benutzen, wenn  er mal was anderes als DH fahren mÃ¶chte bzw. fÃ¼rs Konditionstraining.

 Wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund, warum sich das Ã¼berhaupt nicht durchsetzt, viel zu wenig Interessenten fÃ¼r eine so teure Technik, das nÃ¤chste ist ja DHâler sind ja meist sehr jung, wenn man Ã¤lter wird, denkt man doch eher darÃ¼ber nach, was passieren kÃ¶nnte, wenn mal was bricht oder wenn man mal einen Fahrfehler macht und stÃ¼rzt, junge Leute haben aber meist auch nicht das Geld fÃ¼r so ein teures G-Boxx Bike, was dann den Kundenkreis noch mal massiv einschrÃ¤nkt, derjenige, der es will kann es sich dann auch noch nicht mal kaufen, weil zu teuer und weil noch in der Ausbildung mit wenig Einkommen, ein Ã¼ber 30 jÃ¤hriger hat viel eher das Geld fÃ¼r so ein Bike, hat aber meist kein Interesse sich den Hals zu brechen, der fÃ¤hrt dann eben eher CC, Touren oder maximal All Mountain und nicht DH, die letzten 10 Jahre wurde da total am Markt vorbei geplant und gebaut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> treffen werden wir uns nie, das mache ich prinzipiell mit personen aus dem internet nicht, ich habe keine lust auf teilweise gewalttätige personen zu treffen



 wen wunderts...

deine ausführung zu kleinen autoschmieden ist so schon richtig, nur muss ich sagen, wenn ich z.b. nen caterham zum beispiel heranziehe, hinkt das ganze, so ne kiste will keiner mit esp,asr, bse und co fahren...

meine erfahrung ist, je weniger an nem auto dran ist, desto weniger geht kaputt.

deine argumentation in bezug auf "der kunde will immer das neueste", stimmt schon, jedoch erwartet ein kunde, der ein nicolai kauft, aluminium.


----------



## Peter446688 (4. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wen wunderts...
> 
> deine ausführung zu kleinen autoschmieden ist so schon richtig, nur muss ich sagen, wenn ich z.b. nen caterham zum beispiel heranziehe, hinkt das ganze, so ne kiste will keiner mit esp,asr, bse und co fahren...
> 
> ...



mir ist noch nichts passiert, aber andere wurden lt zeitungsberichten von internetbekanntschaften ermordet, das hat also nichts mit mir zu tun

und gerade der caterham punktet durch extremen Leichtbau, die leistungsdaten mit 260ps sprechen nicht unbedingt für einen supersportwagen

ein kunde, der ein nicolai kauft, erwartet aluminium *darum habe ich es euch ja jetzt auch in Aluminium vorgerechnet*


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2010)

Moment... Ich muß erst Popkorn holen...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. August 2010)

du brauchst hier nicht "schreien", ebenso bin ich nicht sehbehindert. kannst ruhig in normaler schrift schreiben.

@helius, beruhig dich, wollt das nur eben noch gesagt haben


----------



## Peter446688 (4. August 2010)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> du brauchst hier nicht "schreien", ebenso bin ich nicht sehbehindert. kannst ruhig in normaler schrift schreiben.
> 
> @helius, beruhig dich, wollt das nur eben noch gesagt haben




geschrien habe ich nicht, ich habe es nur hervorgehoben, für die blinden unter den sehenden sozusagen - lesen müsst ihr schon selber, die arbeit kann ich euch nicht abnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luk! (4. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> fakt ist dass sich die dämpfer für hinterradfederungen massiv in ihrem aufbau ihrer funktionsweise verändert haben, das erfordert dann aber auch eine veränderung der kinematik und drehpunkte, nicht jedes jahr, aber nach 10 jahren sicher
> Die Anlenkung hat sich doch im Lauf der Zeit verändert. Und die grundsätzliche Technik Horstlink funktioniert (siehe "bestes Bike der Welt" (Liteville) oder Canyon als Massenhersteller). Nur weil es immernoch ein Horstlink ist, heißt es nicht, dass es die gleiche Kinematik ist, nur weil zwei Dämpfer mit Luft federn sind sie schließlich auch nicht gleich.





Peter446688 schrieb:


> wie oft denn noch, ich habe doch geschrieben, mir ist es egal welches material?? karbon war nur ein vorschlag der funktionieren würde
> Geschrieben ja, aber irgendwie bist du bei immer wieder bei Carbon gelandet, wodurch man den Eindruck bekam, dass du das "egal" nicht wirklich ernst meinst
> aha halbwahrheiten, karbon zieht wasser, ja ein unheimliches problem, oder glaubst, dass bei regen das rad immer schwerer wird?
> Dot in Scheibenbremse zieht auch Wasser, trotzdem werden sie nicht bei Regen schwerer. Und wenn wir mal bei Halbwahrheiten sind, Bergaufbremser meint, sein Patenonkel arbeitet mit Carbon (ok, behaupten kann man im Internet vieles) ich unterstelle ihm einfach mal eine gewisse Kompetenz in Sachen Carbon, hast DU irgendwelche Referenzen/Belege? Von dir kam bisher nur "Carbon ist in allen Bereichen besser". Wenn du mir das belegen kannst, glaube ich dir das, so allerdings erstmal nicht.
> ...





Peter446688 schrieb:


> So ist bei fast allen Bikes, die ja nur für DH oder Freeride konstruiert wurden und werden
> - eine für den Einsatzbereich ungeeignete Übersetzung durch das Rohloffgetriebe vorhanden,
> Na ja, da gab es ja die G-Boxx
> - durch den Drehgriff ein verschalten möglich und bei Regen ist das ganze nur schwer zu schalten
> ...


Danke für die konstruktiven Vorschläge. Das klang doch alles bestens!



Peter446688 schrieb:


> treffen werden wir uns nie, das mache ich prinzipiell mit personen aus dem internet nicht, ich habe keine lust auf teilweise gewalttätige personen zu treffen
> 
> das ist deine subjektive meinung außerdem redet hier niemand, man schreibt, aber das nur so nebenbei, daher können wir auch nicht aneinander vorbeireden
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir noch diesen Quatsch abgewöhnen könntest (dies ist ein Forum, ich vermute es ist allen klar, dass man schreibt und nicht spricht) und auf die idiotischen Provokationen nicht eingehst, sondern ein bisschen gelassener reagierst, freue ich mich auf weitere Beiträge von dir!


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein neues System wie die Getriebebikes einführen will, dann sollte es auch eine wirkliche Verbesserung bringen,............
> ...................




Das ist doch Mal ein guter Beitrag, ohne extreme Standpunkte. 

Ich vermute Mal das Kalle das nicht mit voller Kraft entwickelt und vielleicht selber nicht ganz genau weiß wohin der Weg gehen soll.Wahrscheinlich wäre es günstger sich noch mit einem 2. Hertsteller zusammen zu tun der mehr im CC oder Tourenbereich positioniert ist und mit dem zusammen Konzepte entwickeln.

Sogar bei RR gibt es Probleme mit Kettenschaltung siehe die diesjährige Tour de France Kettenklemmer von Andy Schleck und die Tour verloren.

Vorteile der Speedhub und anderen ist schon sehr groß zumindest wenn man ganzjährig fährt und in gemäßigten Breiten wohnt. Ich finde es gut das Nicolai so ein Rahmen entwickelt gebaut und weiterentwickelt hat. 

Deine Einwände sind aber auf jeden Fall stichhaltig und durchdacht.

Grundsätzlich ist für mich der Preis schon ein wichtiger Punkt. Wenn das Rad so teuer ist das man ständig Angst haben muss das etweder jemand klaut (immer mehr scheinbar gezielte Einbrüche in Keller von fahrradbesitzern) oder das man bei einem unglücklichen Sturz gleich mal 1K bis 2K Euro zerstört das hemmmt schon etwas. Das unterstützt aber deine These dass das Getriebebike eher im CC und Tourenbereich erfolgreicher wäre.

Gehe jetzt schlafen gute Nacht


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> das ist deine subjektive meinung außerdem redet hier niemand, man schreibt, aber das nur so nebenbei, daher können wir auch nicht aneinander vorbeireden
> 
> Habe ich etwas anderes Behaupet? Nein, habe ich nicht. Ob man nun schreibt oder redet ist hier nicht von Belang.
> 
> ...


Nun vergleichst Du aber Äpel mit Birnen.


----------



## Peter446688 (6. August 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das wissen? Schon ausprobiert?



ob ich das ausprobiere oder nicht ist vollkommen egal, wÃ¼rde hier auch kaum als beweis ausreichen, um materialien und bauteile zu prÃ¼fen gibt es materialprÃ¼fanstalten, es gibt angaben Ã¼ber die materialein in form von materialkennwerten usw

bewiesen wird das,  also dass karbon besser als alu ist laufend im bereich radsport, im bereich flugzeugbau, im bereich motorsport, sowohl bei autos als auch bei motorrÃ¤dern, im bereich schiffbau usw usw

ich kenne kein tragendes bauteil im baugewerbe, das man in alu herstellen wÃ¼rde, viel zu problematisch, da gibt es holz, stahl, stahlbeton und es wird jetzt auch verstÃ¤rkt versucht verbundwerkstoffe wie carbon, glasfaser usw einzusetzen, alles noch versuche um die tragfÃ¤higkeit zu steigern, z.b hÃ¤ngebrÃ¼cken sind Ã¼ber 3,5km spannweite nur dann mÃ¶glich wenn man tragseile der lÃ¤nge aus verbundwerkstoffen herstellen kann, aus stahl ist das unmÃ¶glich, weil die tragseile allein aufgrund des eigengewichts reiÃen, und alu zieht erst gar niemand in betracht zu schlechte materialkennwerte

alu dient als wandverkleidung, oder als dacheindeckung, aber i-trÃ¤ger aus alu fehlanzeige



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> http://www.koba.ch/bike.php?id=90
> Meine ex-Freundin hat solch ein Rahmen. Der ist in der grÃ¶sser 48 ca. 1.2 Kilos.



ich habe von der firma noch nichts gehÃ¶rt, aber mal abgesehen davon, lt technischer beschreibung wird der rahmen mit 1,28kg bei 46cm rahmengrÃ¶Ãe angegeben

leichte carbonrahmen wiegen allesamt unter 1kg, die leichtesten bei 900g, dieser alurahmen ist also 40% schwerer als die leichtesten carbonrahmen, von dem niemand weiÃ was er aushÃ¤lt, ich wÃ¼rde darauf nicht im gelÃ¤nde fahren, die vergangenheit hat einfach gezeigt dass derartiges unterdimensioniert ist

in carbon unter 1kg gibt es simplon, scott, cannondale, NoRa usw



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Wie wichtig das ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich kein Getriebebike besessen habe



dazu muss man kein getriebebike besessen haben, das problem schmutz am unterrohr ergibt sich bei jedem MTB, das im gelÃ¤nde bewegt wird



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> 7000 Euros sind auch rund 10.000 Chf. So viel weniger ist das nun auch nicht.



na ja wenn 2500â¬ weniger nichts sind auch gut, nur hast du Ã¼berlesen, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass kein normalgebauter mensch einen maÃrahmen benÃ¶tigt, das parlee mit standardgeometrie gibt es schon ab unter 4000â¬



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Da Du ja sonst so versiert bist, wirst Du schon wissen was wasser ziehen bedeutet.



cool, dass du darauf eingestiegen bist



Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ja auch ein Alurahmen ist Kratzempfintlich. Aber nicht annÃ¤herd so stark wie das Wundermaterial.



kratzer machen nichts, was du meinst sind kerben ins material schlagen und das ist fÃ¼r jeden rahmen ein problem


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. August 2010)

Ich glaube Peter ist 16 und hat ein Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit. Oder er ist ein Fakeaccount. Oder er hat keine Freunde und sucht in Foren nach Anerkennung.

Mensch, Peter, komm mal runter! Selten seitenweise soviel Halbwissen gelesen!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ob ich das ausprobiere oder nicht ist vollkommen egal, würde hier auch kaum als beweis ausreichen, um materialien und bauteile zu prüfen gibt es materialprüfanstalten, es gibt angaben über die materialein in form von materialkennwerten usw
> 
> bewiesen wird das,  also dass karbon besser als alu ist laufend im bereich radsport, im bereich flugzeugbau, im bereich motorsport, sowohl bei autos als auch bei motorrädern, im bereich schiffbau usw usw
> 
> ...



..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (7. August 2010)

Hallo Leute

ich habe jetzt vor der Eurobike nicht soooooo viel Zeit um alle Seiten von diesem Beitrag durchzulesen und im Detail zu kommentieren. Zum Schmunzeln manchmal die Kommentare von den Teilnehmer(n), die wissen, wie man die Nicolai GmbH auf ein höheres Erfolgsniveau pushen kann. Ich danke für die Betriebsberatung. Trotzdem möchte ich einige Punkte darlegen, damit kein falscher Eindruck von mir, meinen Zielen und meiner Firma entsteht:

1) Entwicklung und Konstruktion von Zweirädern und deren Komponenten ist meine Leidenschaft. Wenn ich etwas entwickeln möchte , mache ich es in erster Linie nicht, um mehr verkaufen zu können, sondern weil es mir Spass macht, neue Dinge zu entwickeln. Ich freue mich zusätzlich daran , daß ich einigen Menschen einen Arbeitsplatz bieten kann und diese Menschen Ihre Fähigkeiten in Lohn und Brot wandeln können. Aus diesem Grunde achte ich darauf, daß die Produkte aus meinem Portfolio auch in meiner Firma produziert werden können. Ebenfalls freue ich mich final sehr darüber, wenn Menschen Spass haben, meine Produkte zu nutzen. 

2) Aufgrund von 1) kann ich nicht jede Technologie (beispielweise Carbon) anwenden , um meine Produkte zu gestalten. Ich werde auch nie große Bankkredite aufnehmen, um in einem kurzen Zeitraum eine Technologieverbesserung umzusetzen. Meine Produkte müssen die für sämtliche Verbesserungen und Weiterentwicklungen notwendigen Gelder verdienen. Wir haben mit 2 Schweißgeräten und einer Drehbank im Jahre 1995 angefangen und haben jetzt einen Maschinenpark, der sich sehen lassen kann. Die Vergrößerung von Umsatz oder einer Firma insgesamt ist jedoch nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem besseren Leben oder mehr Glück. Deswegen habe ich keine Motivation, die Nicolai Stückzahlen oder die G-Boxx Stückzahlen durch größere Stückzahlen = niedrigere Preise hochzupumpen. 

3) Eine Weiterentwicklung von einem Bike, einem Fahrwerk oder auch der G-BOXX muß in jedem Fall eine bessere Performance für den Fahrbetrieb bringen , da gebe ich jedem Teilnehmer von diesem Beitrag Recht. Leider brauchen die Verbesserungen, je komplexer die Technologie ist, auch mehr Zeit und Geld und die jeweiligen Fertigungsmöglichkeiten. Zum Thema Zeit: Auch möchte ich nicht mit 50 einen Herzkaspar bekommen und entwickele meine Produkte genau in dem Tempo, in dem es mir gefällt. Kürzere Entwicklungszeiten für G-Boxx Komponenten werden nicht meine persönliche Lebensqualität steigern. Faul bin ich auch nicht, denn die Agenda ist klar definiert: Gewichtsreduktion, Triggershifter, Schalten unter Last und vieles mehr sind umzusetzen.  

Nun noch einige Fakten ,und heiße News zum eigentlichen Beitragsthema:

a) Das NUCLEON AM ist nun als würdiger Nachfolger des nucleon TFR mit moderner Geometrie (ähnlich helius AM) in Serie und freue mich über steigende Bestellungen.

b) Die G-BOXX-2 wird nicht weiter entwickelt und vererbt bestimmte Gene an den Nachfolger . Es wird einen Technologiesprung zur G-BOXX-3 geben . Die Serieneinführung der G-BOXX-3 wird jedoch noch auf sich warten lassen und  wahrscheinlich im Frühsommer 2011 in die Testphase gehen.  Wann die Serienfähigkeit erreicht ist, wird sich zeigen. Angepeilt ist die eurobike 2011. Die G-Boxx-3 wird durch uns auch in heutige Bikes mit dem Befestigungsstandard G-CON  eingebaut werden können  um nachrüstwillige Kunden nicht vor den Kopf zu stossen.  Die Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit und der Service für die G-BOXX-2 ist (logischerweise) sichergestellt. 

c) B-BOXX. Leider haben wir und auch Andi Felsl von Bionicon für die Herstellung in Serie bisher keinen Partner gefunden. Eine Serieneinführung ohne solventen Partner  würde den oben angeführten Punkten 1),2) und 3) widersprechen . 

d) G-BOXX-1: Daß das Potential der G-BOXX-1 existent ist , zeigt ein kontinuierlicher Verkauf und der gute Response auf das nucleon AM. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir uns entschlossen, einen würdigen Nachfolger für das bereits in rente gegangene nucleon evo zu produzieren und schicken auf der Eurobike 2010 das neue NUCLEON E2 ins Rennen. 

Insgesamt kann ich meinen Kritikern nur widersprechen und feststellen, daß gerade auch aufgrund des E-Bike Booms die Nachfrage nach Technologie und Dienstleistungen zum Thema G-Boxx groß ist und wir in den nächsten 20 Jahren sicherlich viel zu tun haben .

Viele Grüße

Euer Kalle Nicolai


----------



## marco2 (7. August 2010)

Sehr inspirierend, sehr menschlich!

Weiter so Kalle!


----------



## Harvester (7. August 2010)

und wieder ein Grund mehr (bzw eine weitere Bestätigung) um Nicolaijünger zu sein


----------



## Helius-FR (7. August 2010)

Der Boss himself.


----------



## Ge!st (8. August 2010)

Finde ich klasse das Kalle Nicolai persönlich Stellung nimmt und seine Sicht darlegt.

Wie ich schon vermutet hatte, Weiterentwicklung kostet Zeit und vor allem Geld. Es freut mich, dass das Getriebebikekonzept nicht vom Tisch ist, denn ich bin mit meinem TFR sehr zufrieden, das Bike fährt sich gut und das relativ hohe Gewicht wirkt weniger negativ aus als man denken könnte. Nichtsdestotrotz eine Gewichtsreduzierung ist natürlich eine gute Sache und ich bin gespannt, was die Getriebezukunft bringen wird.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2010)

Merci vielmals! Und jetzt herrscht hoffentlich wieder Ruhe im Karton....


----------



## luk! (8. August 2010)

Naja, der Wunsch nach einem Getriebe-Tourer steht immer noch im Raum


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. August 2010)

Danke Kalle für die Info !


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. August 2010)

und was habe ich gesagt ?

lauscht dem meister 

gruss

der thomas


----------



## Wilhelm (8. August 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> und was habe ich gesagt ?
> 
> lauscht dem meister
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (9. August 2010)

hi
als ich am stuttgarter hbf auf einen zug gewartet hab,hab ich dort ein HT mit einem getriebe gesehen.
als ich den besitzer darauf angesprochen hab was für ein hersteller das sei,durfte er mir keine auskunft
darüber geben.er meinte nur dies sei ein prototyp und wird erst an der eurobike vorgestellt(in der nähe
vom endorfin stand,falls es jemanden interessiert;-)) 

aber als ich das bike so gesehen hab kam es mir recht leicht  or hatte eine magura durin 100mm gabel,
naja mal abwarten was die genauen daten sind,durfte er mir leider vorher nicht sagen.
foto konnte ich leider keins machen(hätte bestimmt auch keins machen dürfen) akku war leer.
gruß andi


----------



## Xiper (9. August 2010)

Das klingt interessant. Mir sind nur 2 Getriebe-Hts bekannt:





evil 2013i

und das Eigenbauproket vom user: Louis Cypher


----------



## Wilhelm (9. August 2010)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> hi
> als ich am stuttgarter hbf auf einen zug gewartet hab,hab ich dort ein HT mit einem getriebe gesehen.
> als ich den besitzer darauf angesprochen hab was für ein hersteller das sei,durfte er mir keine auskunft
> darüber geben.er meinte nur dies sei ein prototyp und wird erst an der eurobike vorgestellt(in der nähe
> ...



Könnte es vielleicht dieses HT





ADLER 3-Gang (1934-1950)


oder dieses HT





WANDERER 2-Gang (frühe 1930er Jahre)

gewesen sein? 

Im Ernst, beschreibe doch ´mal die Getriebekonfiguration vom äußeren Aspekt her ein wenig, z.B. im Vergleich zur G-Boxx 1.

Schade, daß das EVIL 2013i nur ein (bei NICOLAI geschweißter) Prototyp geblieben ist. Nach der damaligen Zusammenarbeit mit Kalle NICOLAI bei der Entwicklung der G-Boxx 1 (2003) hatte Dave WEAGLE das Interesse an Fahrrad-Getrieben verloren (er hatte später eine zeitlang ein eigenes Getriebe-Projekt, "SuperBox", was er jedoch nicht fortgeführt hat).


----------



## andi.f.1809 (10. August 2010)

also das getriebe war im tretlager hatte halt nur größere dimensionen. also nicht so wie die gboxx eher so wie  die letzten beiden  fotos von oben. eher so in der art von der hammerschmiedt kurbel nur dass das getriebe im rahmen war und sich nicht mitbewegete also das gehäuse zuminderst.
naja ein foto wär jetzt schon ganz praktisch


----------



## tfj77 (11. August 2010)

die wogen haben sich gelättet.....

die getriebebikes sind tot es leben die getriebebikes....

habe ein foto der eurobike 08 mit einem ht mit getriebe am tretlager, damals gabs noch keine infos über das innenleben bzw funktion.

bin schon sehr gespannt was die eurobike bringt, ich hoffe auf überraschungen. getriebebike picts der eurobike10 gibts ab 01.09 unter: 

http://picasaweb.google.de/TFJ777

gruß tfj77


----------



## tfj77 (11. August 2010)

hab hier noch was gefunden (reiter uxc standards -antrieb- anklicken)

http://www.urbancrosscycle.com/start.htm

gruß tfj77


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (11. August 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> habe ein foto der eurobike 08 mit einem ht mit getriebe am tretlager, damals gabs noch keine infos über das innenleben bzw funktion.



Genau so fände ich die Nucleons perfekt. Kein Wirkungsgrad-Verlust durch die Primärkette und ein optimaler Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Xiper (12. August 2010)

Mhh ein paar sachen finde ich komisch. Wieso schreiben die auf Ihrer HP von einer Vision von 3-6 Gängen und wo ist der Zug zur BOX? könnte natürlich durchs UR gehen, hat jemand Bilder vom Cockpit?
Ist mir nen bisschen zu vage alles...


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2010)

Kann es sein, dass die Dose leer ist? Ist ja schließlich nur eine Vision - wenn auch eine sehr nette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (14. August 2010)

oder per funk


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Zitat von *Peter446688*
> 
> 
> ob ich das  ausprobiere oder nicht ist vollkommen egal, wÃ¼rde hier auch kaum als  beweis ausreichen, um materialien und bauteile zu prÃ¼fen gibt es  materialprÃ¼fanstalten, es gibt angaben Ã¼ber die materialein in form von  materialkennwerten usw
> ...




lern doch mal zuerst sinnerfasend lesen, verdrehe nicht den sinn anderer postings, und wenn du schon beispiele anfÃ¼hrst dann bitte mit hersteller- und modellangabe, und lies und zitiere nicht teilweise sondern vollstÃ¤ndig, nicht immer das wichtige weglassen oder weglÃ¶schen

auch das zitieren und dazwischen antworten funktioniert anders, da kÃ¶nnte man geisse codes kopieren und an entsprechender stelle einfÃ¼gen - wÃ¤re Ã¼bersichtlicher


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> 2) Aufgrund von 1) kann ich nicht jede Technologie (beispielweise Carbon) anwenden , um meine Produkte zu gestalten. Ich werde auch nie groÃe Bankkredite aufnehmen, um in einem kurzen Zeitraum eine Technologieverbesserung umzusetzen. Meine Produkte mÃ¼ssen die fÃ¼r sÃ¤mtliche Verbesserungen und Weiterentwicklungen notwendigen Gelder verdienen. Wir haben mit 2 SchweiÃgerÃ¤ten und einer Drehbank im Jahre 1995 angefangen und haben jetzt einen Maschinenpark, der sich sehen lassen kann. Die VergrÃ¶Ãerung von Umsatz oder einer Firma insgesamt ist jedoch nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem besseren Leben oder mehr GlÃ¼ck. Deswegen habe ich keine Motivation, die Nicolai StÃ¼ckzahlen oder die G-Boxx StÃ¼ckzahlen durch grÃ¶Ãere StÃ¼ckzahlen = niedrigere Preise hochzupumpen.



warum dann der G-Con Standard, da ging es doch genau darum, es anderen Firmen schmackhaft zu machen ebenfalls Getriebebikes zu bauen, somit die Produktion und die Bekanntheit des Systems zu steigern, in dem man die G-Boxx leichter in den Rahmen integrieren kann und warum Universal Transmission, wenn man eigentlich kein intersse hat die Produktion mit Hilfe anderer Anbieter = Hersteller hoch zu fahren??

und wenn man jetzt Nora oder Spin hernimmt, ob die so gewaltige Bankkredite aufgenommen haben, um ihre karbonproduktion zu starten ist eher zu bezweifeln, wenn man deren Lebenslauf betrachtet



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> 3) Eine Weiterentwicklung von einem Bike, einem Fahrwerk oder auch der G-BOXX muÃ in jedem Fall eine bessere Performance fÃ¼r den Fahrbetrieb bringen , da gebe ich jedem Teilnehmer von diesem Beitrag Recht. Leider brauchen die Verbesserungen, je komplexer die Technologie ist, auch mehr Zeit und Geld und die jeweiligen FertigungsmÃ¶glichkeiten. Zum Thema Zeit: Auch mÃ¶chte ich nicht mit 50 einen Herzkaspar bekommen und entwickele meine Produkte genau in dem Tempo, in dem es mir gefÃ¤llt. KÃ¼rzere Entwicklungszeiten fÃ¼r G-Boxx Komponenten werden nicht meine persÃ¶nliche LebensqualitÃ¤t steigern. Faul bin ich auch nicht, denn die Agenda ist klar definiert: Gewichtsreduktion, Triggershifter, Schalten unter Last und vieles mehr sind umzusetzen.



Probleme wie Herzinfarkt oder Gehirnschlag haben mehrere GrÃ¼nde, das hat nicht nur mit Stress zu tun, gesunde ErnÃ¤hrung, Bewegung und Veranlagung haben auch damit zu tun



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> a) Das NUCLEON AM ist nun als wÃ¼rdiger Nachfolger des nucleon TFR mit  moderner Geometrie (Ã¤hnlich helius AM) in Serie und freue mich Ã¼ber  steigende Bestellungen.



diese Aussage muss fÃ¼r diejenigen "lustig" sein, die letztes jahr oder gar am Anfang diesen Jahres ein TFR gekauft haben und jetzt lesen mÃ¼ssen, dass sie ein 5000â¬ Rahmenset erworben haben, welches total veraltet ist

auÃerdem wer sagt einem dass das nicht auch nÃ¤chstes Jahr fÃ¼r das AM gilt, wenn dann die G-Boxx 3 raus kommt, denn bisher wird geschwiegen, welche Technik da drin stecken wird, ist die fÃ¼r DH, ist die fÃ¼r den Bereich AM wie viele GÃ¤nge usw. 

bis vor kurzem hat man ja auch Ã¼ber die G-Boxx 2 nur das beste gehÃ¶rt und jetzt wird sie eingestellt



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> c) B-BOXX. Leider haben wir und auch Andi Felsl von Bionicon fÃ¼r die Herstellung in Serie bisher keinen Partner gefunden. Eine SerieneinfÃ¼hrung ohne solventen Partner  wÃ¼rde den oben angefÃ¼hrten Punkten 1),2) und 3) widersprechen .



warum leider?? ein zusÃ¤tzliches Produkt und Partner bedeutet ja nur Stress und mehr Arbeit, und wer so ein System haben will kann ja schlieÃlich mit der Hammerschmidt glÃ¼cklich werden, es geht doch eher nur um die Entwicklung oder und nur sekundÃ¤r um den verkauf??

auÃerdem wundert es mich aufgrund des unter Punkt 2 geschriebenen nicht dass sich kein Investor findet, denn den interessiert sehr wohl wie viele StÃ¼ck produziert werden und was am Ende fÃ¼r ein Gewinn rausschaut, der will ja am Ende einen Gewinn abschÃ¶pfen und das mÃ¶glichst hoch, aber wenn der Firmenchef bzw Geschaftspartner sagt, Gewinn, ProduktivitÃ¤t interessieren mich nicht, dann werden Investoren wohl abstand halten, auÃerdem ist die Investition stark davon AbhÃ¤ngig in welchen Dimensionen man denkt zu produzieren, will man 100 B-Boxx Getriebe pro Jahr produzieren oder 10000



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> d) G-BOXX-1: DaÃ das Potential der G-BOXX-1 existent ist , zeigt ein  kontinuierlicher Verkauf und der gute Response auf das nucleon AM. Aus  diesem Grunde haben wir uns entschlossen, einen wÃ¼rdigen Nachfolger fÃ¼r  das bereits in rente gegangene nucleon evo zu produzieren und schicken  auf der Eurobike 2010 das neue NUCLEON E2 ins Rennen.



wenn die G-Boxx 3 nur fÃ¼r den DH-Bereich gedacht ist, dann dÃ¼rfte das  Nucleon E2 wiederum nicht optimal sein, denn das hat die G-Boxx 1 mit 14  gang Rohloff, nicht optimal fÃ¼r den DH, das wurde ja schon von der Firma Nicolai bei der EinfÃ¼hrung der G-Boxx 2 festgestellt, also ist das E2 jetzt schon  veraltet, was die Ãbersetzung und den Schalthebel anbelangt, und mit dem G-Con Standard bei der G-Boxx 3 ist es dann auch noch nicht mal nachrÃ¼stbar- wer das kauft hat sich nicht informiert



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Insgesamt kann ich meinen Kritikern nur widersprechen und feststellen, daÃ gerade auch aufgrund des E-Bike Booms die Nachfrage nach Technologie und Dienstleistungen zum Thema G-Boxx groÃ ist und wir in den nÃ¤chsten 20 Jahren sicherlich viel zu tun haben .




na ja jetzt noch zusÃ¤tzlich zur G-Boxx, Getriebe usw. aktuelle und zukÃ¼nftige Bikes auch noch E-Bikes entwickeln, ob das funktioniert, ohne mehr Stress, mehr Arbeit und ErhÃ¶hung der Produktion ist wohl zu bezweifeln - die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es leider nicht, und sonst hÃ¤ngt man da ganz schnell in der Entwicklung ganz weit hinten nach, 
gerade E-Bikes wÃ¼rden die DH-G-Boxx-bikes eine MÃ¶glichkeit erÃ¶ffnen sie unabhÃ¤ngig von Liften zu machen aber das wÃ¤re ja wieder ein neuer schauplatz mit vielen neuen Problemen und schweren Akkus


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich habe jetzt vor der Eurobike nicht soooooo viel Zeit um alle Seiten von diesem Beitrag durchzulesen und im Detail zu kommentieren. Zum Schmunzeln manchmal die Kommentare von den Teilnehmer(n), die wissen, wie man die Nicolai GmbH auf ein hÃ¶heres Erfolgsniveau pushen kann. Ich danke fÃ¼r die Betriebsberatung. Trotzdem mÃ¶chte ich einige Punkte darlegen, damit kein falscher Eindruck von mir, meinen Zielen und meiner Firma entsteht:
> 
> ...




vielleicht sollte man aber doch alles lesen, weil sonst lacht bzw schmunzelt man am ende Ã¼ber sich selbst

*Zitat von Kalle Nicolai aus dem Nicolai Prospekt von 2001* 
 âFederung ist nur was fÃ¼r  DownhillverrÃ¼ckteâ, durfte ich mir 1991 anhÃ¶ren, als wir bei AMP in  Kalifornien die ersten Fullies fÃ¼r Mongoose und Specialized  entwickelten. Heute steht in jedem Laden ein Cityrad mit Heckfederung.  Ãhnliche Aussage hÃ¶re ich heute wieder, wenn ich Menschen von der Idee  des Getriebebikes berichte.

diese Aussage stammt nicht von mir, und gerade die Fullies von Mongoose Amplifier und Spezialiced waren aufgrund des relativ niederen Gewichts zu damaligen Zeit ein Erflolg und in den Medien und diese Bikes waren damals eben nicht nur fÃ¼r DH einsetzbar, sondern mehr universell einsetzbar

was war damals denn ein DH-Bike?? hatte um die 8cm Federweg hinten und einen 3cm lÃ¤ngeren Radstand gegenÃ¼ber CC-Bikes

wenn man jetzt die Yeti ARC AS (Alloy Racing Composites Active Suspension sonst fragt wieder einer was die KÃ¼rzel heiÃen wie bei FS) hernimmt, das hatte nicht mal 2 inch Federweg hinten das mit 8cm war dann schon das Yeti ARC AS LT (LT fÃ¼r Long Travel) und das Manitou FS hatte auch nicht viel mehr Federweg

und die Geschichte hat gezeigt, dass Menschne mit guten Ideen selten gute GeschÃ¤ftsleute waren

der Erfinder des Walkmans hat nichts damit verdient, Sony hat die Idee Ã¼bernommen und sehr gutes Geld verdient

oder Good Year, der Mann der das Vulkanisieren erfunden hat, sicher mit viel GlÃ¼ck und Zufall, aber der ist als armer kranker mann gestorben, hat noch die Patente um einen Pfifferling verkauft, Geld verdient haben damit die GrÃ¼nder der Firma Good Year, die nur seinen namen verwendeten

das selbe in vielen anderen Bereichen

ich kann mich da noch an den ehemaligen Yeti Importeur, der das nach German MÃ¶hren gemacht hat, erinnern, ich wollte mir damals ein Yeti Lawwill 4 mit Foes F1 Gabel 125mmFW kaufen, aber ich wollte nicht vorne eine Formula und hinten eine Hope Scheibenbemse, der hat mich damals auch ausgelacht, weil ich fragte ob man da nicht was machen kÃ¶nnte um vorne und hinten vom selben Hersteller die Scheibenbremse dran zu schrauben, egal ob Hope oder Formula - die Antwort war, entweder nimmst es so oder du lasst es eben bleiben, dann habe ich gesagt, na dann lassen wir es eben

zwei oder drei jahre spÃ¤ter hat der dann sicher nicht mehr gelacht, dafÃ¼r ich heute noch, weil dann konnte er zu hause bleiben - die Firma war pleite, die haben wie ich spÃ¤ter erfuhr viele Kunden so behandelt und sind auf deren WÃ¼nsche nicht eingegangen - so kann es auch gehen, wobei mit dem Wissen von heute muss ich ihm ja dankbar sein, dass ich es nicht kaufen konnte, weil wenn man bedenkt wie damals scheibenbremsen wirklich funktionierten - das wÃ¤ren damals Ã¼ber 12.000 mark fÃ¼r den lokus gewesen, aber die Ringle Nabe wÃ¼rde man heute noch bekommen - das hÃ¤tte ich mir damals auch nicht gedacht


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2010)

Sagt der Schönheitschirurg zu seinem Assistenten "Halt mal die Fresse"


----------



## luk! (14. August 2010)

Ich gebe es auf


FlatterAugust schrieb:


> *Verpiss dich, du eitertriefende Nachgeburt einer hinkenden Marsspinn**e.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sagt der Schönheitschirurg zu seinem Assistenten "Halt mal die Fresse"



und das im Land der Denker und Dichter, aber gut das ist auch schon lange vorbei - die bildungselite neu lässt grüßen 

wie schon des öfteren erwähnt, hier ist nur möglich zu schreiben, reden ist nicht, also kann man vulgär bezeichnet "die fresse" erst gar nicht aufmachen, frage mich gerade wie es bei euch zu hause zu geht mit solchen ausdrücken?

kommen jetzt wieder reiseberichte fern ab vom eigentlichen thema?? wer war wo am wochenende?? bitte klär uns auf

übrigens Schönheitschirurgen leben von der Oberflächlichkeit der Menschen, wirkliche innere Werte und Qualität zählt für die nichts nur die optik zählt bist du auch so oberflächlich??


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Ich gebe es aufâ¦



gehÃ¶rst du auch zur bildungselite neu??

in dem fall empfehle ich ein antiaggressionstraining


----------



## Harvester (14. August 2010)

Ok, Peter du hast in allen Punkten recht! Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu und an Kalle gewandt kann ich nur sagen: Deine Gründe ein leichtes, effizientes und kostengünstiges Getriebebike *nicht *zu bauen sind absolut lächerlich und indiskutabel!!! Ich höre schon den Zwegat um die Ecke kommen...... Man man man so kann man echt keine Firma leiten.


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> und das im Land der Denker und Dichter, aber gut das ist auch schon lange vorbei - die bildungselite neu lässt grüßen
> 
> wie schon des öfteren erwähnt, hier ist nur möglich zu schreiben, reden ist nicht, also kann man vulgär bezeichnet "die fresse" erst gar nicht aufmachen, frage mich gerade wie es bei euch zu hause zu geht mit solchen ausdrücken?
> 
> ...



Ok.
Bei deiner Lese / Verständnis schwäche muß das wohl erklärt werden...

Ich Denke ich Spreche (für dich - Schreibe) hier für fast alle.

*Du Nervst. Mach dich weg.*


----------



## mihioc (14. August 2010)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> also das getriebe war im tretlager hatte halt nur größere dimensionen. also nicht so wie die gboxx eher so wie  die letzten beiden  fotos von oben. eher so in der art von der hammerschmiedt kurbel nur dass das getriebe im rahmen war und sich nicht mitbewegete also das gehäuse zuminderst.
> naja ein foto wär jetzt schon ganz praktisch




hm, ist ja sehr interessant...

hab' diesen Sommer -auch in Stuttgart, in der Nähe vom Solitude Schloss auf'm trail- ein HT mit nem Getriebe gesehen.
Habe auch versucht den Typ anzusprechen...der durfte aber wohl auch nicht viel sagen, meinte aber, das Ding hätte mehr Gänge als Rohloff.
Sah' dafür aber schon ziemlich klein aus...


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ok.
> Bei deiner Lese / Verständnis schwäche muß das wohl erklärt werden...
> 
> Ich Denke ich Spreche (für dich - Schreibe) hier für fast alle.
> ...



stell dir vor das war mir schon klar, nur zeugt das nicht von charakterstärke, wenn man einer anderen meinung nicht auf niveauvolle art und weise etwas entgegnen kann

versuchs mal zur abwechslung mit guten argumenten und nicht mit niveaulosen kraftausdrücken


----------



## Helius-FR (14. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> stell dir vor das war mir schon klar, nur zeugt das nicht von charakterstärke, wenn man einer anderen meinung nicht auf niveauvolle art und weise etwas entgegnen kann
> 
> versuchs mal zur abwechslung mit guten argumenten und nicht mit niveaulosen kraftausdrücken



Naja... Ich habe nicht angefangen den anderen Usern Lese und Verständnis Schwächen zu unterstellen.

Und gegen Argumente bist du sowieso Resistent.

Ich höre dann hier auf mit dem Troll Füttern...


----------



## Peter446688 (14. August 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Naja... Ich habe nicht angefangen den anderen Usern Lese und Verständnis Schwächen zu unterstellen.
> 
> Und gegen Argumente bist du sowieso Resistent.
> 
> Ich höre dann hier auf mit dem Troll Füttern...



na ja es bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, wenn andere hier in forum, nur reiseberichte abgeben, von Fr.. halten reden, nicht wissen was FS bedeutet, glauben dass alu bessere materialkennwerte und dauerhaltbarkeit als karbon aufweist, die steifigkeit eines rahmens vom material abhängig machen, das anfassen und die optische sichtung ausreichen um über die haltbarkeit von rahmen urteilen zu können, die schon jahelang im einsatz sind und den sinn des vorigen postings komplett verdrehen, dann bleibt nicht viel anderes übrig als deren lesekompetenz und deren sachverstand anzuzweifeln

und argumente habe ich von euch bisher keine gehört, tut mir leid, es werden nur immer wieder neue rahmen angeführt, die mit MTB's nichts zu tun haben, deren preise genannt, und anhand dieser rahmen versucht man dann karbon schlecht zu reden und alu in den himmel zu heben, und das allerbeste, alu ist ja lt eurer meinung so wahnsinnig haltbar wie sonst nichts, und dann geben die hersteller nur 5 jahre garantie darauf, hersteller von carbonrahmen aber lebenslang für den erstbesitzer


----------



## tfj77 (14. August 2010)

Was störst du meine Kreise
in schwarz geplanter Weise
welch destruktiv Intrige
empört des Denkers Wiege

ach, und sie dreht sich doch, Narr
der Kirchenkräfte bar
Erkenntnis Macht errungen
Wird euer Tod besungen

So tötet Menschendenker
Ihr Mörder meiner Seele
doch bindet eure Kehle
schon eurer Welten Henker


----------



## Wilhelm (15. August 2010)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> also das getriebe war im tretlager hatte halt nur größere dimensionen. also nicht so wie die gboxx eher so wie  die letzten beiden  fotos von oben. eher so in der art von der hammerschmiedt kurbel nur dass das getriebe im rahmen war und sich nicht mitbewegete also das gehäuse zuminderst.
> naja ein foto wär jetzt schon ganz praktisch





tfj77 schrieb:


> die wogen haben sich gelättet.....
> 
> die getriebebikes sind tot es leben die getriebebikes....
> 
> ...



Auf der Eurobike 2009 gab es eine Studie von GHOST, das "E-NDURE"*, tatsächlich zwar ohne Getriebebox, dafür mit Elektromotor im Tretlagerbereich und einer Optik, die auf den ersten Blick zunächst durchaus an ein Getriebe denke ließe. Wer weiß, was sich in dem HT vom Sturgarter Hbf und in dem URBANCROSSCYCLE  versteckt (vielen Dank an tfj77 für das gepostete Bild, an das ich mich noch gut erinnern konnte; bin ja schon gespannt auf Deine Eurobike 2010-Bilder).















*) "Das Konzeptbike ist ein astreiner Freerider mit zentral eingebautem Elektromotor. Bergab soll die Energie über einen Dynamo in der Vorderradnabe, die Solarlack Lackierung und über eine Induktion in Dämpfer und Gabel wiedergewonnen werden, so dass bei der Auffahrt wieder 100% Batterieladekapazität zur Verfügung steht."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (16. August 2010)

Ich bin so gespannt, was es auf der Eurobike zu sehen gibt! Das Ghost ist mir letztes Jahr entgangen.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> na ja es bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, wenn andere hier in forum, nur reiseberichte abgeben, von Fr.. halten reden, nicht wissen was FS bedeutet, glauben dass alu bessere materialkennwerte und dauerhaltbarkeit als karbon aufweist, die steifigkeit eines rahmens vom material abhängig machen, das anfassen und die optische sichtung ausreichen um über die haltbarkeit von rahmen urteilen zu können, die schon jahelang im einsatz sind und den sinn des vorigen postings komplett verdrehen, dann bleibt nicht viel anderes übrig als deren lesekompetenz und deren sachverstand anzuzweifeln
> 
> und argumente habe ich von euch bisher keine gehört, tut mir leid, es werden nur immer wieder neue rahmen angeführt, die mit MTB's nichts zu tun haben, deren preise genannt, und anhand dieser rahmen versucht man dann karbon schlecht zu reden und alu in den himmel zu heben, und das allerbeste, alu ist ja lt eurer meinung so wahnsinnig haltbar wie sonst nichts, und dann geben die hersteller nur 5 jahre garantie darauf, hersteller von carbonrahmen aber lebenslang für den erstbesitzer



Es geht um "News zu G-Boxx und Nucleon TFR" - nicht um Carbon. Schon klar, Peterchen666, oder?

Ich finde es peinlich von Dir, dass Du Dich hinter einem Blanko-Profil versteckst. Nach Deinem dritten Post kam dann auch nichts mehr Neues. Schade, anfänglich hattest Du meine Zustimmung und ich habe mich schon auf eine spannende Diskussion gefreut. Mittlerweile tust Du mir eigentlich nur noch etwas Leid. Vielleicht solltest Du nicht so viel Zeit vor dem Computer verbringen, da stumpfen die Umgangsformen und das Reflektionsvermögen etwas ab - geh doch mal wieder raus und radel eine Runde. Von mir aus mit Deinem Carbonrad.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Peter446688 (16. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Es geht um "News zu G-Boxx und Nucleon TFR" - nicht um Carbon. Schon klar, Peterchen666, oder?
> 
> Ich finde es peinlich von Dir, dass Du Dich hinter einem Blanko-Profil versteckst. Nach Deinem dritten Post kam dann auch nichts mehr Neues. Schade, anfänglich hattest Du meine Zustimmung und ich habe mich schon auf eine spannende Diskussion gefreut. Mittlerweile tust Du mir eigentlich nur noch etwas Leid. Vielleicht solltest Du nicht so viel Zeit vor dem Computer verbringen, da stumpfen die Umgangsformen und das Reflektionsvermögen etwas ab - geh doch mal wieder raus und radel eine Runde. Von mir aus mit Deinem Carbonrad.
> 
> ...



na ja dann nimm dir das zu herzen, dass es um die G-Boxx geht und nicht um karbon und nicht um persönliche angriffe, aber wenn man bei der firma Nicolai so gegen karbon ist, ist es schon eigenartig, dass man vollkarbonsättel von tune zb am nucleon tfr verbaut und den dämpfer mit karbongehäuse von DT swiss

Frage ist dein name "richtig" und das klein geschrieben??? wie ich schon geschrieben habe will ich keinen persönlichen kontakt zu irgendwem in einem forum, daher wer von mir was will, der soll es hier kund tun, von mir gibt es weder persönliche anschrift, name noch email adresse und niemals ein persönliches treffen, ich habe auch null bock darauf, andere forumsteilnehmer privat zu treffen, namen sind im internet nutzlos, weil ja niemand sagen kann ob es der richtige oder falsche ist das selbe beim profil daher fülle ich es auch nicht aus, was soll denn das auch bringen und was bringt das in der diskussion, außerdem hat mal einer gesagt:"namen sind was für grabsteine", dem stimme ich vollinhaltlich zu

übrigens was trägt dein posting jetzt zum thema g-boxx bei??

es geht (richtig) um die G-Boxx und da habe ich mir am anfang erlaubt darauf hinzuweisen, dass man mit Karbon (das haben dann schon andere zum thema gemacht nicht ich, indem sie vollkommen irre sachen geschrieben haben und sehr gut verarbeitete alurahmen mit schlechten carbonrahmen verglichen haben) eventuell eine leichteres Gesamtpaket bauen könnte, weil jeder sagt das ding ist viel zu schwer, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, darauf wurde das von vielen in frage gestellt, darauf habe ich das ganze auch in alu vorgerechnet, darauf ist aber niemand eingestiegen alle sind am karbon hängen geblieben

und ich habe übrigens nicht nur einmal hier im forum geschrieben, dass es mir egal ist, was für ein material (hiermit mache ich es noch einmal), hauptsache leichter, einfacher und praxisbezogener und kein spielzeug, das im praxisbetrieb nicht oder nur unzulänglich funktioniert, denn was nützt eine getriebebox, wenn ich am ende mehr schrauben muss, als bei einem herkömmlichen rad, und überall sonderanfertigungen brauche, von der kurbel über die hinterradnabe und am besten auch noch die scheibenbremsen, schon klar es gibt systemintegration, aber das ist dann doch anders gemeint als es nicolai praktiziert, da geht es um leichter, einfacher und besser, und nicht schwerer, komplizierter und mehr schrauben

ich habe keine lust immer hin zu schreiben, das ist super und das werde ich mir auch kaufen, weil das bringt hier nichts, erstens kann das jeder hin schreiben ohne dass er es dann auch kauft, zweitens bringt es auch keinen wirklich weiter

spielzeug um mind. 8000 euro kaufe ich nicht (gut das stimmt auch nicht ganz, wenn es sich um ausgewiesenes speilzeug handelt eventuell schon, aber hier geht es ja um ein MTB und das muss funktionieren), meine überzeugung war, dass nicolai vor hat mit der G-Boxx ein besseres fahrrad zu bauen, dem ist nicht so, sie wollen ein bisschen herumspielen ohne wirklich den anspruch erfüllen zu wollen ein wirklich besseres bike zu produzieren, das war meine fehleinschätzung, somit mein fehler und dann ist es richtig es in alu zu bauen, einfach was zusammen zu schweißen, es sind ja mehr oder weniger studien und prototypen, die teilweise verkauft werden, damit ein wenig geld in die kassa fließt, egal was für ein gewicht, egal wie optimiert das gesamte system ist und dann macht es auch sinn nur DH bikes zu bauen, denn da kann man immer hinterher noch sagen, wenn es ein wenig schwer geraten ist, dafür hälts was aus, auch wenn dem dann eventuell nicht so ist, die dh-er sind es gewohnt viel zu schrauben, im CC bereich ist das unmöglich, da treten die schwächen eines systems viel schneller zu tage

im CC-bereich muss man wesentlich besser und aufwändiger arbeiten, erstens das richtige material am richtigen ort und auch wandstärken sind da wichtiger, da muss man dann auch den kraftfluss viel besser bescheid wissen, weil man mehr an den grenzen arbeitet, da sind einfache und gute lösungen gefragt und nicht möglichst komplizierte

bisher ist das ganze ja nicht wirklich abgekapselt, es fehlen ja überall wirkliche dichtungen, denn diese metall-auf metalldichtungen (wird erreicht durch extrem viel schrauben) funktionieren ja nicht wirklich gut, es würde schon spezialkunststoffe wie meldin oder vespel (platte mit 10x10x2 inch kostet derzeit über 15.000USD) geben, die diese sache besser erfüllen würden wie alu, aber die sind extremst teuer (da ist carbon ein sonderangebot dazu), es gibt derzeit kein wirklich passendes getriebe (sekundärantrieb auf der "falschen" seite), es gibt keine passende übersetzung für dh, der sekundärantrieb ist nach wie vor offen

die einzig halbwegs sinnvollen bikes, die über einen längeren zeitraum verkauft wurden, also mehr als 2 jahre waren das nucleon tfr obwohl wir ja jetzt wissen mit einer schlechten geometrie, mir hat die auch nie gefallen, aber es ging ja um die g-boxx, was man dann für eine geometrie anfertigt wäre ja egal gewesen, konnte man ja ändern wegen custom made option) und das nucleon tst evo (das hat mir extem gut gefallen, aber war halt ein dh, und das brauche ich nicht)

der rest war studie
das erste verkaufte nucleon dh von 2003 (cool ausgesehen hat es ja, aber es war alles offen)
dann das nucleon fr (schwingendrehachse war nicht antriebsachse dadurch hat man ja einen großen vorteil des getriebebikes verschenkt, primär und sekundärantrieb alles offen) mit wahrscheinlich einer hand voll tandems
dann das nucleon st (eine sehr gewagte überfrachtete konstruktion, wobei da war auch alles offen und antriebsachse und schwingendrehachse waren unterschiedlich)

dann gabs das erste nucleon tfr mit dem prototypen der g-boxx 1 und mit in den kettenstreben verlegte kette um auch den sekundäantieb abzukapseln, das wurde ja nie realisiert

danach kamen dann die schon oben erwähnten tst, tst evo 4.0 und 5.0 mit magnesium (ich dachte dass das eine Aluminiummagnesiumlegierung ist) und titanschrauben, wobei 100% magnesiumteile nie funktionieren, das musste dann auch die firma nicolai akzeptieren und das nucleon tfr alle mit g-boxx 1 und rohloffgetriebe

danach wurde die entwicklung der g-boxx 1 praktisch eingestellt, warum auch immer, ein schönes system, das potential gehabt hätte

darauf wurde dann eine neue baustelle eröffnet, in dem man den g-con standard eingeführt hat und es wurde eine g-box 1 dazu vorgestellt, auch nur eine nicht wirklich funktionierende studie in form des amx, (das wäre was vom prinzip für mich gewesen) wurde aber nicht weiter verfolgt

dann wurde mehr oder weniger zeitgleich die g-boxx 2 mit 7 und 9 gängen angkündigt, geschafft hat es nur die mit 7 gängen zur kleinserienreife und wurde jetzt eingestellt, na ja es waren ja auch nur 2 zahnkränze drin, im prinzip war das system von honda besser, die sind einfach hergegangen und haben schaltwerk und zahnkranz in eine box überm tretlager eingebaut
das einzig interessante waren die magnete, der trigger hebel wurde zwar oft angekündigt aber nie realisiert

dann wird jetzt ein g-boxx 3 angekündigt von der niemand was weiß, wahrscheinlich nicht mal die bei nicolai selbst

dazwischen gabs dann noch eine studie um 2007 mit dem namen E-CORE in einem tst evo, da hörte man auch nichts mehr nur es soll irgendwas elektronisches sein, nix genaues weiß man nicht

und so zieht sich das über den gesamten zeitraum, am anfang also von 200 bis 2004 gabs fortschritte, aber seit 2005, ankündigung um ankündigung und halbherzige lösungen, die nicht wirklich funktionieren

einmal was ankündigen und dann nicht bauen ist ok, ein zweites mal geht auch noch aber wenn es dann öfter vorkommt, dann wirds problematisch, da wäre es besser, still sein, entwickeln, testen, ändern, optimieren und dann wenn es wirklich funktioniert damit erst dann an die öffentlichkeit treten, aber nicht mit jeder idee, die man hat öffentlich voranpreschen und dann hinterher drauf kommen, dass man es aufgrund fehlender kapazitäten, lust und einsatz nicht schafft, oder dass es überhaupt unmöglich ist

ein klasse beispiel dafür ist gates carbondrive und g-boxx 2, damals war ich auf der eurobike, dann sagte mir ein mitarbeiter von nicolai, auf die frage ob man da nicht diese zahnriemen auch in der g-boxx verbauen könnte (damals war beides ganz neu, niemand außerhalb von nicolai kannte das system wirklich und die dimensionen des zahnriemens waren mir zu der zeit auch unbekannt), ja nächstes jahr wird das wahrscheinlich beim racingteam eingebaut und dann sieht man ja, eventuell kommts in serie, natürlich wurde beides niemals realisiert, weil die zahnriemen mit 8mm eingestellt wurden und mit 12mm breiten zahnriemen wäre die box noch breiter geworden und der zahnabstand bei dem gates system ist ja auch viel größer als bei einer kette, wodurch die ritzel in der g-boxx auch viel größer geworden wären, das ganze mit zahnriemen also aufgrund der dimension unmöglich, und dann noch ein nicht ganz unwichtiges systembedingt unlösbares problem - die unmöglich zu erzielende notwendige zahnriemenspannung bei allen 7 zahnriemen - der mitarbeiter kann ja gar nichts dafür, aber es zeigt doch dass die verantwortlichen das thema angesprochen haben, sonst hätte er es doch niemals gesagt

Peter Denk hat es doch erst vor kurzem richtig gesagt, diese Entwicklung im Bike Sport für jedes Einsatzgebiet ein eigens Rad ist widersinnig, ein MTB sollte möglichst viele Bereiche abdecken, das Rad muss dem Biker entgegenkommen, nicht der Biker sich ans Bike anpassen
früher fuhr man auf HT Downhillrennen, also als ich zum ersten mal in Kaprun war, da fuhren weltklasse Biker HT mit federgabel, die Devine fuhr ein Kona Hei Hei, und ein ARC von einem Schweden lag auch am Start mit komplett eingedrücktem Oberrohr
heute gibt es Cross County, HT und FS bis 90mm
dann gibts, Tour, Marathon bis 120mm
All Mountain, bis 150mm
Freeride bis 180mm wenn man die Extremfreerider dazu zählt
und dann Downhill alles darüber 180mm jetzt gibts auch noch enduro was immer das sein soll


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. August 2010)

@richtig: hättest du bloß geschwiegen!!! jetzt geht der ganze mist von vorne los mit diesem freak.


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. August 2010)

männers, locker bleiben und nicht vergessen zu biken


----------



## Xexano (17. August 2010)

Eine Frage: Wiederspricht sich die Aussage Kalles nicht? Auf der einen Seite preist Kalle den "ruhigen Puls" und Leidenschaft seiner Firma an, die dafür Individualität und Innovation versprechen, die zwar vielleicht nur einen kleinen, aber dafür begeisterten Kreis ansprechen wird. Auf der anderen Seite wird aber die B-Boxx nicht weiter entwickelt, weil man keinen (Groß)investor findet, um die Sache großzuziehen. Das widerspricht sich meiner Meinung nach (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege). Die B-Boxx ist eine Innovation und mal ein Gegenpol zur Hammerschmidt. Man muss das Ding nicht gleich 100.000 mal verkaufen, es reicht doch, wenn man jedes Teil auf Bestellung anfertigen würde. Die Möglichkeiten müssten bei Nicolai und Bionicon auf jeden Fall schon da stehen, sonst hätte man ja nicht schon ein paar Prototypen gebaut. 

Warum ich diese Sache anspreche? Weil ich wieder mal nach einer 5-7 Gänge-Lösung ohne ultrazerbrechliches Schaltwerk oder XXL-Nabe im Hinterrad suche... ich habe die Nase voll von ständig kaputtgehenden Schaltungen... und ich möchte trotzdem meine liebenden Rahmen weiterfahren (d.h. also ich kann - auch wenn ich es gerne würde - schlecht eine G-Boxx dran basteln). Ich habe gehofft, dass nach der B Boxx eine C Boxx mit mehr Gängen rauskommt... Gates, ihr wart meine letzte Hoffnung mit euren Innovationen...


----------



## Ge!st (17. August 2010)

@Xexano

Du vergisst dabei die Fertigungskosten. Um die B-Boxx ein einem vertretbaren Rahmen fertigen zu können, braucht es Maschinen und diese kosten nicht wenig Geld, denn sonst bleibt jede B-Boxx ein sehr sehr teures Einzelstück, das aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht keinen Sinn macht. 

Aus dem Grund braucht eine kleine Firma einen finanzstarken Partner, um solch ein Projekt vernünftig realisieren zu können. Die B-Box ist ja nicht aus der Welt und wenn du die Finanzierung übernimmst, dann wird der Herr Nicolai sicher gerne die B-Boxx produzieren.


----------



## Xexano (18. August 2010)

Leider bin ich kein MilliadÃ¤r oder MillionÃ¤r. Wenn ich die Geheimformel von Warren Buffet herausgefunden und umgesetzt habe, komme ich sicherlich nochmals darauf zurÃ¼ck.

Jetzt aber mal ernst: Ich habe aber schon Bilder von fertigen B-Boxxs, die als Prototypen getestet wurden, gesehen. In einem ist glaub ich sogar auch noch Falco Mille mit auf dem Bild. Also scheint die Produktion nicht ausgeschlossen zu sein. Hat man da etwa fÃ¼r 10.000 â¬ (Zahl aus der Luft gegriffen) einen Prototypen entworfen, nur um das ganze dann wieder Ã¼ber den Haufen zu werfen? Kann man das ganze denn nicht "Outsourcen"? Also eine andere CNC-Firma aus Deutschland frÃ¤st 100 Teile p.a., dann wirds halt bei Gates zusammengebaut und als nummerierte limitierte StÃ¼cke verkauft?


----------



## Korbinator (19. August 2010)

Wieso eigentlich immer Gates? Oder meinst Du Bill, weil der den Großteil seines Vermögens übrig hat ;-) ?


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2010)

In der aktuellen Version (März 2010) von Ralf TROEGER´s Getriebetechnologie an Mountainbikes gibt es ein paar Anmerkungen zur G-Boxx 2, zu dem Projekt eines 9-Gang-Getriebes, eines 15-Gang-Getriebes (US 2007/0210552), zum NICOLAI Ion G-Boxx 2 mit Horst-Link sowie zum G-CON-Standard.

Der G-CON-Standard soll ja offenbar aufgegeben werden. Wenn nun Kalle sagt "Die G-Boxx-3 wird durch uns auch in heutige Bikes mit dem Befestigungsstandard G-CON eingebaut werden können ... " und "Es wird einen Technologiesprung zur G-BOXX-3 geben ... " (evtl. gibt es ja dort Zahnriemen drinnen anstelle von Ketten?) würde ich daraus schließen, daß die neue Getriebeschachtel schon ´mal kleiner als die G-Boxx 2 sein dürfte. 

Dann gibt es noch ein 2007 vorgestelltes Getriebe-Projekt von ihm in Zusammenarbeit mit der TU Chemnitz (Professur für Mechatronische Antriebstechnik bzw. [seit 2008] Professur Montage- und Handhabungstechnik: Prof. Dr.-Ing. Maik BERGER; Christian GÜNTHER - Konstruktions- und Antriebstechnik): Dimensionierung eines Planetengetriebes als Zusatzstufe für das G-BOXX-2 Kettengetriebe der Firma Nicolai GmbH. Hierbei war Kalle einer der Betreuer der Projektarbeit.

Gruß
Wilhelm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2010)

Hier ist ein Gearbox-Bike-Projekt von Vrock mit Horst-Link und der Besonderheit, daß es keine Kettenlängenänderung geben soll:


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2010)

Ein neues Getrieberad-Projekt von TrueScotsman ist gerade im Entstehen, mit G-Boxx 2, SplitPivot und Anti-Squat-Umlenkrolle:


----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2010)

@Wilhelm: wieder mal super deine Beiträge ! Danke vielmals !

Schaut so aus, als ob Kalle N. das Projekt zu früh stoppt....bei den interessanten Beiträge aus der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Wilhelm: wieder mal super deine Beiträge ! Danke vielmals !
> 
> Schaut so aus, als ob Kalle N. das Projekt zu früh stoppt (zumindest bis auf Weiteres unterbricht) ....bei den interessanten Beiträge aus der ganzen Welt.



Das Interesse an Getriebe-Lösungen erscheint - in Anbetracht des Potentials - zumindest unter Technikverliebten beachtlich. Dafür sprechen neben den schon vor Jahren von mehreren Firmen vorgestellten Prototypen oder Kleinserien-Modellen gerade Projekte von Freaks wie Vrock und TrueScotsman, aber auch wuchi und HaveFaith, die - neben alternativen Ansätzen - auf K. N.´s bisherigen Getriebe-Versionen basieren, einschließlich dem Projekt einer elektrischen Schaltung.

Weshalb die G-Boxx 2 bis zum Erscheinen der ursprünglich Anfang diesen Jahres angekündigten "Version 3.0" nicht weiter produziert wird, ist zwar verwunderlich, das Interesse an E-Bikes (die ja bereits heute im Straßenradsport zum Einsatz kommen könn[t]en* ) +  G-Boxx-Konzept hingegen gut nachvollziehbar. In Anbetracht der zusätzlichen Masse und der Einsatzzwecke von E-Bikes bislang erscheinen die Nachteile der gegenwärtigen Getriebe-Lösungen (Masse, Schaltbarkeit unter Last, ...) plötzlich nicht mehr ganz so dramatisch. Außerdem könnte Kalle der Erste sein, der mit seiner vorhandenen Getriebe-Technologie ein E-Bike konstruiert analog einer sehr, sehr leichten MX-Maschine und sich so von den bisherigen Lösungsansätzen - überwiegend mit Radnabenmotoren - abhebt, um ganz neue Marktsegmente/-nischen** zu bedienen.


zu *)
[yt=GRUBER Assist, Fabian CANCELLARA, Roubaix-Vlaanderen]8Nd13ARuvVE?fs[/yt]
zu **)
[yt=PG Bikes "Blacktrail"]Of6UsFunwcw?fs[/yt]


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. August 2010)

80.000 US$ fürn E-Rad aus Carbon... ja neee is klar. Aber geil sieht es aus, keine Frage. Evtl. wird es ja günstiger, wenn man einen standard-LRS nimmt?


----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> 80.000 US$ fürn E-Rad aus Carbon... ja neee is klar. Aber geil sieht es aus, keine Frage. Evtl. wird es ja günstiger, wenn man einen standard-LRS nimmt?



eher unwahrscheinlich, der LRS kostet 12000 euro, wenn man das von den 60.000 euro für das komplette Bike abzieht bleiben fast 50.000 euro übrig - also viel günstiger ist da nicht 

außerdem sind E-Bikes ja ein ganz andere Geschichte, das geht ja dann schon in Richtung Motorrad, ist ja auch ein Elektromotor drin, dann kann man gleich eine Motocrossmaschine heranziehen, mit dem ursprünglichen Gedanken des bikens hat das jedenfalls nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Gearbox-Bike-Projekt von Vrock mit Horst-Link und der Besonderheit, daß es keine Kettenlängenänderung geben soll:



wo da die verbesserung sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft, ist im prinzip das ion st g-boxx 2 mit vereinfachter Kettenlinie, und mit dem Horst Link im bereich des Ausfallendes auf der kettenstrebenseite ist eine kettenlängenänderung unumgänglich, das wäre nur dann möglich, wenn man den drehpunkt in die nabenachse verschieben würde so wie es Trek bei einem FS-Bike macht


----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Weshalb die G-Boxx 2 bis zum Erscheinen der ursprünglich Anfang diesen Jahres angekündigten "Version 3.0" nicht weiter produziert wird, ist zwar verwunderlich, das ...



nein das ist nicht verwunderlich, denn sind mehr dieser G-Box 2 Dinger am Markt, desto mehr muss man warten und Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stellen, und wenn man sie aufgrund von Garantiebestimmungen austauschen muss, kann das sehr teuer werden, daher ist der Schritt für mich nicht verwunderlich sondern logische Konsequenz


----------



## luk! (27. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ist im prinzip das ion st g-boxx 2 mit vereinfachter Kettenlinie


Was meinst du mit "vereinfachter Kettenlinie"?


Peter446688 schrieb:


> mit dem Horst Link im bereich des Ausfallendes auf der kettenstrebenseite ist eine kettenlängenänderung unumgänglich


Auch wenn der virtuelle Drehpunkt immer im Drehpunkt des vorderen Kettenblattes des Sekundärtriebes liegt?
Außerdem liegt es soweit ich weiß in der Natur des "Horst-Links", dass er in der Kettenstrebe liegt.


----------



## richtig (27. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> wo da die verbesserung sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft, ist im prinzip das ion st g-boxx 2 mit vereinfachter Kettenlinie, und mit dem Horst Link im bereich des Ausfallendes auf der kettenstrebenseite ist eine kettenlängenänderung unumgänglich, das wäre nur dann möglich, wenn man den drehpunkt in die nabenachse verschieben würde so wie es Trek bei einem FS-Bike macht



Im Prinzip das ION ST Gboxx 2?
Erklär das mal bitte; kurz und knackig.


Mir ist eben was auf der Nicolai Seite aufgefallen: Ist beim ION G-Boxx 2010 der Hinterbau geändert und ne G-Boxx 1 reingemacht worden??? Sieht schick aus.








Grussascha


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> ... Mir ist eben was auf der Nicolai Seite aufgefallen: Ist beim ION G-Boxx 2010 der Hinterbau geändert und ne G-Boxx 1 reingemacht worden??? ...
> Grussascha


Is riddich, und kein Horst-Link mehr ...


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> wo da die verbesserung sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft, ist im prinzip das ion st g-boxx 2 mit vereinfachter Kettenlinie, und mit dem Horst Link im bereich des Ausfallendes auf der kettenstrebenseite ist eine kettenlängenänderung unumgänglich, das wäre nur dann möglich, wenn man den drehpunkt in die nabenachse verschieben würde so wie es Trek bei einem FS-Bike macht



Poste den Vorhalt doch am besten in den Ridemonkey-Thread, wo der Beitrag herstammt, ´mal schauen, was Vrock antwortet.


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> nein das ist nicht verwunderlich, denn sind mehr dieser G-Box 2 Dinger am Markt, desto mehr muss man warten und Ersatzteile zur Verfügung stellen, und wenn man sie aufgrund von Garantiebestimmungen austauschen muss, kann das sehr teuer werden, daher ist der Schritt für mich nicht verwunderlich sondern logische Konsequenz


Das hieße dann ... schnell noch die Reißleine gezogen? Gibt es bei UT tatsächlich solche eklatanten Probleme? Hier wurde ´mal (soweit ich mich erinnere) von zu weichem Material für Sperrklinken berichtet, die als Garantieleistung ausgetauscht wurden.

Vielleicht bringt ja die Version 3.0 den erhofften "Durchbruch"?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Das hieße dann ... schnell noch die Reißleine gezogen? Gibt es bei UT tatsächlich solche eklatanten Probleme? Hier wurde ´mal (soweit ich mich erinnere) von zu weichem Material für Sperrklinken berichtet, die als Garantieleistung ausgetauscht wurden.
> 
> Vielleicht bringt ja die Version 3.0 den erhofften "Durchbruch"?


das mit den zu weichen sperrklinken stimmte auch nur bis vor kurzem. bei uns im team sind härtere verbaut. das waren glaube ich aber auch so in etwa die letzten GB2 die raus gingen.


----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

luk! schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "vereinfachter Kettenlinie"?
> 
> Auch wenn der virtuelle Drehpunkt immer im Drehpunkt des vorderen Kettenblattes des Sekundärtriebes liegt?
> Außerdem liegt es soweit ich weiß in der Natur des "Horst-Links", dass er in der Kettenstrebe liegt.



ja das ist wohl nicht richtig heißen sollte es vereinfachte kettenführung, so hat es bei prototypen von G-boxx 2 bike ausgesehen, dann wurde die kettenführung immer komplizierter, erst ein horst link, dann wurde ein kettenspanner eingeführt und vorne gabs dann auch noch eine zusätzliche kettenführung


----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

richtig schrieb:


> Im Prinzip das ION ST Gboxx 2?
> Erklär das mal bitte; kurz und knackig.



na ja ich sehe das so, es geht doch hier hauptsächlich um die getriebebox, und ob der dämpfer jetzt am oberrohr oder unterrohr abgestützt ist, die druckstrebe am sattelrohr über einen umlenkhebel abgestützt wird oder an einem andern rahmenteil ist im prinzip egal, und dann hat man im prinzip das ion g-boxx 2 mit dem horst link, natürlichj ist es nicht das ion st, aber diese änderungen an dem bike sind nun wirklich nicht ein meilenstein in bezug auf ein wirklich gutes getriebebike




richtig schrieb:


> Mir ist eben was auf der Nicolai Seite aufgefallen: Ist beim ION G-Boxx 2010 der Hinterbau geändert und ne G-Boxx 1 reingemacht worden??? Sieht schick aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vermutlich das erste bild vom angekündigten nicolai nucleon e2, wobei da eben nicht nur die g-boxx 2 (wurde eingestellt) durch die g-box 1 ausgetauscht wurde, sondern auch noch der hinterbau wahrscheinlich aus produktionstechnischen gründen vom nucleon am übernommen, ob der jetzt exakt der gleiche ist, kann man da nicht sagen, eigentlich sollte da schon ein anderer rohrsatz verwendet werden, denn das hier ist ein WC DH-er, das nucleon am aber ein all mountain bis freeride - bike

also das bike wirkt jetzt mit G-boxx 1 optisch wesentlich leichter und ansprechender, als mit dem schwarzen unförmigen ding da unten dran und es heißt jetzt auch auf der seite von nicolai Nucleon E2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (27. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Das hieße dann ... schnell noch die Reißleine gezogen? Gibt es bei UT tatsächlich solche eklatanten Probleme? Hier wurde ´mal (soweit ich mich erinnere) von zu weichem Material für Sperrklinken berichtet, die als Garantieleistung ausgetauscht wurden.
> 
> Vielleicht bringt ja die Version 3.0 den erhofften "Durchbruch"?



das kann ich nicht sagen ob die da rießige probleme haben, aber konstruktionsbedingt dürfte es sehr schwer sein die 7 ketten in der g-boxx richtig zu spannen, dadurch hängen die ein wenig durch, was die langlebigkeit von kette und ritzel nicht erhöhen dürfte, weil die ketten nicht richtig in die zähne der ritzel greifen, ganz egal ob nun auf garantie oder im verkauf, man muss ersatzteile zur verfügung stellen, denn es dürfte äußerst schlecht sein, wenn es dann plötzlich heißen würde, für die g-boxx 2 gibt es kein ersatzteil mehr, wer würde dann noch die g-boxx 3 kaufen, sofern es sie je gibt

höchstwahrscheinlich werden die g-boxx 2 fahrer früher oder später umrüsten müssen, vielleicht wenn sie glück haben über ein vergünstigtes angebot für die g-boxx 3 mit dem g-con standard

mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele dieser G-Boxx 2-7 Getriebeeinheiten produziert und tatsächlich verkauft wurden, jedenfalls steht beim nucleon E2 dabei, dass das Ion st mit G-Boxx 2 kein verkaufsschlager war


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ... mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele dieser G-Boxx 2-7 Getriebeeinheiten produziert und tatsächlich verkauft wurden ...



... das würde mich auch interessieren. Auf diesem Foto einer Werksbesichtigung von AttitudeBikes vom 15.05.2009 sieht man zumindest ein gut gefülltes Regal ... 









Peter446688 schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls steht beim nucleon E2 dabei, dass das Ion st mit G-Boxx 2 kein verkaufsschlager war



Die Formulierung auf der neuen Nucleon E2-Microsite ist schon putzig, wobei das Gerät interessanterweise letztlich als Freerider und weniger als DHer deklariert wird.
_"... Das Nucleon E2 kombiniert nun die Performance und Zuverlässigkeit des G-Boxx 1 Systems mit den Stärken unseres Gravity-Primus Ion ST zu einem überlegenen, unverwüstlichen Extrem-Freerider."​_


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2010)

Mir gefällt das neue Nucleon erheblich besser als das alte. Nur das Gewicht hat sich überhaupt nicht gebessert. 8,7kg in Schwarz elox ohne Dämpfer, d.h. dann mit Dämpfer mit Ti-Feder ca. 9,5kg ! naja, immerhin mit Hinterradnabe.
"Extremfreerider" soll wohl das Gewicht kaschieren und suggerieren, dass man mit den 14 Gängen noch bergauf fahren kann.

Das Gedöns mit Horst Link halte ich übrigens für völlig überflüssig für einen Getriebedownhiller- oder freerider. Der Kettenzug war bei meinem GBoxx2 Pudel zwar vorhanden aber im Gelände völlig vernachlässigbar.
An so ein Sorgloskonzept wie ein Getriebebike einen Viergelenk- oder VPP-Hinterbau dranzubasteln, halte ich für mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> ... "Extremfreerider" soll wohl das Gewicht kaschieren und suggerieren [vorschützen ], dass man mit den 14 Gängen noch bergauf fahren kann. ...


Sehe ich auch so.



san_andreas schrieb:


> ... Das Gedöns mit Horst Link halte ich übrigens für völlig überflüssig für einen Getriebedownhiller- oder freerider. Der Kettenzug war bei meinem GBoxx2 Pudel zwar vorhanden aber im Gelände völlig vernachlässigbar.
> An so ein Sorgloskonzept wie ein Getriebebike einen Viergelenk- oder VPP-Hinterbau dranzubasteln, halte ich für mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


Vielleicht läßt sich K.N. ja noch zu einem SplitPivot verleiten ...


----------



## Wilhelm (28. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Peter446688 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wo da die verbesserung sein soll, ist mir schleierhaft, ist im prinzip das ion st g-boxx 2 mit vereinfachter Kettenlinie, und mit dem Horst Link im bereich des Ausfallendes auf der kettenstrebenseite ist eine kettenlängenänderung unumgänglich, das wäre nur dann möglich, wenn man den drehpunkt in die nabenachse verschieben würde so wie es Trek bei einem FS-Bike macht
> ...


Hier das Statement von Vrock zu der Frage:
"In my design the Horst Link was as close as possible to the wheel axle, and it was in Line with the Chainstays so the chain length didn't change much through the travel, it was only 0.01mm or something like that, It will affect chain tension a little but I was hoping that it didn't need a tensioner."​


----------



## mountainlion (28. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht läßt sich K.N. ja noch zu einem SplitPivot verleiten ...



Mit Split Pivot Ausfallenden kann man jedoch nicht die Achse nach hinten verschieben und damit die Kette spannen, wie es ja bei den Getriebe Bikes notwendig ist.


----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2010)

Dann wäre wieder irgendein Kettenspanner nötig.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. August 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man die Achse im Split Pivot oder gar das ganze Getriebe in einen Exzenter (denke: Tandem) stecken.
Im Split Pivot ist natürlich nicht viel Platz für einen Exzenter.. man könnte das Pivot eventuell größer konstruieren (und nimmt die Vorteile des überdimensionierten Lagers aber auch den Nachteil des höheren Gewichts in Kauf). 
Das Getriebe in einem Exzenter ist aber nicht sinnvoll, dann müsste man den Primärtrieb auch wieder neu spannen. Vielleicht könnte man die Gesamteinheit Getriebe/Primärtrieb "neigbar" montieren, wobei der Drehpunkt in der Kurbelachse liegt. Neigt man also die Box nach vorne, so wird der Sekundärtrieb gespannt.

Pures Brainstorming gerade, wenn ich irgendwo einen eklatanten Denkfehler habe möge man mich darauf hinweisen.

PS: Gibts da nicht eine exzentrische gelagerte Hinterradnabe (von White Industries oder so?) zum Ketten spannen? Diese HR-Nabe spannt soweit ich das sehe unabhängig von Rahmen oder Achsaufnahme. Das wäre die Lösung, steht aber sicherlich unter Patentschutz.


----------



## Wilhelm (29. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man die Achse im Split Pivot oder gar das ganze Getriebe in einen Exzenter (denke: Tandem) stecken.
> Im Split Pivot ist natürlich nicht viel Platz für einen Exzenter.. man könnte das Pivot eventuell größer konstruieren (und nimmt die Vorteile des überdimensionierten Lagers aber auch den Nachteil des höheren Gewichts in Kauf).
> Das Getriebe in einem Exzenter ist aber nicht sinnvoll, dann müsste man den Primärtrieb auch wieder neu spannen. Vielleicht könnte man die Gesamteinheit Getriebe/Primärtrieb "neigbar" montieren, wobei der Drehpunkt in der Kurbelachse liegt. Neigt man also die Box nach vorne, so wird der Sekundärtrieb gespannt.
> 
> ...



Die Idee mit einem Exzenter in Umgebung des Hinterachsdrehpunktes hatte ich 2007 auch schon, habe sie aber im Unterschied zu DW mit  SplitPivot (1/2/3/4) nicht zum Patent angemeldet :



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Bei Verwendung eines weitgehend dehnungsresistenten, carbonfaserarmierten, fein verrippten Zahnriemens (z.B. Fa. GATES) wäre der notwendige Verstellbereich kleiner als bei einer herkömmlichen Gliederkette, d.h. nur wenige Millimeter. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob diese minimale, erforderliche Änderung der effektiven Länge der Kettenstrebe die Hebelage (Position der Drucksteben, Anlenkwinkel Dämpfer ...) tatsächlich _signifikant_ beeinflussen würde. Ggf. bräuchte man zusätzlich zu einer längenverstellbaren Kettenstreben auch eine ebenso längenverstellbare Druckstrebe.
> Möglichkeiten, eine Längenverstellbatkeit von Ketten- und Druckstrebe zu realisieren, gibt es sicherlich viele, z.B. ähnlich wie bei einer Spurstange, mit einem Exzenter am Lagersitz (wie z.B. Exzentriker von Tr!ckstuff http://www.trickstuff.de/index.php?p=d110de1) etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Verwendung eines Zahnriemens, z.B. eines GATES CarbonDrive, stellt sich die Frage, ob man eine Spannvorrichtung überhaupt benötigt, vorausgesetzt, daß sich dieser aufgrund der Carbonfaserarmierung tatsächlich nicht längt.

Der "Inaugurator" des SplitPivot und inzwischen Inhaber der Patent-Rechte, DW, hatte ´mal geäußert, daß er dabei von Anfang an die Entwicklung hin zu Getriebe-Bikes "im Auge" gehabt habe, und damit sicherlich auch Ideen zur Lösung der Frage der Kettenspannung. Schließlich hatte er ja bereits 2003 gemeinsam mit KN die G-Boxx 1 entwickelt.

Eine DW-Lösung, allerdings mit dem Ziel einer Veränderung des Radstandes, sieht man auf Bildern des vor kurzem inoffiziell vorgestellten DeVINCI "Wilson DH", weches Ende 2010 mit SplitPivot kommt und eine übliche Kettengangschaltung besitzt.






Wenn man die Abbildung vergrößert, erkennt man an der Innenseite des Ausfallendes in der rechten Kettenstrebe, unmittelbar um die 12 mm Steckachse herum, einen austauschbaren Einsatz - eine simple, leichte und zugleich preisgünstige Lösung. Daß hier eine Radstandsänderung angestrebt ist sieht man auch an den insgesamt vier Aufnahmepunkten der Bremssattelaufnahme links im Bild.

DeVINCI bringt in der kommenden Saison eine ganze Palette von Bikes mit SpliPivot, ähnlich wie BERGAMONT. Bereits 2008 hatten die Hamburger ja Bikes mit SplitPivot vorgestellt, jedoch wegen der bis vor kurzem noch offenen Patentfrage (noch) nicht auf den Markt gebracht. Wenn das BERGAMONT BigAir G9 weiterentwickelt würde, könnte es das erste Getrieberad mit SplitPivot sein, wenn es denn die Probleme mit der SR SUNTOUR V-Boxx nicht mehr gäbe ...  

Eine relativ einfache - allerdings optisch nicht so elegante - Vorrichtung zur Kettenspannung bei einem Getriebebike wäre eine Spannrolle, wie sie schon ´mal von Falco MILLE 2008 im Zusammenhang mit der G-Boxx 2 bzw. dem Ion GB2 angesprochen wurde, jedoch nicht unter dem Aspekt der Kettenspannung, sondern der Einfederbewegung, wenn das Kettenblatt deutlich größer als das Ritzel ist. Das Problem wurde dann allerdings mit Einführung eines Horst-Links 2009 gelöst. Eine Spann- bzw. Umlenkrolle plant auch TrueScotsman bei seinem Getriebebikeprojekt einzusetzen, wiederum unter dem Anti-Squat-Aspekt.

Weiterhin frohes "Brainstorming"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Bei Verwendung eines Zahnriemens, z.B. eines GATES CarbonDrive, stellt sich die Frage, ob man eine Spannvorrichtung überhaupt benötigt, vorausgesetzt, daß sich dieser aufgrund der Carbonfaserarmierung tatsächlich nicht längt.



Vielleicht liege ich falsch: Ich denke nicht, dass es möglich ist, einen Rahmen so exakt herzustellen, dass der eingeplante Riemen einfach so exakt passt. Mal abgesehen von den Toleranzen von Zahnrädern und Ritzeln sowie Riemen selbst.. das haut doch nicht hin. Ich denke um einen Spannlösung kommt man nicht herum, selbst wenn sich ein Gates niemals längen sollte.




Wilhelm schrieb:


> Wenn man die Abbildung vergrößert, erkennt man an der Innenseite des Ausfallendes in der rechten Kettenstrebe, unmittelbar um die 12 mm Steckachse herum, einen austauschbaren Einsatz - eine simple, leichte und zugleich preisgünstige Lösung. Daß hier eine Radstandsänderung angestrebt ist sieht man auch an den insgesamt vier Aufnahmepunkten der Bremssattelaufnahme links im Bild.



Ok, das ist ein Ansatz. Ist es möglich die Einsätze so zu modifizieren, dass ein stufenlos verstellen zwecks Spannung möglich ist? Ich verstehe noch nicht ganz, wie diese Einsätze funktionieren.



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Eine relativ einfache - allerdings optisch nicht so elegante - Vorrichtung zur Kettenspannung bei einem Getriebebike wäre eine Spannrolle...



Klar, aber Spannrollen gehn gar nich  oder? 
Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag mit Eric's Eccentric ENO, gleich dazu passend der Bremssatteladapter. Die funktionsweise des Adapters kann man problemlos in den Rahmen integrieren und hat damit vollständige Bremsenkompatibilität.
Ich seh immer noch keinen Haken bei der Lösung. Fürs Getriebebike brauch man so oder so eine spezielle Hinterradnabe, also könnte sie auch den Exzenter beinhalten.



Wilhelm schrieb:


> Weiterhin frohes "Brainstorming"!


Wenns der Sache hilft ..


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (29. August 2010)

Sehr interessante Gedankenansätze! 

Wenn man das Split-Pivot verschiebbar konstruieren würde hebt es jedoch beim Verschieben (Kette spannen) den Hinterbau an (-> Dämpfer federt ein -> weniger Federweg). Je nach Auftreffwinkel der Druckstreben auf die Kettenstreben hebt sich der Hinterbau bei gleicher Split-Pivot-Verschiebung mehr oder weniger stark an.


Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...


----------



## Wilhelm (29. August 2010)

Wenn man - zumindest theoretisch - ganz ohne Riemenspannvorrichtung auskommen wollte, müßten sicherlich Rahmen und Zahnriemen und Ritzel sehr geringe Toleranzen haben. Wäre aber interessant zu klären, ob das umsetzbar ist, da man ohne weitere Veränderungen auskäme.  

Ich denke, daß die Einsätze in den Ausfallenden ähnlich funktionieren wie in manchen Kurbelarmen, die man auf diese Weise an unterschiedliche Kurbelarmlängen anpassen kann. Stufenlos verstellen kann man die nicht. Man würde dann eine ganze Reihe solcher Einsätze benötigen, um den Zahnriemen richtig spannen zu können. Andererseits müßte eine stufenlose Verstellung - wenn es nur die Kettenstrebe betrifft - schon machbar sein, wobei man letztlich den gesamten "Pivot" längs verschiebt (und damit die Geometrie etwas verändert. Die Frage ist, ob diese [geringe] Änderung von Belang oder zu vernachlässigen ist). Die Exzenter-Lösung um die Nabenachse herum ist sicherlich die aufwändigste.

Die WHITE-Exzenternabe (und der Bremsadapter) oder eine ähnliche Lösung wären nur dann geeignet, wenn diese eine hinreichende Zahnriemenspannung aufbauen könnte; ob diese das verkraftet, könnte man sicherlich abklären.

Richtig, Rolle sieht wirklich ... :kotz: ... aus.

Mal sehen, wie die Sache bei den ersten SplitPivot-Getriebebikes gelöst wird.


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Die WHITE-Exzenternabe (und der Bremsadapter) oder eine ähnliche Lösung wären nur dann geeignet, wenn diese eine hinreichende Zahnriemenspannung aufbauen könnte; ob diese das verkraftet, könnte man sicherlich abklären.



Wie meinst du das? Brauch man für den Riemen eine stärkere Spanneinrichtung als für eine Kette? Ich dachte das wäre direkt adaptierbar, da der Riemen ja letztlich die gleichen Kräfte übertragen muss, und davon hängt es ja ab ob so ein Exzenter funktioniert.
Was ich meine: Bei einem horizontalen Ausfaller ist ja auch nicht die Ketten an sich das Problem, sondern die Kraft mit der man sie belastet, was dazu führen kann, dass die Nabe in einem solchen Ausfallende verrutschen kann.
Genau für den Einsatzzweck ist ja aber die White-Nabe gemacht, sollte also funktionieren.

@Klobobobberle: Das Problem wäre doch lösbar mit einem entsprechend einstellbarem Umlenkhebel. Also wenn das Split Pivot nach hinten verschoben wird, wird gleichzeitig der Verbindungspunkt der Druckstreben am Umlenkhebel weiter nach unten verlagert. Verständlich was ich meine?


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Brauch man für den Riemen eine stärkere Spanneinrichtung als für eine Kette? Ich dachte das wäre direkt adaptierbar, da der Riemen ja letztlich die gleichen Kräfte übertragen muss, und davon hängt es ja ab ob so ein Exzenter funktioniert.
> Was ich meine: Bei einem horizontalen Ausfaller ist ja auch nicht die Ketten an sich das Problem, sondern die Kraft mit der man sie belastet, was dazu führen kann, dass die Nabe in einem solchen Ausfallende verrutschen kann.
> Genau für den Einsatzzweck ist ja aber die White-Nabe gemacht, sollte also funktionieren. ...



Habe ich verstanden. Es es allerdings tatsächlich so, daß ein GATES-Zahnriemen stärker gespannt sein muß als eine Kette, d.h. die Belastung u.a. für die Exzenternabe (Lager) wäre größer als für denjenigen Einsatzzweck (Kette), für welchen sie ausgelegt wurde. Wenn man auf die deutsche GATES-Seite schaut, dann scheinen die Knaben die Frage der besonderen Belastungen insbes. auf den Rahmen im Zusammenhang mit der Riemenspannung auch sehr genau zu nehmen (1/2/3).


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Gedankenansätze!
> 
> Wenn man das Split-Pivot verschiebbar konstruieren würde hebt es jedoch beim Verschieben (Kette spannen) den Hinterbau an (-> Dämpfer federt ein -> weniger Federweg). Je nach Auftreffwinkel der Druckstreben auf die Kettenstreben hebt sich der Hinterbau bei gleicher Split-Pivot-Verschiebung mehr oder weniger stark an.
> 
> ...



Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob diese Änderungen - insbes. bei Einsatz eines Riemens - aufgrund des nur ganz geringen Verstellweges am Ausfallende in der Praxis nicht vernachlässigbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

@KloBoBBerLe
Im übrigen finde ich IMHO, daß die Skizzen von Leonardo da Vinci auch nicht besser aussahen.


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

Hier ein ganz neues Getriebe aus Sturgart (Stichwort "Stuttgart 21" ), vielleicht das Teil, welches neulich von andi.f.1809 gesichtet wurde,



andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> hi
> als ich am stuttgarter hbf auf einen zug gewartet hab,hab ich dort ein HT mit einem getriebe gesehen.
> als ich den besitzer darauf angesprochen hab was für ein hersteller das sei,durfte er mir keine auskunft
> darüber geben.er meinte nur dies sei ein prototyp und wird erst an der eurobike vorgestellt(in der nähe
> ...





andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> also das getriebe war im tretlager hatte halt nur größere dimensionen. also nicht so wie die gboxx eher so wie  die letzten beiden  fotos von oben. eher so in der art von der hammerschmiedt kurbel nur dass das getriebe im rahmen war und sich nicht mitbewegete also das gehäuse zuminderst.
> naja ein foto wär jetzt schon ganz praktisch



*PINION P-1*










*PINION P-1 Getriebeschaltung*

18 voll nutzbare Gänge ohne Überschneidungen.

Konstante Gangsprünge mit einer optimalen Abstufung von 11,5 % von Gang zu Gang.

Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis: 634 %. Das ist einzigartig und übertrifft alle anderen Fahrradschaltungen.

Wartungsfreie Konstruktion. Unempfindlich gegenüber Umwelteinflüssen wie Schmutz, Wasser, Schlamm, Sand, Ästen, ...

Keine abstehenden Schaltungsbauteile. Schlußss mit abgerissenen Schaltwerken, verbogenen Kettenrädern und abspringenden Ketten.

Das Getriebe ist extrem kompakt. Gepaart mit einem kleinen Kettenrad ergibt sich eine enorme Bodenfreiheit.

Lage in der Fahrradmitte + leichtes Hinterrad mit nur einem Ritzel = maximale Fahrdynamik. Für vollgefederte Fahrräder bedeutet das ein spontaneres Ansprechen der Federung und mehr Grip.

Schalten ohne Probleme: Hochschalten unter Last, Herunterschalten unter Teillast, Schalten im Stand.

In jedem Fahrzustand ist ein Gang eingelegt. Auch während des Schaltens. Leertreten gibt es nicht. Versprochen und patentiert.

Die von uns entwickelte OSG-Zahnrad-Tech-nologie ermöglicht einen besonders hohen Wirkungsgrad des Getriebes.

Q-Faktor: 178 mm




*Von der Idee zum Produkt*

Dass Kettenschaltungen neben Vorteilen auch Nachteile haben, ist offensichtlich. Dass Nabenschaltungen neben ihren Vorteilen Nachteile haben, wird niemand bestreiten. Die Suche nach Verbesserungen der Fahrradschaltung ist fast so alt wie das Fahrrad selbst. Unsere Suche war also nicht neu. Aber gefunden haben wir etwas Neues. Etwas revolutionär Neues.

Angefangen hat es mit der Idee zu einer perfekten Fahrradschaltung. Wie einige historische Ideen hat auch unsere ihre Reise auf einer Serviette begonnen. Das war im Jahr 2006.

In den vier Jahren Entwicklungszeit haben wir an unserer Idee gefeilt. Haben unermüdlich Details optimiert, Varianten verworfen, Prototypen gebaut und auf eigens entwickelten Prüfständen getestet. Neben zahlreichen Feldtests mit mehreren Getrieben war die bislang schwerste Bewährungsprobe die erfolgreiche Himalaya-Überquerung im Sommer 2010.

Dieser Härtetest unserer Pinion Getriebe-schaltung hat gezeigt, dass alle theoretischen Vorteile der Konstruktion verwirklicht werden konnten. Wir scheuen uns nicht zu sagen, dass eine neue Ära der Fahrradschaltung bevorsteht. Vom Prototyp zur Serie braucht es nicht mehr lange. Das Warten lohnt sich.

Christoph Lermen und Michael Schmitz
Geschäftsführer Pinion GmbH
Stuttgart im September 2010




Auf der *Eurobike* 2010 sind die Jungs anwesend.



Artikel aus *Spiegel 35/2010*: "Uhrwerk am Tretlager":

"*Uhrwerk am Tretlager*

Zwei junge Ingenieure entwickelten ein neuartiges Fahrradgetriebe. Es ähnelt dem von Automobilen und verspricht beachtliche technische Vorteile.

An vielen Fronten haben deutsche Fahrzeugbauer Terrain an die Konkurrenz aus Japan verloren. Auf kaum einem Sektor aber waren die Verluste so gründlich wie in diesem: Fahrradschaltungen.

Nur Oldtimer-Velos verfügen noch über die hakeligen Dreigang-Hebelwerke Marke Sachs. Den Weltmarkt beherrscht ein Unternehmen aus der Nähe von Osaka. Nahezu alle Fahrräder auf der Welt werden inzwischen mit Schaltungen von Shimano ausgeliefert.

Dass jemand diese Marktmacht noch einmal brechen könnte, ist schwer vorstellbar. Wohl aber gibt es Raum für technische Verbesserungen.

Auf der Fachmesse Eurobike in Friedrichshafen wird in dieser Woche ein Branchenneuling Beachtung finden, dessen Fahrradgetriebe alle bisherigen Konstruktionen an technischer Finesse übertreffen soll.

Anders als bei fast allen handelsüblichen Ketten- oder Nabenschaltungen wird das Getriebe der Stuttgarter Firma Pinion nicht im oder am Hinterrad eingebaut, sondern wie ein komplexes Uhrwerk um das Tretlager herum platziert.

Die Anordnung entspricht der beim Motorrad und soll ein altes Dilemma des Fahrradbaus beseitigen. Bislang schien es unmöglich, einen robusten, wartungsfreien Ersatz für die verschmutzungs- und störanfällige Kettenschaltung zu finden, ohne sich dabei erhebliche technische Nachteile einzuhandeln.

Die einzige Alternative mit annähernd vergleichbarem Übersetzungsspektrum ist bislang die Nabenschaltung. Zahnradkonvolute mit bis zu 14 Gängen werden inzwischen wetterfest in die Nabe integriert, erhöhen jedoch das Gewicht des Antriebsrads und machen das Gefährt dadurch träge.

Zwar gab es schon vor Jahrzehnten Versuche, das Getriebe am Tretlager anzuordnen. Das sagenhafte Mutaped etwa, ein Schweizer Dreigang-Räderwerk, wurde per Rücktritt geschaltet. Doch keine dieser Konstruktionen erfüllte bisher die Voraussetzungen für sportliches Radeln: geringes Gewicht, kleines Volumen und dazu eine möglichst hohe Anzahl von Gängen.

Das Pinion-Konstrukt dagegen ist ausgesprochen kompakt und mit knapp 2,5 Kilogramm auch relativ leicht. Es verfügt über 18 Gänge und liegt mit einer Spreizung der Übersetzungsverhältnisse von 634 Prozent auf dem Niveau von Profi-Mountainbikes.

Pinion ist ein Greenhorn der Fahrradtechnik. Die Firma mit Sitz im Stuttgarter Stadtteil Feuerbach existiert seit knapp zwei Jahren und besteht im Wesentlichen aus den zwei jungen Ingenieuren Michael Schmitz und Christoph Lermen.

Die Idee für ihr Fahrradgetriebe ersannen sie während ihrer Zeit als Werkstudenten im Entwicklungszentrum des Sportwagenherstellers Porsche.

Und so trägt das Konstrukt auch erkennbar die Handschrift der Kraftfahrzeugtechnik.

In dem Aluminiumgehäuse stecken zwei hintereinandergeschaltete Stirnradsätze, einer mit sechs und einer mit drei Übersetzungsstufen, was zusammen 18 Gänge ergibt. Vor allem aber handelt es sich dabei tatsächlich um 18 unterschiedliche, sequentiell und auch im Stand durchschaltbare Übersetzungsverhältnisse, anders als bei Kettenschaltungen, wo nur während der Fahrt geschaltet werden kann und diverse Zahnradpaarungen dasselbe Verhältnis ergeben.

Das Pinion-Getriebe wird zweifellos die Hauptattraktion der Friedrichshafener Zweiradmesse sein  und etliche Fragen aufwerfen, zuvörderst jene nach dem Preis. Noch ist Pinion nicht im Handel. Schmitz, der Wirtschaftsingenieur im Team, hält Produktionskosten knapp oberhalb der besten Nabenschaltungen für möglich.

Zunächst aber muss noch eine Hürde genommen werden: Das Pinion-Schaltwerk braucht einen speziellen Fahrrad rahmen, an dessen unterem Knotenpunk das Gehäuse angeschraubt wird. Bishe fertigte nur der Hersteller Endorfin, ein Hochpreisproduzent aus der Pfalz, einige Einzelstücke. Im Serienbau, schätzt des sen Geschäftsführer Alexander Marke wäre der Rahmen für Pinion-Getriebe nur etwa 20 Euro teurer.

Die wichtigste Frage, jene nach der Robustheit, brauchen die Stuttgarter nicht zu fürchten. Fahrradantriebe haben bei kräftigen, abrupten Pedaltritten Drehmomente von 200 Newtonmetern auszustehen, ähnlich hoch wie im Antriebsstrang von Mittelklassewagen.

Im Untergeschoss des Stuttgarter Konstruktionsbüros steht ein Belastungsprüfstand, an dem schon einige Prototypen des Pinion-Räderwerks zu Bruch gingen.

Das serienreife Produkt soll im kommenden Frühjahr verfügbar sein und dann über eine Standfestigkeit von gut 60000 Kilometern verfügen.

Eine exotische Feuertaufe erlebte eines der Vorserienexemplare in diesem Jahr auf einer Himalaja-Tour des Extremradlers Felix Fröhlich. Auf 1500 Kilometer Strecke überwand er 24000 Höhenmeter und kehrte mit einem eindrucksvoll verschlissenen Gefährt zurück. Die Federgabel musste erneuert werden. Das Getriebe lief tadellos."



Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt.


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

Aus der *BSN*:

30.08.10 | 10:34 h 	  
Redaktion: kg

Bikes 
*Endorfin: »Flow«-Fullys und Pinion-Schaltgetriebe*
Die Eurobike 2010 steht vor der Tür, und der pfälzische Bike-Hersteller Endorfin aus Hauenstein hat für das Produktjahr 2011 einige ausgesprochen interessante News im Köcher.





Das Endorfin Flow Konzept 
© Vau.Zett PR

Zum einen kommt die komplette Eigenentwicklung »Flow« jetzt in Serie. Zur Verfügung stehen für die Flow-Linie Bikes mit 140, 165 und 180 Millimetern Federweg. Das innovative Federungssystem ist patentiert und nennt sich »Counter Balanced Linkage« (CBL). 

Eine weitere Neuheit stellt das weltweit erste Hardtail mit Pinion-Schaltgetriebe dar. Eckdaten: 18 Gänge, Gewicht 2,5 Kilo, im Rahmen integriert. Das »Pinion 1« ist laut Endorfin ein wahres Meisterwerk der Feinmechanik, made in Germany. 18 gleichmäßig abgestimmte Gänge in einer in Tretlagerhöhe angebrachten Getriebebox sind genau das, worauf viele Biker seit Jahren warten. 

Ob es sich bei dieser Neuheit tatsächlich um »die Zukunft des Mountainbikes« handelt, wie die entsprechende Pressemeldung verspricht, kann man am Besuchertag herausfinden in *Halle A2, Stand 113*. 

(Quelle: PM Endorfin  Vau.Zett PR)


Die *PINION*-Leute stehen also am *ENDORPHIN*-Stand, wie es andi.f.1809 bereits sagte.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hier ein ganz neues Getriebe aus Sturgart (Stichwort "Stuttgart 21" ), vielleicht das Teil, welches neulich von andi.f.1809 gesichtet wurde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das muß eine Schaltungs Ente sein.

Doppel


G.


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2010)

Schaut sehr gut aus ! Wenns wirklich kommt sehr nice !


----------



## Ge!st (30. August 2010)

Das wäre ja einfach nur HAMMER GEIL... *so ein teil haben will*


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (30. August 2010)

Hoffentlich baut uns Kalle da was Schönes drum herum...


----------



## tfj77 (30. August 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> die getriebebikes sind tot es leben die getriebebikes....




na da kommt freude auf  die rohloff für den tretlagerbereich

http://v3.espacenet.com/publication...=A1&FT=D&date=20100701&DB=EPODOC&locale=de_at

gruß tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> tfj77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *die getriebebikes sind tot es leben die getriebebikes....*
> ...



Das nenne ich Weitblick und ... saubere Recherche! 
Na denn schieß ´mal wieder feine Fotos auf der paneuropäischen Velocipedmusterschau!

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Xiper (30. August 2010)

Sehr gute Beiträge hier! Aber diese Patentsprache ist wirklich nicht zum aushalten, da kriegt man ja nach 10 Seiten schon eine Panne.
Das Konzept und die Umsetzung gefallen mir sehr. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2010)

Also scheint es nach Kalles vorübergehendem Ausstieg weiterzugehen ! Ich freu mich auf die ersten Rahmen !


----------



## Wilhelm (30. August 2010)

Da die beiden Erfinder Christoph LERMEN und Michael SCHMITZ lt. SPIEGEL 35/2010 vormals Werksstudenten im Entwicklungszentrum der Firma "Ferry Nachfahren & Co." waren, ausgewiesenermaßen wirklich pfiffig sind und das Pinion-Getriebe "ganz zufällig" auch unter Last (!) schaltbar sein soll, haben sie in die Schaltbox vielleicht dieses hier inkludiert:
*PDK* (= *P*ORSCHE *D*oppel* K*orn) 
[yt=PDK (PORSCHE Doppel ... Dings ... ihr wißt schon)]aSD0CKgk_NE?fs[/yt]

Auch nicht schlecht:
[yt=PORSCHE R&D Center]Y756tF6gR5E?fs[/yt]​


----------



## san_andreas (30. August 2010)

Mir egal, wo es herkommt ! Hoffentlich funzt es ! Da wird sich der Kalle aber bbisserl am Kopf kratzen wie die das so kompakt hinbekommen.


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mir egal, wo es herkommt ! Hoffentlich funzt es ! Da wird sich der Kalle aber bbisserl am Kopf kratzen wie die das so kompakt hinbekommen.


Naja, wenn man die PINION ein bißchen aufbläst, bekommt man ´se vielleicht auch in das Gehäuse der G-Boxx 2 hinein  ... und keiner sieht von außen, was hinnen steckt ... 

Böses Gedankengut schnell wieder vergessen! 

Bin dennoch mächtig gespannt auf die G-Boxx 3, ärlisch.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Da die beiden Erfinder Christoph LERMEN und Michael SCHMITZ lt. SPIEGEL 35/2010 vormals Werksstudenten im Entwicklungszentrum der Firma "Ferry Nachfahren & Co." waren, ausgewiesenermaßen wirklich pfiffig sind und das Pinion-Getriebe "ganz zufällig" auch unter Last (!) schaltbar sein soll,


...ähm, bist Du JEMALS ein Rad mit Gboxx2 gefahren? Die funktioniert nämlich vom Schaltvorgang her genauso, wie von den Pinion-Jungs beschrieben. Hochschalten unter Vollast, runterschalten unter Teillast. Mehr bieten die da also auch nicht. Man warte ab und geniesse... Noch müssen die beweisen, dass das Ding mehr als nur einen kleineren Formfaktor hat. Dauerhaltbarkeit? Achja, Himalaya... nun gut. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ...ähm, bist Du JEMALS ein Rad mit Gboxx2 gefahren? Die funktioniert nämlich vom Schaltvorgang her genauso, wie von den Pinion-Jungs beschrieben. Hochschalten unter Vollast, runterschalten unter Teillast. Mehr bieten die da also auch nicht. Man warte ab und geniesse... Noch müssen die beweisen, dass das Ding mehr als nur einen kleineren Formfaktor hat. Dauerhaltbarkeit? Achja, Himalaya... nun gut. Warten wir es ab.


Richtig, an der Funktion der G-Boxx 2 gibt es nichts zu meckern, feinstes German Engineering, ist nur groß und schwer. Doch wer weiß, ob bei den im SPIEGEL-Artikel angegebenen < 2,5 kg auch die Kurbelarme dabei sind ...
Das angegebene Gesamtübersetzungsverhältnis von 634 % macht die PINION insbes. für die weitverbreitete Bergauf- und Allesfahrfraktion interessant.

Mal schauen, was das Teil hält, Versuch macht kluch ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. August 2010)

Verdammt! Das sieht stark nach einem Speedhub-Killer aus! Bin grad total aus dem Häuschen.

Und ich leiste mir grad ein Helius.. vielleicht sollte ich doch noch ein Jahr warten


----------



## Peter446688 (31. August 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ...ähm, bist Du JEMALS ein Rad mit Gboxx2 gefahren? Die funktioniert nämlich vom Schaltvorgang her genauso, wie von den Pinion-Jungs beschrieben. Hochschalten unter Vollast, runterschalten unter Teillast. Mehr bieten die da also auch nicht. Man warte ab und geniesse... Noch müssen die beweisen, dass das Ding mehr als nur einen kleineren Formfaktor hat. Dauerhaltbarkeit? Achja, Himalaya... nun gut. Warten wir es ab.



nichts für ungut, aber es ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied, ob man zwischen 7 ketten und ritzelpaaren schaltet, oder ob man ein 18 gang planetengetriebe (18 ritzelpaare und 18 ketten sind da vermutlich nicht verbaut) hat, das ist schon ganz was anderes, außerdem was bringt im DH eine Schaltung, die unter last funktioniert?? relativ wenig, da man sowieso nur berg ab fährt

dieses ding ist ja für touren und marathonbikes entwickelt worden, also auch fürs bergauffahren und da ist schalten unter last schon was ganz anderes, wobei man derzeit natürlich recht wenig über die technische qualität sagen kann und haltbarkeit, denn es ist ja recht wenig über das innenleben auf der herstellerseite beschrieben, man weiß nichts über die steuerung, ist es ein drehgriffschalthebel, geht auch ein triggerschalthebel, funktioniert es hydraulisch oder über kabel, sind es 2 kabel oder eines, muss man die kabel auch so umständlich wechseln und stückeln, wie bei der rohloff, das gewicht ist auch unklar und was darin alles enthalten ist

aber selbst wenn man die kurbeln zu den 2,5kg masse dazu rechnen muss, also noch mal 500 bis 600g, ist die getriebeeinheit um vieles leichter als die derzeitig erhältlichen getriebepakete

mit einem normalen Alurahmen wie einem Helius RC mit 2,5kg sind dann locker rahmensets unter 6 kg machbar und dann ist das schon eine feine sache, unter der voraussetzung dass das ding wirklich funktioniert, der beweis fehlt ja noch - es klingt schon stark nach der berühmtberüchtigten "eierlegende wollmilchsau" (18 Gänge, fast 650% Übersetzungsverhältnis, 2,5kg, kompakt, sauber verarbeitet, ansprechendes Äußeres, verschiedene farben, schalten unter last, fast wie weihnachten, neujahr und ostern zusammen) aber denken wir mal positiv und hoffen das allerbeste, denn die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## wolfi_1 (31. August 2010)

Na dann sehen wir mal was da kommt und ob es wirklich auf 60.000 km  standfest ist. 18 Gänge sind ja schon mal ein Wort ...

Was mir an dem Teil besser gefällt als an der GB-1 von Kalle ist die komplette Kapselung und dadurch wirklich 'Wartungsfrei'
Zudem ist das Ritzel auf der richtigen Seite.

Auf der anderen Seite wird man durch die Konstruktion des Ritzels auf der Kurbelachse den Drehpunkt für den Hinterbau nicht wie auf der GB1 realisieren können.  Das heisst dann wieder Kettenspanner ;(

Fürs Hardtail, an dem das Teil jetzt erprobt wurde,  sehe ich (ausser der größeren Übersetzungsbandbreite) keine großen Vorteile gegenüber der Rohloff. Zumal die Rohloff im Paket eher leichter und deutlich preiswerter ist, in fast jeden Rahmen passt und > 100.000 km Haltbarkeit hat.

Eine Spannvorrichtung (verschiebbare Ausfaller) für den Ausgleich der Kettenlängung ist wie bei jedem Kettenantrieb erforderlich.

Bin auch auf den Wirkungsgrad des Getriebes gespannt.

Hat schon jemand was gehört wie das Teil geschaltet wird ? (Twister, Drehdriff ... ???)

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (31. August 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Da die beiden Erfinder Christoph LERMEN und Michael SCHMITZ lt. SPIEGEL 35/2010 vormals Werksstudenten im Entwicklungszentrum der Firma "Ferry Nachfahren & Co." waren, ausgewiesenermaßen wirklich pfiffig sind und das Pinion-Getriebe "ganz zufällig" auch unter Last (!) schaltbar sein soll, haben sie in die Schaltbox vielleicht dieses hier inkludiert:
> *PDK* (= *P*ORSCHE *D*oppel* K*orn)
> [yt=PDK (PORSCHE Doppel ... Dings ... ihr wißt schon)]aSD0CKgk_NE?fs[/yt]​




Besser nicht !
Hab da einige Spezis die mit Ihrem DKG (VW) nicht glücklich sind.

lg
Wolfgang​


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> nichts für ungut, aber es ist schon ein gewaltiger unterschied, ob man zwischen 7 ketten und ritzelpaaren schaltet, oder ob man ein 18 gang planetengetriebe (18 ritzelpaare und 18 ketten sind da vermutlich nicht verbaut) hat, das ist schon ganz was anderes, außerdem was bringt im DH eine Schaltung, die unter last funktioniert?? relativ wenig, da man sowieso nur berg ab fährt


du bist anscheinend noch nicht richtig downhill gefahren. es ist ein riesengrosser vorteil der gboxx2, dass sie sich beim schalten unter vollast treten lässt. man kann nämlich exzellent damit beschleunigen und den antritt lückenlos und geschmeidig in vortrieb umsetzen. sauber vom start weg zu beschleunigen oder aus kurven heraus zu beschleunigen ist wichtig beim dh. mit kettenschaltung und trigger kann man lange nicht so mühelos und ohne fühlbare unterbrechung der kraftübertragung durch die gänge gleiten.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (31. August 2010)

In der Patentschrift sieht es nach 6 direkten Zahnradübersetzungen mit drei zuschaltbaren, verschiedenübersetzten Vorgelegen aus (logischerweise keine Planetengetriebe). Die Ansteuerung wird wohl laut Beschreibung über eine hydraulische Rastung der Sperrklinken gelöst. Die Hydraulikkanäle sind mit den umlaufenden Nuten der Welle verbunden, deshalb können die Hydraulikzylinder in jeder Rotationsposition mit Druck beaufschlagt und somit die Rastgabel geschaltet werden. Die Kraftübertragung auf das Abtriebs-Kettenblatt geschieht über eine Hohlwelle, welche durch ein Planetengetriebe von außen angetrieben wird, oder? So wie ich das sehe geht ein Seilzug zum Schaltgriff, der dann vor der Getriebebox über eine Spindel einen Hydraulikzylinder bewegt, welcher wiederum über eine Leitung die Sperrklingen ansteuert.

Hoch interessant!


----------



## Peter446688 (31. August 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> In der Patentschrift sieht es .....
> 
> Hoch interessant!




hast du da einen link zu der patentschrift???


----------



## stasi (31. August 2010)

link


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. August 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> lern doch mal zuerst sinnerfasend lesen, verdrehe nicht den sinn anderer postings, und wenn du schon beispiele anführst dann bitte mit hersteller- und modellangabe, und lies und zitiere nicht teilweise sondern vollständig, nicht immer das wichtige weglassen oder weglöschen
> 
> auch das zitieren und dazwischen antworten funktioniert anders, da könnte man geisse codes kopieren und an entsprechender stelle einfügen - wäre übersichtlicher




In diesem Ton diskutiere nicht mit dir. Sorry das ist unter meinem Niveau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mir egal, wo es herkommt ! Hoffentlich funzt es ! Da wird sich der Kalle aber bbisserl am Kopf kratzen wie die das so kompakt hinbekommen.



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, daÃ Kalle von dem jetzt prÃ¤sentierten PINION wirklich Ã¼berrascht ist. Es kÃ¶nnte ja gerade ein/der Grund sein, weshalb er uns die G-Boxx 3 nun erst 2011 vorstellen mÃ¶chte. Noch im Januar 2010 hatte er eine ganz anderslautende Agenda* genannt. Dann will er uns vielleicht gleich das neue G-Boxx 3-Getriebe + elektrischer Schaltung (!) prÃ¤sentieren. Diese Hoffnung finde ich gar nicht abwegig, wenn man bedenkt, daÃ es einerseits bereits auf der Eurobike 2007 entsprechende Exponate gab, das Projekt einer elektrischen Schaltung fÃ¼r die G-Boxx 2 von HaveFaith mit SPOOKY BIKES wohl gute Fortschritte** macht, dieser sich auf explizite Nachfrage momentan sehr bedeckt hÃ¤lt und andererseits Kalle*** vor kurzem selbst geÃ¤uÃert hat, daÃ er ohnehin mit ElektrizitÃ¤tsrÃ¤dern befaÃt ist.

Ist alles Spekulatius, aber man weiÃ nie ... 


*) Interview mit dem *Singletrack Mountain Bike Magazine* â*Five minutes with: Kalle Nicolai â¦*â Ã¼ber die G-Boxx 3 mit Trigger-Shiftern (13. Januar 2010): âThere are many interesting new projects in the pipeline. For example, we are working hard on a more lightweight G-BOXX-3 with trigger shifters, and we would would love to finish this in April 2010 in order for our racers to have the ability to test it in the 2010 season.â

**) SuspectDevice, SPOOKY BIKES (17. Januar 2010): "The electronics package is showing *darn good reliability* so far compared to the g1 protos apparently- I know he raced it at Fontana last weekend quite successfully. Obviously it isn't completely production ready."

***) "Es wird einen Technologiesprung zur G-BOXX-3 geben ... "​


Hier ein paar Erinnerungen an die Eurobike 2007, denen wir hoffentlich bald in der einen oder anderen weiterentwickelten Form wieder begegnen werden:


----------



## Wilhelm (31. August 2010)

"Den Nicolai Rahmen wird es optional auch mit *speziell abgestimmtem Double Barrel* Dämpfer von Cane Creek geben ... "

Schaltzugführung des Nucleon E2 - im Unterschied zum Nucleon AM - wieder ohne Servobox am Unterrohr, Seilzugsplitter - klapperfrei - gummiummantelt.


----------



## sluette (1. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Schaltzugführung des [URL="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/3/7/3/8/_/large/NucleonE2.PNG"]Nucleon E2[/URL] - im Unterschied zum [URL="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/3/7/3/8/_/large/NucleonAM.PNG"]Nucleon AM[/URL] - wieder ohne Servobox am Unterrohr, Seilzugsplitter - klapperfrei - gummiummantelt.[/quote]
> 
> thomas (bikebauer) hat an seinem nucleon AM auch keine servobox mehr, kann man dann bei ihm wohl als prototyp bewerten.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> "Den Nicolai Rahmen wird es optional auch mit *speziell abgestimmtem Double Barrel* Dämpfer von Cane Creek geben ... "
> 
> Schaltzugführung des Nucleon E2 - im Unterschied zum Nucleon AM - wieder ohne Servobox am Unterrohr, Seilzugsplitter - klapperfrei - gummiummantelt.



@Willhelm: Hast du keine versteckte Waage in der Tasche wenn du durch die Hallen läufst
Konntest du das Rad mal anheben und dir eine Meinung bilden, bzw. wars ein ahhaa Effekt in irgendeine Richtung.

G.


----------



## baiano (1. September 2010)

Das Nucleon E2 schaut schon sehr geil aus. Ich hoffe das ein etwas leichterer Aufbau als beim Evo möglich wäre. Zwischen 19-19,5 kg wäre doch eine feine Sache. Wobei die Fotos nicht sofort diesen Anschein erwecken, aber mal abwarten wo die Waage stehen bleibt. 

Grussfelix


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2010)

*frisch von der eurobike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/ghost-e-ndure-electric-eurobike-2010.html*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. September 2010)

:kotz:

(den Smilie wollte ich schon immer mal posten)


----------



## UweC (1. September 2010)

Zum Thema Pinion: Habe mich selbst seit einiger Zeit mit der Aufgabe "Getriebe im Tretlager integriert" befasst und kann nach einem ersten Blick in die Patentschrift nur sagen: Hut ab! Auch wenn ich noch etwas Zeit brauche, um die Konstruktion im Detail zu verstehen, finde ich dieses Getriebe im höchsten Maße bemerkenswert. Es bleiben für mich zwar noch Fragen wie maximal möglicher Achsdurchmesser, Gewichtsangabe mit oder ohne Kurbelarme und Schalthebel, Wirkungsgrad; aber darüber hinaus scheint mir diese Konstruktion ein deutlicher Fortschritt gegenüber allen bisherigen Konstruktionen mit z.B. integriertem Rohloff-Getriebe zu sein. Ich brenne auf weitere Informationen. Sehr gut gemacht!!!


----------



## Wilhelm (1. September 2010)

Nach dem Versuch, die Patentschrift zu lesen und zu verstehen, hatte ich letzte Nacht diesen Traum:





... dann hörte ich eine Stimme, die "PINION" gerufen hat. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich das deuten soll und habe schon den ganzen Tag versucht, Sigmund FREUD telefonisch zu erreichen ...


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2010)

machs wie der gute Siggi

nimm Koks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (1. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Willhelm: Hast du keine versteckte Waage in der Tasche wenn du durch die Hallen läufst
> Konntest du das Rad mal anheben und dir eine Meinung bilden, bzw. wars ein ahhaa Effekt in irgendeine Richtung.
> 
> G.


@LB Jörch: Bin leider nicht in FH .


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> @LB Jörch: Bin leider nicht in FH .



Oh...da hatte ich einen Denkfehler
Diese Jahr wäre ich auch gerne mal unten, sind doch einige Dinge die man mal anfassen möchte Ausgestellt

G.


----------



## tfj77 (1. September 2010)

hallo leute
mein erster weg  heute.....na klar A2 113 was ich hier erblicken konnnte war genial das pinion getriebe war in einem bike verbaut und mann konnte das teil auf einer walze testen. hier einige infos:

das angegebene gewicht von 2,6 kg bezieht sich auf die box ohne kurbeln
die ansteuerung erfolgt über einen doppelzug und einen drehgriff (kein rohloff griff) bitte nicht gleich wieder jammern ob es einem trigger geben wird DENN ein schnelles durchschalten vom niedrigsten zum höchsten gang ist nur mit einem drehgriff möglich.
im abtriebsritzel ist ein freilauf untergebacht um an der hinterradnabe den freilauf einzusparen.
es wird ein einschweißfäßteil für rahmen geben an das die box drangeschraubt wird.
der g-con standart wird vorerst nicht angestrebt da die pinion box einfach zu klein ist.
hot chilli hat ein fully mit box und endorphine hat ein hardtail drum rum gebaut.
im frühsommer 2011 sollen die ersten boxen für div. rahmenhersteller bereitstehen.
die jungs am stand waren sehr freundlich und das interesse war gewaltig.

habe das getiebe auch auf der walze getestet und es schaltet butterweich, keine mahlwerk a la suntour v-boxx es schaltet sich ähnlich dem gboxx2 getiebe kurze lastwechsel beim herunterschalten sind nötig, aber es macht fast den anschein eines stufenlossen getiebes, das kann natürlich auch an der walze liegen, ich bin begeistert!!!!

ansonsten schaut es für "getriebebikefetischisten" eher schlecht aus

suntour weiß nicht wo das getiebebike derzeit ist.....im katalog 2011 ist es noch verteten!!!
msc aus spanien hat heuer keines am start, bergamont auch nicht.
das nox getriebebike konnte ich auch nicht finden einzig dragomir bikes hat ein vboxx bike ausgestellt.

bilder folgen @ picasa

morgen geht die suche weiter....

tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (1. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh...da hatte ich einen Denkfehler
> Diese Jahr wäre ich auch gerne mal unten, sind doch einige *Dinge* die man *mal anfassen möchte* Ausgestellt
> 
> G.


... *Dinge* ... ? ... *mal anfassen möchte* ... ?  ........................ ?


----------



## Wilhelm (1. September 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> mein erster weg  heute.....na klar A2 113 was ich hier erblicken konnnte war genial das pinion getriebe war in einem bike verbaut und mann konnte das teil auf einer walze testen. hier einige infos:
> 
> das angegebene gewicht von 2,6 kg bezieht sich auf die box ohne kurbeln
> ...



Vielen Dank für diesen Kurzbericht tfj77! Das PINION-Getriebe wird uns demnach noch viel Freude bereiten?

Schau doch bitte, wie die Lage an Kalle´s Stand aussieht (Version 3.0 ... ).


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2010)

*PINION-Schnappschüsse von tfj77** (24x), ENDORFIN (12x) und **LIGHT-BIKES (2x) ** mit allerbestem Dank (!)**:*


*Das Standmodell*:










*Die gefräste Halterung als Einschweißteil *(zum Einlaminieren in Carbonrahmen?)*:*













*Der Drehschaltgriff*:
















*Die Box im ENDORFIN-Hardtail*:






























http://www.endorfinbikes.de/gallery/image_6.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*Die Box im HOT CHILLI-Fully*:





























*Das Testmuster* (Himalaya-Trekkingrad?)*:*







*Action, please* (spin as spin can **)*:*


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. September 2010)

Kettenspanner am Fully ;(
Dann brauchts früher oder später auch eine Kettenführung damit die Kette dort bleibt wo sie sein soll ;((

Der Freilauf hätte besser in die HR-Nabe gehört. 
Wieso muss der ganze Kettenstrang mitlaufen wenn ich es laufen lassen möchte ?

Das ist zum aktuellen Stand für mich ein Grund pro Nicolai G-boxx1, zumal die beiden 2011er Nucleon Modelle wirklich wie aus einem Guss wirken.
Da hat das Team von Nicolai gute Arbeit geleistet.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (2. September 2010)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Bilder, tfj77 und Wilhelm! 

Nunja, fÃ¼r so eine Neuentwicklung scheint es doch schon ziemlich ausgereift zu sein. Ein paar Optimierungen gibt es immer, doch selbst der Drehgriff macht (bis auf den billig wirkenden "pinion"-Aufkleber) einen relativ haltbaren Eindruck.

Jetzt werden Preise und der Î· interessant... Das Gewicht mÃ¼sste man mal mit einer Nicolai-Rohloffbox vergleichen kÃ¶nnen.

Edit: Was mich etwas stÃ¶rt ist der fehlende Freilauf in der Hinterradnabe. Die Kette wÃ¼rde beim antriebslosen Rollen dauerhaft mitlaufen und die wertvolle kinetische Bewegungsenergie in ReibungswÃ¤rme umwandeln...  Dann lieber den Freilauf *nur* in der Hinterradnabe.


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2010)

Auch G-Boxx 1 und G-Boxx 2 haben "freilauflose" Hinterradnaben mit permanent mitlaufender Kette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (2. September 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Kettenspanner am Fully ;(
> Dann brauchts früher oder später auch eine Kettenführung damit die Kette dort bleibt wo sie sein soll ;((



jedes FS Bike mit herkömmlicher Kettenschaltung hat einen Kettenspanner beim Schaltwerk und auch nur Freerider und DH bikes haben Kettenführungen, CC-Bikes brauchen das für normal nicht



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Der Freilauf hätte besser in die HR-Nabe gehört.
> Wieso muss der ganze Kettenstrang mitlaufen wenn ich es laufen lassen möchte ?



das ist bei der Rohloff inkl Freilauf in der G-Boxx 1 auch nicht anders, bei den Nicolai Nucleons mit G-Boxx 1 läuft der Sekundärantrieb somit auch immer mit



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das ist zum aktuellen Stand für mich ein Grund pro Nicolai G-boxx1, zumal die beiden 2011er Nucleon Modelle wirklich wie aus einem Guss wirken.
> Da hat das Team von Nicolai gute Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> Gruss
> Wolfgang



na ja beide haben die 5 jahre alte g-boxx1 drin, die mit über 4,5kg fast um 50% mehr wiegt als das pinion system, das pinion getriebe liegt da mit gut 3kg inkl. kurbeln doch merklich darunter, außerdem ist das noch ein vorserie, da ändert sich immer was zur serie, und wie rahmenbauer das ding einbauen ist ja auch noch nicht 100% klar, am besten wäre wenn man den inneren teil es gehäuses komplett einschweißen würde, das getriebe einbauen würde und dann die deckel links und rechts an das gesamte einschweißteil schrauben könnte, so wie bei der g-boxx1, das einzige problem dabei, beim schweißen verzieht sich das immer ein wenig, aber sonst wäre das die sauberste lösung

aber dieses kompakte getriebe dürfte das ende für den g-con standard bedeuten, der sich eigentlich nie wirklich durchgesetzt hat


----------



## Ge!st (2. September 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder Wilhelm 

Beim Endorfin sieht man sehr schön das die Pinion-Getriebebox wirklich schön kompakt ist und dabei auch noch 18 Gänge bietet. Nach den ganzen Informationen zu urteilen, dürfte Pinion damit die Getreibetechnologie im Bikebereich auf eine neue Evolutionsstufe hieven


----------



## UweC (2. September 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die uns hier mit neuen Bildern und Infos von der Messe füttern. Dass das Gewicht von 2,5 kg ohne Kurbeln gemessen wurde, dämpft meine Euphorie ein wenig. Auch das der Kettentrieb beim Rollen mitgeschleppt wird, finde ich nicht gut. Aber das ist etwas, was mit geringem Aufwand geändert werden kann, also darf gehofft werden. Ich habe mich gestern mal durch die Patentschriften gearbeitet (ja, mehrere, denn die Jungs haben zu diesem Thema doch tatsächlich bereits 3 Patente angemeldet!). Wen es interessiert: Es handelt sich um ein rückkehrendes, zweistufiges Stirnradgetriebe. Auf der Tretlagerwelle sitzen 6 Zahnräder (fest verbunden), welche 6 entsprechende Zahnräder auf einer zweiten Welle, einer sogenannten Vorgelegewelle, antreiben (im Bild in Höhe der Pfeilspitze). Die Zahnräder auf der Vorgelegewelle können sich auf dieser zunächst frei drehen. Außerdem trägt diese Welle noch 3 weitere Zahnräder, die sich ebenfalls frei drehen können. Sie treiben eine Hohlwelle an, welche drehbar auf der Tretlagerwelle gelagert ist. Die Hohlwelle trägt drehstarr ebenfalls 3 Zahnräder, sowie außerhalb des Getriebegehäuses das Abtriebsritzel. Um nun einen Gang einzulegen, muss eines der 6 Zahnräder des Getriebes Tretlagerwelle - Vorgelegewelle, sowie ein Zahnrad des Getriebes Vorgelegewelle - Hohlwelle drehfest mit der Vorgelegewelle verbunden werden. Es stehen damit 6 * 3 = 18 verschiedene Kombinationen = Gänge zur Verfügung. Das erste Getriebe realisiert 6 aufeinanderfolgende Gänge, das zweite 3 große Stufen.

Insgesamt ein echter Schritt vorwärts.


----------



## Ge!st (2. September 2010)

2,5 kg ohne Kurbelarme (mit dürften es so um 2,8 kg sein) das ist doch schon ganz ordentlich für die erste Version. Da geht sicher noch was, so auf die schnelle würden mir z.B. Kurbelarme aus Carbon und leichtere Seitenplatten einfallen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. September 2010)

Super! Danke für all die Infos.

So wie das aussieht, könnte man doch alle möglichen Kombinationen mehr oder weniger einfach realisieren? Sprich 6*2 oder 7*2 Gänge. Denn ich denke die über 600% Übersetzung brauch schlicht nicht jeder. Gerade mit der 6*2-Variante könnte man wohl weiteres Volumen und Gewicht einsparen. Vielleicht sogar eine 5*2-Variante für die Bergabfraktion.

Das Gewicht finde ich persönlich schon sensationell. Man muss ja bedenken, dass das alles dann mittig im Rahmen sitzt und man ein wahnsinnig leichtes Hinterrad bekommt.

Das Pinion löst ein ganz heftiges haben-will aus 
Aber ich denke die Einstiegspreise werden jenseits meines Budgets liegen.


----------



## urvi (2. September 2010)

Laut Aussage der Jungs im aktuellem SPIEGEL soll die Box Anfang bis Mitte des nächsten Jahres marktreif sein und der Preis wohl etwas über dem der besten, derzeitlich erhältlichen Nabenschaltung liegen.
Somit müssen wohl mit 1000 bis 1500 EUR gerechnet werden, dann hoffentlich fürs Gesamtsystem mit entsprechendem Hinterrad exklusive des Rahmens versteht sich.

Man darf gespannt sein....


urvi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torquemada (2. September 2010)

ist das ein Rohloff-Kettenspanner am Hot Chili?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2010)

torquemada schrieb:


> ist das ein Rohloff-Kettenspanner am Hot Chili?



Ja, ein Rohloff Dh.

G.


----------



## Peter446688 (2. September 2010)

urvi schrieb:


> Laut Aussage der Jungs im aktuellem SPIEGEL soll die Box Anfang bis Mitte des nächsten Jahres marktreif sein und der Preis wohl etwas über dem der besten, derzeitlich erhältlichen Nabenschaltung liegen.
> Somit müssen wohl mit 2000 bis 2500 EUR gerechnet werden, dann hoffentlich fürs Gesamtsystem mit entsprechendem Hinterrad exklusive des Rahmens versteht sich.
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein....
> ...



wie kommst du denn auf diese beträge??

die rohloff kostet so um die 900, also kostet die box um die 1100 bis 1200 (das wäre schon 1/3 mehr als die rohloff) dann die alukurbeln noch 300 dann komme ich auf 1400 bis 1500 euro nicht auf 2000 bis 2500, da wäre das getriebe praktisch unverkäuflich


----------



## Peter446688 (2. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Super! Danke für all die Infos.
> 
> So wie das aussieht, könnte man doch alle möglichen Kombinationen mehr oder weniger einfach realisieren? Sprich 6*2 oder 7*2 Gänge. Denn ich denke die über 600% Übersetzung brauch schlicht nicht jeder. Gerade mit der 6*2-Variante könnte man wohl weiteres Volumen und Gewicht einsparen. Vielleicht sogar eine 5*2-Variante für die Bergabfraktion.



also so einfach dürfte das nicht sein, denn wenn man da einfach ein ritzel raus nimmt, dann fehlt einem ja eine bandbreite des übersetzungsverhältnisses, das ja jetzt schön abgestuft über die 18 gänge vorhanden ist und man mit 3x6 18 gänge zur verfügung hat

das grundprinzip kann man schon übernehmen, aber das wird dann ein ganz neues getriebe

wenn man eine andere übersetzung und gangabstufung haben will, dann muss man das gesamte getriebe neu durchrechnen, da braucht man ganz andere ritzel, das ist ja das problem der getriebe gegenüber der kettenschaltung, man ist einfach nicht flexibel, was die abstufung anbelangt


----------



## wolfi_1 (2. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> jedes FS Bike mit herkömmlicher Kettenschaltung hat einen Kettenspanner beim Schaltwerk und auch nur Freerider und DH bikes haben Kettenführungen, CC-Bikes brauchen das für normal nicht



Die beiden aktuellen Nucleons haben keinen Kettenspanner nötig, was ich gut finde.

Mein Argon Fr mit Rohloff ist auch ohne Kettenspanner unterwegs.

Selbst als mein Helius noch als CC (mit 140mm Federweg) aufgebaut war, musste ich die Kette regelmäßig wieder auflegen wenn ich auf meinen heimischen Trails unterwegs war. Daher -> KeFü ! oder noch besser keine KeFü nötig zu haben !



Peter446688 schrieb:


> das ist bei der Rohloff inkl Freilauf in der G-Boxx 1 auch nicht anders, bei den Nicolai Nucleons mit G-Boxx 1 läuft der Sekundärantrieb somit auch immer mit



Das war mir so nicht bekannt. Vermutlich ist das eine Maßnahme um das Gewicht noch zu drücken. (In der G-Boxx Rohloff ist ja schon ein Freilauf drin)



Peter446688 schrieb:


> na ja beide haben die 5 jahre alte g-boxx1 drin, die mit über 4,5kg fast um 50% mehr wiegt als das pinion system, das pinion getriebe liegt da mit gut 3kg inkl. kurbeln doch merklich darunter, außerdem ist das noch ein vorserie, da ändert sich immer was zur serie, und wie rahmenbauer das ding einbauen ist ja auch noch nicht 100% klar, am besten wäre wenn man den inneren teil es gehäuses komplett einschweißen würde, das getriebe einbauen würde und dann die deckel links und rechts an das gesamte einschweißteil schrauben könnte, so wie bei der g-boxx1, das einzige problem dabei, beim schweißen verzieht sich das immer ein wenig, aber sonst wäre das die sauberste lösung



Ich denke nicht, dass die Pinion noch merklich leichter wird.
Die Kurbeln schlagen auch mit 440 bis 500 gramm zusätzlich auf die Waage. Das Teil sollte dann bei 3,1 bis 3,2 kg rauskommen.
Und die Integration in den Rahmen bzw. in das Federungskonzept spielt auch eine entscheidende Rolle. 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> aber dieses kompakte getriebe dürfte das ende für den g-con standard bedeuten, der sich eigentlich nie wirklich durchgesetzt hat



Mal sehen was kommt. 

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## urvi (2. September 2010)

@Peter446688

Argh!
..."Rechenfehler" meinerseits...meinte natürlich 1000 bis 1500 EUR, vielleicht noch etwas darüber.

Sorry dafür!


urvi


----------



## Testmaen (2. September 2010)

Habe eben zufällig noch folgendes Rad in der Galerie von TFJ77 entdeckt. Sieht sehr interessant aus. Weiß da jemand näheres zu ?


----------



## tfj77 (2. September 2010)

hab mich heute mal über die g-boxx 3 informiert:

laut khn soll die g-boxx 3:
ein ganzes stück kleiner werden aber gcon standart behalten.
einige ketten sollen eingespart werden???
teilweise technik der 2er boxx verbaut werden UND die eigentliche überraschung der einsatzbereich soll weiter der DH bereich bleiben
möglicherweise nächste eurobike vorgestellt werden.

mehr konnte ich leider nicht in erfahrung bringen.

die diskussion über pinion hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen hier gehts um nicolai und ut. hab selbst auch fälschlicherweise hier gepostet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237550&page=17

tfj77


----------



## Wilhelm (2. September 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> hab mich heute mal über die g-boxx 3 informiert:
> 
> laut khn soll die g-boxx 3:
> ein ganzes stück kleiner werden aber gcon standart behalten.
> ...


Falls sich K.N.´s neues Getriebe (G-Boxx 3) tatsächlich auf den Einsatzbereich DH beschränken sollte, dann hätte er seine ursprünglichen Ziele geändert, oder es kommt für eine andere Zielgruppe ein ganz anderes Getriebe (G-Boxx 4 ... ). Wenn es tatsächlich bei DH bleiben sollte und die PINION den Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber der G-Boxx 1 beibehält, dann könnte man mutmaßen, daß es eine Aufteilung des Fahrradgetriebemarktes nach Zielgruppe/Einsatzbereich geben wird:

PINION - Tour, XC, ... AM (FR)?
NICOLAI/UT - DH?


----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> das pinion 18 gang getriebe wurde heute vom altmeister *joe breeze* persönlich getestet der am stand auftauchte, die boys von pinion waren milde gesagt etwas perplex. nach einer testfahrt zeigte er sich sehr angetan!!!!
> 
> canyon hat eine dreigangnabe am start und FSA hat still und leise ein gegenstück zur hammerschmith entwickelt, vorerst nur für citybikes.
> 
> ...


Auf der Interbike in Las Vegas 2004 hatte der gute Joe BREEZE Kalle NICOLAI´s ersten "Nucleon TFR"-Prototypen mit G-Boxx 1 (mit Hinterbauschwinge aus vier 4-Kantrohren und links durchgeführter Sekundärkette) "getestet" und war ebenso sehr angetan. Wie sich die Zeiten ändern. Jetzt kommen die US-Gurus doch öfter ´mal nach Europa, gern auch zur Eurobike ..............................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2010)

Kalle stellt u.a. das "Nucleon AM" und das "Nucleon E2" vor:


----------



## wolfi_1 (3. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Auch G-Boxx 1 und G-Boxx 2 haben "freilauflose" Hinterradnaben mit permanent mitlaufender Kette!



Ist das wirklich so ?

Bei der Pinion sieht man  am ende des Videos, dass da sehr wohl ein Freilauf in der Nabe ist.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/4952103276/

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so ?
> 
> Bei der Pinion sieht man am ende des Videos, dass da sehr wohl ein Freilauf in der Nabe ist.
> 
> ...


Es ist so, ganz sicher.


----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2010)




----------



## Peter446688 (3. September 2010)

na das   klingt ja nicht gerade euphorisch wie der firmenchef das getriebebike   vorstellt und information auch gleich null

    die g-boxx 3 also frühestens nächstes jahr, wenn das in ähnlicher weise   abläuft, wie beim nucleon amx, dann wird das nichts werden, das wurde auch   angekündigt mit mehr enthusiasmus als das hier und verschwand dann auf   nimmerwiedersehen

ich frage mich auch warum nicolai nicht zumindest für die eigenen bikes die b-boxx in kleinserie baut, denn die hammerschmitt sieht einfach nicht wertig aus, da helfen auch bling bling alu eloxalteile nichts

    zum e-bike sage ich nur, alles muss man der öffentlichkeit nun wirklich   nicht zeigen, denn das ist im jahre 2010 nun wirklich nicht zeitgemäß, wenn   man bedenkt was da andere im köcher haben, dann gute nacht, hätte man so was   vor 2005 vorgestellt ok, aber jetzt - schon sehr fraglich das ganze, wenn   man ab jetzt noch mindestens 1 wahrscheinlich mehr als 2 jahre bis zur   serienreife braucht - da ist der zug dann schon wahrscheinlich abgefahren

    es dürfte für nicolai auch schwer sein, in allen bereichen tätig zu sein,   da fehlen einfach die kapazitäten und man fängt alles irgendwie an, und   nichts wird wirklich zu ende durchgespielt, sei es die getriebebikes mit der g-boxx 1, dann eigene getriebe oder   dieses e-bike, elektromotoren gibt es zur genüge und auch akkus müssen   zugekauft werden, das kann man nicht neu erfinden, also wo liegt da das   problem?

    hanebrink (sieht cool aus)
http://www.greenspeed.us/hanebrink_all-terrain_bike.html
http://fortunehanebrink.com/
    [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPm7mVuTZMU"]YouTube- fortune HANEBRINK[/nomedia]

    ktm http://www.ktm-bikes.at/de/e-bike/index.php, 
3Element eSpire   http://3-element.com/, 
pg bikes http://www.pg-bikes.com/epages/PGBikes.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/PGBikes/Products/BT-01   (gibts auch billiger) und viele andere sind da wesentlich weiter

all die holen sich dieses "elektro know how" von außerhalb und bauen es in ihre räder ein, anders ist das auch nicht zu machen, keiner kann alles allein oder zu zweit


----------



## Testmaen (3. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> na das   klingt ja nicht gerade euphorisch wie der firmenchef das getriebebike   vorstellt und information auch gleich null


 
Wenigstens präsentiert hier mal der Chef selbst. Das "richtige" IBC-Video (sorry Guru ) kommt ja noch und da wirst sicherlich auch du informationsgesättigt.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch warum nicolai nicht zumindest für die eigenen bikes die b-boxx in kleinserie baut, denn die hammerschmitt sieht einfach nicht wertig aus, da helfen auch bling bling alu eloxalteile nichts



Spass kostet, wie man so schön sagt. Irgendwer muss die Sache ja auch erstmal finanzieren. Wenn Nicolai das auf dem bestehendem Maschinenpark realisieren könnte, hätten sie das schon längst getan, so groß wie ihr die nationale und auch internationale Nachfrage ist/war. 

Und nicht jeder würde auch eine Bboxx am Nicolai fahren wollen, von daher würde es keinen Sinn machen sie nur für eigene Rahmen anzubieten.



Peter446688 schrieb:


> zum e-bike sage ich nur, alles muss man der öffentlichkeit nun wirklich   nicht zeigen, denn das ist im jahre 2010 nun wirklich nicht zeitgemäß, wenn   man bedenkt was da andere im köcher haben, dann gute nacht, hätte man so was   vor 2005 vorgestellt ok, aber jetzt - schon sehr fraglich das ganze, wenn   man ab jetzt noch mindestens 1 wahrscheinlich mehr als 2 jahre bis zur   serienreife braucht - da ist der zug dann schon wahrscheinlich abgefahren


 
Warum das denn nicht ? Wieviele Hersteller zeigen denn Prototypen, um a) ihre F&E-Fähigkeiten zu zeigen und b) das Interesse abzuklopfen ... ?!


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> also so einfach dürfte das nicht sein, denn wenn man da einfach ein ritzel raus nimmt, dann fehlt einem ja eine bandbreite des übersetzungsverhältnisses, das ja jetzt schön abgestuft über die 18 gänge vorhanden ist und man mit 3x6 18 gänge zur verfügung hat
> 
> das grundprinzip kann man schon übernehmen, aber das wird dann ein ganz neues getriebe
> 
> wenn man eine andere übersetzung und gangabstufung haben will, dann muss man das gesamte getriebe neu durchrechnen, da braucht man ganz andere ritzel, das ist ja das problem der getriebe gegenüber der kettenschaltung, man ist einfach nicht flexibel, was die abstufung anbelangt



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Also natürlich ist das hier keine 3x9-Kettenschaltung wo man einfach die Ritzel und Kettenblätter durcheinander werfen kann wie man möchte. Aber stell dir vor man lässt einfach ein Zahnrad in der letzten Stufe weg: 6*2 für Weightweenies und Racer die keine 600% brauchen.
Auch die Abstufung der ersten Übersetzung ist recht einfach modifizierbar. Das sind ja "einfach nur" 6 Zahnradkombinationen. Die kann man doch einfach enger abstufen und hat damit was DH-tauglich. 
Was ich meine: Das ist kein Planetengetriebe bei dem die Änderung eines Bauteils nicht möglich ist ohne alle anderen Übersetzungsstufen gleichzeitig mitzuverändern. Hier scheint es doch durchaus möglich einfach ein Zahnradpaar wegzulassen oder zu vergrößern/verkleinern. Natürlich müsste man ein bisschen rechnen um sinnvolle Gangsprünge hinzukommen, aber das traue ich den Jungs zu, und zwar aus dem Handgelenk 

Ich meine ja nicht, dass es da einfach Zahnräder zum selber modifizieren für den Endkunden geben soll  Aber es wäre wohl möglich ohne völlige Neuentwicklung ein P-2, P-3, P-DH,  etc anzubieten, vorrausgesetzt die Zielgruppe ist vorhanden. Und das alles innerhalb desselen "Pinion-Standards" bezüglich Rahmenverbindung.

---------------

Was KH Nicolai da mit dem Elektro-Freerider will kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Pedelec-Straßenräder für Pendler und körperlich eingeschränkte sind eine Sache, Elektro-Krücken für _Sportler_ eine ganz, ganz andere. Schade, dass er sich mit sowas aufhält.


----------



## Peter446688 (3. September 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wenigstens präsentiert hier mal der Chef selbst. Das "richtige" IBC-Video (sorry Guru ) kommt ja noch und da wirst sicherlich auch du informationsgesättigt.



es geht ja nur darum wie wenig man zu dem angeblichen lieblingsbike zu sagen hat das ist aufschlussreich



Testmaen schrieb:


> Spass kostet, wie man so schön sagt. Irgendwer muss die Sache ja auch erstmal finanzieren. Wenn Nicolai das auf dem bestehendem Maschinenpark realisieren könnte, hätten sie das schon längst getan, so groß wie ihr die nationale und auch internationale Nachfrage ist/war.
> 
> Und nicht jeder würde auch eine Bboxx am Nicolai fahren wollen, von daher würde es keinen Sinn machen sie nur für eigene Rahmen anzubieten.



ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben dass sie hunderte bauen sollen, sondern 50 stück würden da sicher für die eigenen bikes erst mal reichen, darum sollte das schon möglich sein



Testmaen schrieb:


> Warum das denn nicht ? Wieviele Hersteller zeigen denn Prototypen, um a) ihre F&E-Fähigkeiten zu zeigen und b) das Interesse abzuklopfen ... ?!



warum?? weil dieses monster mehr die inkompetenz als wirkliche kompetenz aufzeigt, und da wird es sie wahrscheinlich wieder wuzeln, weil zu zweit kann man nicht das schaffen, wofür andere hersteller ein ganzes team an leuten einsetzen, noch dazu machen die beiden ja nicht nur e-bikes, sondern getriebe und noch anderes auch für nicolai gilt, der tag hat nur 24h


----------



## Peter446688 (3. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was KH Nicolai da mit dem Elektro-Freerider will kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Pedelec-Straßenräder für Pendler und körperlich eingeschränkte sind eine Sache, Elektro-Krücken für _Sportler_ eine ganz, ganz andere. Schade, dass er sich mit sowas aufhält.



na ja er will wie er sagt, dass eben auch dh-biker von liften unabhängig werden und mal berg auf fahren können, aber jetzt wiegen die aktuellen getriebebikes schon 20 kg, sehr leichte e-bikes aus carbon über 20kg die alu dh getriebebikes dürften dann bei weit über 30kg liegen - bringt also wenig außerdem fährt man ja bike, weil man sich körperlich betätigen will, sonst kann man gleich eine motocrossmaschine kaufen, die gibts übrigens zum preis von einem nucleon e2 rahmenset aber komplett und die funktionieren uneingeschränkt, so ein schweres teil ist ja auch nicht mehr angenehm zum berg ab fahren

die wollen alles in eigenregie machen und verfransen sich laufend, wären sie bei der g-boxx 1 geblieben hätten die optimiert, dann wären sie weiter, aber getriebe bauen, getriebebikes bauen, jetzt auch noch e-bikes bauen und das in dem kleinen team, das wird wohl nichts werden

übermut tut selten gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuschi (3. September 2010)

mittlerweile hat jeder kapiert, dass du scheibar einmal ein traumatisches erlebnis mit nocolai (vielleicht dein feind aus dem kindergarten) gehabt hast und seitdem versuchst die firma so gut es geht schlecht zu machen. ich bedaure auch sehr, dass du offenbar arbeitslos bist weil du ständig so lange postings verfassen kannst. es sei noch gesagt, dass die steuern die nocolai bezahlt dein HARZ4 sichern.

des weiteren hast du die arbumente zum e-bike nicht verstanden. motoren und akkus gibt es aber daraus wird nicht sofort ein e-bike. ich schreibe es für dich noch einmal nachdem du das video nicht aufmerksam angesehen hast: es geht hier hauptsächlich um die steuerung und diese wird vermutlich in zusammenarbeit mit universitäten entwickelt werden. nicht hinter allem stecken nur die 2 ingenieuere.

ps: bitte kauf dir ein leben


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ... von liften unabhängig werden...weil man sich körperlich betätigen will...


Du hast ausgesprochen was ich meinte. Wenn man mal im Park ist und Lifte benutzt, ok, aber generell bleibt auch Downhill immer noch Radsport. Und wenn mans nicht mehr fahren kann muss man eben schieben. Wo bleibt die viel beworbene Männlichkeit der Bigbike-Fahrer denn da sonst plötzlich? Schwitzen gehört dazu 



Peter446688 schrieb:


> die wollen alles in eigenregie machen und verfransen sich laufend, wären sie bei der g-boxx 1 geblieben hätten die optimiert, dann wären sie weiter, aber getriebe bauen, getriebebikes bauen, jetzt auch noch e-bikes bauen und das in dem kleinen team, das wird wohl nichts werden


Na, KHN ist auch Geschäftsmann genug und wird das Ruder schon rumreissen wenn das N-Schiff in Schieflage gerät. Wenns voran gehen soll passieren auch Fehler. Ich hoffe nur, dass er zwischendurch die Pinion-kompatiblen Rahmen nicht vergisst


----------



## Peter446688 (3. September 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> mittlerweile hat jeder kapiert, dass du scheibar einmal ein traumatisches erlebnis mit nocolai (vielleicht dein feind aus dem kindergarten) gehabt hast und seitdem versuchst die firma so gut es geht schlecht zu machen. ich bedaure auch sehr, dass du offenbar arbeitslos bist weil du ständig so lange postings verfassen kannst. es sei noch gesagt, dass die steuern die nocolai bezahlt dein HARZ4 sichern.
> 
> des weiteren hast du die arbumente zum e-bike nicht verstanden. motoren und akkus gibt es aber daraus wird nicht sofort ein e-bike. ich schreibe es für dich noch einmal nachdem du das video nicht aufmerksam angesehen hast: es geht hier hauptsächlich um die steuerung und diese wird vermutlich in zusammenarbeit mit universitäten entwickelt werden. nicht hinter allem stecken nur die 2 ingenieuere.
> 
> ps: bitte kauf dir ein leben




na da muss ich ein weltbild von dir zerstören, es gibt menschen, die nicht jeden tag von 8 bis 12 und 13 bis 17 uhr arbeiten, es geht auch anders, außerdem selbst wenn ich arbeistlos wäre, würde ich nicht harz 4 erhalten bin nämlich kein deutscher bundesbürger, und nur zur info wir haben mit die niedrigste arbeitslosenquote in der eu und extrem viel deutsche kommen zu uns zum arbeiten aber es leben unterstellungen und vorurteile nicht umsonst ist sarazzin ja ein deutscher, der die deutsche sprache nicht richtig beherrscht, aber über andere lästert
schon klar, dass du der meinung bist dass ein längeres posting mit mehreren argumenten eine stundenlange arbeit bedeutet, für mich ist das in 2 bis 3 minuten erledigt, aber das ist wieder eine andere geschichte

und schon wieder "vermutlich" (nix genaues weiß er nicht) wird was mit entwickelt, ich schreibe nur das gibt es schon alles, mit der steuerung, denn es gibt schon e-bikes auf dem markt, also gibt es systeme, die das schon gelöst haben, also elektromotor, getriebe, steuerung und so weiter und so weiter aber manche machen gern alles doppelt, aber nicht unbedingt besser
außerdem was soll den da für eine steuerung notwendig sein?? wenn einem die luft am anstieg ausgeht, dann braucht man halt ein knopferl, damit man den elektromotor zuschalten kann, oder ist das für nicolaifahrer auch zu viel, dass sie das selbst einschätzen können und dann ist noch ein regler für die leistungssteigerung des e-motors notwendig, also das dürfte es in jedem halbwegs sortierten bastlermarkt geben

übrigens was trägt dein posting zum thema bei?? außer unterstellungen absolut gar nichts


----------



## 1st_Parma (3. September 2010)

wuschi schrieb:


> mittlerweile hat jeder kapiert, dass du scheibar einmal ein traumatisches erlebnis mit nocolai (vielleicht dein feind aus dem kindergarten) gehabt hast und seitdem versuchst die firma so gut es geht schlecht zu machen. ich bedaure auch sehr, dass du offenbar arbeitslos bist weil du ständig so lange postings verfassen kannst. es sei noch gesagt, dass die steuern die nocolai bezahlt dein HARZ4 sichern.
> 
> des weiteren hast du die arbumente zum e-bike nicht verstanden. motoren und akkus gibt es aber daraus wird nicht sofort ein e-bike. ich schreibe es für dich noch einmal nachdem du das video nicht aufmerksam angesehen hast: es geht hier hauptsächlich um die steuerung und diese wird vermutlich in zusammenarbeit mit universitäten entwickelt werden. nicht hinter allem stecken nur die 2 ingenieuere.
> 
> ps: bitte kauf dir ein leben


 
Es heißt "Nicolai" und "Hartz 4". 
Bitte kauf dir eine Tüte "Deutsch".


----------



## oldrizzo (3. September 2010)

@ peter:...irgendwo auf dem weg ging die interpunktion verloren, aber sonst stichhaltig argumentiert. auch der vergleich mit sarazzin, treffend und nahe am thema.


----------



## tfj77 (3. September 2010)

......der thread titel ist falsch......

hab erst heute erfahren das falco mille seit fast einem jahr nicht mehr bei nicolai arbeitet, wo ist er hingewandert?????

auch der nette herr der letztes jahr noch als mitentwickler der g-boxx2 am ut stand die leute informiert hat, hat sich neu kleider angezugen - er hat zu dt swiss gewechselt!!!


tfj77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (3. September 2010)

tfj77 schrieb:


> ......der thread titel ist falsch......
> 
> hab erst heute erfahren das falco mille seit fast einem jahr nicht mehr bei nicolai arbeitet, wo ist er hingewandert?????
> 
> ...



Er ist nach
D-31039 RHEDEN, Schloßstraße 1,​"rübergemacht" und  betreibt dort eine eigene Firma  
Falco MILLE Dipl.-Des.*
Text & Konzept.​


*) _das "Des." steht in diesem Zusammenhang für "Deserteur", weil er NICOLAI verlassen hat_


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. September 2010)

So what? Jeder hat doch seine eigene Biographie zu schreiben. Schau dir mal die Kataloge der letzten Jahre an, da werden die Mitarbeiter teils vorgestellt oder einfach aufgelistet, das ändert sich auch jährlich. So ist das halt im Leben.

Wo wir schon dabei sind: So ein Thread kann sich auch weiterentwickeln, aber der Name bleibt. Was zählt ist doch der Inhalt. Und wenn das hier mal nicht der beste Thread zum Thema Getriebe-MTB im deutschsprachigen Netz ist...


----------



## Wilhelm (4. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> So what? Jeder hat doch seine eigene Biographie zu schreiben. Schau dir mal die Kataloge der letzten Jahre an, da werden die Mitarbeiter teils vorgestellt oder einfach aufgelistet, das ändert sich auch jährlich. So ist das halt im Leben.
> 
> Wo wir schon dabei sind: So ein Thread kann sich auch weiterentwickeln, aber der Name bleibt. Was zählt ist doch der Inhalt. Und wenn das hier mal nicht der beste Thread zum Thema Getriebe-MTB im deutschsprachigen Netz ist...


Was für ein Credo!


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (6. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> zum e-bike sage ich nur, alles muss man der öffentlichkeit nun wirklich   nicht zeigen, denn das ist im jahre 2010 nun wirklich nicht zeitgemäß, wenn   man bedenkt was da andere im köcher haben, dann gute nacht, hätte man so was   vor 2005 vorgestellt ok, aber jetzt - schon sehr fraglich das ganze, wenn   man ab jetzt noch mindestens 1 wahrscheinlich mehr als 2 jahre bis zur   serienreife braucht - da ist der zug dann schon wahrscheinlich abgefahren
> 
> es dürfte für nicolai auch schwer sein, in allen bereichen tätig zu sein,   da fehlen einfach die kapazitäten und man fängt alles irgendwie an, und   nichts wird wirklich zu ende durchgespielt, sei es die getriebebikes mit der g-boxx 1, dann eigene getriebe oder   dieses e-bike, elektromotoren gibt es zur genüge und auch akkus müssen   zugekauft werden, das kann man nicht neu erfinden, also wo liegt da das   problem?



Jetzt erklär mir mal bitte, was an dem E-Bike Prototypen schlechter gelöst ist als bei anderen E-MTBs? Selbst sogenannte Serien-E-Bikes von anderen Herstellern waren antriebstechnisch völlig unausgereift. Von fehlenden Freiläufen in der Kurbel (Kurbel dreht immer mit wenn der Motor läuft) bis zu einer unausgewogenen Gewichtsverteilung durch die Anordnung von Motor und Akku im Rad war alles dabei.

Bei der Konstruktion von dem Nicolai E-Bike (ich war daran nicht unwesentlich beteiligt) haben wir diverse Nachteile anderer Lösungen beseitigt.

-Durch den Mittelmotor und die Akkuposition im Unterrohr ist der Schwerpunkt des Bikes extrem niedrig und ziemlich zentral. Das Handling ist dadurch trotz des Gewichts von 26kg absolut Geländetauglich. Weiterhin sind die ungefederten Massen durch den Mittelmotor natürlich gering.
-Der Motor ist trotz nur gut 450W Leistung extrem perfomant, da er durch die Einbindung der Kettenschaltung in den Antriebsstrang stets in seinem optimalen Wirkungsbereich arbeiten kann.
-Die Akkukapazität ist groß genug um auch für ausgedehnte Touren völlig auszureichen. Li-Ion Akkus haben leider einen weitaus geringeren Energiegehalt als fossile Brennstoffe, von daher ist mit einer hohen Reichweite zwangsläufig auch ein großes Akkuvolumen und -Gewicht verbunden.
-eine intelligente Motorsteuerung, die sowohl Drehmoment- wie auch Drehzahlgesteuert regelt, ist nach unseren Erfahrungen für den Geländeeinsatz gut geeignet. Die Gasgriff-Variante haben wir selbstverständlich auch getestet (am Prototypen ist es so realisiert), aber für eine Serie verworfen. Nichts desto trotz ist natürlich eine Einstellung des Unterstützungsgrads vorgesehen mit der man die Motorunterstützung an die eigene Leistungsfähigkeit anpassen kann.
-Die Optik ist natürlich noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber hier sollte selbstverständlich beachtet werden, dass es sich um einen Prototypen handelt! In der Serienversion sollte sich da noch einiges ändern. Auch die Befestigung des Akkus wird noch verändert. Hier ist eine Quick-Release Lösung wie bei Akkuschraubern etc. vorgesehen.

Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Peter446688 (6. September 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Die beiden aktuellen Nucleons haben keinen Kettenspanner nötig, was ich gut finde.
> 
> Mein Argon Fr mit Rohloff ist auch ohne Kettenspanner unterwegs.
> 
> Selbst als mein Helius noch als CC (mit 140mm Federweg) aufgebaut war, musste ich die Kette regelmäßig wieder auflegen wenn ich auf meinen heimischen Trails unterwegs war. Daher -> KeFü ! oder noch besser keine KeFü nötig zu haben !



sind die aktuellen nucleons fahrräder mit herkömmlicher Kettenschaltung (schaltwerk, umwerfer, keine getriebenaben)?? NEIN

übrigens schauen wir mal wie lange das so bleibt, denn am ion g-boxx 2 hatten die ersten bikes keine kettenführung oder kettenspanner, am ende dann aber sehr wohl

und ob man bei herkömmlichen bikes die kette im gelände immer wieder verliert und auflegen muss, hängt von vielen faktoren ab, verschmutzung, einstellung der schaltung und kettenlänge, , warum du da so große probleme hast weiß ich nicht, oft liegt es am bike und am nutzer




wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Das war mir so nicht bekannt. Vermutlich ist das eine Maßnahme um das Gewicht noch zu drücken. (In der G-Boxx Rohloff ist ja schon ein Freilauf drin)



was soll man da an masse bzw gewicht einsparen?? den freilauf an der hinterradnabe das sind keine 100g bei 17 bis 20kg bikes




wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Pinion noch merklich leichter wird.
> Die Kurbeln schlagen auch mit 440 bis 500 gramm zusätzlich auf die Waage. Das Teil sollte dann bei 3,1 bis 3,2 kg rauskommen.
> Und die Integration in den Rahmen bzw. in das Federungskonzept spielt auch eine entscheidende Rolle.



coole schätzung 440g bis 500g warum gerade 440g??

also keiner von uns hat bisher das innenleben gesehen, es gibt nur patentschriften in denen das system beschrieben ist, somit kann man auch nichts über die dimensionen der einzelnen bauteile sagen und ob da noch einsparungspotential ist, 

bei den kurbeln ist jedenfalls genügend einsparungspotential vorhanden, denn wer es leicht will kann sich z.b von NoRa 2 kurbeln in carbon laminieren lassen, da kein spider notwendig ist, dürfte das recht einfach sein, man muss nur die anpassung an die tretlagerwelle miteinlaminieren und dann hat man kubeln um die 250g mit 2700g getriebe sind unter 3kg (die g-boxx 1-14 hat über 4,5kg) und auch im getriebe dürfte es potential geben, ist ja noch vorserie oder prototypenstadium



wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was kommt.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang



sollte sich das pinion nicht durchsetzen, na dann dürfte es für getriebebikes wirklich schwer werden und warum soll man in zukunft ein doppelt so großes system einbauen, wenn man es so kompakt haben kann??


----------



## Peter446688 (6. September 2010)

meiner   meinung nach sind e-bikes bei freeride und dh-bikes eine fehlentwicklung  aber im   citybikebereich ist der einsatz von e-motoren vollkommen berechtigt und das unabhängig von der   machbarkeitsstudie von euch, denn als prototyp würde ich das nicht   bezeichnen

    der internationale radsportverband wird niemals e-bikes bei wettbewerben   zulassen, solche dh-bikes sind aber mehr oder weniger wettkampfgeräte

    im ersten moment klingt das ganze ja toll, unabhängigkeit von liften, aber   wenn man weiter denkt, dann kommt schnell das ganz große problem des   e-antriebes: das gewicht
    das ist bei sportgeräten ein gravierendes problem, die masse die man ja   permanent mitschleppen muss, unabhängig ob der antrieb am laufen ist oder   nicht, die akkus sind schwer wie weiß gott was, da sind gleich 5 bis 10kg   beisammen, hängt auch davon ab wie lange sie in betrieb sein sollen, dann   kommen getriebe und elektromotor dazu, diese massen wirken permanent auch   beim bergabfahren, und masse wirkt sich auf die trägheit aus, also   schlechteres beschleunigen und längere bremswege, das rad reagiert auch nicht   so schnell auf richtungsänderungen
    beim hybridauto spielt es keine große rolle, wenn man einen 2ten antrieb   mitschleppt, also einen verbrennungsmotor und zusätzlich noch einen   elektroantrieb, aber bei einem grundsätzlich vom menschen angetrieben system   ist das nicht unerheblich

    wenn man das grob durchdenkt, bei mir zu hause ist eine abfahrt ca. 8-12km   lang, das fährt man mit dem dh-bike 10 bis 20mal am tag, dann braucht es   einen akku für 100 bis 200km, weil was man runter fährt das muss man ja auch   berg auf zurücklegen, das ist so wie beim ski fahren, da fährt man auch rauf   - runter - rauf - runter, den ganzen lieben tag und wenn man einen e-antrieb   hat, dann will man nicht mit 10km/h den berg hoch fahren, da will man   schneller rauf, sonst wird man ja verrückt, ist ja stinklangweilig das rauf   fahren, also braucht es action und action heißt geschwindigkeit und das   benötigt akkuleistung und mehr akkuleistung heißt dann mehr gewicht - ein   teufelskreis

    die hohe masse bewirkt dann auch, dass der rahmen verstärkt werden muss,   die kabel müssen innen verlegt werden, denn wenn man stürzt, sollten die   elektrokabel nicht abreißen, man muss alles gut abdichten, im gelände gibts   matsch, regen und nässe, dämpfer und gabel müssen aufgrund des erhöhten gewichts   verstärkt und anders ausgelegt werden, auch das erhöht das gewicht   wiederum

    dann der preis, jetzt kosten bei nicolai top-dh rahmensets über 5000 euro (da gibts schon motocrossmaschinen dafür), wenn   da auch noch akkus mit adäquater qualität und leistung dazukommen, e-motor   usw, dann kann man sich an seinen 5 fingern ausrechnen was das rahmenset kosten wird,   unter 10.000euro, wahrscheinlich mehr, geht da nichts

    e-bikes bringen was bei citybikes, wenn es schön ist als ersatz fürs auto,   da kann man in der früh ins büro fahren, oder einkaufen, wenn man nicht zu   viel zu schleppen hat, oder für ältere menschen bringt das einen vorteil, sie   erhöhen ihre reichweite und können, wenn sie wollen treten und sich   körperlich betätigen und wenn es zu anstrengend wird, dann läuft eben der motor   teilweise mit oder ganz allein, denn diese älteren menschen haben eventuell   schon körperliche gebrechen (ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen) und müssen bzw   wollen nicht mehr körperliche höchstleistung erbringen, und bei sonnenschein   und befestigten straßen braucht man auch nicht diese qualität bei akku und   e-motor und getriebe, weil die belastungen geringer sind, dadurch ist das   auch viel billiger und leichter, als wenn alles auf schlechteste   witterungsbedingungen und höchste belastung auslegen muss

    für wettkampfgeräte und sportgeräte im gelände ist das e-bike der völlig   falsche weg und das ganze hat am ende auch nichts mehr mit dem mountainbiken   im herkömmlichen sinn zu tun

    das derzeit extremste und leichteste e-bike,
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/at-the-garage/electric/pg-bikes-blacktrail-electric-bicycle/

    sicher die verwenden einen 3,6kw e-motor, wird massemäßig auch was   ausmachen zu einem 1kw motor aber bei 40ibs fürs gesamte rad ohne federung,   und komplett in carbon, die batterie wiegt so viel wie der rest vom bike, da   sieht man schon wo die reise mit nicolai e-bikes in alu hingeht 



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir mal bitte, was an dem E-Bike Prototypen schlechter gelöst ist als bei anderen E-MTBs? Selbst sogenannte Serien-E-Bikes von anderen Herstellern waren antriebstechnisch völlig unausgereift. Von fehlenden Freiläufen in der Kurbel (Kurbel dreht immer mit wenn der Motor läuft) bis zu einer unausgewogenen Gewichtsverteilung durch die Anordnung von Motor und Akku im Rad war alles dabei.



na ja ich weiß nicht von welchen bikes du sprichst, es fehlen einfach die beispiele um darauf näher einzugehen
ich habe ja beispiele angeführt, beim pg-bike (http://www.clean-mobile.de E-Bike Antrieb (für PG-Bikes,   3Element eSpire) ) sieht das alls anders aus, da fehlt der freilauf nicht, außerdem ist da getriebe und e-motor zentral in einem gehäuse und nur eine kette zum antriebsritzel an der  nabe notwendig

bei euch ist ja zum e-motor auch noch die komplette kettenschaltung für ein normales bike vorhanden, 2 ketten - eine führt von der hammerschmitt in das teilweise geschlossene gehäuse, in der der motor läuft, das wird im bereich des tretlagers sehr schnell verschmutzen und dann läuft gar nichts mehr, ohne getrieb geht da nichts, so jetzt haben wir auch den einkehrschwung zum getriebe geschafft, weil darum geht es hier - um getriebebikes



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Bei der Konstruktion von dem Nicolai E-Bike (ich war daran nicht unwesentlich beteiligt) haben wir diverse Nachteile anderer Lösungen beseitigt.



na das halte ich für ein gerücht



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> -Durch den Mittelmotor und die Akkuposition im Unterrohr ist der Schwerpunkt des Bikes extrem niedrig und ziemlich zentral. Das Handling ist dadurch trotz des Gewichts von 26kg absolut Geländetauglich. Weiterhin sind die ungefederten Massen durch den Mittelmotor natürlich gering.




also 26kg ist viel zu viel für ein dh-bike (heutzutage zwischen 17 und 18kg) oder einen freerider, masse ist trägheit (schlechtere beschleunigung, schlechteres bremsansprechverhalten, schlecht bei richtungsänderungen) wenn man da noch eine gekapselte rohloffnabe einbaut, dann wird das gesamtgewicht sicher noch steigen, bei dem system von clean-mobile ist das jedenfalls besser gelöst-also 26kg (aber in der serie eher mehr) berg ab versprechen kein vergnügen

dieses 3Element eSpire http://3-element.com/ (alugitterrohrrahmen, carbonverkleidung, 30kg, 1,2kw, 45km/h, li-ion-17Ah 820Wh, reichweite 60km elektrisch, 14-gang rohloff, zulassung und führerschein notwendig)  ist ein fs-bike mit elektroantrieb, ob das ding gut ist keine ahnung (eher nicht, geringe bodenfreiheit, die verkleidung wird bei entsprechendem einsatz im gelände sicher bald den geist aufgeben, mit dem kann man im prinzip nichts richtig machen, weder im gelände fahren, noch berg auf noch berg ab, und auf der straße braucht man die ganzen federelemente nicht) aber das sieht nicht gerade schnell aus, kostet bei den komponenten schon über 7000 euro, wenn man das mit einem santa cruz v10 carbon 2011 (von mir angeführt, weil es schon im stand verdammt schnell ausschaut) vergleicht, dann hat man schon rein emotional einen eklatanten nachteil beim berg ab fahren

gerade die verkleidung aus carbon erscheint mir sehr nachteilig, wenn man stürzt und es entsteht ein loch, dann regnet es villeicht noch meist ist es sowieso matschig im wald, dann sammelt man berg ab den ganzen schlamm in der verkleidungsbox auf



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> -Der Motor ist trotz nur gut 450W Leistung extrem perfomant, da er durch die Einbindung der Kettenschaltung in den Antriebsstrang stets in seinem optimalen Wirkungsbereich arbeiten kann.



ob knapp 0,5kw reichen ist sehr fraglich, denn wer will mit einem dh-bike langsam den berg hoch kriechen, es ist auch viel zu kompliziert und anfällig, das ganze mit einer herkömmlichen kettenschaltung zu kombinieren



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> -Die Akkukapazität ist groß genug um auch für ausgedehnte Touren völlig auszureichen. Li-Ion Akkus haben leider einen weitaus geringeren Energiegehalt als fossile Brennstoffe, von daher ist mit einer hohen Reichweite zwangsläufig auch ein großes Akkuvolumen und -Gewicht verbunden.



aufgrund fehlender information, wie weit der akku reicht, ist die aussage über die reichweite nicht allzu viel wert, denn für den einen reichen 20km der andere braucht 100km und eine anderer noch mehr, jedenfalls braucht man im gelände wesentlich mehr energievorrat als auf der straße, aufgrund von andauernder beschleuinigung, abbremsen, hindernisse usw.

bei einem dh-bike braucht man jedenfalls viel, denn das ist wie ski fahren rauf runter rauf runter den ganzen tag, also wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass man 10 bis 20mal am tag eine strecke abfährt muss man genau so oft rauf, dann braucht man zwischen 100 und 200km, denn ein anstieg bei uns ist 8 bis 13km, berg auf fährt man vermutlich nicht den single trial, sondern die längere forststraße



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> -eine intelligente Motorsteuerung, die sowohl Drehmoment- wie auch Drehzahlgesteuert regelt, ist nach unseren Erfahrungen für den Geländeeinsatz gut geeignet. Die Gasgriff-Variante haben wir selbstverständlich auch getestet (am Prototypen ist es so realisiert), aber für eine Serie verworfen. Nichts desto trotz ist natürlich eine Einstellung des Unterstützungsgrads vorgesehen mit der man die Motorunterstützung an die eigene Leistungsfähigkeit anpassen kann.



also ich möchte nicht eine unterstützung bei einem 26kg bike, sondern ein system, das mich hoch befördert, denn mit einem dh-bike ist aufgrund der geometrie, großer federwege und gewicht ein berg hoch fahren sehr mühsam



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> -Die Optik ist natürlich noch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber hier sollte selbstverständlich beachtet werden, dass es sich um einen Prototypen handelt! In der Serienversion sollte sich da noch einiges ändern. Auch die Befestigung des Akkus wird noch verändert. Hier ist eine Quick-Release Lösung wie bei Akkuschraubern etc. vorgesehen.
> 
> Grüße,
> Björn



ob das dann im gelände hält ist auch sehr fraglich, denn bei sprüngen entstehen große negativbeschleunigungen, die akkus sind schwer, ob da eine schnellspannerversion hält, mehr als fraglich

wie schon geschrieben, dh- und fr-bikes mit e-antrieb sind sinnlos, da sollte man so ehrlich sein und gleich auf eine motocrossmaschine setzen, im bereich citybike, trekkingbike ok, alles andere bringt nichts,


----------



## pratt (6. September 2010)

Ich finde ein E-Downhill-Bike sehr sinnvoll.
Akkus lassen sich austauschen und an einem Haus, einer Gaststätte oder vielleicht am Auto nachladen.
Außerdem ist die Entwicklung mit den Elektromotoren, Steuerung, Getriebe, Akkus erst am Anfang, die Erfahrung die Nicolai jetzt mit der Entwicklung eines fahrbaren Prototyps macht, kann Ihnen nachher keiner mehr nehmen.
Denkt an die ersten Federgabeln, die funktionieren heute auch ganz anders.
Das Gewicht wird in Zukunft bestimmt noch viel geringer.
Wenn mir einer am Downhillbike noch 6 kg ums Unterrohr bindet und ich dafür bergauf nicht mehr treten muss sehe ich da bergab nicht viele Nachteile.
Sportlich geht das auch, wenn ich sonst vielleicht maximal 10 Abfahrten zu 1 km fahre und den Berg wieder rauftreten oder schieben muss, kann ich so vielleicht 30 Mal mit dem selben Kraftaufwand runter fahren.
Ergibt doch mehr Spaß bei gleichem Kraftaufwand.
In 10 Jahren ist es vielleicht völlig normal mit einem etwas schwereren Downhillbike die Abfahrt zu machen und die Auffahrt übernimmt der Antrieb.


Noch was: ich finde es total blöd, wenn der Beitrag eines Anderen Punkt für Punkt wiederlegt wird nur um Recht zu haben.
Man kann doch auch eine andere Meinung akzeptieren, das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und keine Gerichtsverhandlung.


----------



## Peter446688 (6. September 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich finde ein E-Downhill-Bike sehr sinnvoll.



was ist sinnvoll? bitte um beispiele und punkte, die die vorteile deiner meinung nach untermauern
durch den e-antrieb steigt das gewicht - nachteilig beim berg ab fahren
das bike wird komplexer und teurer, auch kein vorteil

der einzige vorteil ist unabhängigkeit von liften, aber man kann nicht auf nicht abgesperrten strecken dh fahren, das wäre viel zu gefählich, daher ist man sowieso immer auf einen bikepark angewiesen und da gibt es aufstiegshilfen, also ist ein elektroantrieb sinnlos für ein wettkampf- und sportgerät

beim citybike macht der e-antrieb sinn, weil das kein sportgerät und schon gar kein wettkampfgerät ist, sondern ein transportmittel

mit einem dh-bike kann man nun mal nur sinnvoll berg ab fahren, für das wird es gemacht, für das wird es entwickelt und für das wird es gekauft und mit dem e-antrieb ist nicht mal dass mehr richtig möglich, aufgrund der hohen masse, fürs berg auf fahren wird es nicht gebaut, nicht konzipiert und auch nicht gekauft ud das kann es auch mit e-antrieb nur sehr bedingt, also eine irrsinnig teure kompromisslösung, mit der man am ende nichts richtig machen kann



pratt schrieb:


> Akkus lassen sich austauschen und an einem Haus, einer Gaststätte oder vielleicht am Auto nachladen.



auch kein argument, nicht an jeder strecke hast du ein auto und eine gaststätte, und jeder hersteller verwendet was anderes, es existiert kein standard, das ist schon bei den autoherstellern ein rießiges problem mit den akkus



pratt schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Entwicklung mit den Elektromotoren, Steuerung, Getriebe, Akkus erst am Anfang, die Erfahrung die Nicolai jetzt mit der Entwicklung eines fahrbaren Prototyps macht, kann Ihnen nachher keiner mehr nehmen.



also elektromotoren wurden schon vor über hundert jahren eingesetzt mit akkus, siehe lohner porsche mit radnabenelektromotoren, das e-auto hat sich aufgrund der fehlenden reichweite, des gewichts nicht durchgesetzt, aber am anfang der autoentwicklung waren die im prinzip besser, als die autos mit verbrennungsmotor, leise, kein gestank usw

weiteres problem dürfte auch sein, dass die rohstoffe für akkus sehr begrenzt sind, die nachfrage aufgrund der automobilhersteller danach aber immer mehr steigt und in europa gar keine vorkommen vorhanden sind, daher werden die preise für akkus eher steigen als sinken, denn so sind die marktregeln: die nachfrage und das angebot regeln den preis



pratt schrieb:


> Denkt an die ersten Federgabeln, die funktionieren heute auch ganz anders.



richtig, nur elektromotoren sind vom prinzip, die selben wie vor 100 jahren und bei den akkus wird sich beim gewicht auch in naher zukunft sehr wenig tun - sagen jedenfalls alle fachleute, federgabeln für mtb's sind aber von der masse sehr ähnlich wie zum beginn der entwicklung, manitou 1 mit 45mm FW lag bei 1,6kg (1992), dann hatten viele gabeln mitte der 90er jahre auch 1,6kg bei 60 bis 80mm FW, aktuelle modelle liegen auch bei 1,4 bis 1,6kg und 80mm FW (sicher es gibt leichtere, aber im prinzip tat sich nicht all zu viel)



pratt schrieb:


> Das Gewicht wird in Zukunft bestimmt noch viel geringer.
> Wenn mir einer am Downhillbike noch 6 kg ums Unterrohr bindet und ich dafür bergauf nicht mehr treten muss sehe ich da bergab nicht viele Nachteile.



na ja dann viel vergnügen, denn 6kg mehr bei 18kg grundmasse ist dann 1/3 der ursprungsmasse und das macht auch beim berg ab fahren viel aus, warum legen die dh-profis so viel wert auf leichte bikes??



pratt schrieb:


> Sportlich geht das auch, wenn ich sonst vielleicht maximal 10 Abfahrten zu 1 km fahre und den Berg wieder rauftreten oder schieben muss, kann ich so vielleicht 30 Mal mit dem selben Kraftaufwand runter fahren.
> Ergibt doch mehr Spaß bei gleichem Kraftaufwand.



1km berg ab nenne ich nicht downhill



pratt schrieb:


> In 10 Jahren ist es vielleicht völlig normal mit einem etwas schwereren Downhillbike die Abfahrt zu machen und die Auffahrt übernimmt der Antrieb.



ich nehme da eine motocrossmaschine, außerdem wird niemals jemand bei offiziellen dh-bike rennen mit e-motor starten dürfen, beim biken geht es um die physis eines menschen



pratt schrieb:


> Noch was: ich finde es total blöd, wenn der Beitrag eines Anderen Punkt für Punkt wiederlegt wird nur um Recht zu haben.
> Man kann doch auch eine andere Meinung akzeptieren, das hier ist ein Diskussionsforum und keine Gerichtsverhandlung.



ui da ist jemand verschnupft, weil ein anderer im gegensatz argumente und beispiele zur hand hat?? 

ich wurde explizit gefragt und diese punkte wurden angeführt und auf diese punkte bin ich eingegangen


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

Bitte die E-Bikediskusion in einem extra Thraed bereden


G.


----------



## Harvester (6. September 2010)

Also als es in diesem Fred ein paar Seiten lang ums Thema Carbon ging war ein gewisser Jemand der Meinung das Nicolai den Trend verschlafen hätte und nicht rechtzeitig in dieser Richtung gearbeitet hätte. Nun betreibt Nicolai "Grundlagenforschung" im Bereich E-Bikes und jetzt ist es auch wieder nicht richtig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Also als es in diesem Fred ein paar Seiten lang ums Thema Carbon ging war ein gewisser Jemand der Meinung das Nicolai den Trend verschlafen hätte und nicht rechtzeitig in dieser Richtung gearbeitet hätte. Nun betreibt Nicolai "Grundlagenforschung" im Bereich E-Bikes und jetzt ist es auch wieder nicht richtig.....



Neiiiiiiiin, schüre hier nicht noch weitere Ausführungen zu dem Thema an.

Wer hier nommal was über E-Bikes erzählt ist blöd

G.


----------



## Peter446688 (6. September 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bitte die E-Bikediskusion in einem extra Thraed bereden
> 
> 
> G.



es geht um getriebebikes und wie man an dem prototypen erkennt ist auch bei e-bikes eine g-boxx inklusive getriebe notwendig


----------



## Peter446688 (6. September 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> Also als es in diesem Fred ein paar Seiten lang ums Thema Carbon ging war ein gewisser Jemand der Meinung das Nicolai den Trend verschlafen hätte und nicht rechtzeitig in dieser Richtung gearbeitet hätte. Nun betreibt Nicolai "Grundlagenforschung" im Bereich E-Bikes und jetzt ist es auch wieder nicht richtig.....



wenn man das im bereich tekking- citybike macht kein problem, aber nicht im bereich wettkampf- und sportgerät noch dazu DH, übrigens auch hier wäre carbon ein vorteil, weil man alles leichter bauen könnte


----------



## pratt (7. September 2010)

@Peter446688

Entschuldige meine andere Meinung!
Du hast ja wie immer Recht!
Wie kommen wir nur dazu etwas anderes zu denken als Du!


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (7. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ...blablabla...



Kompliment! Dank Deiner ausgefeilten Rhetorik und der seitenlangen Texte schaffst Du es, dass sich Deine völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Aussagen fast wie echte Tatsachen anhören.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: 90% deines letzten Beitrags haben mit der Realität fast nichts gemein und sind völlig spekulativ. Solange Du das Bike noch nicht gefahren hast, solltest Du Dich mit solchem Halbwissen lieber zurück halten.

Die Tatsache dass alle Testfahrer, die das Bike schon über die Nicolai Hometrails geprügelt haben, mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht zurück gekommen sind spricht für mich Bände. Das Bike funktioniert prächtig, macht einfach Spaß und wird in der kommenden Serie sicher noch viele Kritiker überzeugen.

Es war im Übrigen nie davon die Rede dass es sich bei dem Bike um ein um ein Downhill-Race Geschoss handelt. Es hat die ausgewogenen Gene vom Helius AM und fühlt sich als E'Nduro (man beachte das Wortspiel... ) vor allem auf dem verspielten Hometrail wohl, auf dem es keinen Shuttle-Service gibt. 

Übrigens habe ich für Dich im Lexikon mal das Wort "Prototyp" nachgeschlagen.
"Vorab-Exemplar, erste Ausführung eines Produktes vor der Serienfertigung, das zur Erprobung von Eigenschaften dient"

Genau das charakterisiert das E-Bike ziemlich gut.

Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Peter446688 (7. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Kompliment! Dank Deiner ausgefeilten Rhetorik und der seitenlangen Texte schaffst Du es, dass sich Deine völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen Aussagen fast wie echte Tatsachen anhören.



ach völlig aus der luft gegriffen??
na warum sagst du, der doch mit der entwicklung beauftragt war nicht, wie lange und wie schnell man rein elektrisch mit der machbarkeitsstudie unterwegs sein kann??
ich habe alle deine punkte widerlegt, die du angeführt hast mit beispielen, du hackst auf andere hersteller ein, kritisierst sie ohne ein beispiel zu nennen, scherst alle über einen kamm und was halbwissen ist könnte man an deinen aussagen bestens beweisen



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: 90% deines letzten Beitrags haben mit der Realität fast nichts gemein und sind völlig spekulativ. Solange Du das Bike noch nicht gefahren hast, solltest Du Dich mit solchem Halbwissen lieber zurück halten.



ach haben mit der realität nichts gemein, wo liegt das halbwissen??? genau das was du machst ist reine unterstellung ohne es mit beispielen und argumenten zu untermaueren
ich brauche das bike nicht fahren, denn 26kg sind einfach zu viel, das ist weder was für AM, noch freeride und auch nichts für dh, oder läuft der motor jetzt laufend mit, es geht doch nur um eine teilweise unterstützung, also hat man als biker diese masse immer im schlepptau auch ohne motorunterstützung, und da schon 20kg für dh zu viel ist, 17 kg für AM zu viel ist, ist doch klar, dass 26 kg erst recht zu viel sind, unabhängig vom einsatzzweck

man muss bedenken, ein leichter fahrer hat eine masse von 60kg, wenn das bike fast 30kg wiegt, dann muss der die hälfte seines körpergewichts durch die botanik stemmen, man muss das ding ja auch manchmal tragen gerade im gelände, und da sieht es dann schon schlecht aus, vielleicht wenn einer 120kg hat, dann geht das eventuell noch, aber wie viele haben das schon, zunehmen fürs bike ist auch nicht interessant und von der körpermasse wird so jemand mit 120kg plus ohne sport auch nicht runterkommen, also doppelt schlecht

heute haben bikes so um die 9 bis 13, 14, 15kg da hat auch ein leichter biker ein chance



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Die Tatsache dass alle Testfahrer, die das Bike schon über die Nicolai Hometrails geprügelt haben, mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht zurück gekommen sind spricht für mich Bände. Das Bike funktioniert prächtig, macht einfach Spaß und wird in der kommenden Serie sicher noch viele Kritiker überzeugen.



na ja welcher hersteller wird schon sagen, dass er auf dem holzweg ist? ich sage dir ganz ehrlich, ich habe keinen grinsen gesehen, auch kenne ich die körpermasse der testfahrer nicht, ich höre nur was für gewichte bzw massenangaben bei bikes jetzt zu viel sind und die liegen weit unter den 26kg
auch die g-boxx 2 wurde immer gelobt, aber nicht gekauft und plötzlich eingestellt, das amx wurde gerühmt, es blieb dann bei einer studie



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Es war im Übrigen nie davon die Rede dass es sich bei dem Bike um ein um ein Downhill-Race Geschoss handelt. Es hat die ausgewogenen Gene vom Helius AM und fühlt sich als E'Nduro (man beachte das Wortspiel... ) vor allem auf dem verspielten Hometrail wohl, auf dem es keinen Shuttle-Service gibt.



na ja im bereich AM oder freeride sind 26 kg noch schlechter als beim dh bike, aber ich weiß alle anderen wissen nichts, denn es ist fakt mit 26 kg fährt heutzutage keiner dh (klausmann 14 facher deutscher meister fährt aktuell ein 17,1kg dh-bike), keiner freeride und schon gar keiner AM und das wurde zur genüge von bikern getestet

und aussagen wie "ausgewogene gene" bringen nicht viel, das sind floskeln ohne wirklich auf den punkt zu kommen, auch wortspiele interessieren mich nicht, sondern die leistung, und die ist mit 0,5kw nicht gegeben auch sagst du nichts über den akku, somit hohles gefasel



mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich für Dich im Lexikon mal das Wort "Prototyp" nachgeschlagen.
> "Vorab-Exemplar, erste Ausführung eines Produktes vor der Serienfertigung, das zur Erprobung von Eigenschaften dient"



ich wusste das schon bevor ich im lexikon nachgeschlagen habe und darum ist das bike eine machbarkeiststudie und kein prototyp, weil es von der vorserie noch weit entfernt ist und von der serienproduktion erst recht, oder wollt ihr das ding jetzt noch 2 jahre so testen und dann so verkaufen?? also lt video und firmenchef wird das so nicht kommen, er weiß ja noch nicht mal wie lange die entwicklung noch dauert, 1 oder 2 jahre oder noch mehr, also prototyp ist das keiner

du schreibst es ja selber hin "erste Ausführung eines Produktes vor der Serienfertigung," und davon ist das noch sehr weit entfernt, danke dass du deine aussagen jetzt selbst widerlegst



aber typisch, nur andere anpatzen und dinge unterstellen, ohne sie zu belegen und auf das eigentliche thema und die technik einzugehen, ich habe dich nur insofern kritisert, als dass du kein beispiel nennst und keine stichhaltigen argumente parat hast

dafür, dass du an der entwicklung mitbeteiligt bist, sagst du wenig über die technik, wenig über fakten, du bist nicht mal in der lage deine ansichten durch beispiele und stichhaltige argumente zu belegen, die beispiele und argumente des diskussionspartners kannst du auch nicht widerlegen und es ist auch ein schlechter stil dem anderen nur halbwissen zu unterstellen um vom eigenen  halbwissen abzulenken, kein wunder dass ihr damit meilenweit hinterher hinkt, schua dir mal an was andere in dem bereich anbieten, durchwegs nur im straßenbereich, weil alles andere unsinnig ist


----------



## richtig (7. September 2010)

peter, mit deinem endlosen rumgelaber machst du dich nur lächerlich und wertest deine durchaus interessanten ansätze total ab. halt dich kurz und schreib dich nicht so in rage; dann lese ich auch deine nächsten beiträge mit interesse. 

mich nerven zwar deine 2 meter langen antworten aber trotzdem finde ich deinen standpunkt interessant.

grussascha


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (7. September 2010)

Da sich das Bike noch in der Entwicklung befindet werde ich mich nicht weiter zu technischen Details äußern.

Es sei nur gesagt, dass alle Testfahrer durch die Bank begeistert waren und somit für mich feststeht dass das Bike eine Menge Potential bietet. Und nur weil Du der Meinung bist dass ein Elektromotor im Mountainbike Schwachsinn sei, müssen noch lange nicht alle anderen der selben Meinung sein.

Damit klinke ich mich aus der Diskussion aus und wünsche allen Beteiligten noch nen schönen Tag.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2010)

Wieso denke ich immer direkt an Borderline-Syndrom, wenn ich Peterchens Beiträge lese? Ich sollte es sein lassen, seine Beiträge zu lesen. Das bereitet mir nämlich mittlerweile kein Vergnügen mehr. anfangs noch amüsant, ist es nun nur noch eine nerivge Farce.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. September 2010)

@tricknology: ...ich habe doch gesagt, das ist pathologisch. aber es gibt ja noch die gute alte ignorier-funktion.


----------



## richtig (7. September 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @tricknology: ...ich habe doch gesagt, das ist pathologisch. aber es gibt ja noch die gute alte ignorier-funktion.



verpassen will ich halt auch nix


----------



## oldrizzo (7. September 2010)

@ richtig: 
kann ich verstehen, man möchte ja auch unterhalten werden, aber die story ist so schlecht, da lohnt das mitlesen kaum. ok, wenn man sich mit dissozialer oder narzisstischer persönlichkeitsstörung o.ä. auseinandersetzen möchte, kann man sich das ja mal antun. aber auf die dauer nervts einfach nur.


----------



## Peter446688 (7. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Da sich das Bike noch in der Entwicklung befindet werde ich mich nicht weiter zu technischen Details äußern.
> 
> Es sei nur gesagt, dass alle Testfahrer durch die Bank begeistert waren und somit für mich feststeht dass das Bike eine Menge Potential bietet. Und nur weil Du der Meinung bist dass ein Elektromotor im Mountainbike Schwachsinn sei, müssen noch lange nicht alle anderen der selben Meinung sein.
> 
> Damit klinke ich mich aus der Diskussion aus und wünsche allen Beteiligten noch nen schönen Tag.



grandios, ich wollte nur die leistung des akkus und die höchstgeschwindigkeit wissen, also das wären keine allzu großen geheimnisse, vor allem bei dem stand des projekts (gebt doch zu, dass ihr vor maximal 2 wochen damit begonnen habt), nur die 0,45kw kennen wir und das scheint recht wenig zu sein, im vergleich zu anderen bikes - die habe ich schon gern sich aufspielen und dann kneifen, weil man nichts weiß und alle konkurrenten, die schon bikes bauen anpatzen, das ist schwach

weiters habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich gegen e-bikes im bereich mtb bin, nur sollte man es auf trekkingbikes bewenden lassen, und nicht dh-bikes oder AM-bikes mit freeride verschnitt anwenden

wer intelligent ist, beginnt mit dem einfachen und adaptiert die erfahrungen dann aufs komplizierte, wer ungeschickt ist fängt mit dem komplizierten an und verfranst sich, soll heißen man sollte mit einem city- trekkingbike beginnen, und dann dies aufs freeridebike adaptieren sonst wird es auch ein solcher knaller wie die g-boxx 2

in mathe beginnt man auch nicht mit der inegalrechnung, sondern fängt mit den grundrechnungsarten an

übrigens ich grinse nein ich lache herzhaft über das e-bike, nur weil die testfahrer grinsen heißt das noch nicht all zu viel


----------



## Peter446688 (7. September 2010)

für die einfach gestrickten unter euch ganz kurz und bündig

dieses e-bike ist schrott 


(das entspricht dann auch eher eurem eingeschränkten wortschatz und umgangsstil)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2010)

Immerhin, ich amüsiere mich wieder beim Lesen seiner Posts....  Wo ist mein Popcorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. September 2010)

hi
war am samstag auch auf der eurobike.und hab auch mal am pinion stand
vorbei geschaut und es war wirklich das getriebe bike was ich am stuttgarter
hbf gesehen hab,nur das es eine neuere version war, er konnte sich auch noch an mich erinnern;-)
hoffentlich bekommen die nicolai bikes auch die option eins einbauen zu können
 wenn es in serie geht.


----------



## wolfi_1 (7. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> ach völlig aus der luft gegriffen??
> na warum sagst du, der doch mit der entwicklung beauftragt war nicht, wie lange und wie schnell man rein elektrisch mit der machbarkeitsstudie unterwegs sein kann??
> ich habe alle deine punkte widerlegt, die du angeführt hast mit beispielen, du hackst auf andere hersteller ein, kritisierst sie ohne ein beispiel zu nennen, scherst alle über einen kamm und was halbwissen ist könnte man an deinen aussagen bestens beweisen
> 
> ...



Wo nimmst Du nur immer diesen ganzen Blindtext her ??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. September 2010)

Ich habe diesen Thread geliebt weil er (danke an Wilhelm) kurz und bündig über Getriebebikes informiert hat und eine nette Diskussionsplattform geliefert hat.

Dann kam Peter, ein Mann der auch eigentlich null Interesse an den Produkten von K Nicolai hat. Und selbst wenn: Peter ist die Art Kunde die niemand haben will. 

Ein Beispiel - auf mein Hobby übertragen: Die Art Mensch wo sich einen Dämpfer von dir tunen lässt aber daneben steht und dir sagt wie dus gefälligst zu machen hast.

Tut euch selbst einen gefallen, ignoriert ihn einfach. Sprecht ihn nicht an, lasst ihn reden bis der sich langweilt. Jedes noch so labile Spielkind würde sich nicht mit einem Ziegel unterhalten. 

Seid wie der Ziegel, seid stumm und standhaft 


MfG
Stefan


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. September 2010)

^


----------



## rocketschnitzel (7. September 2010)




----------



## Peter446688 (12. September 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dann kam Peter, ein Mann der auch eigentlich null Interesse an den Produkten von K Nicolai hat. Und selbst wenn: Peter ist die Art Kunde die niemand haben will.



na dann magst du nicht viele Kunden, denn es ging hier immer um das Thema "zu viel Gewicht bei den Getriebebikes" und es schreiben und sagen viele, dass die Dinger einfach viel zu schwer sind



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel - auf mein Hobby übertragen: Die Art Mensch wo (,die sich...) sich einen Dämpfer von dir tunen lässt aber daneben steht und dir sagt wie dus gefälligst zu machen hast.



abgesehen davon, dass das ein kauderwelsch an Satzbau und Sprache ist, wird dir immer der danebenstehende sagen wie er die dämpfereinstellung haben will, immerhin sitzt er ja später auf dem Bike und nicht du, der den dämpfer (eventuell) einstellen soll

aber ich stelle den dämpfer und den rest eines bikes doch lieber selber ein, die drittklassigen mechaniker in bikegeschäften sind da meist die falschen ansprechpartner - und am ende ist das billiger und sicherer



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Seid wie der Ziegel, seid stumm und standhaft



schon öfter kontakt mit ziegelsteinen gehabt??? darum wahrscheinlich auch Lord Helmchen

ganz nach dem motto, wenn ich nicht recht bekomme, dann rede ich nicht mehr mit


----------



## Scherge (12. September 2010)

Beim Lesen der Kommentare von Peterchen habe ich umvermittelt an folgende Assoziationen gehabt:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739244]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739247]
	
[/URL]

@ Peterchen: 
Schade, dass Du nicht konstruktiv zu diesem Forum beitragen kannst. Deine durchaus positiven Ansätze, sich kritisch mit den derzeit noch vorhandenen technischen Problemen und Schwierigkeiten von Getriebebikes aus dem Hause Nicolai auseinanderzusetzen, sind leider vor allem durch Deine Überheblichkeit und Selbstanmaßung, aber auch durch eine unglaubliche Ignoranz gegenüber abweichenden Anschauungen und verbale Entgleisungen zunichte gemacht worden. Es wundert nicht, dass Dich keiner mehr ernst nimmt; weder hier, noch in anderen Foren, die Getriebetechnik zum Thema haben.


----------



## tfj77 (12. September 2010)

lasst den besten thread im IBC nicht zur farce verkommen!!!!!


---DANKE---


tfj77


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> na dann magst du nicht viele Kunden, denn es ging hier immer um das Thema "zu viel Gewicht bei den Getriebebikes" und es schreiben und sagen viele, dass die Dinger einfach viel zu schwer sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schätze über Interpunktion und Satzbau solltest du dich am wenigsten aufregen. Das mit dem Wo ist in Bayern perfektes Deutsch.
*Es kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an * - nur da lässt du Spezialist immer nur den eigenen gelten. Was willst du mit der Mentalität überhaupt in einem Forum?

Über die persönlichen Angriffe und die Kommentare zu meinen Tätigkeiten sehe ich gerne hinweg, du kannst es nicht besser wissen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Peter446688 (12. September 2010)

Scherge schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Kommentare von Peterchen habe ich umvermittelt an folgende Assoziationen gehabt:
> 
> @ Peterchen:
> Schade, dass Du nicht konstruktiv zu diesem Forum beitragen kannst. Deine durchaus positiven Ansätze, sich kritisch mit den derzeit noch vorhandenen technischen Problemen und Schwierigkeiten von Getriebebikes aus dem Hause Nicolai auseinanderzusetzen, sind leider vor allem durch Deine Überheblichkeit und Selbstanmaßung, aber auch durch eine unglaubliche Ignoranz gegenüber abweichenden Anschauungen und verbale Entgleisungen zunichte gemacht worden. Es wundert nicht, dass Dich keiner mehr ernst nimmt; weder hier, noch in anderen Foren, die Getriebetechnik zum Thema haben.




da die firma nicolai keine konstruktive verbesserung im bereich getriebebike vor hat, ist es ja auch sinnlos konstruktiv auf das thema einzugehen

es geht um spasbikes, so muss man den ganzen bereich auch sehen - als spas, vielleicht wird ein 14 zoll getriebebike für den asiatischen raum kommen, zum angeben an der ampelkreuzung, da ist man dann ganz vorne mit dabei

andere foren über getriebetechnik??? wie? wo? was? ich bin ja nur im ibc also da bringst was durcheinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (12. September 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich schätze über Interpunktion und Satzbau solltest du dich am wenigsten aufregen. Das mit dem Wo ist in Bayern perfektes Deutsch.
> *Es kommt immer auf den Standpunkt an * - nur da lässt du Spezialist immer nur den eigenen gelten. Was willst du mit der Mentalität überhaupt in einem Forum?
> 
> Über die persönlichen Angriffe und die Kommentare zu meinen Tätigkeiten sehe ich gerne hinweg, du kannst es nicht besser wissen.
> ...



"mir san da aber ned in baiern", sondern im internet

den letzten satz hast nicht kapiert stimmts?? weil der hat nichts mit deiner tätigkeit zu tun gehabt (kann ich ja auch nicht wissen, was du machst und interessiert mich auch nicht), kontakt mit ziegelsteinen hatten übrigens auch schon menschen, die nicht auf baustellen gearbeitet haben

und bezüglich standpunkt: da habe ich, wie jeder einen eigenen (übrigens sind viele meiner meinung, dass die getriebebikes viel zu schwer sind und keine gute übersetzung haben, gerade bezüglich der übersetzung war das bis vor kurzem auch die meinung des herstellers nicolai) und den vertrete ich auch, und bei dem bleibe ich so lange es nichts besseres gibt, wo käme man denn hin, wenn jeder die gleiche meinung hätte?? in die diktatur 
ihr habt mir euren standpunkt auch noch nicht schmackhaft machen können und ich werde sicher nicht her gehen und jetzt die meinung vertreten, dass die rohloff für dh-bikes eine super übersetzungsbandbreite liefert und dass man mit 18kg plus fr-bikes super den berg hoch fahren kann, weil man sie als all mountain bikes bezeichnet


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. September 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## rocketschnitzel (12. September 2010)

Dieser Thread ist sowas von tod ... 
Schade war mal sehr informativ, hab ich immer gerne gelesen.

Danke Peter!


----------



## guru39 (12. September 2010)

Ich finde Peter sollte mal wieder richtig bumsen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. September 2010)

Warum nicht gleich eine IG Getrieberad und der Peter bleibt draußen?
Ich hab mir auch eine Fahrwerkstuning-IG gebaut wo ich Evil und Bommel nicht lesen muss 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sluette (13. September 2010)

schade ist's schon um den schönen thread hier. aber wie jede schulklasse ihren klassenclown hat, so hat auch jedes forum seinen vollhonk der versucht sich in den mittelpunkt zu stellen. mir ist dabei nur nicht verständlich warum hier jeder auf dessen diskussion eingehen muss. macht vielleicht beim ersten und zweiten mal sinn, denn jeder honk ist ja nicht gleich vollhonk aber wenn hier seitenweise müll produziert werden ist das schon grenzwertig. stellt ihn auf die ignorierer liste und der drops ist gelutscht...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> schade ist's schon um den schönen thread hier. aber wie jede schulklasse ihren klassenclown hat, so hat auch jedes forum seinen vollhonk der versucht sich in den mittelpunkt zu stellen. mir ist dabei nur nicht verständlich warum hier jeder auf dessen diskussion eingehen muss. macht vielleicht beim ersten und zweiten mal sinn, denn jeder honk ist ja nicht gleich vollhonk aber wenn hier seitenweise müll produziert werden ist das schon grenzwertig. stellt ihn auf die ignorierer liste und der drops ist gelutscht...



Es gibt Menschen gegen die ist kein Kraut gewachsen.
Der antwortet auf eine Zeile mit einer A4 Seite und beantwortet seine eigene A4 Seite dann nochmal mit einer A4 Seite.

Ich empfehle echt eine IG.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## habbadu (13. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde Peter sollte mal wieder richtig bumsen



...oder gebumst werden


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...oder gebumst werden



Wohl eher...

Kann man Peter nicht einfach von einem Mod sperren lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfädchenfinder (13. September 2010)

Kalle N. spricht von einem E-Motor mit 600W bis max 1000W , wie schwer sind denn aktuelle LeichtbauMotoren für Luft/Raumfahrt und Flugmodellbau, die mit dem Drehmomentverlauf in ein Rad passen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. September 2010)

15KW <2kg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. September 2010)

das problem sind weniger die motoren und deren gewicht, als die notwendigen akkus. und ein bissl abwärme muss ja auch noch verwaltet werden.


----------



## Wilhelm (13. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> ... Es sei nur gesagt, dass alle Testfahrer durch die Bank begeistert waren und somit für mich feststeht dass das Bike eine Menge Potential bietet ...


@mTb|KwS-mudbuster:
Soll es denn bei dem E-Boxx-Projekt grundsätzlich bei der Kombination von E-Motor + Hammer-Schmidt + Kettenschaltung bleiben oder gibt es Pläne, ein Getriebe (E-Motor + G-Boxx 3 ...) zu integrieren?


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (14. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> @mTb|KwS-mudbuster:
> Soll es denn bei dem E-Boxx-Projekt grundsätzlich bei der Kombination von E-Motor + Hammer-Schmidt + Kettenschaltung bleiben oder gibt es Pläne, ein Getriebe (E-Motor + G-Boxx 3 ...) zu integrieren?



Ich bin leider nicht authorisiert, Details zum weiteren Projektfortschritt zu verraten.

Aber so wie auf der Messe gezeigt wird es für die Serie sicher nicht bleiben!


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> 15KW <2kg



bei 1 kW 0,5 kg als MTB!-Antrieb!(Moment/Drehzahl) realistisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (14. September 2010)

Ich denke das ist kein Problem. Aber 400W könnten auch schon reichen, die muss man mal treten


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. September 2010)

merci! 
W=Nm/s
einmal, kurz, feste treten reicht und ab is es


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. September 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist kein Problem. Aber 400W könnten auch schon reichen, die muss man mal treten



Geht doch ohne Probleme, wenn auch nicht lang 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Wilhelm (14. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @mTb|KwS-mudbuster:
> ...


Das hört sich doch gut an ...


----------



## Peter446688 (15. September 2010)

rocketschnitzel schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist sowas von tod ...
> Schade war mal sehr informativ, hab ich immer gerne gelesen.
> 
> Danke Peter!



bitteschön ich bin ja immer hilfsbereit


----------



## Peter446688 (15. September 2010)

mTb|KwS-mudbuster schrieb:


> Ich bin leider nicht authorisiert, Details zum weiteren Projektfortschritt zu verraten.
> 
> Aber so wie auf der Messe gezeigt wird es für die Serie sicher nicht bleiben!




na das dürfte den meisten klar sein und das war ja auch das thema der letzten 2 oder 3 seiten, dass das eben keine wirklich sinnvolle marktgerechte umsetzung ist bzw war

übrigens die letzten 2 wochen wird sich an dem projekt e-bike freerider wohl kaum sehr viel verändert haben


----------



## Peter446688 (15. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde Peter sollte mal wieder richtig bumsen




die kurve muss man auch erst mal kriegen bei bikes an sex denken

gruselig, manche haben einen fetisch, na ja es gibt einfach alles in den weiten des internet, der ein braucht latex, der andere bikes, wenns glücklich macht und keiner zu schaden kommt, was solls ich bin ja nicht dabei


----------



## Harvester (16. September 2010)

So, wo er nun 3 Posts brauchte um heisse Luft zu verbreiten (wobei das ja seiner Meinung nach bestimmt nicht geht, da hier ja geschrieben wird und nicht geredet......) isser nun auf ignore. Schade nur das weiterhin angezeigt wird das er was geschrieben hat. Da könnte man fast wieder neugierig werden.....


----------



## san_andreas (16. September 2010)

Peter, hör wenigstens auf, dein Geseier immer in mehrere Posts zu zerlegen. Das nervt ja noch mehr als der Inhalt (den wohl eh niemand mehr liest).


----------



## pratt (16. September 2010)

Harvester schrieb:


> So, wo er nun 3 Posts brauchte um heisse Luft zu verbreiten (wobei das ja seiner Meinung nach bestimmt nicht geht, da hier ja geschrieben wird und nicht geredet......) isser nun auf ignore. Schade nur das weiterhin angezeigt wird das er was geschrieben hat. Da könnte man fast wieder neugierig werden.....



Wirklich eine super Funktion in diesem Forum mit dem ignorieren, so macht das lesen dieses Themas wieder mehr Spaß.
Wenn die jeder hier für unseren Peter anwendet, dann bleiben seine Beiträge unbeantwortet und irgendwann zieht er dann vielleicht mal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (17. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Peter, hör wenigstens auf, dein Geseier immer in mehrere Posts zu zerlegen. Das nervt ja noch mehr als der Inhalt (den wohl eh niemand mehr liest).




wie wärs wenn du und die anderen einfach das umsetzen würden was sie angekündigt haben, das wäre wirklich eine hilfe, fein wäre dann noch wenn ihr reiseberichte und 2zeiler unterbleiben lassen könntet, dann würde es auch wieder um getriebebike gehen

und von drei auf alle schließen ist schon ein wenig größenwahn


----------



## Peter446688 (17. September 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Wirklich eine super Funktion in diesem Forum mit dem ignorieren, so macht das lesen dieses Themas wieder mehr Spaß.
> Wenn die jeder hier für unseren Peter anwendet, dann bleiben seine Beiträge unbeantwortet und irgendwann zieht er dann vielleicht mal weiter.




ja vielleicht, aber da würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen, also einfach ignorieren dann passt es schon und nur das machen was man ankündigt


----------



## habbadu (17. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> die kurve muss man auch erst mal kriegen bei bikes an sex denken
> 
> gruselig, manche haben einen fetisch, na ja es gibt einfach alles in den weiten des internet, der ein braucht latex, der andere bikes, wenns glücklich macht und keiner zu schaden kommt, was solls ich bin ja nicht dabei



...und langweilig ist er auch noch


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. September 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...und langweilig ist er auch noch



definitiv


----------



## guru39 (17. September 2010)

habbadu schrieb:


> ...und langweilig ist er auch noch



Zitiert ihn einfach nicht mehr und geht auch nicht auf seine Posts ein, dann müsst ihr ihn auch nicht auf eure die I-Liste zu packen.

Nur so als Tipp


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2010)

> Peter446688
> Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich Peter446688 auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet.



Herrlich, diese Ruhe !


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Herrlich, diese Ruhe !


Jetzt isses wieder vorbei mit der Ruhe. 
News zum Thema GATES Carbon Drive®:


*GATES CARBON DRIVE INTRODUCES NEW, LIGHTER CENTERTRACK SYSTEM*
posted by Tyler (Editor) - September 15, 2010 - 6pm EDT




*
PRESS RELEASE:* Gates Carbon Drive Systems, the  global leader in bicycle belt-drive technologies, will introduce a new  drive train technology at Interbike called CenterTrack, which promises  to provide the lightest, strongest, cleanest and highest-performing  belt-drive system ever created.

 CenterTrack features an innovative new design that offers all the  advantages of existing Carbon Drives but with a whopping 20 percent more  tensile strength, a slimmer profile and the most advanced dirt- and  debris-shedding ever. Gates will show the new drive train for the first  time at Interbikes Outdoor Demo, Sept. 20-21. The inventor and  engineers from Carbon Drive Systems will be on-hand to answer questions  and demonstrate CenterTracks attributes.

 CenterTrack is a quantum leap forward for belt-drive technologies.  It offers all the clean, quiet and strong advantages of our existing  drive trains but with an even higher level of performance, says Todd  Sellden, Director of Gates Carbon Drive Systems. We believe it will  become one of the bike industrys must-have killer apps.

 CenterTrack features an ingenious advancement of the increasingly  popular belt and pulley system that debuted at Interbike in 2007.  Instead of a raised flange on the side, the front and rear pulleys of  CenterTrack feature a narrow track that runs around the center of their  circumference. The CenterTrack belt has a channel on its underside that  fits snuggly onto the track for perfect alignment every time.





The CenterTrack belts teeth engage with the pulleys, whose sides  have been removed for optimal debris shedding. Dirt and grime simply  fall away, making CenterTrack technology ideal for muddy or snowy  conditions. Gates will offer the CenterTrack technology on its new  CDX-CT drive train, which will be the new premium component offering  from Carbon Drive Systems. CDX-CT joins the CDX and CDC product lines.

 CenterTrack was conceived by Wayne Lumpkin, one of the most  innovative thinkers in the bike industry and the creative spark behind  Avid brakes for many years. Gates and Lumpkin worked together to develop  and test the CenterTrack technology and bring it to market. My goal is  always to create products that make bicycling easier and more fun for  the user, Lumpkin says. I want cyclists to enjoy the ride without  having to think about maintenance. CenterTrack achieves that goal.





The  new CDX-CT drive is the most robust bicycle belt-drive ever and offers  advantages for both consumers and manufacturers. The pulleys are the  slimmest ever produced, and this slender profile makes it easier than  ever to integrate with internally geared hubs.

 The cost of CDX-CT will be announced at Bike Week (Dec 5-8, 2010).  Gates will take sample orders from bike makers at Interbike and will  take production orders in December. CDX-CT will debut for 2011 on Spot  Brands Acme Bike (displayed in the lobby of the Sands Convention Center  at Interbike). The system will appear in widespread use on 2012 models,  available retail in late 2011.

 The bike industry has a tradition of constantly innovating to  improve the experience of the cycling public, and this is what Gates is  doing with CenterTrack, says Frank Scurlock, Global Business  Development Manager for Gates Carbon Drive Systems. Our goal is to make  CenterTrack the drivetrain technology of choice for bicyclists who want  nothing less than the best.


----------



## Tib (19. September 2010)

Ist der Mittelsteg nicht etwas arg scharfkantig geraten und verletzt der so nicht auf Dauer die Zähne in der Mitte des Riemens? ...oder gehört das genau so?


----------



## Wilhelm (19. September 2010)

Tib schrieb:


> Ist der Mittelsteg nicht etwas arg scharfkantig geraten und verletzt der so nicht auf Dauer die Zähne in der Mitte des Riemens? ...oder *gehört das genau so*?


... letzteres, d.h. die haben das "mutwillig" () so gestaltet und mit Sicherheit ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (20. September 2010)

Noch ´mal - Riemen und Pulleys im Profil:







Premiere ist diese Woche auf der Interbike 2010 in Las Vegas/NV.


----------



## Wilhelm (20. September 2010)

Das bisherige GATES Carbon Drive-Design war offenbar doch nicht so optimal, wie es zunächst schien:
*Responses to New CenterTrack System from Gates is the Lightest, Strongest, Cleanest   Bicycle Belt Drive Ever Created*

_[FONT="]Dr. Eduard Burt, D.C., MUAC[/FONT][/I][FONT="] Says: 
[/FONT][FONT="][URL="http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/new-centertrack-system-from-gates-is-the-lightest-strongest-cleanest-bicycle-belt-drive-ever-created/#comment-32286"]September 16th, 2010 at 12:09 pm[/URL][/FONT]
  [FONT="]I hope this one will last much longer then the older version. My buddies on their Spots went back to chain drive. [COLOR=Red][B]Belt drive was slipping too much on steep climbs[/B][/COLOR]. The new model looks very clean. [/FONT][FONT="]Worth a try[/FONT].




_​


----------



## pfädchenfinder (20. September 2010)

Es wird besser, wenn jetzt noch eine kleinere Teilung und damit geringere Zahnhöhe kommt, sodaß die Riesenräder auf Durchmesser unter 140 mm schrumpfen, könnte man über einen Einsatz nachdenken.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. September 2010)

In "natura":


----------



## Wilhelm (21. September 2010)

Zumindest potentiell interessant für die G-Boxx 1 (leider mit zu großer Baubreite): *"SHIFTEZY"  PushButton Gear Shift* von "EDSAN Automation Systems" (39 Linton Ave, Templestowe Lower, VIC  3107, East VIC, Fon +03-98505616).

Seit kurzem fertigt der australische Hersteller eine nachrüstbare elektronische Schaltung für die ROHLOFF SpeedHub 500/14 in Serie und verkauft diese über eBay für $ 345 + $ 65 Versandkosten.


EXREMELY EASY TO FIT
TWIN PUSHBUTTON CONTROL
RECHARGABLE BATTERY WITH CHARGER INCLUDED
600-1000 SHIFTS PER CHARGE
HIGH QUALITY PLANETERY GEARBOX SERVO MOTOR
NOW THE ROHLOFF HUB CAN BE FITTED TO ANY BICYCLE  (INCLUDING ROAD BIKES)
WEIGHS JUST LESS THAN STANDARD CABLE SHIFT
Voraussetzung ist die Montage der externen Schaltzugansteuerung.Please note:


   The ShiftEzy Gearshift system requires the Rohloff External Mech attachement.(Part No 8216).  Can be supplied for an additional US$110.00
 Shiftezy has been designed and manufactured by Edsan Automation Systems independent of the Rohloff Company.
 We have been enthusiastic users of the Rohloff Speedhub since 2001and consider it to be one of THE most significant inovations for the bicycle this decade.
 Our ShiftEzy system was intially designed for Rohloff hub installations on recumbent and road bikes with standard drop handlebars.
 It is now being fitted to touring bikes and many other types of bikes.
 Due to unexpected demand, there will be a 10 day - 14 day delay in shipment from receiving payment.


----------



## Wilhelm (21. September 2010)

Solche Getriebe-Druckschalterbetätigungen (Push Button Gear Shifters bzw. Gear Changers) werden - auch abseits des Rennsports - z.B. von KLIKTRONIC für Motorräder angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter446688 (22. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Noch ´mal - Riemen und Pulleys im Profil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du da auch masse der pulleys und maße wie  breite und göße der zähne des zahnriemens, ist das system leichter?


----------



## Peter446688 (22. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> ... das würde mich auch interessieren. Auf diesem Foto einer Werksbesichtigung von AttitudeBikes vom 15.05.2009 sieht man zumindest ein gut gefülltes Regal ...


_

man kann es aber schon in gewissen bereichen abschätzen, denn das mini helius, von dem bis jetzt 20 stück nach asien gingen, ist ja im programm, die g-boxx 2 nicht, demnach dürften vom ion g-boxx 2 weit weniger als 20 bikes verkauft worden sein
_


----------



## Peter446688 (22. September 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Hier das Statement von Vrock zu der Frage:
> "In my design the Horst Link was as close as possible to the wheel axle, and it was in Line with the Chainstays so the chain length didn't change much through the travel, it was only 0.01mm or something like that, It will affect chain tension a little but I was hoping that it didn't need a tensioner."​




na ja das klingt ja aber auch anders als konstante kettenstrebenlänge

ich habe die längenänderung ja nicht quantifiziert, sondern nur angemerkt, dass die kettenstrebenlänge nicht konstant bleibt


----------



## Wilhelm (22. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> hast du da auch masse der pulleys und maße wie  breite und göße der zähne des zahnriemens, ist das system leichter?


Bislang habe ich außer den Pressemeldungen, wonach das neue System u.a. 20 % dehnungsresistenter, leichter und weniger empfindlich gegen Schräglauf (Dank der umlaufenden, schmalen, mittigen Führung entlang der äußeren Pulley-Umfänge ["CenterTrack"] mit korrespondierender Rinne an der Innenseite des Zahnriemens) sowie Schmutz sein soll, keine weiteren technischen Informationen. Das neue "CenterTrack"-System (CDX-CT) soll als Premium-Produkt parallel neben den bisherigen Produktlinien (CDX und CDC) angeboten werden.

Offenbar ist CDX-CT noch so neu, daß sämtliche Test-Räder des GATES-Standes auf der laufenden Interbike, wo es erstmals öffentlich vorgestellt wurde, noch mit den alten Zahriemen ausgestattet waren.


----------



## Peter446688 (23. September 2010)

*Center Track Takes Center Stage*

 While itâs not yet in final production, the new CDX-CT system  promises fitment for even more bikes. Instead of flanges on the pulleys  to keep the belt in place, the center track kit uses just that â a track  or spine down the center of the pulleys that fits into a groove in the  center of the belt. The system is essentially self-aligning.
 Even better, without the flanges on the pulleys, the system is 20-percent narrower  and doesnât require as much clearance between the front ring and frame,  or between rear cog and back wheel. Put simply, it will fit more bikes  without requiring them to be built especially for belt compatibility.
 At the same time, the belt itself is made wider and therefore  stronger. It can handle higher tension and as such, can be stretched  across smaller pulleys. With smaller pulleys and no flanges, a CDX-CT  system is about 50 grams lighter than the current CDX kit. Its total  drivetrain weight including belt and both pulleys is just 190 grams.
 While the CDX-CT system is not yet scaled up for full production,  look for Gates to keep cinching belts on bikes that benefit from their  simple and efficient drivetrains.


Read more:  http://singletrack.competitor.com/2...-innovates-again_10468?pid=3452#ixzz10IptB7e9

sieht ja interessant aus, nur kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses system mit Mittelsteg weniger anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r die Ausrichtung zwischen hinterem und vorderem Ritzel sein soll, denn so wie diese Prototypen aussehen, muss da alles sehr genau abgestimmt sein, die toleranzen scheinen ja nicht gerade groÃ zu sein

der zahnriemen sit breiter, das gesamtsystem aber schmÃ¤ler, und 190 gramm gesamt ist schon eine ansage, sonst bringt ja schon die kette 250gramm auf die waage und kleinere pulleys zum bisherigen system sind auch nicht unbedingt ein nachteil

das problem der "weichen" bzw flexiblen zÃ¤hne wird aber weiterhin bestehen, problem des Ã¼berspringens ist also weiterhin gegeben, wenn das gesamtsystem bestehend aus zahnriemen, ritzel, rahmen, hinterbausteifigkeit, zahnriemenspannung usw nicht optimal abgestimmt ist

es wird also in naher zukunft noch schwierig sein, alle parameter so abzustimmen, damit das auch fÃ¼rs mtb im gelÃ¤nde wirklich fÃ¼r jeden funktioniert, weil derzeit weiÃ ja niemand so ganz genau, warum es bei manchen funktioniert und bei anderen nicht
​


----------



## rigger (23. September 2010)

Diese Nachricht wird nicht angezeigt, da sich Peter446688 auf deiner Ignorier-Liste befindet. 

Hach diese Ruhe


----------



## Ge!st (23. September 2010)

@rigger
Dann wäre es schön, wenn du auch Ruhe halten würdest.


----------



## Wilhelm (24. September 2010)

Peter446688 schrieb:


> *Center Track Takes Center Stage*
> 
> While itâs not yet in final production, the new CDX-CT system  promises fitment for even more bikes. Instead of flanges on the pulleys  to keep the belt in place, the center track kit uses just that â a track  or spine down the center of the pulleys that fits into a groove in the  center of the belt. The system is essentially self-aligning.
> Even better, without the flanges on the pulleys, the system is 20-percent narrower  and doesnât require as much clearance between the front ring and frame,  or between rear cog and back wheel. Put simply, it will fit more bikes  without requiring them to be built especially for belt compatibility.
> ...


Informativer Artikel aus "singletrack.competitor.com". Wenn man dies hier liest ...




*Belt-Driven Bicycles: New Standard or Just a Fad?*
A  belt-driven bicycle: itâs the next best thing. The progression of  two-wheeled technology has brought many ânext best thingsâ in all shapes  and sizes. Remember GripShift and V-Brakes?    A belt-driven bicycle doesnât have a chain;  at least not the one you might be picturing at the moment. Instead, a  belt-drive (also known as a chainless bike or a poly chain) is actually  one continuous piece of reinforced rubber that acts just like a standard  roller chain. Itâs relatively flat on the outside and has molded teeth  on the inside. In essence, its design is very similar to that of a  timing belt found in certain automobiles. 
   Perhaps one of the most curious aspects of the belt-drive system is the configuration of the poly chain with the frame  of the bicycle itself. If you think about it, a typical roller chain  can be disconnected to be threaded through the chainring and cogs before  being reconnected. A belt, on the other hand, is a continuous piece of  material that would be useless if broken. For chainless bicycles, the  solution is a frame designed with a space (slot) at the junction of the  seatstay and chainstay on the drive-side rear drop-out. During  installation, the poly chain is pulled through this gap and then  stretched around the drivetrain  components. Once the belt is fit and tensioned, the gap is reinforced  with a special bracket that bolts to the inner and outer sides of the  drop-out. Although this split has the potential to compromise frame  stiffness, manufacturers anticipated this deficiency and have  compensated with innovative tube and frame designs.


  Despite the recent trend of bicycles using this technology, the cycling  community still seems to be divided on the topic of belt-drive systems.  And rightfully so, a chainless bike has just as many positive aspects  as it does drawbacks.
_Pros_ - Although some hard-core cyclists may consider belt-drives  a little gimmicky, they do have some obvious and surprising advantages.
*Low Maintenance:* Belt-drives require no lubrication. This makes them great for the serious commuter â no more worries about greasy pant legs. 
*Weight:* Belt-drives are lightweight; a poly chain weighs right  around 55-grams. Compare that to a typical chain that can tip the scales  at 300-grams or more.
*Strength:* Reinforced with synthetic threads like carbon or  Kevlar, recent designs have higher yield strength (break strength). This  means that itâs easier to break a traditional roller chain than a poly  chain.
*Long Lasting and Economical:* Poly chains have a longer life span  than their roller counterparts, lasting somewhere in the neighborhood  of 8,000- to 10,000-miles. This is significant for the hard-core,  penny-wise cyclist.
*Power/Efficiency:* It has been said that pedaling power and  efficiency can be lost when using a poly chain. Interestingly, there was  a study released at the 2009 Interbike that revealed no loss in  pedaling power and efficiency when comparing a traditional chain drive  set-up to a belt-drive system.
_Cons_ - Although belt-drives have the potential to be the ânext  big thingâ, they are still specialized and work for only a select group  of bicycle configurations.
*One-Dimensional:* Currently, itâs only possible to run a belt-drive system with a singlespeed or internal gear hub bicycle; derailleur systems are still in the research and development phase. 
*Specialized Components: *Belt-drives require purpose-built  components in order to wear properly. The most recent designs are either  finished with a unique proprietary, skin-line coating or are  manufactured with composite materials. This is necessary to counteract  the wear than can occur between the contact points of the belt and the  chainring/cog. 
*Climate Control:* Weather can also be a factor with chainless  bikes. I recently got some feedback from a colleague who is a dedicated  commuter. She lives in Colorado and commutes year-round. One particular  day, when the temperature plummeted into single digits, she ended up  walking her bike home. Her poly chain had âfrozen upâ, losing most of  its flexibility and managed to become totally ineffective.

   Wherever you stand, chainless bicycles are most likely here to stay.  The subtle nuances of belt-drive systems will most likely iron  themselves out as the technology is refined and the concept is more  widely accepted.​... wÃ¤re es auch interessant zu wissen, ob bei dem CDX-CT-Zahnriemensystem auch das bisher offenbar problematische Verhalten bei niedrigen Temperaturen verbessert worden ist.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. September 2010)

wohooooo:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi7DvjFmtQg"]YouTube        - smart ebike: a new urban movement.[/nomedia]


in HD ansehen!!!


----------



## Wilhelm (30. September 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> wohooooo:
> 
> YouTube        - smart ebike: a new urban movement.
> 
> ...


Das SMART "Ebike" sieht ja ganz fichelant aus (Rahmen + Gabel + Lenker/Vorbau), GATES Riemen (System CDX), Li-Io-Akkus (36 V) von BMZ, MAGURA Gustav Ms, interessante LaufrÃ¤der, CONTINENTAL SportContact Ampelsprint! Bereifung, sauber verlegte Bremsleitungen, Kabel etc., hat nur leider diesen klobigen Radnabenmotor (250 W), Gesamtmasse 22 kg. Es dÃ¼rfte momentan mit dem PG BIKES "BlackTrail" eines der schicksten E-Bikes fÃ¼r den City-Gebrauch sein.

Hersteller des SMART "Ebike" ist die Berliner Fa. GRACE, die sehr eng mit Kalle kooperiert, deren Bikes NICOLAI auch entwickelt hat und deren  Rahmen, FrÃ¤steile ... herstellt. Insofern wÃ¼rde ich mutmaÃen, daÃ das SMART "Ebike" mit den GRACE E-Bikes technisch eng verwandt sein wird. Auf der GRACE-Website sind u.a. die Pulver- und Eloxalfarben der NICOLAI-Palette angegeben, erstgenannte auch als Download.

Sehr interessant, daÃ Kalle nun auch fÃ¼r DAISLER-CHRYMLER tÃ¤tig ist, da ergeben sich vielleicht neue MÃ¶glichkeiten, den einen oder anderen â¬ Gewinn in die Weiterentwicklung der G-Boxx-Technologie zu reinvestieren. 

[yt=Kalle NICOLAI und das GRACE-DAIMLER AG SMART "Ebike"

(Achse LÃBBRECHTSEN-BERLIN-STURGART)]Mi7DvjFmtQg?fs[/yt][yt=Jay LENO auf PG BIKES "BlackTrail"]soxLUTbwutA?fs[/yt]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

Richtig gut gefällt mir bisher nur das Blacktrail. Sauteuer zwar, aber einfach auch saustylisch. Es gefällt mir 100mal besser als diese ganzen E-Bike-Designunfälle.


----------



## Peter446688 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Das SMART "Ebike" sieht ja ganz fichelant aus (Rahmen + Gabel + Lenker/Vorbau), GATES Riemen (System CDX), Li-Io-Akkus (36 V) von BMZ, MAGURA Gustav Ms, interessante Laufräder, CONTINENTAL SportContact Ampelsprint! Bereifung, sauber verlegte Bremsleitungen, Kabel etc., hat nur leider diesen klobigen Radnabenmotor (250 W), Gesamtmasse 22 kg. Es dürfte momentan mit dem PG BIKES "BlackTrail" eines der schicksten E-Bikes für den City-Gebrauch sein.
> 
> Hersteller des SMART "Ebike" ist die Berliner Fa. GRACE, die sehr eng mit Kalle kooperiert, deren Bikes NICOLAI auch entwickelt hat und deren  Rahmen, Frästeile ... herstellt. Insofern würde ich mutmaßen, daß das SMART "Ebike" mit den GRACE E-Bikes technisch eng verwandt sein wird. Auf der GRACE-Website sind u.a. die Pulver- und Eloxalfarben der NICOLAI-Palette angegeben, erstgenannte auch als Download.



die sind vom preis her schon deftig, diese grace e-bikes, die nutzung der farboptionen ist ja geradezu astronomisch teuer und was mich wirklich stören würde der anschluss an steckdose, schlüssel zum starten ist an der unterseite des unterrohres angebracht, somit dem schmutz ausgeliefert, nicht gerade praxisbezogen, auch steuerung und abdeckung der lampen ist nicht gerade gut gelöst sieht jedenfalls nicht sehr gut gedichtet aus

was aber aufschussreich ist, ist die angabe über masse der fahrräder und akkus

so bringen die bikes unabhängig von der leistung des e-motors 28kg auf die waage, die akkus schlagen dann je nach größe auch noch mit 4,4 bis 6,6kg zu buche wobei die reichweite nicht gerade berauschend ist

mich hat man hier kritisiert, weil ich angemerkt habe, dass die 28kg wahrscheinlich für einen freerider mit allem drumherum nicht zu machen sind, und da wiegt so ein ding fast 35 kg ohne freeride ausstattung ohne hinterradfederung usw

ich habe erst vor kurzem das corratec  e-bow im internet entdeckt, vollkarbonrahmen, federgabel, und e-antrieb von clean mobile, das bringt 18kg angeblich auf die waage und der rahmen wurde gegenüber dem x-bow sehr wohl massiv verstärkt, auch etwas was ich angemerkt habe und vom nicolai mitentwickler in abrede gestellt wurde 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-e-bike-mit-80-km-h-maximalspeed.452147.2.htm

Der Carbon-Rahmen des E-Bow basiert auf bewährten  Rahmen, die Corratec auch in anderen Mountainbikes einsetzt, er wurde  aber deutlich verstärkt, um den höheren Lasten gerecht zu werden.  Trotzdem liegt das reine Rahmengewicht bei nur 1.400 Gramm.  *Technische Daten im Detail*


*Gewicht:* 18 kg
*Motorleistung:* 1.200 Watt
*Akku:* 13 Ah / 48 V
*Höchstgeschwindigkeit:* 45 km/h als S-Pedelec, 80 km/h im reinen Motorbetrieb
*Reichweite:* Bis zu 100 km als Pedelec, bis zu 50 km im reinen Motorbetrieb ohne Pedalieren
*Schaltung:* Shimano Alfine 11-Gang
*Federgabel:* DT Swiss XRM-100, 100 mm Federweg
     Ab Februar soll das Corratec E-Bow für rund 10.000 Euro zu haben sein - in einer limitierten Auflage von 50 Stück.

das gefällt mir besser, sieht aufgeräumter aus, geht schneller kostet das selbe hat bessere komponenten und man hat auch noch einen carbonrahmen anstelle eines überdimensionierten alurahmen, wobei es bei grace auch nur sehr wenige rahmengrößen gibt

bei den ganzen vergleichsdaten frage ich mich was german-a bei dem auf der eurobike vorgestellten motocrossmaschinenverschnitt namens e-fighter alles weg gelassen hat, um auf 19kg zu kommen?????


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Oktober 2010)

Was hat dass, mit News zu g-boxx, Nucleon TFR zu tun


----------



## san_andreas (14. Oktober 2010)

@esmirald_h: bitte den Müll von Peter0815 nicht zitieren, dann wird er nämlich trotz Ignore-Funktion wieder sichtbar.


----------



## esmirald_h (14. Oktober 2010)

Entschuldigung, wird mir nie wieder vorkommen! und gute Idee wird gleich umgesetzt ( Ignore-Funktion)


san_andreas schrieb:


> @esmirald_h: bitte den Müll von Peter0815 nicht zitieren, dann wird er nämlich trotz Ignore-Funktion wieder sichtbar.


----------



## Peter446688 (14. Oktober 2010)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Was hat dass, mit News zu g-boxx, Nucleon TFR zu tun



wenn du alles gelesen hättest

Shimano Alfine 11-Gang Nabenschaltung
http://www.radfahren.de/news/detail...ie-sensation-shimano-bringt-11-gang-nabe.html


----------



## Peter446688 (14. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @esmirald_h: bitte den Müll von Peter0815 nicht zitieren, dann wird er nämlich trotz Ignore-Funktion wieder sichtbar.



sehr informativ und vor allem themenrelevant??


----------



## Peter446688 (14. Oktober 2010)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wird mir nie wieder vorkommen! und gute Idee wird gleich umgesetzt ( Ignore-Funktion)



schreibst du uns jetzt auch auf, wenn du der toilette einen besuch abstattest und wenn du atmest? also der beitrag war für die fische, denn das ganze war ja oben erkennbar


----------



## WODAN (14. Oktober 2010)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Cool !
> 
> Das mit der Igorier-Liste funktioniert tatsächlich - und schon bleibt der Müll aussen vor ...
> Und dass mir den Kasper keiner mehr zitiert !
> ...



Super Idee, ich habe Peter Lustig nun auch endlich auf meiner Ignorierliste. 

Und endlich ist Ruhe mit dem geistigen Dünnschi$$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (14. Oktober 2010)

So, da Ihr ja nun endgültig auf OFFTOPIC seid, macht ich den Thread mal zu.


----------

